# What's currently good on the BBC iPlayer?



## DrRingDing (Jan 29, 2014)

?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 29, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00v9kb3/Explosions_How_We_Shook_the_World/


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jan 29, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00v9kb3/Explosions_How_We_Shook_the_World/


nice one! bed time viewing sorted!


----------



## D'wards (Jan 29, 2014)

Dolphins - Spy in the Pod
And the Culture Show special about Steve McQueen is excellent (not that one, that one)


----------



## maya (Jan 31, 2014)

" Bjork discusses her musical milestones with Matt Everitt."

part 1:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03th2jp

part 2:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03th2k9


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 31, 2014)

I found the explosions program to be inexcusably gleeful. Yes it concentrated on how advances in explosives aided gigantic engineering projects, but it said next to fuck all about what bombs are really used for. Excellent fact though, the bloke who worked out the potential of atomic energy was hounded out of nazi germany. Unlucky, fritz.


so sick of music programs on BBC4. No I do not want to see a three hour documentary about Django fucking Rheinhart. You bastards.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 31, 2014)

The Bridge


----------



## idumea (Jan 31, 2014)

Watch Les Revenants, not on Iplayer but me or P can ding you a copy.

Charlie Brooker's weekly whatsit is good.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 31, 2014)

The thing on Alfred the Great was good but I think the first ep isn't available anymore


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 31, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I found the explosions program to be inexcusably gleeful. Yes it concentrated on how advances in explosives aided gigantic engineering projects, but it said next to fuck all about what bombs are really used for. Excellent fact though, the bloke who worked out the potential of atomic energy was hounded out of nazi germany. Unlucky, fritz.
> 
> 
> so sick of music programs on BBC4. No I do not want to see a three hour documentary about Django fucking Rheinhart. You bastards.


there's a three hour documentary about Django the Man? Link please.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 31, 2014)

Charlie Brookers Weekly Wipe


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 31, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> I found the explosions program to be inexcusably gleeful. Yes it concentrated on how advances in explosives aided gigantic engineering projects, but it said next to fuck all about what bombs are really used for. Excellent fact though, the bloke who worked out the potential of atomic energy was hounded out of nazi germany. Unlucky, fritz.



I watched it with my OH who just sat unamused pointing out the arms companies getting free advertising by the BBC.....and hypothesised this programmed was commissioned to  gee up the public for the centenary for WWI....just as that prick Dan Snow tried to wangle.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 31, 2014)

Links people please!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 1, 2014)

idumea said:


> Watch Les Revenants, not on Iplayer but me or P can ding you a copy.
> 
> <snip>



What is that?  If it is something I'd like I'd like a copy.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 1, 2014)

Sugar Vs Fat 

Why we're chubsters and other things. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03t8r4h/Horizon_20132014_Sugar_v_Fat/


----------



## idumea (Feb 1, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> What is that?  If it is something I'd like I'd like a copy.



It's a sort of French Twin Peaks zombie thing. Sort of zombie. More existentialism and smoking and tits. I think it's fucking great. Best thing I've seen in years. I don't watch much telly though.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 1, 2014)

idumea said:


> It's a sort of French Twin Peaks zombie thing. Sort of zombie. More existentialism and smoking and tits. I think it's fucking great. Best thing I've seen in years. I don't watch much telly though.



Now downloading.


----------



## idumea (Feb 1, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> Now downloading.





Watch out for the PIED-DE-BICHE


----------



## blossie33 (Feb 2, 2014)

Watched Sound City, a documentary made by David Grohl about the studio in LA where many rock albums were made in the 70's and 80's including by Fleetwood Mac, Tom Petty and Nirvana. The sound was so good because of the custom built Neve mixer.
I'm no techie on those things but I found it very interesting.

Is 1hour 45 mins. Available til 10th February.


----------



## Onket (Feb 2, 2014)

Great idea for a thread. The only thing we seem to watch on iplayer is bloody Octonauts! Some of the accents can be quite funny, tbf.


----------



## andysays (Feb 2, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> Sugar Vs Fat
> 
> Why we're chubsters and other things.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03t8r4h/Horizon_20132014_Sugar_v_Fat/



This was vaguely interesting, but despite the claims they made, I don't think it was particluarly groundbreaking.

What they demonstrated was that "extreme" diets are not very good for you, whether it's eating all fat and no carbohydrate or all carbohydrate and no fat.

Surprise, surprise - our bodies need appropriate amounts of both


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 2, 2014)

andysays said:


> This was vaguely interesting, but despite the claims they made, I don't think it was particluarly groundbreaking.
> 
> What they demonstrated was that "extreme" diets are not very good for you, whether it's eating all fat and no carbohydrate or all carbohydrate and no fat.
> 
> Surprise, surprise - our bodies need appropriate amounts of both



The big thing they were showing was that the mix of fat and sugar in forms that we would not have evolved to regulate bypass our regulatory system. Thus not satiating us.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 2, 2014)

Onket said:


> Great idea for a thread. The only thing we seem to watch on iplayer is bloody Octonauts! Some of the accents can be quite funny, tbf.


I like the camp sharks


----------



## andysays (Feb 2, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> The big thing they were showing was that the mix of fat and sugar in forms that we would not have evolved to regulate bypass our regulatory system. Thus not satiating us.



You're right, they did mention that, but did they really need to go through all the business of spending a day trading shares on the stock market and cycling up Box Hill to do so?


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mobile/iplayer/episode/b03ccs7kb03ccs7k
*Pain, Pus and Poison*
The Search for Modern Medicines


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mobile/iplayer/episode/b03srmm6
*Easter Island*
Mysteries of a Lost World


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/mobile/iplayer/episode/b03sfvhd
*Natural World*
2013-2014, Vultures, Beauty in the Beast


----------



## Utopia (Feb 2, 2014)

maya said:


> " Bjork discusses her musical milestones with Matt Everitt."
> 
> part 1:
> 
> ...



I fucking love Bjork, love, its utter love.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 7, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03tyzsq/Charlie_Brookers_Weekly_Wipe_Series_2_Episode_5/


----------



## 8115 (Feb 7, 2014)

Uncle is good, it takes a couple of episodes to get into but it's good.  Also House of Fools obviously.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 7, 2014)

Is it me or have the BBC started taking off programmes quicker than usual?

We (well you lot) paid for the fuckers, leave them up.


----------



## DrRingDing (Feb 7, 2014)

idumea said:


> Watch Les Revenants, not on Iplayer but me or P can ding you a copy.



I've now watched the whole series. Rather good.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 8, 2014)

Great program about a doomed climb of K2 at the moment.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03td9sc/Storyville_20132014_K2_The_Killer_Summit/


----------



## maya (Feb 13, 2014)

This looks interesting:


> Richard Hawley explores the rich and fascinating tradition of the shanty, a very specific type of folk song that's connected with - but not necessarily about - the sea.
> 
> A work song, the shanty has a purpose and a rhythmic structure designed to help mariners carry out their work more easily and divert them from the sheer slog of hauling on ropes to raise sails, pushing capstans round to lift anchors, and manning pumps to empty the bilges.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01pmdgg


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2014)

that looks mint^^ I saw a docu on scrimshaw art last year will see if I can't recall the title...


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...ains_Sunken_History_Home_Waters_to_High_Seas/

"Shipwrecks are the nightmare we have forgotten - the price Britain paid for ruling the waves from an island surrounded by treacherous rocks. The result is a coastline that is home to the world's highest concentration of sunken ships. But shipwrecks also changed the course of British history, helped shape our national character and drove innovations in seafaring technology, as well as gripping our imagination.

In this three-part series, maritime historian Dr Sam Willis looks at how and why the shipwreck came to loom so large. He begins with the embarrassing story of the top-heavy Mary Rose, the freak wrecking of the Spanish Armada and the terrifying real-life disasters at sea that inspired two of the greatest of all castaway tales - Shakespeare's The Tempest and Daniel Defoe's Robinson Crusoe."

Quite good.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 23, 2014)

Turks and Caicos, a David Hare written and directed film.  It's sort of a murder story/ spy thriller set on a Caribbean island.  I've only watched half of it so far.  Great cast, Bill Nighy is in it.  Plus some other guy whose name I don't know but who is a great actor (Christopher Walken, googled it).

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03yrjvc/turks-caicos


----------



## Onket (Mar 23, 2014)

8115 said:


> Turks and Caicos, a David Hare written and directed film.  It's sort of a murder story/ spy thriller set on a Caribbean island.  I've only watched half of it so far.  Great cast, Bill Nighy is in it.  Plus some other guy whose name I don't know but who is a great actor (Christopher Walken, googled it).
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03yrjvc/turks-caicos


I thought this was alright. The missus hated it.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 23, 2014)

Onket said:


> I thought this was alright. The missus hated it.



It's got a stellar cast but we stopped walking it as it wasn't grabbing us. 
Will finish it before it goes off the iplayer though.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 24, 2014)

Just watched that. It was good.


----------



## Jackobi (Mar 24, 2014)

I watched, and reminisced over, Whatever Happened to Spitting Image last night. I never realised so many now well known personalities were involved in its conception.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rev - shit but secretly good.  Also has Olivia Coleman in, so worth it just for that.
Bang Goes the Theory: Big Data.  Good, bit of a general discussion of the idea of big data, I didn't learn anything massive from it.  But it was interesting enough.
Secrets of bones: Sex.  Great biology program.


----------



## Bungle73 (Mar 26, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> Is it me or have the BBC started taking off programmes quicker than usual?
> 
> We (well you lot) paid for the fuckers, leave them up.


No.  It's always been 7 days. It's just a little while ago they started keeping up episodes of series for as long as that particular series was being broadcast, ie with a series with 6 episodes they'd all stay up until 7 days after episode 6 had been broadcast.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 26, 2014)

8115 said:


> Rev - shit but secretly good.  Also has Olivia Coleman in, so worth it just for that.



Rev is great.  Surprisingly true to life too, IME.  My father - who is a vicar, albeit retired - likes it as well.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 21, 2014)

Just watched the first 4 episodes of Peaky Blinders that is being repeated & I missed the first time around.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 21, 2014)

new series in october ^^^


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 21, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Just watched the first 4 episodes of Peaky Blinders that is being repeated & I missed the first time around.



Is it any good? I was kind of put off by the name.


----------



## MrSki (Sep 21, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Is it any good? I was kind of put off by the name.


Yes I enjoyed it. There is a thread about it from last year when it was first shown. If you can ignore the dodgy accents  then it is worth a watch. The first episode is very much setting the scene but it gets better after that.


----------



## DrRingDing (Dec 22, 2014)

Bump.

Why is there nowt worth watching?

It's absolute shite, it's meant to be fucking Christmas.


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 23, 2014)

A couple of things I enjoyed recently was an old Arena doccumentary from 1981 about the Chelsea Hotel in New York and also a couple of things from the Worlds Most Photographed series.
Want to watch Sammy Davis Jnr The Kid in the Middle which a colleague has recommended.

Depends what your taste is though.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 23, 2014)

I am trying to watch 'The Bishop's wife' with David Niven & Carry Grant but it seems to have stalled after twenty minutes.


----------



## jakethesnake (Dec 23, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04symp9
These one hour radio comedy shows by Chris Morris from the late 90's are brilliant... best listened to in bed, excellent if you're hung over or otherwise under the weather.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 23, 2014)

I rather enjoyed this - http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01q6qj6


----------



## blossie33 (Dec 23, 2014)

That looks good Artaxerxes


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 23, 2014)

There was an interesting documentary about the late great Kenny Everett's radio career on Radio 4 Extra the other day. Lots of clips of him in it: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01n4h2n


----------



## badseed (Dec 23, 2014)

Panto!
Looks like xmas viewing, Jeanie is a great documentary maker.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04vxys6/storyville-20142015-9-panto-mayhem-make-up-and-magic


----------



## Riklet (Dec 27, 2014)

Any good xmas tv to feast my eyes upon then?


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 27, 2014)

This isn't on the iPlayer, but I'm going to throw it in anyway. I've been watching this documentary on Channel 5.  It's really interesting, and if you're into British history a must-see imo.

http://www.channel5.com/shows/britains-bloodiest-dynasty


----------



## youngian (Dec 28, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> This isn't on the iPlayer, but I'm going to throw it in anyway. I've been watching this documentary on Channel 5.  It's really interesting, and if you're into British history a must-see imo.
> 
> http://www.channel5.com/shows/britains-bloodiest-dynasty


I'll give that a whirl. My initial feeling was its on Ch5 so light on facts and narrative and heavy on shouting and sword fights directed by hacks who wish they were working on Games of Thrones.


----------



## MrSki (Dec 28, 2014)

Whisky Galore.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00ml4yv/whisky-galore


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2014)

DrRingDing said:


> Bump.
> 
> Why is there nowt worth watching?
> 
> It's absolute shite, it's meant to be fucking Christmas.


Xmas tv is always shite though. All those specials and round ups and Dr fucking Who.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 28, 2014)

This was on Radio Extra last night. About the lost episodes of Dr. Who: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00pj0y2



youngian said:


> I'll give that a whirl. My initial feeling was its on Ch5 so light on facts and narrative and heavy on shouting and sword fights directed by hacks who wish they were working on Games of Thrones.


It basically consists of historian Dan Jones telling the stories to camera, with the odd reconstruction of significant events


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 2, 2015)

More British History/Castles goodness. "Castles: Britain's Fortified History"": http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...s-fortified-history-1-instruments-of-invasion

And I'm sure this must have been mentioned before. "Secrets of the Castle" - The team from "Wartime Farm" etc. help build a castle: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episod...-the-castle-with-ruth-peter-and-tom-episode-1


----------



## MrSki (Jan 8, 2015)

Only a couple of days left to watch this.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03mv97b/the-titfield-thunderbolt

A fine film to wake up to.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 19, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04y4gd7/life-of-a-mountain-a-year-on-scafell-pike
Quite beautiful!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 19, 2015)

The Clash:New years day 1977 by Julien Temple is a great watch, unseen footage plus great old clips and interviews. On for another 12 days

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04w08p6/the-clash-new-years-day-77


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 25, 2015)

Michael Crawford reading his autobiography: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b019dh51

Oooh, Betty!


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 25, 2015)

Ponyutd said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04y4gd7/life-of-a-mountain-a-year-on-scafell-pike
> Quite beautiful!


Nuvva vote for this. Really enjoyed that little prog.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 26, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p02gyz6b/adam-curtis-bitter-lake

The latest offering from Adam Curtis - Bitter Lake.


----------



## MrSki (Jan 26, 2015)

Maggot said:


> The Clash:New years day 1977 by Julien Temple is a great watch, unseen footage plus great old clips and interviews. On for another 12 days
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04w08p6/the-clash-new-years-day-77


Cheers. Enjoyed that.


----------



## JTG (Jan 26, 2015)

I watch all Jago Cooper's things about the Americas. Incas, Aztecs n that


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 26, 2015)

Neither and easy nor a short watch, but I've don't remember it being on TV before. Shoah part one is on iplayer with part two showing next week. http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0516gd5
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoah_(film)


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 26, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p02gyz6b/adam-curtis-bitter-lake
> 
> The latest offering from Adam Curtis - Bitter Lake.


WATCH THIS NOW

rare bit of thinking TV !  (You've heard of straight to DVD, this is straight to iPlayer )


----------



## Utopia (Jan 29, 2015)

This film is brilliant, trust me….its worth a watch - http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01r97z4/headhunters


----------



## kittyP (Jan 29, 2015)

Pets  - Wild At Heart

2 episodes on there now. They are really lovely


----------



## Bungle73 (Jan 29, 2015)

Not on the iPlayer again, but still very good. "Rome: The World's First Superpower". Larry Lamb telling the story of the Roman republic: http://www.channel5.com/shows/rome-the-worlds-first-superpower

For a guy that used to be on EastEnders he makes a compelling story teller of history. Very much worth a watch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 29, 2015)




----------



## kittyP (Jan 29, 2015)

Ponyutd said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04y4gd7/life-of-a-mountain-a-year-on-scafell-pike
> Quite beautiful!


This is incredible!
I love the fact that there is no BBC narrator or presenter. It's all locals, visitors or people with a link to the area talking.

Really very beautiful!

I especially loved the shepherdess right at the beginning with her little kilt on. What a character 

Thank you for the link x


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 17, 2015)

Junkhearts

Brit film set in London starring Eddie Marsan & Candese Reid,  it's a total downer but has great performances from the two leads.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 23, 2015)

There's a series called "Secret Knowledge".
I've watched 4 of them and they were really good little films about unusual topics: Dolls houses, cabinets of curiosity, the writer Nan Shepherd and her love of the Cairngorms, the lovely Lucy Worsley talking about Bolsover Castle. I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 24, 2015)

Sleep Tight

You bloody won't after watching this.


----------



## souljacker (Apr 5, 2015)

This is very funny: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p02mwfcg/matt-berry-does-1-the-boat-race


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 6, 2015)

Portillo's State Secrets. 



> Michael Portillo unearths previously classified documents from The National Archives, discovering fascinating facts about Britain's past.



Watched a couple and its fascinating. There are ten programmes, but I'm not sure if they are all still on there.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p02mrdrv


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2015)

he's not even in office and we still pay his wages.


----------



## Bungle73 (Apr 6, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> he's not even in office and we still pay his wages.


He makes great programmes though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 6, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Sleep Tight
> 
> You bloody won't after watching this.


I watched that the other day. An excellent film.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 6, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> He makes great programmes though.



caught a couple of his train ones but his record in office just makes me not want to watch him doing good, personally rewarding (for him both finance and other- riding the old rails and talking about them? not my cup of tea but I bet you'd be bang on that. Paid to do it!) programs. He's on a list.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 6, 2015)

Ponyutd said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b04y4gd7/life-of-a-mountain-a-year-on-scafell-pike
> Quite beautiful!


Just watched this, makes me want to get in the car and get up there!


----------



## starfish (Apr 6, 2015)

Matt Berry does the Boat Race. Only 6 minutes long but I was in hysterics.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 26, 2015)

Not convinced yet whether it's good but I caught Murder in Successville the other day.
It's bizarre! I'd definitely recommend at least taking a look at it. I've only managed to watch half an episode yesterday as I was busy but I'll watch more later.


----------



## dishevelled (May 26, 2015)

I'm liking 'The Game'. Spy stuff set during the cold war.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 26, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> I'm liking 'The Game'. Spy stuff set during the cold war.


Yes that is brilliant!
I am particularly enjoying the sub-plot of Bobby and his mother. Superb!


----------



## dishevelled (May 26, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yes that is brilliant!
> I am particularly enjoying the sub-plot of Bobby and his mother. Superb!



That's well weird.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 26, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> That's well weird.


Bobby: "I'm just calling to tell you how I feel"
Mother "Well don't - we're not Spanish!"


----------



## dishevelled (May 26, 2015)




----------



## Artaxerxes (May 26, 2015)

Shark - Great stuff


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 26, 2015)

The Alan Partridge film is on it, and is alright.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 26, 2015)

1945 - The Savage Peace is a pretty important documentary, but be warned its grim, grim, grim as fuck.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05x30lb/1945-the-savage-peace


----------



## dishevelled (May 29, 2015)

I'm watching Tatau. I quite like it. I am a bit strange though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 29, 2015)

I have now decided that Murder in Successville is a work of genius. Watch it!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 29, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> I'm watching Tatau. I quite like it. I am a bit strange though.


I watched that and by the end I felt I had truly wasted 8 hours of my life


----------



## dishevelled (May 29, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I watched that and by the end I felt I had truly wasted 8 hours of my life




Did you? Oh shit. I'm on episode 5. I like it. In my weird way.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 29, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> Did you? Oh shit. I'm on episode 5. I like it. In my weird way.


I don't want to spoil it for you but it's shit  Vaguely enjoyable shit but shit nonetheless.
Go on - watch it - it's funny but when you get to the end you will think "what the fuck have I watched this shit for?"


----------



## dishevelled (May 30, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't want to spoil it for you but it's shit  Vaguely enjoyable shit but shit nonetheless.
> Go on - watch it - it's funny but when you get to the end you will think "what the fuck have I watched this shit for?"




I'm on six. I don't know. I quite like it.  Weirdly


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 31, 2015)

Blood! 

I love this guys shows, he's done some really good stuff and its always fascinating. This week he cooks black pudding made from his own blood and investigates Metabolomics


----------



## passenger (May 31, 2015)

The Game i really like it they where really paraniod in those days 
catch up with the great Mr Strange and Mr Norell love it


----------



## passenger (May 31, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I have now decided that Murder in Successville is a work of genius. Watch it!!


is it ? must try again


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (May 31, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Blood!
> 
> I love this guys shows, he's done some really good stuff and its always fascinating. This week he cooks black pudding made from his own blood and investigates Metabolomics



Cheers. I really like Michael Mosely's stuff, and had missed this.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (May 31, 2015)

My next watches on the iplayer are going to be...

*Comfort and Joy* - 'Quirky comedy in which a Scottish DJ with personal problems is landed with a whole lot more when he becomes involved in a feud between two rival families of ice cream sellers.'

and

*We need to talk about Kevin* - 'Adaptation of Lionel Shriver's novel. A woman looks back on her son's childhood after he commits an act that damages their community and relationship forever.'

and

*Ian Rankin investigates dr jekyll and mr hyde *- 
Crime writer Ian Rankin investigates The Strange Case of Dr Jekyll and Mr Hyde. Starting with Robert Louis Stevenson's nightmare in September 1885, Rankin traces the roots of this story, which stretches back to Stevenson's childhood. Grave-robbers, hallucinatory drugs and prostitution all play their part in the disturbing account of Henry Jekyll's double-life, as Rankin's journey takes him into the yeasty draughts and unlit closes of the city that inspired the tale - Edinburgh.

The Ian Rankin one interests me a lot.


----------



## Gingerman (May 31, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05xgj01/blue-note-a-story-of-modern-jazz


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 1, 2015)

passenger said:


> is it ? must try again



yeah, same here


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't want to spoil it for you but it's shit  Vaguely enjoyable shit but shit nonetheless.
> Go on - watch it - it's funny but when you get to the end you will think "what the fuck have I watched this shit for?"



You were so right... that was dire... it was hard work finishing it... I thought it would never end


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> You were so right... that was dire... it was hard work finishing it... I thought it would never end


Honestly, when it got to the denouement, I wanted to stab myself in the eyes screaming "why?! why?!"


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2015)

passenger said:


> is it ? must try again


It's odd and I had to sort of "get my ear in" as it were to get used to what it was doing....and then I found myself giggling like a lunatic


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 1, 2015)

DrRingDing said:


> The latest offering from Adam Curtis - Bitter Lake.


this is back on now. it takes somewhat simplistic perspective but i found it gripping watching.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 1, 2015)

but also


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yes that is brilliant!
> I am particularly enjoying the sub-plot of Bobby and his mother. Superb!




Is Bobby's mum and Daddy shagging each other. I have to catch up.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> Is Bobby's mum and Daddy shagging each other. I have to catch up.


I don't think so but you never know!


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2015)

The final four episodes of Car Share are still there, which was pretty good.


----------



## passenger (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> Is Bobby's mum and Daddy shagging each other. I have to catch up.


not now shes past over


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

passenger said:


> not now shes past over




Ah.


----------



## passenger (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> Ah.


sorry got confused just watched foxcather the film got mixed up


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 1, 2015)

passenger said:


> sorry got confused just watched foxcather the film got mixed up


 I thought I'd missed an episode!


----------



## passenger (Jun 1, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I thought I'd missed an episode!


so did i


----------



## SovietArmy (Jun 1, 2015)

Hay festival is on Iplayer worth to look.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2015)

4th series of Episodes. Still funny.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 2, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Blood!
> 
> I love this guys shows, he's done some really good stuff and its always fascinating. This week he cooks black pudding made from his own blood and investigates Metabolomics


I am watching this now and it is fascinating but I am quite viscerally appalled by him eating black pudding made of his own blood. Fucking disturbing. I find black pudding disturbing anyway never mind human black pudding. I can never unsee this! It's like the Hugh Fearnley Wittingstall placenta pate all over again. Ugh


----------



## Bungle73 (Jun 3, 2015)

"Britain In Their Sites" from Radio 4 Extra. This particular episode deals with the Euston Arch (a subject that I have an interest in): http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00kmv8n


----------



## 8115 (Jun 7, 2015)

Where am I sleeping tonight?  A documentary about young homelessness.  It's really well made and not sensationalist.  It really made me think.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b05nxhgr/where-am-i-sleeping-tonight

Twin sisters - a world apart.  Another documentary about twin sisters adopted from China, one to California and one to Norway.  It is incredibly well made, the story is told so well, without judgement.  I can't recommend it highly enough, a full cut above the usual.  The girls' voices come across so strongly.  In fact it's on the website in the "Arts" category which gives you some idea about how good it is.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b053pxdt/twin-sisters-a-world-apart


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 19, 2015)

I quite enjoyed Stonemouth. The book was better. The music was as well.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 24, 2015)

Keys to the Castle. A documentary about an elderly couple who are having to leave the castle that they've lived in for the past forty years. I know how that sounds, but it's a lovely, elegiac programme, that deals with loss of ability and memory in a sensitive and moving way. Also, the lady of the house, Alisoun, is an extraordinary woman. Very moving, I thought.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p01nnztr/keys-to-the-castle


----------



## 8115 (Jul 17, 2015)

London River, repeat of a film about two people searching for their children in London after 7/7. It's got Brenda Blethryn in it. It's not on for much longer.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 17, 2015)

*Gothic Literature*
A collection of archive programmes exploring some of the most celebrated Gothic novels.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/group/p0287yq9


----------



## kittyP (Jul 17, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Keys to the Castle. A documentary about an elderly couple who are having to leave the castle that they've lived in for the past forty years. I know how that sounds, but it's a lovely, elegiac programme, that deals with loss of ability and memory in a sensitive and moving way. Also, the lady of the house, Alisoun, is an extraordinary woman. Very moving, I thought.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p01nnztr/keys-to-the-castle



It was very moving. 
Thank you for that


----------



## passenger (Jul 17, 2015)

Outcast is good


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 21, 2015)

3 fascinating programmes about the history of forensic science - Catching History's Criminals


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 21, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> 3 fascinating programmes about the history of forensic science - Catching History's Criminals



seconded!   The first episode will disappear tomorrow evening people, if you're thinking of watching this.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 21, 2015)

Bargain Hunt  Series 37,  Episode 19 of 32, Malvern


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 21, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> seconded!   The first episode will disappear tomorrow evening people, if you're thinking of watching this.


I feel ridiculously proud that DNA fingerprinting was invented in a provincial university in the UK. Did you watch that recent dramatisation of the story? That was excellent.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 21, 2015)

I almost went for a career in forensic science and these progs are reminding me of why I should have taken that path.

At the end of the day - I decided I didn't want to work with the cops.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 21, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Bargain Hunt  Series 37,  Episode 19 of 32, Malvern


I preferred episode 18 with the Scottish woman with the hair.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jul 21, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I feel ridiculously proud that DNA fingerprinting was invented in a provincial university in the UK. Did you watch that recent dramatisation of the story? That was excellent.



Yeah, saw that, it was very good indeed


----------



## shambler (Jul 22, 2015)

Imagine.. With Toni Morrison. God, that lady can talk.

(She ain't bad at writing either!)


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 22, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b062mbng/storyville-20142015-25-last-days-in-vietnam 
An excellent docu about the US evacuation of Saigon in 1975


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 28, 2015)

The Magic of Mushrooms


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 28, 2015)

omg  oyster mushrooms go fishing for worms and then suck their insides out


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 30, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/group/p00synd3
Theres a nice collection of docus about London over the years on iplayer atm.....


----------



## blossie33 (Jul 30, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/group/p00synd3
> Theres a nice collection of docus about London over the years on iplayer atm.....


 
Some interesting things on there - thanks!


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 31, 2015)

"Pennine Way". A documentary where Paul Rose explores the route of the original  National Trail, which is currently celebrating its 50th anniversary.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b05qt4kn


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 31, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00n93c4
A repeat of the excellent Synth Britannia for those who haven't seen it yet.....


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 6, 2015)

Watching Genius of the Ancient World, examines various philosophers/religions.

It's interesting but I'm not a fan of the presenter, she's always got this vaguely glazed look on her face


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 9, 2015)

I know it's been mentioned before but I'm finally  watching Bitter Lake. Fascinating stuff and terrific images.


----------



## susie12 (Aug 9, 2015)

If you like Samuel Beckett there was a little gem of a programme on last week with Richard Wilson, BBC 4 I think.  Arts Night?


----------



## Supine (Aug 9, 2015)

My Jihad. Lovely little drama.


----------



## gosub (Aug 11, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b065ylyy   War Book


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 1, 2015)

Made the mistake of watching An Evening With Harry Enfield And Paul Whitehouse last night,what a pile of unfunny cack,about as funny as a fire in an orphanage, it was followed by a repeat of Smashie and Nicey:The End Of An Era which was at least still funny......


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 1, 2015)

Treasures of the Indus - perhaps not the most jawdroppingly amazing beautiful-looking tribute you can imagine to the arts of the subcontinent, but for once it's got a not-white presenter, some properly sarcastic asides, and you get to look at some lovely and relatively little-known bits of ancient art from India and Pakistan.


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 2, 2015)

BBC iPlayer  - Sinatra: All or Nothing at All - Episode 4
An excellent 4 part series on the life of Frank Sinatra......


----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 2, 2015)

Gingerman said:


> Made the mistake of watching An Evening With Harry Enfield And Paul Whitehouse last night,what a pile of unfunny cack,about as funny as a fire in an orphanage, it was followed by a repeat of Smashie and Nicey:The End Of An Era which was at least still funny......



Yeah; I had a feeling it would be shite. Decided to give it a miss. I'd seen their revived show on BBC a few years ago, full of dubious characters reacting to the 21st century/multicultural Britain. It just wasn't funny. 

Like the recent revivals of Fast Show and even Goodness Gracious Me; it seems forced and tarnishes the orginals.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 2, 2015)

Another vote for treasures of the Indus which I caught up yesterday. WHat was it someone said about it being an ancient culture but a modern country.
Would love to visit Pakistan.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 2, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Watching Genius of the Ancient World, examines various philosophers/religions.
> 
> It's interesting but I'm not a fan of the presenter, she's always got this vaguely glazed look on her face



My god, I couldn't concentrate on the facts she was presenting because she's so damn sexy. Even the way she breathed turned me on.

Anyway, yeah...good show!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 2, 2015)

Some good stuff from the Edinburgh Book Festival 

Val McDermid interview: BBC iPlayer  - BBC at the Edinburgh Festivals - 2015: Val McDermid and Nicola Sturgeon

Limmy reading from his new book: BBC iPlayer  - BBC at the Edinburgh Festivals - 2015: Limmy

more...:  BBC iPlayer  - BBC at the Edinburgh Festivals


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 2, 2015)

mwgdrwg said:


> My god, I couldn't concentrate on the facts she was presenting because she's so damn sexy. Even the way she breathed turned me on.
> 
> Anyway, yeah...good show!









Sona Datta "sigh".......


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 4, 2015)

BBC iPlayer  - The Toilet: An Unspoken History
BBC iPlayer  - Rich Hall's You Can Go to Hell, I'm Going to Texas
2 goodies from last night......


----------



## hash tag (Sep 4, 2015)

Watched Rich Hall, would enjoy whatever he does. Will watch the toilet history, thanks.
Slightly different, I've been listening to the 15 minute drama all week on radio 4; Bindi's Beauty Box. Indian flavoured comedy. Brilliant.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 4, 2015)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Limmy reading from his new book: BBC iPlayer  - BBC at the Edinburgh Festivals - 2015: Limmy



I really enjoyed that thanks


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 5, 2015)

The Rich Hall Texas one is good, also enjoyed the Treasures of the Indus after the recommendations here.


----------



## Voley (Sep 5, 2015)

blossie33 said:
			
		

> The Rich Hall Texas one is good, also enjoyed the Treasures of the Indus after the recommendations here.



Going to watch both of these today, ta. I saw Rich Hall live recently.

"Budweiser is King Of Beers in the same way that Boris Johnson is Mayor Of London."


----------



## Gingerman (Sep 6, 2015)

BBC iPlayer  - Love and Betrayal in India: The White Mughal
Saw this last night,very enjoyable...


----------



## passenger (Sep 6, 2015)

i liked partners in crime  just something about the 50`s and 
an old fashion crime caper ,well anything with Thomas and tupence 
in it must be good


----------



## gosub (Sep 7, 2015)

Was a good doc on Bletchley Park on bbc2,this evening,.  And I got Amazon's last copy of Hut six story


----------



## gosub (Sep 7, 2015)

passenger said:


> i liked partners in crime  just something about the 50`s and
> an old fashion crime caper ,well anything with Thomas and tupence
> in it must be good


Found it a bit Enid Blyton, and it clashed with odyssey, which I'm enjoying but annoyed they wanted second series (turned down).  I like self contained stories


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 13, 2015)

Worms shitting! Dust Mites! Creepy Crawlies!

BBC iPlayer  - Miniature Britain


*cleans everything*


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 13, 2015)

BBC iPlayer  - The Computer Programme - 1. It's Happening Now

A computer show from 1982, which *might* have Roy Kinnear in it

Massive fucking Proustian rush watching this tbh

Edit: Got to the credits - it _was_ Roy Kinnear.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm just settling down to a new adaptation of An Inspector Calls. I'll never tire of it as it's one of the first things that really enthused me at school. It will be interesting to see if I gain anything new from it with my increased age and wisdom


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh bums I think they may have just seriously undermined one of the most integral parts of the story and how it works by using "flashbacks"


----------



## gosub (Sep 15, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Oh bums I think they may have just seriously undermined one of the most integral parts of the story and how it works by using "flashbacks"


Agreed but don't think any telly director would have done it different . Not a bad effort


----------



## hash tag (Sep 15, 2015)

I caught up with an inspector yesterday - great!


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 15, 2015)

Going to have to watch that one!
I've seen it twice before, on TV and as a live play - but I've forgotten who the murderer was now


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 20, 2015)

Mathematician and cosmologist Roger Penrose explores the art of MC Escher.

BBC iPlayer  - Secret Knowledge - 18. The Art of the Impossible: MC Escher and Me

I found this hugely engaging, not least because Penrose (and his father) actually corresponded with Escher, and the admiration is sincere and warmly felt. One for fans of hardcore tessellation and forced perspectives.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 21, 2015)

I would agree with Secret Knowledge. I just can't get my head around Escher's work.
The issue I had with the programme was that it seemed to be only just starting when it was all over 
Will certainy be going to see the exhibition when it comes to town. It's on at Dulwaich art gallery from mid October 
BTW Penrose junior, what a lovely man!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 24, 2015)

Great program

BBC iPlayer  - The Ascent of Woman - 1. Civilisation


----------



## gosub (Sep 24, 2015)

hash tag said:


> I would agree with Secret Knowledge. I just can't get my head around Escher's work.
> The issue I had with the programme was that it seemed to be only just starting when it was all over
> Will certainy be going to see the exhibition when it comes to town. It's on at Dulwaich art gallery from mid October
> BTW Penrose junior, what a lovely man!



If it's got all the content of the one currently in Edinburgh, well worth a visit, though from experience I don't recommend going with a hangover


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Sep 28, 2015)

All Change at Longleat - this is episode three:

BBC iPlayer  - All Change at Longleat - Episode 3

I'm not even sure what to say about this, the whole thing is just fucking insane. The mad man in the attic with his wifelets, the animal patrol making sure that the hippos don't attack the workmen.


----------



## hash tag (Sep 29, 2015)

The last of the "great" British eccentrics!


----------



## gosub (Oct 15, 2015)

BBC Radio 4 Extra - Don Taylor - God's Revolution - Available now

God's Revolution a 12 1hour part radio drama post English civil war and how it went wrong


----------



## 8115 (Oct 15, 2015)

Mystery Road, Australian Crime thriller, excellent, such good acting.  Reminded me a little bit of Top of the Lake.

BBC iPlayer  - Mystery Road


----------



## Knotted (Oct 28, 2015)

This is exquisite:
Fear Itself
A girl haunted by traumatic events takes us on a mesmerising journey through 100 years of horror cinema to explore how filmmakers scare us – and why we let them.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Oct 28, 2015)

Dr Foster is good - albeit lots of episodes gone so filesharing time.


----------



## fredfelt (Oct 28, 2015)

BBC R4 Analysis - Killing Cows.

BBC Radio 4 - Analysis, Killing Cows

Lots of interesting questions raised, by a meat eater, exploring the ethics of and morality of killing.


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 28, 2015)

Something silly for 5 minutes, I found it while checking of Bob Mortimor is recovering well, Halloween special from Matt Berry..Ghosts

BBC iPlayer  - Matt Berry Does... - 4. Ghosts


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Oct 28, 2015)

*Can Rotherham Recover?
BBC Radio 4 - File on 4, Can Rotherham Recover?*


----------



## Dan U (Oct 28, 2015)

OneStrike said:


> Something silly for 5 minutes, I found it while checking of Bob Mortimor is recovering well, Halloween special from Matt Berry..Ghosts
> 
> BBC iPlayer  - Matt Berry Does... - 4. Ghosts


The fathers day one is good as well. 

Very silly and lots of swearing.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not for those who are easily offended:
The Exorcist on BBC Radio 4 Extra's "Fright Night" (in 2 parts, but broadcast consecutively): BBC Radio 4 Extra - William Peter Blatty - The Exorcist, Episode 1

Featuring the Emperor himself, Ian McDiarmid

They also had Ring on Radio 4 in a "3D listening experience", but I haven't listened to that one yet: BBC Radio 4 - Drama, Fright Night: Ring


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 1, 2015)

Psychedelic Britannia. A documentary about the psychedelic music scene in the UK in the late 60s. It all built up to the summer of love in 1967.  I don't really listen to that type of music but it was interesting to see how the scene developed, going from underground to mainstream.
Loads of parallels with the rave scene 30 years later.
That massive event at Alexanda Palace looked mental. 10,000 people tripping off their nut and the main room had really high scaffolding in from a refurb. How hundreds didn't fall to their deaths I don't know but there was no mention of any  

Also two Timeshift programmes that I think have been mentioned before on this thread. They're about the rise and fall of darts and wrestling as TV staples.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 3, 2015)

I expect this was only broadcast In Scotland:

Scotland's Superhospital Episode One

It's about the migration of patients and services from a jumble of Glasgow hospitals to a shiny new one. It's refreshingly free from artificial drama so far, and lets the staff and patients do most of the talking.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 6, 2015)

Arne Dahl - Swedish police crime thriller drama.  It's so fucking good. 

BBC Four - Arne Dahl


----------



## SovietArmy (Dec 14, 2015)

BBC iPlayer  - Search - nanook of the north

This is master documentary.


----------



## Supine (Dec 14, 2015)

Cuffs. Supercharged version of The Bill


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 14, 2015)

Supine said:


> Cuffs. Supercharged version of The Bill



Someone on another forum described Cuffs as like watching a years worth of The Bill on fast forward.


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 14, 2015)

"Catching History's Criminals: The Forensics Story", about the history of forensics.

BBC iPlayer  - Catching History's Criminals: The Forensics Story

I've also just found this one, which looks really interesting, and is with a presenter that I like, so I'm off to set the Sky box to download it. 

"Britain's Outlaws: Highwaymen, Pirates and Rogues"

BBC iPlayer  - Britain's Outlaws: Highwaymen, Pirates and Rogues


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 14, 2015)

Bungle73 said:


> "Catching History's Criminals: The Forensics Story", about the history of forensics.
> 
> BBC iPlayer  - Catching History's Criminals: The Forensics Story
> 
> ...


those 3 are great (pirates etc). Yes they touch briefly on the famous crims of ye olden times but they go into more depth on ones you may not know of, and place themm in context as to history and legal systems of the time etc.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 16, 2016)

Not Dan Snow but Simon Sebag Montefiore, who is good at these empire things having done a Rome series before. 

Vienna: Empire, Dynasty and Dream, Episode 1


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 14, 2017)

Kim Philby: His Most Intimate Betrayal

Excellent drama/doc


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2017)

Spymaster said:


> Kim Philby: His Most Intimate Betrayal
> 
> Excellent drama/doc


always been your hero, philby, tho pa


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 14, 2017)

Like Crime drama?  Seen *Beck*?

BBC iPlayer - Beck

Martin Beck - Wikipedia


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 20, 2017)

'Ben Macintyre argues against the caricature of Kim Philby as the gentleman spy'


is the prog description. Which is total bollocks, he didn't argue against it at all but was keen to reinforce just how much the OBN fucked up here

I was also slightly amused to hear how Philby planned then betrayed the attempted clandestine overthrow of Hoxha, not the act specifically there is a bit where the historian mentions solemnly how many lives were lost while not for a second reflecting on the fact that it was an overthrow attempt of the shadiest sort.

fave 'jeez only in a le carre novel' bit was elliots last message to philby 'put some flowers on volkoff's grave for me'.


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2017)

A load of Louis Theroux's Weird Weekends from the late 90s have appeared.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2018)

Hard Sun


its good, so far. Pre-apocalypse thing, spies. Suprisingly violent.


----------



## The Fornicator (Jan 11, 2018)

I lasted 3 hours/epi's. Wanted the sun to fry me. No wonder the whole series was put on the iPlayer after epi 1.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 14, 2018)

Northern Soul: Living for the Weekend

It's been on a number of times but is worth (another) watch


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 30, 2018)

I watch iPlayer on a smart TV. At the moment when I start the app, I'm getting a bully screen telling me to log in. I tried following the instructions but it sent something to another device and got all complicated so I gave up.

I can get rid of the bully screen if I randomly click buttons on my remote, but it takes a while and I don't really know what combination has worked each time.

Is there a way I can get it to open on the normal start page without going through the bully screen palaver and without logging in using other devices?


----------



## alex_ (Jan 30, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> I watch iPlayer on a smart TV. At the moment when I start the app, I'm getting a bully screen telling me to log in. I tried following the instructions but it sent something to another device and got all complicated so I gave up.
> 
> I can get rid of the bully screen if I randomly click buttons on my remote, but it takes a while and I don't really know what combination has worked each time.
> 
> Is there a way I can get it to open on the normal start page without going through the bully screen palaver and without logging in using other devices?



Click whatever the back button is


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 2, 2018)

enjoyed watching this earlier today
The Many Primes of Muriel Spark


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2018)

Oooo nice one - didn't know that was on there! And spookily enough, I'm actually writing a poem at the moment called 'I'm Not Exactly Miss Jean Brodie'


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2018)

Here's my contribution - we watched this the other night - fantastic film

Stations of the Cross


----------



## sojourner (Feb 2, 2018)

And these two

Girl with a Pearl Earring

Made in Dagenham


----------



## bimble (Feb 11, 2018)

Film called Calvary. 
Really good.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 11, 2018)

bimble said:


> Film called Calvary.
> Really good.


seconded - saw this at the cinema when it was released - veh good - will watch it again


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for the Muriel Spark link Throbbing Angel  - absolutely loved it! What a fucking woman


----------



## bimble (Feb 12, 2018)

Calvary gets better the more I think about it, really unusual film in every way, weird structure great dialogue, blackest sort of black comedy. Brilliant i reckon might watch again before it disappears.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 12, 2018)

Nigel Slater's Middle Eastern thing.  Watched 1st one last night.  As a travel/cooking show, almost as good as Rick Stein and loads better than the hairy bikers.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Feb 12, 2018)

McMafia is v. watchable...


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Feb 23, 2018)

Three good Foreign films.

The Deep - Icelandandic
Mia Madre - Italian - with John Turturro.
In Order of disappearance - Norwegian - with Stellan Skarsgard


----------



## bimble (Jun 7, 2018)

There's a King Lear, with Anthony Hopkins as king in a sort of monochrome but now-ish London. Its good.


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 7, 2018)

There was a series/sequel of Romper Stomper. Not great, but watchable.


----------



## Fulham Fred's (Jun 14, 2018)

Atlanta is magnificent.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 18, 2018)

This is excellent

BBC iPlayer - The Richard Dimbleby Lecture - Jeanette Winterson


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 25, 2018)

The War Game has appeared in the Documentaries section if anyone fancies a spot of despair.

BBC iPlayer - The War Game


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 25, 2018)

If people have missed rhe separate thread, this is pretty darn good
Hidden - Series 1: Episode 1


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jul 26, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The War Game has appeared in the Documentaries section if anyone fancies a spot of despair.
> 
> BBC iPlayer - The War Game



I thought I'd watch this, having not seen it for years. I couldn't get past the "Category Three" bit, this time. I wonder what would have happened if this had actually been shown as intended.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 31, 2018)

54 Hours: The Gladbeck Hostage Crisis.

A German docu-drama about a bank robbery that went very wrong.

A lesson in total incompetence. Absolutely everyone in this, the police, the robbers, the hostages, the journalists ... are complete fucking idiots. Quite amusing given that it's based on a true story.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 31, 2018)

Yep, watched 54 hours, great programme. How not to handle a hostage situation, would have been funnyvif lives had not been lost


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 31, 2018)

hash tag said:


> Yep, watched 54 hours, great programme. How not to handle a hostage situation, would have been funnyvif lives had not been lost


The sheer number of opportunities that the police had to easily end it was staggering. If it was a dark comedy you'd think it was too far fetched.


----------



## hash tag (Oct 31, 2018)

The press crawling all over everything and interviewing gun men and hostages


----------



## BCBlues (Oct 31, 2018)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The War Game has appeared in the Documentaries section if anyone fancies a spot of despair.
> 
> BBC iPlayer - The War Game



I just watched this, it is still to this day seriously scary.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 11, 2018)

Just finished Killing Eve which I enjoyed immensely. I don't normally like spy, espionage type shit cos I have trouble keeping up, but this was the right level, with some good gore when needed.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2018)

Mrs Wilson, Gun No.6 and Hotel for the Super Rich and Famous are all excellent at the moment. The manager on Hotel blows my mind. Gun No.6 is a kind of drama therapy based exploration of gun violence. Mrs Wilson is proper brilliant drama.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 8, 2018)

8115 said:


> The manager on Hotel blows my mind.



The manager on Hotel is the same guy who was managing Claridges when the BBC did a doc on them a couple of years ago. There was a thread on here, and someone from Claridges started posting on it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 29, 2019)

I can't believe no-one has mentioned The Long Song. I think it must have got lost in pre-Christmas programming.

I really enjoyed this. It's about a woman born a slave who lives through the ending of slavery in Jamaica. There are a couple of moments where it hits a bum note of melodrama or caricature but overall it's beautiful, moving, funny and had me Wikipediaing lots of things afterwards. Episode 1 in particular was like a Handmaid's Tale set in the past.


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2019)

A three-hour two-parter on the 1993 Waco siege is chilling stuff. It's only available until Friday.


----------



## stavros (Feb 4, 2019)

Alt Right: Age of Rage. A decent insight into both sides of the US nouveau right in the build up to the Charlottesville incident in 2017.


----------



## moody (Feb 5, 2019)

just finished this, thought it was very good, ticked most of my boxes anyhow.

BBC iPlayer - The Goob

Goob Taylor has spent each of his 16 summers helping his mum run the transport cafe and harvest the surrounding pumpkin fields of the Fens. When his mum shacks up with swarthy stock car driving supremo and ladies' man Gene Womack, Goob becomes an unwelcome side thought. However Goob's world turns when exotic pumpkin picker Eva arrives. Fuelled by her flirtatious comments, Goob dreams of better things


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 8, 2019)

I'm really enjoying Back in Time for School. The kids are such fantastic characters. They are almost making me regret not having children they are so delightful


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 10, 2019)

It's gone now, but I finally got round to watching I, Daniel Blake just before it went off recently.

I lasted 16 minutes before I started crying. One of the reasons I'd been putting it off was because I almost ended up evicted due to benefits fuck ups years ago, got as far as a court hearing for possession, and I've had to resort to using a foodbank due to benefits fuck ups and delays too.

It was too close to the bone.

Fuck any privileged people who say it's an exaggeration.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 10, 2019)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> It's gone now, but I finally got round to watching I, Daniel Blake just before it went off recently.
> 
> I lasted 16 minutes before I started crying. One of the reasons I'd been putting it off was because I almost ended up evicted due to benefits fuck ups years ago, got as far as a court hearing for possession, and I've had to resort to using a foodbank due to benefits fuck ups and delays too.
> 
> ...


They had that job coach (I hate that fucking job title) down to a tee. I remember being sanctioned for no other reason than the woman was an utter cunt. I remember getting into the carpark and crying my eyes out. Eventually got it overturned, but by christ it made me iller than I already was.
Anyone who says it's exaggerated should be kicked to fuck.


----------



## marshall (Feb 10, 2019)

Well, Mayans MC looked a bit suspect to me at first - SoA off spin and all that, bit of negativity on here ircc - but thought I'd give it a go and after 8/9 eps, I'm totally hooked, love it, think it's fiiire


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 10, 2019)

Just watched Son of Saul - powerful & emotional to say the least!


----------



## 8115 (Feb 10, 2019)

It's a touch MOR but I'm really enjoying Africa with Ade Adepitan at the moment.


----------



## Mordi (Feb 11, 2019)

8115 said:


> It's a touch MOR but I'm really enjoying Africa with Ade Adepitan at the moment.



Aye, I enjoyed the first episode. He doesn't do the "I'm on a journey of discovery!" as much as other BBC fare which really helps.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 16, 2019)

The Last Pirates: Britain's Rebel DJs - documentary covering the London 80s pirate era, including stations like KISS, DBC Rebel Radio, etc.



> In the 1980s a new generation of pirate radio stations exploded on to Britain's FM airwaves. Unlike their seafaring swinging 60s forerunners, these pirates broadcast from London's estates and tower blocks to create a platform for black music in an era when it was shut out by legal radio and ignored by the mainstream music industry.



BBC Four - The Last Pirates: Britain's Rebel DJs

Available for 30 days.

I knew the pirates were performing well, but was surprised how well, from that documentary, a listener poll in 1987 the London Evening Standard showed the Top 10 stations as;
1 - Capital
*2 - Kiss (pirate)*
3 - Radio 1
*4 - Radio Caroline (offshore pirate)*
5 - LBC
6 - BBC Radio London
7 - Radio 3 
*8 - LWR (pirate)*
9 - Radio 2
*10- Time (pirate) *


----------



## Argonia (Feb 16, 2019)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Just watched Son of Saul - powerful & emotional to say the least!



This was excellent


----------



## 8115 (Feb 16, 2019)

I'm currently enjoying Eating with my Ex and Fleabag.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 16, 2019)

8115 said:


> I'm currently enjoying Eating with my Ex and Fleabag.



This thread is about what's on the iplayer.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 16, 2019)

Currently enjoying the Australian "Safe Harbour"

BBC Four - Safe Harbour


----------



## Argonia (Feb 16, 2019)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> It's gone now, but I finally got round to watching I, Daniel Blake just before it went off recently.
> 
> I lasted 16 minutes before I started crying. One of the reasons I'd been putting it off was because I almost ended up evicted due to benefits fuck ups years ago, got as far as a court hearing for possession, and I've had to resort to using a foodbank due to benefits fuck ups and delays too.
> 
> ...



Yes I found it very close to my own experiences as well which made me an uncomfortable watch, bringing back memories.


----------



## Chilli.s (Feb 17, 2019)

The Long Song.   just great.


----------



## stavros (Feb 17, 2019)

Killer in Our Classroom, a documentary on the witness accounts and actions resulting from the Parkland school shooting. It's very much from the perspective of those at the school, which is refreshing a quite heart warming.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 18, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> The Long Song.   just great.


I've just watched episode one. It's so good. Uncomfortable viewing in some ways, but has it's funny moments.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Feb 23, 2019)

Mayans MC is excellent.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Feb 24, 2019)

BBC Scotland is now on iplayer. Just watched the first episode of the new series of Still Game .


----------



## sojourner (Mar 27, 2019)

A film called Keeping Rosy.  It's got Maxine Peake in it, which is always a good sign, and it's an excellent film. Nice slow disclosures, intelligently written. Well worth a watch. Only got 21 days left on it though so get going.

I've just had a quick look at some reviews, and it's got 2 out of 5 stars on 2 of them. Bollocks to them, we thought it was ace.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 7, 2019)

Fans of Jed "Line of Duty" Mercurio might be interested in Bodies, which has just appeared as a boxset.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 7, 2019)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Fans of Jed "Line of Duty" Mercurio might be interested in Bodies, which has just appeared as a boxset.


The first series of Bodies was ace. I might well watch that again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 7, 2019)

Pose is the best thing on the iPlayer right now IMO.


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 8, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Pose is the best thing on the iPlayer right now IMO.



Pose is fierce, honey!

If you liked Pose it’s well worth seeing this documentary:







The director Jennie Livingstone was a consultant on Pose...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 8, 2019)

shifting gears said:


> Pose is fierce, honey!
> 
> If you liked Pose it’s well worth seeing this documentary:
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm going to look that up. I've heard of it before but now I've watched Pose, I really want to see it.


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2019)

Road to Brexit, a mockumetary fronted by Matt Berry and written by Arthur Mathews. It also features the actors who played Lynn and Michael in Alan Partridge and Julius Nicholson from The Thick of It.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 14, 2019)

Just finished watching The Victim.  First two episodes ok then really picked up for the last two. 

And the ending made me cry [emoji849]


----------



## stavros (Apr 14, 2019)

Anyone else loving Man Like Mobeen? I think the second series beats the first, and is worth it just for Aqsa and Eight.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 15, 2019)

Old Arena about cover bands scene, particularly at the Limelight club in Crewe - the mecca for cover bands at the time supposedly
BBC iPlayer - Arena - Into the Limelight - Tribute Bands





more Into the Limelight


Nuts in May BBC iPlayer - Play For Today - Series 6: 12. Nuts in May


----------



## mauvais (Apr 15, 2019)

shifting gears said:


> Pose is fierce, honey!
> 
> If you liked Pose it’s well worth seeing this documentary:
> 
> ...


I watched a couple of minutes of this the other day as my missus is into it. It's set in about 1987, right?



They didn't make this car (BMW E38) until 1994. I am disappoint.


----------



## moody (Apr 16, 2019)

race across the world

BBC iPlayer - Search - race across the world

6 parter in which 4/5 teams of 2 race from london to singapore using just land & sea transport and have a limted budget of just over a grand. no smart phones either

actually pretty good.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 17, 2019)

moody said:


> race across the world
> 
> BBC iPlayer - Search - race across the world
> 
> ...



Cheers for the reminder.... I saw a couple of episodes by chance and wanted to find out who the winners were. I liked the father and son team, though I reckon they won't have won.


----------



## moody (Apr 17, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Cheers for the reminder.... I saw a couple of episodes by chance and wanted to find out who the winners were. I liked the father and son team, though I reckon they won't have won.




best thing about the father/son team is that the son actually stops whinging and sorts it out.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 17, 2019)

Race across the world brilliant. I very much enjoyed it. I wanted the dad and son to win but the winners did deserve it really


----------



## D'wards (Apr 17, 2019)

New drama sitcom on called Back to Life about a woman released from prison after 18 years. I binged it over last couple days and enjoyed it


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 17, 2019)

D'wards said:


> New drama sitcom on called Back to Life about a woman released from prison after 18 years. I binged it over last couple days and enjoyed it


I binged it all last night. Billed as comedy/drama and lived up to it imo.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 17, 2019)

Calamity1971 said:


> I binged it all last night. Billed as comedy/drama and lived up to it imo.


Few holes in the plot, but I try not to pick things apart too much. I like the main woman too (who wrote it too). Shes been lots of other things.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 17, 2019)

Ghosts was good too - sitcom from the Horrible Histories lads.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 18, 2019)

discobastard said:


> Just finished watching The Victim.  First two episodes ok then really picked up for the last two.
> 
> And the ending made me cry [emoji849]


I really liked that too. I thought it was a very powerful meditation on nature of loss, guilt and forgiveness.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 20, 2019)

very interesting
BBC iPlayer - Woody Guthrie: Three Chords and the Truth

Available for 29 days
All the context and life story


----------



## sojourner (Apr 24, 2019)

We watched that last night - excellent.  One quibble though - I wouldn't have said Tom Joad was a 'reply' to Steinbeck/Grapes of Wrath. Badly worded that.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2019)

Heard really good things from a friend about this documentary on Avicii, if its the one im thinking of
BBC iPlayer - Avicii: True Stories
if its what i heard it is it supposedly goes really close to the bone as to what led to his suicide...iirc they were making a documentary about him anyway and ended capturing the industry eating him alive...

Will be giving it a watch at some point for sure...its up for 11 months 
its being shown now as its a year since he died


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 28, 2019)

Paths to Glory was on telly last night with an intro by Lynn Ramsay. It's on iPlayer for a week.

It's an early Kubrick film that I hadn't seen before, starring Kirk Douglas. A troop of French soldiers is sent over the top in WW1 led by colonel Dax. When they're accused of cowardice he has to defend them.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 28, 2019)

And 2001:A space odyssey was on BBC2 last night as well. First time I have seen it without being on magic mushrooms.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Apr 28, 2019)

We saw Trumbo last night. Very good.

And then the first half hour or so of Brief Encounter. Which was enough to remember it with affection but not get bored and annoyed. The subplot of the station worker and the station buffet manager is probably the worst bit. It hasn't aged well.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 28, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


> We saw Trumbo last night. Very good.
> 
> And then the first half hour or so of Brief Encounter. Which was enough to remember it with affection but not get bored and annoyed. The subplot of the station worker and the station buffet manager is probably the worst bit. It hasn't aged well.


I love Victoria Woods take on it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 28, 2019)

There's a new sitcom called Ghosts - I think it's pretty funny. Much funnier than I thought it would be when I read the synopsis. Check it out.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 3, 2019)

Surgeons: At the edge of life.

Absolutely bloody fascinating and the surgeons I've seen so far come across as very human rather than arrogant.

I watched one where a woman had a 25cm section of her aorta replaced and it was incredibly intense viewing as her body cavity filled with blood and it was spurting everywhere and yet they carried on, calm, decisive and effective. I can't even imagine how intense it must be to actually be involved in these operations.

Watching what they do and the level of technology that has been developed to allow these procedures to happen leaves me with a great sense of how absolutely amazing human beings can be.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 7, 2019)

Attention! Attention! this is a public service announcement!

What We Do in the Shadows TV series is starting on Sunday 19 May!


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2019)

Earth from space.

Some breathtaking footage with voiceover from Chiewetel Ejiofor.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 8, 2019)

Back to Life
Now I don't say it often, but this is brilliant.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 8, 2019)

Noticed nuts in may is up. Can't yet convince the family to watch it.
Kiss prudence!


----------



## purenarcotic (May 8, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Surgeons: At the edge of life.
> 
> Absolutely bloody fascinating and the surgeons I've seen so far come across as very human rather than arrogant.
> 
> ...



I have absolutely loved this series, just incredible innit. And I love that you get to see loads of the surgery. [emoji41]


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 9, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Back to Life
> Now I don't say it often, but this is brilliant.


There's no stand out character, they're all equally bonkers. The environmental dad is brilliant. I binged it in one night when it was first shown.


----------



## 8115 (May 9, 2019)

I'm about to watch Back to Life. I want to want to watch Nuts in May but it'll have to be the right time.


----------



## 8115 (May 10, 2019)

D'wards said:


> New drama sitcom on called Back to Life about a woman released from prison after 18 years. I binged it over last couple days and enjoyed it


Really enjoyed this. 



Spoiler: Spoiler



I love the probation officer. Nyoodles


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 11, 2019)

I'm rewatching Killing Eve. It's more brilliant than I imagined first time.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 11, 2019)

D'wards said:


> New drama sitcom on called Back to Life about a woman released from prison after 18 years. I binged it over last couple days and enjoyed it





D'wards said:


> Ghosts was good too - sitcom from the Horrible Histories lads.


apologies. I didn't see these earlier.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 11, 2019)

I love Sandra Oh's face. I mean, like, really love her face.


----------



## Part 2 (May 11, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm rewatching Killing Eve. It's more brilliant than I imagined first time.



Make the most of it, I'm not hearing good things about series 2


----------



## Part 2 (May 13, 2019)

Louis Theroux: Mother's on the Edge

A sensitive look into post natal mental health with a number of new mums in a specialist unit. Not an easy watch at times but one of his better programs of late.


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2019)

Binged on Surgeons: Life on the Edge. Think someone on here mentioned it. Right up my street - love stuff like that!


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Louis Theroux: Mother's on the Edge
> 
> A sensitive look into post natal mental health with a number of new mums in a specialist unit. Not an easy watch at times but one of his better programs of late.


Sorry, Louis Theroux and 'sensitive'? Doesn't really chime does it?  Slimey yes, patronising smug fucking twat, yes, but sensitive?!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> There's a new sitcom called Ghosts - I think it's pretty funny. Much funnier than I thought it would be when I read the synopsis. Check it out.


My daughter loves it. I liked the first two episodes which set the whole thing up, but would have liked a slower progression into acceptance of the ghosts. Episode 3 went straight into weekly sitcom territory.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2019)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> My daughter loves it. I liked the first two episodes which set the whole thing up, but would have liked a slower progression into acceptance of the ghosts. Episode 3 went straight into weekly sitcom territory.


Yeah you've got a point there. The last 2 I've watched were less funny than the first 2. It's got a charm though and I will continue to watch. I like all the people in the basement


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Sorry, Louis Theroux and 'sensitive'? Doesn't really chime does it?  Slimey yes, patronising smug fucking twat, yes, but sensitive?!


I don't think he's any of those things. The last thing i saw of his was very sensitively handed.


----------



## Part 2 (May 13, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Sorry, Louis Theroux and 'sensitive'? Doesn't really chime does it?  Slimey yes, patronising smug fucking twat, yes, but sensitive?!



The program is a sensitive look...well I thought so.  

I've no issue with his approach and the people he speaks to don't seem to take offence. Acting a bit naive and asking questions people know the answers to is something I've managed to do throughout my career though so maybe I identify with that. If it gets people to think and come to their own conclusions then that's a positive thing.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 13, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Yeah you've got a point there. The last 2 I've watched were less funny than the first 2. It's got a charm though and I will continue to watch. I like all the people in the basement


I will also continue. Just a bit of a shame after such a strong start. Just little bits like driving up to the house and her feeling as if she had always belonged. . . and then it was the wrong road. Could have been really shit, but was done well. . . or the doctor quick and surprising diagnosis, that she could see dead people because of her near death experience. . . because he was dead. 

Now it's all the same jokes about privacy etc. 

Also slightly annoyed by the film crew who would have still have had to pay. They would have had to do their own assessment and had insurance.


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> I don't think he's any of those things. The last thing i saw of his was very sensitively handed.


I stopped watching him years ago tbh, because he was all of those things.


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> The program is a sensitive look...well I thought so.
> 
> I've no issue with his approach and the people he speaks to don't seem to take offence. Acting a bit naive and asking questions people know the answers to is something I've managed to do throughout my career though so maybe I identify with that. If it gets people to think and come to their own conclusions then that's a positive thing.


As said to OU, I stopped watching him years ago. It wasn't so much as acting naive, it was leading people on, with a knowing look to camera, and trying to make them look small (and him look like an intellectual giant). Can't stand the fucker.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 13, 2019)

Theroux doesn't look at the camera like that.


----------



## sojourner (May 13, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Theroux doesn't look at the camera like that.


He used to. Maybe he's changed.


----------



## D'wards (May 13, 2019)

Theroux was on Desert Island Discs yesterday. 

He did say in his early days in America he was a bit snide, trying to get people to say stupid things. 
But when he got his own TV show, circa 1998, he changed his tune. 

He talked of another incident which changed his approach when they were in a consulting room with parents being told their son was never coming out of his coma. The patents were like "this is the most devastating news we've ever heard, and what the fuck is this camera crew doing in here?".

I love Theroux and all he's done - never saw the Michael Moore stuff - but that's Moores's schtick innit- goad people into saying something stupid or offensive then stand back and gloat


----------



## D'wards (May 13, 2019)

Tonight's Ghosts was great I thought. 

The girl who plays the lead is brilliant- I've liked her in everything I've seen her in


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 16, 2019)

I don't know whether it could be classified as "good" in the same way that we usually mean "good" on this thread but any fans of the gentle detective show genre might like to take a look at Shakespeare & Hathaway.

I like it but then I also like Rosemary &Thyme...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 16, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Surgeons: At the edge of life.
> 
> Absolutely bloody fascinating and the surgeons I've seen so far come across as very human rather than arrogant.
> 
> ...


I was just going to say this. 

Amazing programme, absolutely amazing. And makes me bloody love the NHS even more.


----------



## Libertad (May 18, 2019)

"Don't Forget the Driver" written by and starring the sainted Toby Jones:

BBC iPlayer - Dont Forget the Driver - Series 1: Episode 6


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2019)

‘Astronauts: Do You Have What it Takes?’ New series, not the one from 2017. Very, very interesting. The first two episodes available, four more to come as it is running live weekly on BBC2. Lapping up every minute of it so far.


----------



## ska invita (May 18, 2019)

only 16 days!

BBC iPlayer - Nae Pasaran


----------



## stavros (May 20, 2019)

Romesh Ranganathan's new show last night had a bit of Partridge about it, but also raised a fair few smiles.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 21, 2019)

BBC iPlayer - Arena - Paris Is Burning


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 3, 2019)

Caught this in the car a few weeks ago. The Puppet Master, Vladislav Surkov...the mysterious man who helped create the post-truth world.

BBC Radio 4 - The Puppet Master, Omnibus edition


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 4, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Back to Life
> Now I don't say it often, but this is brilliant.



Thanks for the recommendation of this, it was great.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 6, 2019)

I needed a palate cleanser from Chernobyl and The Virtues and have worked my way very quickly through the sitcom Mum. It's the gentlest of gentle comedies about a recently widowed woman and her family, but often very moving, and the two central performances from Lesley Manville and Peter Mullan are pitch perfect.


----------



## stavros (Jun 17, 2019)

All of The Thick of It, including the specials, are currently available.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 9, 2019)

Minding The Gap, a documentary about three skateboarder friends' transitioning to adulthood and dealing with the damage inflicted by their troubled childhoods. Saw this at the cinema earlier this year and can thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 9, 2019)

Watched the last episode of Gentleman Jack last night. I wasn't sure about it to start with but I grew to really love it.

Pretty much all of the actors in it are excellent but special mentions for Amelia Bullimore and Gemma Whelan. Suranne Jones is of course always wonderful.

It gave superlative frock as well! Absolutely superlative!


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 9, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Watched the last episode of Gentleman Jack last night. I wasn't sure about it to start with but I grew to really love it.
> 
> Pretty much all of the actors in it are excellent but special mentions for Amelia Bullimore and Gemma Whelan. Suranne Jones is of course always wonderful.
> 
> It gave superlative frock as well! Absolutely superlative!


Yup. loved the frocking.

I think Suranne had an excellent stab at it, but she is just too good looking really.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 9, 2019)

Documentary film-maker Sophie Fiennes follows Grace Jones behind the scenes in the recording studio, backstage and at home with her extended family in Jamaica. Featuring live performances by Jones.

BBC Two - Grace Jones - Bloodlight and Bami

I really enjoyed this. Stylish and insightful documentary.
I know loads more about Grace now and was surprised by what I didn't know IYSWIM.

Well worth a watch...she's great!


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 9, 2019)

Orang Utan said:


> Minding The Gap, a documentary about three skateboarder friends' transitioning to adulthood and dealing with the damage inflicted by their troubled childhoods. Saw this at the cinema earlier this year and can thoroughly recommend it.



Cheers for the heads up. I've been recommending to friends since I saw it earlier this year but none have had chance to see it.


----------



## stavros (Jul 13, 2019)

They're showing the comeback mini-series of Vic & Bob's Big Night Out on Beeb2 on a Thursday, and all four episodes are already on the iplayer.

My highlight from the first one is Tom Cruise, the actor.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2019)

I've surprised myself by enjoying the BBC's 'Chasing the moon' documentaries. More context, politics and 'culture' than I'd expected, and it's good to revisit a moment that I can only dimly recall as a kid watching b&w telly.


----------



## gosub (Jul 21, 2019)

Mortimer & Whitehouse : Gone fishing


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2019)

gosub said:


> Mortimer & Whitehouse : Gone fishing



Any news on whether they might do another series of that? I challenge them to find a situation that Bob Mortimer can't make funny.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 21, 2019)

stavros said:


> Any news on whether they might do another series of that? I challenge them to find a situation that Bob Mortimer can't make funny.


2 August


----------



## Argonia (Jul 25, 2019)

The Thick of it - BBC iPlayer - The Thick of It - Series 1: Episode 1


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 27, 2019)

John Cooper Clarke on desert island discs

BBC Radio 4 - Desert Island Discs, John Cooper Clarke, poet


----------



## ffsear (Jul 27, 2019)

Not Iplayer but really enjoying this...

Catch-22 - All 4


----------



## stavros (Jul 27, 2019)

It's just a 14 minute pilot on BBC3 currently, but Muzlamic is worth a watch with a few good laughs.


----------



## MsHopper (Jul 31, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Watched the last episode of Gentleman Jack last night. I wasn't sure about it to start with but I grew to really love it.
> 
> Pretty much all of the actors in it are excellent but special mentions for Amelia Bullimore and Gemma Whelan. Suranne Jones is of course always wonderful.
> 
> It gave superlative frock as well! Absolutely superlative!



Watched gentleman jack over the past couple of days - thought it was great. Really good actors and Suranne Jones was brilliant. Its still on iplayer for a week or so so recommend watching it


----------



## stavros (Aug 2, 2019)

How to Break into the Elite, with Amol Rajan exploring the ingrained class prejudice in post graduate recruitment.


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Jeremy Deller documentary on Acid House...Everybody in the Place

BBC Four - Everybody in the Place: an Incomplete History of Britain 1984-1992


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 7, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Jeremy Deller documentary on Acid House...Everybody in the Place
> 
> BBC Four - Everybody in the Place: an Incomplete History of Britain 1984-1992



Thanks for posting that, good documentary.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 9, 2019)

ffsear said:


> Not Iplayer but really enjoying this...
> 
> Catch-22 - All 4


We watched that. Beautifully put together, a real labour of love, and a cracking story. I never did get round to reading the book so not sure how faithful it is, but really enjoyed this ffsear 



Part 2 said:


> Jeremy Deller documentary on Acid House...Everybody in the Place
> 
> BBC Four - Everybody in the Place: an Incomplete History of Britain 1984-1992


Just fantastic, loved it.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 11, 2019)

Serengeti. Nature doc featuring animals that inhabit the Serengeti. 10/10.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 11, 2019)

Stations of the Cross


----------



## sojourner (Aug 12, 2019)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Stations of the Cross


Watched that aaaages ago - excellent.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 12, 2019)

Mandy - short film by Diane Morgan- well worth a watch 

Comedy Shorts, Mandy: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p07gy83t via @bbciplayer


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 12, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I needed a palate cleanser from Chernobyl and The Virtues and have worked my way very quickly through the sitcom Mum. It's the gentlest of gentle comedies about a recently widowed woman and her family, but often very moving, and the two central performances from Lesley Manville and Peter Mullan are pitch perfect.



Sorry, liking and quoting a really old post but I bloody loved this show and so nice to see Peter Mullan playing the romantic lead (sort of) for a change!


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 23, 2019)

The Octopus In My House - nerdy cephalopod expert builds relationship with one kept in a large tank in his sitting room for a year. Unexpectedly touching and full of deep questions, pretty pictures and real science.

BBC Two - Natural World, 2019-2020, The Octopus in My House


----------



## marshall (Aug 23, 2019)

is this the right place to say how great Atlanta is?


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2019)

This looks like it'd be worth more than a two minute clip.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 25, 2019)

The Rap Game. 

Kind of a grime The Voice,  where the contestants are pre selected


----------



## stavros (Aug 26, 2019)

The first episode of this, looking into a racially-tinted killing in America and the associated cultures, was on last night, and was excellent. Part two is this evening on BBC2.


----------



## stavros (Sep 1, 2019)

Ronny Chieng: International Student is pretty good, based on the first episode. Whilst there's quite a lot of Aussie and eastern Pacific cultural references, it also has some bits which obviously transfer to the UK, e.g. Bullingdon-esque cunts.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 12, 2019)

BBC iPlayer - Better Things

Better things - brilliant sitcom I think from Louis CK, although its completely female led.

Housewives favourite Nigel Havers turned up in the latest ep though.

I throughly enjoyed it, thought it was a fantastic series. The actress who plays Frankie is really good too. I can see success in her future


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 13, 2019)

Any recommendations for things I can download to watch while on a long-haul flight? (I assume iPlayer on my phone will work without wi-fi?)

I have a few episodes of Killing Eve downloaded so far.


----------



## mauvais (Sep 13, 2019)

mwgdrwg said:


> (I assume iPlayer on my phone will work without wi-fi?)


Yeah. But bear in mind you won't be able to download any more once abroad (VPNs etc excepted)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 13, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Yeah. But bear in mind you won't be able to download any more once abroad (VPNs etc excepted)



Yep, I want to fill it up with stuff to watch before I switch the phone to airplane mode.


----------



## Gaia (Sep 16, 2019)

I've just binge-watched half of the first series of _Still Game_. Am I the only one who thinks that needs to come back…? Perhaps without the canned laughter…


----------



## Gaia (Sep 16, 2019)

mauvais said:


> Yeah. But bear in mind you won't be able to download any more once abroad (VPNs etc excepted)



Doesn't it have to check you've a licence before you can watch…? That said, do they really check…? I'm asked every time I log in. Has anyone been done for using iPlayer without a licence…? I'm not going to go on a rant, but I really think that the licence fee should be means-tested.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 16, 2019)

Anyone else watching the latest Scandi drama on BBC 4 (Darkness: Those who Kill). Having bought a super large telly I have been able to watch subtitled things for the first time from my sofa without having to watch on my phone in order to read what’s going on. It is absolutely great, I see what the hype was all about with The Killing etc. 

It’s proper dark though, some of the twists have had me shouting at the telly.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 16, 2019)

purenarcotic said:


> Anyone else watching the latest Scandi drama on BBC 4 (Darkness: Those who Kill). Having bought a super large telly I have been able to watch subtitled things for the first time from my sofa without having to watch on my phone in order to read what’s going on. It is absolutely great, I see what the hype was all about with The Killing etc.
> 
> It’s proper dark though, some of the twists have had me shouting at the telly.


Yes, it's good but very grim, so I can only watch in small doses.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 16, 2019)

Boudicca said:


> Yes, it's good but very grim, so I can only watch in small doses.


I too find it good but grim. We were late coming to it because of holidays. After the first two episodes I've only been watching one at a time. E6 tonight.
We watch mainly scandi dramas these days, best things on telly. I've found loads of good ones through Walter Presents.


Very different kettle of fish though is Scarborough which I love


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 16, 2019)

Gaia said:


> Doesn't it have to check you've a licence before you can watch…? That said, do they really check…? I'm asked every time I log in. Has anyone been done for using iPlayer without a licence…? I'm not going to go on a rant, but I really think that the licence fee should be means-tested.



I did stop watching the iPlayer (on my phone, I don't have a computer) when they changed the law about licencing, however a guy at the EE shop told me there is no way they can check at the moment.
I think there has been talk about introducing a password system which you can only get if you have a TV licence.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 17, 2019)

Started Darkness last night on these recommendations. Jeez it's grim but good.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 20, 2019)

I really wish you'd all watch Better Things. It is superb and the last scene of the last episode made me cry cos it was so good, rather than being sad.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 29, 2019)

Btw there's a great film on the iplayer called The Levelling. It's well worth a watch.

Also Fish Tank.


----------



## gosub (Oct 7, 2019)

BBC iPlayer - The Kings Choice


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 7, 2019)

For some cheesy drama, all of Waterloo Road is on it now.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 7, 2019)

I quite enjoyed this comedy called Scarborough but don't take that as a massive recommendation because I was engaged in ferocious knitting at the time so just needed some bubble gum for the eyes. It has its own charm.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 3, 2019)

Brilliant show on bbc2 called Guilt. There's two eps on the iplayer at the moment out of 4.
The old someone runs over someone late at night and kills them and as they try and cover it up things get worse.
I'm dying for next episode now which isn't out until Wednesday i think


----------



## D'wards (Nov 3, 2019)

BBC really spoiling us with the dramas this autumn/winter;

Giri/Haji
His Dark Materials 
Guilt 
Dublin Murders
Dracula
War of the Worlds 
World on Fire
The Barking Murders 
A Pale Horse
A Christmas Carol


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 3, 2019)

Classical guitar masterclasses with Julian Bream from 1978!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2019)

Couldn't sleep this morning so watched...


The story of Skinheads with Don Letts  BBC Four - The Story of Skinheads  with Don Letts	available for another 9 days
March Bolan:Cosmic Dancer  BBC iPlayer - Marc Bolan: Cosmic Dancer	available for another 21 days


----------



## moody (Nov 3, 2019)

watched a doc on vivienne westwood today, was pretty good. she's quite dry and very witty.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 3, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Couldn't sleep this morning so watched...
> 
> 
> The story of Skinheads with Don Letts  BBC Four - The Story of Skinheads  with Don Letts	available for another 9 days
> March Bolan:Cosmic Dancer  BBC iPlayer - Marc Bolan: Cosmic Dancer	available for another 21 days


BBC 4 does a fantastic line in music docs. Especially the ones about a specific band or person. 

The The Fall one is brilliant, if its still on there


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 3, 2019)

D'wards said:


> BBC 4 does a fantastic line in music docs. Especially the ones about a specific band or person.
> 
> The The Fall one is brilliant, if its still on there



They do, They do.  Sadly that Fall docu is no longer available - probably available on YouTube I imagine - it is called _The Fall: The Wonderful and Frightening World of Mark E Smith_
BBC Four - The Fall: The Wonderful and Frightening World of Mark E Smith


That said - I can recommend BBC iPlayer - Marianne and Leonard: Words of Love  about Leonard Cohen and Marianne Ihlen.  Unfortunately it expires tonight @ 12:25am
90 minutes long - so get your watch on


----------



## moody (Nov 4, 2019)

Throbbing Angel said:


> They do, They do.  Sadly that Fall docu is no longer available - probably available on YouTube I imagine - it is called _The Fall: The Wonderful and Frightening World of Mark E Smith_
> BBC Four - The Fall: The Wonderful and Frightening World of Mark E Smith
> 
> 
> ...



I also watched the Lenard Cohen thing, it was a really nice love story. Bit sad at the end but in a nice way


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Brilliant show on bbc2 called Guilt. There's two eps on the iplayer at the moment out of 4.
> The old someone runs over someone late at night and kills them and as they try and cover it up things get worse.
> I'm dying for next episode now which isn't out until Wednesday i think


That sounds exactly like the awful anxiety dreams I suffer from. It's always the same - I've killed someone, feel the godawful guilt of it, then make matters worse by trying to cover it up


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks interesting


----------



## stavros (Nov 11, 2019)

I don't think it's been mentioned, so can I recommend _Who Are You Calling Fat?_. The premise of sticking a load of obese people in a house and seeing how they mingle sounds shit, but it is quite interesting the different takes they have on the situation.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 11, 2019)

Not watched any of this yet but I will be doing

BBC Scotland - The Big Scottish Book Club


----------



## D'wards (Nov 13, 2019)

Gold Digger on bbc1 last night was good

www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p07ptcxc


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 13, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Looks interesting




I must watch this. Anyone seen it?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> I must watch this. Anyone seen it?


Not yet


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 13, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Not yet



Have downloaded to ipad to watch on the train later.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Have downloaded to ipad to watch on the train later.


Just put it on.

Already fascinating but paused (at the point it seems about to become the worst of mankind) to make dinner


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2019)

That was excellent. Not cheery overall but some examples of Britain under some sort of nuclear dad's army was amusing.

Well worth a watch and a lesson on Christmas Island


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 14, 2019)

D'wards said:


> Gold Digger on bbc1 last night was good
> 
> www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p07ptcxc



I've watched the first couple of episodes of this. I think, objectively, it's _not good_ but it's an entertaining soapy twisty watch full of pleasingly unlikeable rich people.


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2019)

Has this been put up here before? It's a documentary by Jesy, from the popular beat combo Little Mix, looking into the horrible experiences she and others have had from social media.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 17, 2019)

Maiden. Documentary about the first all female crew to take part in the Whitbread round the world yacht race.
Amazing and I found it quite emotional.
Good to see how far we've moved on since 1989.
Highly recommended


----------



## D'wards (Nov 17, 2019)

Came across a nice little Carry On documentary from 1970

www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p02rwdr2 via @bbciplayer


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> Have downloaded to ipad to watch on the train later.


How did you find that sky?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 17, 2019)

Badgers said:


> How did you find that sky?



It was very good. I love anything about Cold War Britain so the stuff about home made nuclear bunkers, attack warning systems in village pubs, and protect and survive stuff was all pretty interesting.

The saddest stuff was all concerning the British soldiers in the 1950s who were sent off to Christmas Island to witness the bomb tests being used as human guinea pigs for radiation effects. It was bad enough that they weren’t given protection and they and some of their kids suffered directly and even died, but that they haven’t been compensated since is shocking.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> It was very good. I love anything about Cold War Britain so the stuff about home made nuclear bunkers, attack warning systems in village pubs, and protect and survive stuff was all pretty interesting.
> 
> The saddest stuff was all concerning the British soldiers in the 1950s who were sent off to Christmas Island to witness the bomb tests being used as human guinea pigs for radiation effects. If it wasn’t bad enough that they weren’t given protection and they and some of their kids suffered directly and even died, that they haven’t been compensated is shocking.


Felt the same  

Also felt very angry about the wonderful wildlife 

A very good documentary film and well worth watching.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 17, 2019)

skyscraper101 said:


> The saddest stuff was all concerning the British soldiers in the 1950s who were sent off to Christmas Island to witness the bomb tests being used as human guinea pigs for radiation effects. It was bad enough that they weren’t given protection and they and some of their kids suffered directly and even died, but that they haven’t been compensated since is shocking.


A friend's stepdad was there. He was in and out of hospitals all his life.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 17, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> A friend's stepdad was there. He was in and out of hospitals all his life.





It’s just so wrong on every level. Seeing the footage of those young men just doing what they were told and not having a clue they were about to be used for such a horrific experiment really hits home how little government/military cared about their lives.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Looks interesting



It's not bloody there any more!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's not bloody there any more!


Really? That is annoying


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Really? That is annoying


Fucking is! I was pretty interested in that.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2019)

Have a look at HouseShare if you like shouting at young people on the telly


----------



## Badgers (Nov 18, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Have a look at HouseShare if you like shouting at young people on the telly


I do not care for such things


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 18, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I do not care for such things


I don't normally but go on, it's really quite fun shouting at them


----------



## MsHopper (Nov 19, 2019)

Plumdaff said:


> I've watched the first couple of episodes of this. I think, objectively, it's _not good_ but it's an entertaining soapy twisty watch full of pleasingly unlikeable rich people.



Watched 2 episodes of this last night. I enjoyed it  - completely agree that whilst it might not be high quality TV it is watchable and shows the different reactions to an older women dating a much younger man vs an older man dating a younger woman.


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2019)

Minding The Gap was first shown back in June, so it may have been mentioned already. Anyway, it's a really good documentary about three small-town lads from Illinois who come together to skateboard, and their quite touching family stories. It was nominated for an Oscar last year.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Nov 29, 2019)

I have just watched a huge piece of horseshit. But the funky soundtrack is brilliant

The Mallorca Files


----------



## stavros (Nov 29, 2019)

A new series of Big Night Out started on Wednesday. I haven't watched it yet, but the image on the iplayer gives an idea of the sort of thing to expect.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 7, 2019)

Watched this this morning, ane entertainign 2 hours following 2 investigative reporters from Sweden looking into the death of Dag Hammarskjöld, the United Nations secretary-general killed in a plane crash in 1961. Narrated by one of the reporters, Mads Brugger, it has echos of Herzog. What starts an an investigation into the plane crash turns up more than they expected.

BBC Four - Storyville, Murder in the Bush: Cold Case Hammarskjöld


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 7, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I have just watched a huge piece of horseshit. But the funky soundtrack is brilliant
> 
> The Mallorca Files


My god that's bad isn't it? 

We're big fans of Mallorca so were quite looking forward to it but it makes Death In Paradise look like cutting edge detective drama.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 8, 2019)

Part 2 said:


> Watched this this morning, ane entertainign 2 hours following 2 investigative reporters from Sweden looking into the death of Dag Hammarskjöld, the United Nations secretary-general killed in a plane crash in 1961. Narrated by one of the reporters, Mads Brugger, it has echos of Herzog. What starts an an investigation into the plane crash turns up more than they expected.
> 
> BBC Four - Storyville, Murder in the Bush: Cold Case Hammarskjöld


Thanks for the tip on this. What a fascinating and disturbing story.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 8, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Looks interesting



This is back on the iPlayer and brilliant!


----------



## flypanam (Dec 8, 2019)

Vienna blood is pretty good.

a detective and an earlier adopter of fraudian psychology solve crimes in hapsburg Vienna.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 8, 2019)

flypanam said:


> Vienna blood is pretty good.
> 
> a detective and an earlier adopter of fraudian psychology solve crimes in hapsburg Vienna.


I've enjoyed that too.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2019)

Watched this last night and would recommend

BBC iPlayer - Elizabeth Is Missing


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 9, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Watched this last night and would recommend
> 
> BBC iPlayer - Elizabeth Is Missing


I watched that last night and thought it was brilliant. I was sobbing in places.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I watched that last night and thought it was brilliant. I was sobbing in places.


Yeh, got a bit emotional meself.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 9, 2019)

sojourner said:


> Watched this last night and would recommend
> 
> BBC iPlayer - Elizabeth Is Missing


Was toying with watching later


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 13, 2019)

Anyone else watching The Name of the Rose? Last episode tonight. The abbey politics and religiois council scenes have been brilliant and Rupert Everett makes a superb batshit zealot.

Absolutely fucking amazing costumes as well.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Dec 13, 2019)

JuanTwoThree said:


> I have just watched a huge piece of horseshit. But the funky soundtrack is brilliant
> 
> The Mallorca Files





Spymaster said:


> My god that's bad isn't it?
> 
> We're big fans of Mallorca so were quite looking forward to it but it makes Death In Paradise look like cutting edge detective drama.



I've had a look at this now you 2 have mentioned it....it's too hokey even for me


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 13, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Anyone else watching The Name of the Rose? Last episode tonight. The abbey politics and religiois council scenes have been brilliant and Rupert Everett makes a superb batshit zealot.
> 
> Absolutely fucking amazing costumes as well.


I started it but couldn't get on with it. Lost the plot before episode 1 had even got going really - and I've read the book too.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 22, 2019)

A Christmas Carol  - lovely stuff so far


----------



## Badgers (Dec 23, 2019)

Match of the Day


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2019)

The House of Fools Christmas special is on there at the moment. Vic, Bob, Morgana Robinson and Matt Berry - what's not to like? "Phil Collins" also features.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 26, 2019)

The Last Igloo. 

Documentary following an Innuit hunter on a trip. Beautifully shot. Fantastic telly.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 26, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> The Last Igloo.
> 
> Documentary following an Innuit hunter on a trip. Beautifully shot. Fantastic telly.



Watched it the other day. Really good. Loved the view of the igloo at the end


----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2019)

Shrill is fucking brilliant. Better than Fleabag, I'd even go so far as to say as good as This Way Up.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 26, 2019)

8115 said:


> Shrill is fucking brilliant. Better than Fleabag, I'd even go so far as to say as good as This Way Up.


I loved Shrill too. I texted a friend about it, who'd recommended Broad City to me, and said I thought she'd like it. I said that whereas Broad City was about two American Jewish women, this was about a white American woman 'with a fat ass and big titties' and a sassy black British woman housemate, and I'd only got as far as episode two and they'd already covered fuck buddies, fat shaming, abortion, strippers/strip clubs and the benefits of waxing your arsehole.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm just starting episode two of Undercover. Episode one was brilliant. Sophie Okonedo and Adrian Lester acting their socks off. It first aired in 2016, so many of you might've already seen it, but I missed out first time round. Good stuff, recommend.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 27, 2019)

8115 said:


> Shrill is fucking brilliant. Better than Fleabag, I'd even go so far as to say as good as This Way Up.


Yep. I'm so enjoying having tubby lead women.

ETA That sounds 2D and rude. I mean it sincerely. Much better than that weird Netflix stuff with someone in a fat suit


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 27, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> The Last Igloo.
> 
> Documentary following an Innuit hunter on a trip. Beautifully shot. Fantastic telly.



Do you see any animals killed? I just put it on, and I'd like my kids to watch some of it with me, but dead polar bears is really not their thing.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 27, 2019)

The big one has stropped upstairs at the thought of a seal being killed so I'm watching on my own.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 27, 2019)

Red Cat said:


> Do you see any animals killed?


I don't think so. A few fish.


----------



## stavros (Dec 27, 2019)

8115 said:


> Shrill is fucking brilliant. Better than Fleabag, I'd even go so far as to say as good as This Way Up.



I've downloaded the first episode but haven't watched it yet. Is the fact that I didn't like Fleabag, and hated it the more silly acclaim it got, likely to affect my enjoyment (or otherwise) of Shrill?


----------



## 8115 (Dec 27, 2019)

stavros said:


> I've downloaded the first episode but haven't watched it yet. Is the fact that I didn't like Fleabag, and hated it the more silly acclaim it got, likely to affect my enjoyment (or otherwise) of Shrill?


I don't know, I'd be interested to hear if you like it actually.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 27, 2019)

stavros said:


> I've downloaded the first episode but haven't watched it yet. Is the fact that I didn't like Fleabag, and hated it the more silly acclaim it got, likely to affect my enjoyment (or otherwise) of Shrill?



I wasn't very keen on either.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 27, 2019)

8115 said:


> I don't know, I'd be interested to hear if you like it actually.



In fact I'm not sure I get the comparison. Maybe because Fleabag wasn't memorable enough for me to remember it. I think it may have been slightly better though, I didn't get much from Shrill.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 27, 2019)

nagapie said:


> In fact I'm not sure I get the comparison. Maybe because Fleabag wasn't memorable enough for me to remember it. I think it may have been slightly better though, I didn't get much from Shrill.


It was a bit of a lazy comparison tbf. They both have as their main character a 20/30 something woman and focus on her life, and they show the reality of life rather than the glossy version you so often see. I identified with Fleabag to a certain extent, I really identified with the main character in Shrill.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 27, 2019)

Shrill is primarily about fatphobia/internalised fatphobia. I watched all of Shrill last night and mildly enjoyed it (as a fat bird it was more "duh, yeah?" than "omg" and lacks Fleabag's sparkling writing - I concur that there isn't really any comparison between the two serieseseseses though.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 27, 2019)

8115 said:


> Shrill is fucking brilliant. Better than Fleabag, I'd even go so far as to say as good as This Way Up.


I binged this. Yes it's great. My fave bit is when she is chatting to the strippers in the club.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 27, 2019)

Mogden said:


> ETA That sounds 2D and rude. I mean it sincerely. Much better than that weird Netflix stuff with someone in a fat suit



Which weird Netflix stuff with someone in a fat suit are you thinking of?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 27, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> I binged this. Yes it's great. My fave bit is when she is chatting to the strippers in the club.


My favourites were when Ryan turned up to the door and the scene immediately after that in the kitchen, housemate Fran's lines were brutally funny. Ryan's a man-child, not feeling the love for him, tbh. I loved the strip club too and also the pool party.


----------



## Mogden (Dec 28, 2019)

kalidarkone said:


> Which weird Netflix stuff with someone in a fat suit are you thinking of?


Insatiable (TV series) - Wikipedia

Insatiable. Thin woman portrays fat woman by donning a fat suit. Character has accident. Loses weight so loses fat suit. Life becomes amazing and lots of other dubious stereotypes. Please see Google for other opinions


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 28, 2019)

Mogden said:


> Insatiable (TV series) - Wikipedia
> 
> Insatiable. Thin woman portrays fat woman by donning a fat suit. Character has accident. Loses weight so loses fat suit. Life becomes amazing and lots of other dubious stereotypes. Please see Google for other opinions


Sounds dreadful!

For those that liked 'shrill' check out diet land which I saw on prime a few years ago. Similar dark comedy.
dietland - Google Search


----------



## stavros (Dec 28, 2019)

8115 said:


> I don't know, I'd be interested to hear if you like it actually.



I watched the first episode today, and found it fairly generic if I'm honest. It was light-hearted without being funny, but I'll try the second episode before pulling the plug.


----------



## Supine (Dec 28, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> The Last Igloo.
> 
> Documentary following an Innuit hunter on a trip. Beautifully shot. Fantastic telly.



cheers for the heads up. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 31, 2019)

Very enjoyable documentary about Hugh Grant- if you dont like him watch this and he might just win you around - brimming with self-effacing charm 

A Life on Screen, Hugh Grant: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000crhm via @bbciplayer

And another excellent documentary about Michael Hutchence. INXS were a pretty shit band imho but he had an interesting life full of highs but terrible lows leading to his tragic suicide (and you'll see why they can say it was categorically suicide)

Mystify: Michael Hutchence: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000crsv via @bbciplayer


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 1, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Very enjoyable documentary about Hugh Grant- if you dont like him watch this and he might just win you around - brimming with self-effacing charm
> 
> A Life on Screen, Hugh Grant: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000crhm via @bbciplayer



He's sort of grown into himself, if you see what I mean. Florence Foster Jenkins, Paddington 2 and A Very English Scandal in the space of three-ish years is a great run of roles for any actor.


----------



## gosub (Jan 1, 2020)

Enjoying A Year in the Life of a Year at mo


----------



## 8115 (Jan 2, 2020)

The Trial of Christine Keeler is very good. Filmwise, I really enjoyed Florence Foster Jenkins yesterday, it's not going to set the world on fire but it's a nice watch.

Now watching Nighty Night. I've never seen it before. It's great so far.


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 2, 2020)

8115 said:


> The Trial of Christine Keeler is very good. Filmwise, I really enjoyed Florence Foster Jenkins yesterday, it's not going to set the world on fire but it's a nice watch.
> 
> Now watching Nighty Night. I've never seen it before. It's great so far.



Nighty Night has some very dark humour but it is brilliant


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2020)

Vic and Bob's Big Night Out, if only for the Freerunning in the Community Rural Environment sketches (although the other stuff is very good too).


----------



## marshall (Jan 10, 2020)

Probably only new to me, but that Storyville: Jonestown Massacre had me glued to the box. Real descent into madness and it's pretty much all recorded with footage, right down to the final 'Death Tape'. Harrowing, but fascinating.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 10, 2020)

marshall said:


> Probably only new to me, but that Storyville: Jonestown Massacre had me glued to the box. Real descent into madness and it's pretty much all recorded with footage, right down to the final 'Death Tape'. Harrowing, but fascinating.


Is that still available? I was reading about it recently and felt I should watch a documentary of some sort to really take the whole thing in.


----------



## marshall (Jan 10, 2020)

Sure is, available for another 11 months. 

It's gripping, can't stop thinking about it, and, as I say, it's the amount of actual recording/footage that bring it to life.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 10, 2020)

I watched the Alasdair Gray at Eighty doc tonight.  Now feel a bit more educated.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 11, 2020)

Really liked Responsible Child. Wouldn't say enjoyed...


----------



## wiskey (Jan 11, 2020)

marshall said:


> Probably only new to me, but that Storyville: Jonestown Massacre had me glued to the box. Real descent into madness and it's pretty much all recorded with footage, right down to the final 'Death Tape'. Harrowing, but fascinating.


Fuck that was horrible wasn't it. I thought I knew about it having read stuff before over the years, but when they show the end of jonestown I could actually feel my heart thumping.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 11, 2020)

Tonight watched the Kes documentary and the Chris Packham punk documentary, both very good.


----------



## marshall (Jan 12, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Fuck that was horrible wasn't it. I thought I knew about it having read stuff before over the years, but when they show the end of jonestown I could actually feel my heart thumping.



Same, as a kid I remember seeing the front covers of stacks of bodies in the jungle, and heard the Kool-Aid jokes, but I really had no idea about what they created in the jungle, the congressman and the sequence of events, or that much of it was on tape of some sort; quite a tale, and that laugh of Jim’s, lordy.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 12, 2020)

marshall said:


> and that laugh of Jim’s, lordy



I actually can't listen to the Alabama 3 track 'Mao Tse Tung said', I have always skipped past it because it gives me the creeps - only recently did I make the connection that it samples Jim Jones ranting .


----------



## 8115 (Jan 18, 2020)

Philomena is ok (film). So far...


----------



## stavros (Jan 25, 2020)

Hard Up, mini-documentaries on life for young people in the South West. The first one, on supported accommodation, is excellent.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 25, 2020)

The Chris Packham Horizon doc about the earth's population is worth a watch.


----------



## stavros (Jan 31, 2020)

A new series of Man Like Mobeen has appeared, and the first episode is excellent, especially Uncle Shady.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 6, 2020)

marshall said:


> Probably only new to me, but that Storyville: Jonestown Massacre had me glued to the box. Real descent into madness and it's pretty much all recorded with footage, right down to the final 'Death Tape'. Harrowing, but fascinating.


Cheers for that - watched it over the last couple of nights. Fucking hell. I don't remember it on the news at all, but sort of vaguely took it in over the years. Always thought that the final day was actually a voluntary decision. Oh my god 



wiskey said:


> I actually can't listen to the Alabama 3 track 'Mao Tse Tung said', I have always skipped past it because it gives me the creeps - only recently did I make the connection that it samples Jim Jones ranting .



I have loved that track for years. Totally ruined for me now. Cannot listen to it without knowing all of that.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 7, 2020)

Jonestown has always terrified me the most because as a non-religious person I can keep a certain detachment from most cults, I just wouldn't be drawn to them. But People's Temple; I can imagine how attractive the People's Temple must have seemed - antiracist, racially mixed, socialist, optional religion of the liberation theory kind - to someone young and lost (as I certainly was at points in my youth). And then once you're in Guyana you're completely trapped. Truly chilling.


----------



## stavros (Feb 7, 2020)

This Life is being repeated on BBC4 for some reason, so you can find that on the iplayer.

Meanwhile, Frankie Boyle and Bob Mortimer's Cookery Show is only five minutes, but as much fun as one would expect.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 9, 2020)

Havent watched so cant say if its good or not but am tempted by this

A Fresh Guide to Florence with Fab 5 Freddy








						BBC Two - A Fresh Guide to Florence with Fab 5 Freddy
					

Hip-hop legend Fab 5 Freddy explores 15th-century Italian renaissance art on horseback.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




In this revelatory documentary, hip-hop legend and art lover Fab 5 Freddy (aka Fred Brathwaite) saddles up to explore 15th-century Italian renaissance art in 15th-century style – on horseback.


----------



## stavros (Feb 9, 2020)

Matt Berry: Lone Wolf, another five minute slot, where Mr Berry pastiches Attenborough-style wildlife docos. Written by Bob Mortimer.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 10, 2020)

A new Agatha Christie adaptation - The Pale Horse - started last night. Part 2 on Sunday. It's great so far! I can't remember the story at all but it's pretty creepy.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 11, 2020)

Plumdaff said:


> I can keep a certain detachment from most cults, I just wouldn't be drawn to them. But People's Temple; I can imagine how attractive the People's Temple must have seemed - antiracist, racially mixed, socialist, optional religion of the liberation theory kind - to someone young and lost (as I certainly was at points in my youth). And then once you're in Guyana you're completely trapped. Truly chilling.


Pretty much exactly what I said on a FB thread I started about it, when someone said that they couldn't understand how people became sucked in by 'cults'. I could deffo see the attraction of the People's Temple.


----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2020)

Shame in the Game: Racism in Football probably confirms what many already know. It's an interesting watch nonetheless.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Feb 15, 2020)

Somewhat annoyed with myself that I am enjoying Portillo on his global train journeys


----------



## oryx (Feb 16, 2020)

The Split, drama starring Nicola Walker about divorce lawyers and their own relationship problems as well as their clients'. Series 2 started last week but is available as a boxed set on the iPlayer.


----------



## stavros (Feb 16, 2020)

bellaozzydog said:


> Somewhat annoyed with myself that I am enjoying Portillo on his global train journeys



I've never watched his programmes, but as a concept it sounds like it was dreamt up in the Linton Travel Tavern.


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2020)

Not the iplayer, but Channel 4 seem to have bought up the UK licence for Seinfeld, and have put the first five series up.


----------



## stavros (Mar 8, 2020)

Britain's Forgotten Men, four mini-docs looking at the lives and desires of various citizens of urban Manchester.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 9, 2020)

Ooo that looks interesting, cheers stavros


----------



## D'wards (Mar 9, 2020)

Race across the World is back. 

Love that programme 

Race Across the World, Series 2: Episode 1: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000g6nt via @bbciplayer


----------



## Chz (Mar 10, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Race across the World is back.
> 
> Love that programme
> 
> Race Across the World, Series 2: Episode 1: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000g6nt via @bbciplayer


I like the concept, but sometimes I want to throw things at it.
"You can rely on the kindness of strangers" - *When you've got a fucking camera crew with you.*


----------



## D'wards (Mar 10, 2020)

Once again I'll mention how fantastic Better Things is and once again it'll fall on deaf ears


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 14, 2020)

We've been watching Snowfall. It's a bit like an obvious and lesser The Wire with more cartoon violence as well as some pretty gratuitous scenes and a CIA contra element. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## stavros (Mar 14, 2020)

I know it's got its own thread, but both series of The Young Offenders are excellent and still available.


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2020)

Wheelchair rugby is mint.


----------



## porp (Mar 15, 2020)

Chz said:


> I like the concept, but sometimes I want to throw things at it.
> "You can rely on the kindness of strangers" - *When you've got a fucking camera crew with you.*


I was surprised by how much I enjoyed the first series. I thought it would be enjoyable fluff with nice travel scenery. But I was quite drawn into the emotional aspects esp the overbearing dad and his sat upon son. Liking the second series, and also liking (crushing on) the hard of hearing chap rather a lot


----------



## oryx (Mar 15, 2020)

The first series has already been mentioned on this thread but Welsh drama/thriller _Hidden _really is good_. _

Both series 1 and 2 on iPlayer_._









						Hidden - Series 2: Episode 5
					

A body has been found at a remote petrol station outside Blaenau Ffestiniog.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2020)

stavros said:


> A new series of Man Like Mobeen has appeared, and the first episode is excellent, especially Uncle Shady.


Love Art Malik


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 20, 2020)

Watching Trigonometry -a love story about a triad. Set in London. I love it. It's just so real.
It's on the I player obvs!


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2020)

Goodness Gracious Me has appeared, I think in its entirety. I don't really remember watching it when it was first on, so I'm going to devote a bit of my extra spare time to it.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Mar 20, 2020)

stavros said:


> Wheelchair rugby is mint.



Does anyone still call it Murderball?


----------



## Chz (Mar 21, 2020)

stavros said:


> Goodness Gracious Me has appeared, I think in its entirety. I don't really remember watching it when it was first on, so I'm going to devote a bit of my extra spare time to it.


I'm curious to see how well it's aged. Usually with that sort of thing, it's the radio series that holds up better.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 25, 2020)

Mister Winner is good silly comedy.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 26, 2020)

OJ: Made in America is an excellent 5 part documentary series about OJ Simpson


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 29, 2020)

Pilgrimage
In these curtailed times I found this sofa hiking travel show OK. The format is slow enough you feel like you're visiting these places . Enough variety of 'celebs' so if you don't like one of them none of them are on for long.
I'd love to be walking the Sultan trail as well someday.


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Race across the World is back.
> 
> Love that programme
> 
> Race Across the World, Series 2: Episode 1: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000g6nt via @bbciplayer


I'm rooting for the uncle and nephew.  Tho they dont have a chance.  I'm trying to talk my nephew into applying with me for next years


----------



## Riklet (Mar 29, 2020)

Inspector Montalbano pretty gentle Italian crime show with some interesting character development.

34 episodes available.. not bad. Theyre long too. Plus you get to see some cool Sicilian scenery.


----------



## hippogriff (Mar 29, 2020)

Riklet said:


> Inspector Montalbano pretty gentle Italian crime show with some interesting character development.
> 
> 34 episodes available.. not bad. Theyre long too. Plus you get to see some cool Sicilian scenery.




Thread here  Good to know it's available again


----------



## Saffy (Mar 29, 2020)

belboid said:


> I'm rooting for the uncle and nephew.  Tho they dont have a chance.  I'm trying to talk my nephew into applying with me for next years


I think the mum from the mum and son team is so lovely. 
Race across the world is one of my favourite TV  shows to watch.


----------



## MBV (Mar 29, 2020)

I really liked s1 of race across the world. Is s2 as nice as the first series or are the people worse?


----------



## stavros (Mar 29, 2020)

Ladies and gentlemen, all five series of Jonathan Creek.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 29, 2020)

Saffy said:


> I think the mum from the mum and son team is so lovely.
> Race across the world is one of my favourite TV  shows to watch.


I do too. I'm quite interested in how she gets on too as she's type 1 diabetic, as am I.

When you live without a routine type 1 can be a massive ballache so good for her.

The deaf bloke's (who is lovely) wife really gets on my tits. She such a moany negative vibe merchant.
And her attitude to her husband going deaf is "why do all the bad things happen to me?".

Brother and sister are on - the sister is sweet but he's a bit bolshy. 

I like the nephew a lot but not sure about the uncle- there is some reason the family ostracized him for 10 years.

I fear that the mum and son won't win cos she has to appease him by blowing their budget on unnecessary things to keep him happy.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 29, 2020)

dfm said:


> I really liked s1 of race across the world. Is s2 as nice as the first series or are the people worse?


Kind of better really- apart from moaning minnie as detailed above


----------



## Saffy (Mar 29, 2020)

D'wards said:


> The deaf bloke's (who is lovely) wife really gets on my tits. She such a moany negative vibe merchant.
> And her attitude to her husband going deaf is "why do all the bad things happen to me?".



She's an absolute nightmare!  
I haven't seen tonight's but her attitude to sleeping in the hammocks would have earned her a punch from me.


----------



## porp (Mar 30, 2020)

D'wards said:


> I do too. I'm quite interested in how she gets on too as she's type 1 diabetic, as am I.
> 
> When you live without a routine type 1 can be a massive ballache so good for her.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering why S2 starts in Mexico to reach the southern tip of South America. Why not start in Canada or Alaska? Maybe days and days of going through the US Midwest in buses would make boring TV?


----------



## belboid (Mar 30, 2020)

porp said:


> I'm wondering why S2 starts in Mexico to reach the southern tip of South America. Why not start in Canada or Alaska? Maybe days and days of going through the US Midwest in buses would make boring TV?


and take too long.

Disappointed they had to change route, tho I suppose major civil unrest is a fair enough reason.  The original map they posted would have had them going from Quite to Iquitos (I think) - the largest city in the world you cant get to by road.  Four days down a river in and out.  Would have been a right laugh.

Deaf guys wife has definitely picked up her game and seems okay now.  That bloody brother and sister couple tho, right pair of moaners.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 30, 2020)

porp said:


> I'm wondering why S2 starts in Mexico to reach the southern tip of South America. Why not start in Canada or Alaska? Maybe days and days of going through the US Midwest in buses would make boring TV?


I thought this too but thought it might be too easy. They might all be on the same greyhound until they reach the border to Mexico or something


----------



## belboid (Mar 30, 2020)

D'wards said:


> I thought this too but thought it might be too easy. They might all be on the same greyhound until they reach the border to Mexico or something


i think the original yankee series did just do across america.  It is big enough, especially if you have to do funny detours to places.  But, it takes 65 (?) days just to do the south, that's surely enough.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 30, 2020)

belboid said:


> i think the original yankee series did just do across america.  It is big enough, especially if you have to do funny detours to places.  But, it takes 65 (?) days just to do the south, that's surely enough.


There must be a rule that you can't buy a car, I'm sure. Could buy a $300 shitbox and cruise on down


----------



## belboid (Mar 30, 2020)

I guess.  Good place to sleep too.  Not much cop on rivers.  And petrol probly aint cheap in some of those places.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 31, 2020)

belboid said:


> I guess.  Good place to sleep too.  Not much cop on rivers.  And petrol probly aint cheap in some of those places.



And just hope you don't break down in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Cerv (Mar 31, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Watching Trigonometry -a love story about a triad. Set in London. I love it. It's just so real.
> It's on the I player obvs!


assumed you meant a Chinese gangster for some reason, and was a bit disappointed when I looked up the show just now


----------



## kalidarkone (Mar 31, 2020)

Cerv said:


> assumed you meant a Chinese gangster for some reason, and was a bit disappointed when I looked up the show just now


Yeah I should of clarified it with 'polygamous triad'...
A love story about a Chinese gangster sounds good though!


----------



## belboid (Mar 31, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> A love story about a Chinese gangster sounds good though!


there's 'Ash is Purest White' coming out soon.  Or it was.  And the series Giri/Haji last year!


----------



## stavros (Mar 31, 2020)

A random episode of Big Break from 1997. Less than 25 years ago, it's shocking to hear what casual sexism Davidson could get away with.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 1, 2020)

stavros said:


> Britain's Forgotten Men, four mini-docs looking at the lives and desires of various citizens of urban Manchester.


There's actually 8 of these if you click on see all episodes. The next four filmed a year later, some new people and also catching up with people from the first four
Overall these were great, thanks for the tip


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2020)

ska invita said:


> There's actually 8 of these if you click on see all episodes. The next four filmed a year later, some new people and also catching up with people from the first four
> Overall these were great, thanks for the tip



Thanks for telling me there were follow-ups. I shall watch them shortly.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 2, 2020)

stavros said:


> Thanks for telling me there were follow-ups. I shall watch them shortly.


Yeah normally it's clear on iPlayer, for some reason these are a bit hidden.

There's an update on the guy who runs the squat and the street homeless guy, plus some new people. Some of the young kids in this though... Tragic


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 2, 2020)

oryx said:


> The first series has already been mentioned on this thread but Welsh drama/thriller _Hidden _really is good_. _
> 
> Both series 1 and 2 on iPlayer_._


I'm enjoying this (s2)  but housemate had to give up as relentlessly grim and depressed them with nightmares. !


----------



## oryx (Apr 2, 2020)

Chilli.s said:


> I'm enjoying this (s2)  but housemate had to give up as relentlessly grim and depressed them with nightmares. !


It _is _relentlessly grim (notably the landscapes and the way the interiors are shot) but that's part of what makes it good!


----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 2, 2020)

oryx said:


> It _is _relentlessly grim (notably the landscapes and the way the interiors are shot) but that's part of what makes it good!


I don't find the landscape grim at all, love Snowdonia, the finest mountains in the land!  But the buildings and interiors along with the story and characters... fuuuuuuck . Whole new level of noir.   That's good!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 3, 2020)

I've been watching Last Tango in Halifax again. It really is very good indeed.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks to whoever mentioned Jonathan Creek.   I've never watched it before and I am loving it.


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2020)

Me76 said:


> Thanks to whoever mentioned Jonathan Creek.   I've never watched it before and I am loving it.



From memory, the earlier ones, with Caroline Quentin, are the best.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 4, 2020)

stavros said:


> From memory, the earlier ones, with Caroline Quentin, are the best.


Oh, does she leave it? That's sad. 

I'm on series 3 episode 5.


----------



## stavros (Apr 5, 2020)

Shane Williams: Rugby, Concussion and Me is quite informative, and whilst they focus on rugby it certainly has relevance to combat sports and to a certain degree football too.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 10, 2020)

A Monster Calls is on iplayer, it's really good.


----------



## Chz (Apr 11, 2020)

8115 said:


> A Monster Calls is on iplayer, it's really good.


And *not* for younger kids, no matter how it may appear at first.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 11, 2020)

Chz said:


> And *not* for younger kids, no matter how it may appear at first.


Definitely not!


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 11, 2020)

8115 said:


> Definitely not!


Horizon on the coronavirus is worth a watch.


----------



## stavros (Apr 12, 2020)

As is Contagion: The BBC4 Pandemic. It dates from 2018, where they model the outbreak of a virus, not so dissimilar to our current situation. Hurry up, though, because it expires in the early hours of tomorrow.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 12, 2020)

Race Across the World. 

Is Jo a wonderful human being? She won't win cos she has to keep frittering away money to keep Sam happy- they'll go skint before the end.

I very much like Rob and also Lizzie. I hope they'd eventually couple up - they'd suit each other. I think and Jenny and Dom could couple up too - have the negative gits together


----------



## Lurdan (Apr 12, 2020)

Only just saw these had been on and they are only up for another seven days

BBC Four - The Story of Ready Steady Go! 

and an associated programme of clips from it :

BBC Four - The Best of Ready Steady Go!

Enjoyed them a lot although my hopes that the tapes of the James Brown show might have turned up were sadly dashed.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 13, 2020)

Not iPlayer but Channel4's catchup service has some great films. Both Peter Strickland's Berberian Sound Studio and The Duke of Burgundy are up there now.
You have to register first.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 13, 2020)

The Nest


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 13, 2020)

Killing Eve 3


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 13, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Killing Eve 3


Oh great! I've binged 1 (again) and 2 over the last 2 days so that's today sorted!


----------



## chilango (Apr 13, 2020)

Twin.

Nordic noir with surfing


----------



## Mattym (Apr 13, 2020)

chilango said:


> Twin.
> 
> Nordic noir with surfing



Yes, have really enjoyed the first 4 episodes.


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2020)

These last few things are just on telly at a regular time.  

and Twin is silly.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 13, 2020)

3 series of Porridge








						Porridge
					

Classic comedy series about the inmates of HM Prison Slade, starring Ronnie Barker




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




and the 2017 reboot series 1...  








						Porridge (2017)
					

Nigel Fletcher has been banged up in Wakeley Prison for a series of cybercrimes.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## oryx (Apr 14, 2020)

miss direct said:


> The Nest


This is really good - a well-made and suspenseful drama about a surrogacy.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 14, 2020)

In My Skin, tragic drama about a Welsh teenager dealing with very dysfunctional parents (and friends) whilst trying to navigate her school life,
I found it surprisingly beautiful as well as depressing.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 15, 2020)

health warning on "A Monster Calls" - i was expecting a kind of dark fairy tale thing - but, although I can see how its a very fine film, i found it really fucking miserable.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 16, 2020)

Personal Shopper. Very interesting film.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 18, 2020)

BBC Four - Arena, A British Guide to the End of the World
					

A film that recaptures a time of stockpiled paranoia that left a generation traumatised.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




in places hysterical and others appalling. and a fascinating watch in these Troubled Times.


----------



## belboid (Apr 18, 2020)

BBC4 & iplayer now, it's Wise Children's performance of, uhh, Wise Children.

redsquirrel & I both saw it at Manchester, and it is well worth seeing if you haven't, or again, if you have.









						BBC Four - Wise Children
					

Angela Carter’s delightfully dark final novel, captured for the stage by Emma Rice.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 18, 2020)

belboid said:


> BBC4 & iplayer now, it's Wise Children's performance of, uhh, Wise Children.
> 
> redsquirrel & I both saw it at Manchester, and it is well worth seeing if you haven't, or again, if you have.
> 
> ...


Yep can definitely recommend it


----------



## nagapie (Apr 18, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Once again I'll mention how fantastic Better Things is and once again it'll fall on deaf ears


It's excellent. But I wasn't sure if you had to be a middle aged woman to appreciate it, well to get it.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 18, 2020)

nagapie said:


> It's excellent. But I wasn't sure if you had to be a middle aged woman to appreciate it, well to get it.


Nah, I'm a middle aged man who isn't particularly "guardianista" in my tastes, but I love it. It's just great human stories.
The only thing that rankles a little is the casting of Celia Imrie as Phyl. She is too posh for the way Sam is, who to my admittedly tin ear seems to speak with quite a working class American accent.

The actress who plays Frankie is great- I think she'll hopefully go on to, um well, better things


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 18, 2020)

Devs.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 18, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> Devs.


Just started watching this, 2 episodes in and enjoying it.


----------



## Chz (Apr 19, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> Devs.


Beautiful wankery, IMO. But I know it divides opinion.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2020)

The Clouds of Sils Maria. Another Kristen Stewart film. Multi-layered, beautiful, perfect for analysis. Totally identified with the Juliette Binoche character.

Peter Kay's Car Share, Audio Special. Had us proper laughing.


----------



## killer b (Apr 19, 2020)

Francis Ford Coppola's _The Conversation_ is on Iplayer atm, which I have on very good authority is sensational, and will be watching in the next few days


----------



## belboid (Apr 19, 2020)

killer b said:


> Francis Ford Coppola's _The Conversation_ is on Iplayer atm, which I have on very good authority is sensational, and will be watching in the next few days


It’s magnificent, one of the very best films of the seventies


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2020)

killer b said:


> Francis Ford Coppola's _The Conversation_ is on Iplayer atm, which I have on very good authority is sensational, and will be watching in the next few days


Cheers, just added that


----------



## sojourner (Apr 20, 2020)

killer b said:


> Francis Ford Coppola's _The Conversation_ is on Iplayer atm, which I have on very good authority is sensational, and will be watching in the next few days


Fucking hell killer b  - you watched this yet? Absolute masterclass in cinematography. Sumptuous, elegant, intelligent - a total joy from start to finish. Cheers for that!


----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Fucking hell killer b  - you watched this yet? Absolute masterclass in cinematography. Sumptuous, elegant, intelligent - a total joy from start to finish. Cheers for that!


no, we watched _Portrait of a Lady on Fire_ the other night and wanted to alternate between serious and trash and it was trash night last night. Soon though!


----------



## equationgirl (Apr 20, 2020)

The new series of Killing Eve has started.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 20, 2020)

Again not iPlayer but essentially state sponsored TV from Ch4

2 of Ben Wheatley's best 
A Field in England
Kill List


----------



## redsquirrel (Apr 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> Francis Ford Coppola's _The Conversation_ is on Iplayer atm, which I have on very good authority is sensational, and will be watching in the next few days





belboid said:


> It’s magnificent, one of the very best films of the seventies


What belboid said. Coppola could barely put a foot wrong at that time


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 22, 2020)

Taboo is back on.
Dark and mysterious. Tom Hardy giving it maximum Tom Hardy and then some.
"I have a use for you..."

Superb.


----------



## Argonia (Apr 22, 2020)

Damned United, about Brian Clough's 44 days at Leeds United:

The Damned United


----------



## sleaterkinney (Apr 22, 2020)

oryx said:


> This is really good - a well-made and suspenseful drama about a surrogacy.


It's really not, it's massively hammy and silly.


----------



## oryx (Apr 22, 2020)

sleaterkinney said:


> It's really not, it's massively hammy and silly.


Well, my partner and I enjoyed it and so did other people I know, and the plot twists were well done I thought, so depends on your taste I suppose.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 22, 2020)

BBC Two - Performance Live, Kae Tempest
					

Award-winning artist Kae Tempest hosts a night of poetry.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## T & P (Apr 22, 2020)

As a general observation, and this obviously applies to all other streaming services, I’m a bit peeved off that during this lockdown the Beeb have not made entire series such as Killing Eve S3 available all at once, instead of drip feeding it.

Even more so when you consider much of the current weekly programming that has now to be filmed without audience and with guests/ panellists contributing from their living rooms, such as Graham Norton, HIGNFY etc, is frankly rather shit.


----------



## Me76 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm half way through Noughts and Crosses which is exceptional so far.


----------



## belboid (Apr 28, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Race Across the World.
> 
> Is Jo a wonderful human being? She won't win cos she has to keep frittering away money to keep Sam happy- they'll go skint before the end.
> 
> I very much like Rob and also Lizzie. I hope they'd eventually couple up - they'd suit each other. I think and Jenny and Dom could couple up too - have the negative gits together


Well it had a reasonable result, don’t ya think? Came to like everyone enough in the end. And Jo is indeed an utter saint.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 28, 2020)

Shankly: Nature's Fire.

Excellent, if really quite sad.


----------



## oryx (Apr 28, 2020)

Anyone else been watching _Normal People? _

It's excellent - well-cast and sensitively directed. I haven't read the book, although my sister put me off it by claiming it was really boring and a lot of the reviews have said the TV version is better than the book!


----------



## MsHopper (Apr 28, 2020)

belboid said:


> Well it had a reasonable result, don’t ya think? Came to like everyone enough in the end. And Jo is indeed an utter saint.


I really enjoyed this


----------



## D'wards (Apr 28, 2020)

belboid said:


> Well it had a reasonable result, don’t ya think? Came to like everyone enough in the end. And Jo is indeed an utter saint.


Yeah, cos they were all such nice people I think ultimately the ones who win deserve to win, because they won iyswim.

The winners occasionally mentioned how uncle was out of the family for ten years. I thought he must have done something awful, but no, it was because he married the woman he wanted to rather than the one his family wanted him to. So good for him.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 28, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Yeah, cos they were all such nice people I think ultimately the ones who win deserve to win, because they won iyswim.
> 
> The winners occasionally mentioned how uncle was out of the family for ten years. I thought he must have done something awful, but no, it was because he married the woman he wanted to rather than the one his family wanted him to. So good for him.


And they are donating 10 large out of their winnings to the poor family they encountered in Sao Paulo


----------



## 8115 (Apr 29, 2020)

oryx said:


> Anyone else been watching _Normal People? _
> 
> It's excellent - well-cast and sensitively directed. I haven't read the book, although my sister put me off it by claiming it was really boring and a lot of the reviews have said the TV version is better than the book!


I haven't read the book yet so I'm avoiding it like the plague, I read Conversations with Friends and absolutely loved it otherwise I wouldn't be so bothered. My copy of Normal People is at my mum's and I can't get it due to lockdown.

I just started a show called In My Skin about a girl whose mother has bipolar. The first episode is pretty good.


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 29, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> Devs.




Just been recommended to me this week. Will definitely watch soon.


----------



## little_legs (Apr 29, 2020)

oryx said:


> Anyone else been watching _Normal People? _
> 
> It's excellent - well-cast and sensitively directed. I haven't read the book, although my sister put me off it by claiming it was really boring and a lot of the reviews have said the TV version is better than the book!


I've now watched it twice and I couldn't concentrate on work today because I kept thinking and recalling things from my own adolescence. I found myself staring at spreadsheets in some kind of stupor remembering things the characters said, cried and laughed about. I am going to buy the book. 

Both lead actors are freakin' amazing.


----------



## oryx (Apr 29, 2020)

little_legs said:


> I've now watched it twice and I couldn't concentrate on work today because I kept thinking and recalling things from my own adolescence. I found myself staring at spreadsheets in some kind of stupor remembering things the characters said, cried and laughed about. I am going to buy the book.
> 
> Both lead actors are freakin' amazing.


It made me think about things in my own adolescence and the bit where he starts uni was really reminiscent of my own experience...yet I'm a fair few decades older than the protagonists! 

It's somehow very 'universal'.


----------



## MBV (Apr 30, 2020)

I am trying to savor it but have just watched episode 6 😪 (I've read the book)


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 3, 2020)

chilango said:


> Twin.
> 
> Nordic noir with surfing




I am loving this actually..yes its absurd but the twists are great


----------



## Reno (May 6, 2020)

This documentary on Lee Miller. First a model and artist's muse and later a brilliant photographer and war correspondent, her life is fascinating because she was at the centre of so much of what defined the 20th century.









						BBC Two - Lee Miller - A Life on the Front Line
					

Celebrating Lee Miller, a model turned photographer turned war reporter.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (May 7, 2020)

Boys Banged Up, where Stephen Nolan goes inside an 18-21 prison in Northern Ireland.


----------



## stavros (May 8, 2020)

killer b said:


> Francis Ford Coppola's _The Conversation_ is on Iplayer atm, which I have on very good authority is sensational, and will be watching in the next few days



I watched this today. Very good. How on earth did Coppola managed to make this and Godfather II in the same year?


----------



## wayward bob (May 9, 2020)

i watched it last night and thought it was _dreadful_  genuine i want my 100 minutes back stuff 


stavros said:


> How on earth did Coppola managed to make this and Godfather II in the same year?


presumably he kept all the actors in a cage and swapped them in/out as required...


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2020)

stavros said:


> I watched this today. Very good. How on earth did Coppola managed to make this and Godfather II in the same year?


Conversation was shot in '73 and FFC had a couple of months off before starting on G2.  I say 'off' although he was undoubtedly working on edits etc, tho most of that work had been passed to Walter Murch.


----------



## red & green (May 12, 2020)

little_legs said:


> I've now watched it twice and I couldn't concentrate on work today because I kept thinking and recalling things from my own adolescence. I found myself staring at spreadsheets in some kind of stupor remembering things the characters said, cried and laughed about. I am going to buy the book.
> 
> Both lead actors are freakin' amazing.




I watched this yesterday. I used to play on the beach in it. It’s really wonderful as Is the book . still thinking about it today. parts of it had me in tears which is very rare for me.


----------



## little_legs (May 12, 2020)

red & green said:


> I watched this yesterday. I used to play on the beach in it. It’s really wonderful as Is the book . still thinking about it today. parts of it had me in tears which is very rare for me.


I've read the book now too, it's so much better than the TV adaptation, which by itself is also very good.

I've also now read her Even if you beat me essay in the Dublin Review and Colour and Light in the New Yorker, and I've decided that I love her.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 12, 2020)

oryx said:


> Anyone else been watching _Normal People? _
> 
> It's excellent - well-cast and sensitively directed. I haven't read the book, although my sister put me off it by claiming it was really boring and a lot of the reviews have said the TV version is better than the book!



I've not watched it (I'll confess, I've seen, err, bits  posted to certain other forums I subscribe to), though I knew I was gonna enjoy the outrage. Cue Daily Mail etc, "Porn at the BBC," "On *MY* licence fee!," *"IT'S A WILLY!!!!!*." Might give it a watch through, as presumably 23 million can't be wrong.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 13, 2020)

kittyP said:


> In My Skin, tragic drama about a Welsh teenager dealing with very dysfunctional parents (and friends) whilst trying to navigate her school life,
> I found it surprisingly beautiful as well as depressing.


I binge watched this and loved it! Actually came on to this thread to recommend it. It’s just excellent. Bleak in parts, but uplifting. And fun.


----------



## kittyP (May 13, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Taboo is back on.
> Dark and mysterious. Tom Hardy giving it maximum Tom Hardy and then some.
> "I have a use for you..."
> 
> Superb.


A new series?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 13, 2020)

kittyP said:


> A new series?


No - same one - but it's worth watching again.


----------



## Mattym (May 14, 2020)

I'm really enjoying 'State of Happiness'. 
BBC Four - State of Happiness


----------



## Orang Utan (May 14, 2020)

This is great, Under The Skin's Jonathan Glazer directing a very short film - disturbing and eery. Fantastic soundtrack by Mica Levi.








						BBC Two - The Fall
					

A mob's punishment of a lone man proves cruel and unusual in this nightmarish short film.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## rubbershoes (May 21, 2020)

Don't bother with Imperium.  Harry Potter as an FBI agent infiltrating white supremacists.  

I lasted 15 minutes


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2020)

big love to Tony Slattery (and his partner) for doing this:








						BBC Two - Horizon, 2020, What's the Matter with Tony Slattery?
					

Comedian Tony Slattery turns to psychiatry for some answers to his psychological problems.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



😢


----------



## Bond (May 22, 2020)

Anything with either David Attenborough or Louise Theroux I can rewatch (especially the former).
Fleabag
Noughts and Crosses

I plan to watch Normal People but intend on reading the original novel first after my cousin suggested it to me a while back.


----------



## girasol (May 22, 2020)

I thought Dave was surprisingly good. I started watching at random and liked all the characters, the plot, even the rapping. Never heard of Lil Dicky before, but apparently he's a real artist. It's funny but also the characters feel "real".









						Lil Dicky Has a Small Penis. So He Made a TV Show About It.
					

Can a dick joke be profound? Rapper Lil Dicky’s new comedy aims to pivot from its phallus-heavy gimmick to really say something—often, ahem, rising to the occasion.



					www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## ginger_syn (May 23, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> big love to Tony Slattery (and his partner) for doing this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a heartbreaking and beautiful also a difficult watch.


----------



## stavros (May 25, 2020)

I'm not sure if it was mentioned when televised in January, so I will recommend this two part documentary on the Peoples Temple and the Jonestown Massacre.


----------



## stavros (Jun 1, 2020)

They've currently got Election on there, a very good black comedy from 1999, with Matthew Broderick and Reese Witherspoon. I'd not seen it in twenty years, and I'm pleased to say it's as good as I remember.


----------



## stavros (Jun 2, 2020)

Channel 4 seem to by having a shopping spree at the moment. Having got the whole of Seinfeld up there, they've just put up the whole of Buffy.


----------



## belboid (Jun 2, 2020)

stavros said:


> They've currently got Election on there, a very good black comedy from 1999, with Matthew Broderick and Reese Witherspoon. I'd not seen it in twenty years, and I'm pleased to say it's as good as I remember.


I’d forgotten nearly all of the subplot behind it.  And didn’t Reece W look young?!   Still very enjoyable.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 2, 2020)

This is great.









						BBC One - Our Lives, Series 4, Soul Boy
					

A teenager in care finds a home on Nottingham’s Northern Soul scene.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## agricola (Jun 2, 2020)

"a house through time" - each series gets better and better; currently in Bristol


----------



## ash (Jun 2, 2020)

Second that - a lovely half hour, heart warming and inspiring.  It also showed how it’s absolute luck for people in care what type of key worker they get- this one was a diamond.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 2, 2020)

Part 2 said:


> This is great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched that, it's really great, recommended it to a few people.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 3, 2020)

ash said:


> Second that - a lovely half hour, heart warming and inspiring.  It also showed how it’s absolute luck for people in care what type of key worker they get- this one was a diamond.



Yea definitely the relationship with the worker that stood out for me. I rememeber the days of taking kids to the pub in my work with care leavers and the meeting where we were told to stop it. The program brought back memories of The Punk Syndrome which I'd recommend if you've not seen it.


----------



## moody (Jun 3, 2020)

Anyone else watching A House Through Time on the beeb? David Olusoga does a great job of trawling through historical documents to bring to life the history of an 18th century house in Bristol. This particular property has a connection to piracy, slavery and an abandoned child left on the doorstep.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 4, 2020)

Blair Witch Project

it's aged obviously but still ground breaking, you don't have to like the leads. I remember being in the cinema with everyone freaked.

So many films have ripped it.


----------



## stavros (Jun 4, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Blair Witch Project
> 
> it's aged obviously but still ground breaking, you don't have to like the leads. I remember being in the cinema with everyone freaked.
> 
> So many films have ripped it.



I haven't seen that since it came out, so I'll be glad to revisit it.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 5, 2020)

Beast CH4

Brilliant film


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 5, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Beast CH4
> 
> Brilliant film



That is a brilliant film yes. I love her. Jessie Buckley.


----------



## Bond (Jun 5, 2020)

Man Like Mobeen was a lot better than expected.  Being of British Pakistani origin myself I felt it was going to be something for cheap laughs such as Citizen Khan (which is OTT caricatures). Surprised me how it actually highlighted issues not only humourously, but with bit of grittiness of growing up in certain urban environments. Only just started season 1


----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2020)

Bond said:


> Man Like Mobeen was a lot better than expected.  Being of British Pakistani origin myself I felt it was going to be something for cheap laughs such as Citizen Khan (which is OTT caricatures). Surprised me how it actually highlighted issues not only humourously, but with bit of grittiness of growing up in certain urban environments. Only just started season 1



I thought all three series were excellent, and I have virtually no links to the communities depicted. There may be some cultural jokes shoved in there which passed me by, but nonetheless.


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 6, 2020)

I've almost run out of things to watch on I-player now. It's like they have run out of things to put on there. I like the Ranganation show. Ive been mostly watching stuff on the wales channel and the art channel on there.. I do miss flicking around the telly from home. A lot of streams of UK TV seem to be down at the moment. Do any ex pats have a go to web site for streams?


----------



## Chz (Jun 7, 2020)

> I like the Ranganation show.


Quite possibly the only show that actually got _better _under lockdown conditions. They should stick with that format.


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2020)

Chz said:


> Quite possibly the only show that actually got _better _under lockdown conditions. They should stick with that format.



That and Question Time.


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 7, 2020)

Chz said:


> Quite possibly the only show that actually got _better _under lockdown conditions. They should stick with that format.


What night does it air in UK? Its brilliant


----------



## Kasper Jonran (Jun 7, 2020)

stavros said:


> That and Question Time.


I cant watch question time with that antiques woman. What happened to the old grumpy guy?


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2020)

Kasper Jonran said:


> What night does it air in UK? Its brilliant



Sunday. It's on in about 45 minutes on Beeb 2.


----------



## stavros (Jun 7, 2020)

Kasper Jonran said:


> I cant watch question time with that antiques woman. What happened to the old grumpy guy?



Dimbles? He retired, aged about 96, in late 2018.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 7, 2020)

The Commune, Danish film about, well, a commune. I really really enjoyed it.


----------



## girasol (Jun 8, 2020)

Started watching "I may destroy you". No strong opinions either way yet, but it's "a fearless, frank and provocative new drama about sexual consent and modern relationships. " written by and also starring the charismatic Michaela Coel. 

I do like glow up (make up artist competition show).


----------



## oryx (Jun 8, 2020)

Anyone else see _Sitting In Limbo_ tonight? It's the dramatised story of Anthony Bryan who arrived here from Jamaica in 1965 and fell foul of the hostile environment when he tried to apply for a passport to travel to see his mother. 

Powerful and shocking even with what we know about the Windrush scandal. Highly recommended. 



Spoiler



He was told to report to the Home Office twice a week, was incarcerated in a detention centre twice and narrowly escaped being deported. As well as having the paternity of his kids questioned, being asked if he was _sure _when he said he'd never been in trouble with the police, etc. etc.



While knowing we don't consume TV now as people did in the 60s and 80s, I would really like to see this drama, shown on primetime BBC1, have the same effect as _Cathy Come Home_ and _Boys From The Blackstuff_.








						Sitting in Limbo
					

A shocking drama inspired by the Windrush scandal




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## 8115 (Jun 8, 2020)

oryx said:


> Anyone else see _Sitting In Limbo_ tonight? It's the dramatised story of Anthony Bryan who arrived here from Jamaica in 1965 and fell foul of the hostile environment when he tried to apply for a passport to travel to see his mother.
> 
> Powerful and shocking even with what we know about the Windrush scandal. Highly recommended.
> 
> ...


Just watching this now, it's a tough watch. It was so against natural justice, so terrible.

ETA probably is because it's all still going on now.


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2020)

Just watched _A House Through Time_'s third episode (covering three families who lived in a house in Bristol from about 1880 to 1920). Hopefully it will be on the iplayer soon.

The first two were brilliant, but the third is the best hour of TV I've seen this year.  The sort of history programme that people need to watch, especially now.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 9, 2020)

agricola said:


> Just watched _A House Through Time_'s third episode (covering three families who lived in a house in Bristol from about 1880 to 1920). Hopefully it will be on the iplayer soon.
> 
> The first two were brilliant, but the third is the best hour of TV I've seen this year.  The sort of history programme that people need to watch, especially now.


Yeah I'm really enjoying this.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 9, 2020)

Election is on iPlayer at the moment, if anyone's looking for a bit of light relief. Film starting Reese Witherspoon, it's quite funny.


----------



## oryx (Jun 9, 2020)

agricola said:


> Just watched _A House Through Time_'s third episode (covering three families who lived in a house in Bristol from about 1880 to 1920). Hopefully it will be on the iplayer soon.
> 
> The first two were brilliant, but the third is the best hour of TV I've seen this year.  The sort of history programme that people need to watch, especially now.


It's a great programme. I thought this last episode was the best of all of them including the Liverpool and Newcastle ones.

Olusoga really makes history come to life via meticulous research and contextualisation.


----------



## agricola (Jun 9, 2020)

oryx said:


> It's a great programme. I thought this last episode was the best of all of them including the Liverpool and Newcastle ones.
> 
> Olusoga really makes history come to life via meticulous research and contextualisation.



Indeed



Spoiler



The bit where he showed the old lady the picture of her family (the one where they were all in the huge car) especially.  Her reaction to seeing it (it looked like she'd never seen it before) almost had me in bits.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 9, 2020)

Spoiler: A House through Time



The contraception is giving me the Herbie newbies though.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 10, 2020)

Just started watching I May Destroy You. It's great so far.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 10, 2020)

The RadioTimes are running a campaign to have the Sarah Jane Adventures added to iPlayer - all of modern Who and Torchwood are currently on there, but SJA isn't available for streaming anywhere (I'm guessing K9 rights issues). I coincidentally started a rewatch a couple of days ago (DVD) and it's as great as I remember it. If you like Dr Who when it's not the Doctor taking on the entire universe, it's well worth watching


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 10, 2020)

Another vote for Ranganation. It's great and seems to get crazier as the lockdown has gone on. You can really see it watching them back to back. Love it!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 10, 2020)

Trousers or no trousers is killing me


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 12, 2020)

8115 said:


> Just started watching I May Destroy You. It's great so far.


I just saw a pic/caption for that when I went on iPlayer to watch Sewing Bee the other night. 

It's gone on my watchlist because Michaela Coel is brilliant.

For anyone wondering what it's about, it's a sexual consent drama that's got rave reviews, some snippets of which are in here (don't worry, no spoilers).  Michaela Coel consent drama gets rave reviews


----------



## belboid (Jun 12, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I just saw a pic/caption for that when I went on iPlayer to watch Sewing Bee the other night.
> 
> It's gone on my watchlist because Michaela Coel is brilliant.
> 
> For anyone wondering what it's about, it's a sexual consent drama that's got rave reviews, some snippets of which are in here (don't worry, no spoilers).  Michaela Coel consent drama gets rave reviews


mrsb wanted to watch this the other night.  I hadn’t heard of it and new nothing about it other than a brief line ‘arabella comes back from abroad unable to get to grips with the deadline for her second novel’ (or something like that).  It filled me with dread, but I relented once I remembered who Michaela Coel actually was.  Didn’t think it was anything special until close to the end of the first one, when there was a ‘hang on, what just happened?’ moment.  And got hooked.  Watched part 2 straight after and rewatched 1 to double and triple check just what happened in that club scene.  

Excellent stuff.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2020)

Watched the first two episodes of _I May Destroy You_ tonight - really good isn't it? The interview scene towards the end of the second episode was just incredible - so well written.


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 14, 2020)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Election is on iPlayer at the moment, if anyone's looking for a bit of light relief. Film starting Reese Witherspoon, it's quite funny.



Thanks for heads-up , just watched it & perfect for my gin-head!


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 14, 2020)

We watched all *24 episodes of Cardinal *over the last week or so - quite enjoyed it - Crime Drama - Canadian - 45min episodes - quite violent in places


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 15, 2020)

The third series of This Country has been on for a while but I've only just got round to it.

I found the first two episodes slightly lacking but after that it was as brilliant as the other two series. The wake at the pub was particularly good. 

I'm guessing this will be the last series.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 16, 2020)

killer b said:


> Watched the first two episodes of _I May Destroy You_ tonight - really good isn't it? The interview scene towards the end of the second episode was just incredible - so well written.


I watched the first four of this yesterday and can't wait for the rest.  Really challenging content though.  I've been thinking about all of it a lot.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 16, 2020)

killer b said:


> Watched the first two episodes of _I May Destroy You_ tonight - really good isn't it? The interview scene towards the end of the second episode was just incredible - so well written.


We watched the first two the other night. Girding myself for the next two.


----------



## marshall (Jun 18, 2020)

JuanTwoThree said:


> Mayans MC is excellent.



Just finished season 2, love it.


----------



## girasol (Jun 18, 2020)

8115 said:


> Just started watching I May Destroy You. It's great so far.



I got to episode 4, a good look - graphic at times - at sexual consent.  Looking forward to more episodes.

Re watched the end episode 1 last night as my husband started watching it.  Still confusing and disorienting, as it should be.


----------



## stavros (Jun 18, 2020)

Return to Turin, where Gary Lineker, Paul Parker and Terry Butcher retrace England's 1990 World Cup. I think it was shown two years ago, but I don't remember watching it then. Along with Mark Wright and Des Walker, Parker is the member of that team who you never hear anything of these days.

Be warned, it repeats the anecdote about Lineker's "dicky tummy" against Ireland.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 21, 2020)

chilango said:


> Twin.
> 
> Nordic noir with surfing



Enjoyed this. But not enough surfing.


----------



## oryx (Jun 21, 2020)

Anyone else watch The Salisbury Poisonings? A drama about... well, you know the story.

It's definitely worth a watch. The perspective is from a public health point of view rather than an international spy drama.

Which makes it sound dull, but it's far from that. Anne-Marie Duff is excellent as the executive tasked with leading the response (safety, contamination, tracing etc.).

Recommended.


----------



## stavros (Jun 21, 2020)

Staged, where Michael Sheen and David Tennant rehearse a new play via Skype/Zoom/Teams, whilst being grumpy arseholes. Very funny.


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2020)

The James Baldwin doc I Am Not Your Negro is on iplayer atm. Just sticking it on now.


----------



## killer b (Jun 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> The James Baldwin doc I Am Not Your Negro is on iplayer atm. Just sticking it on now.


fucking hell you should all watch this.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 22, 2020)

Leviathan

Great film. There was an immediate appeal when it was released because it was banned in Russia.  Also it out does Withnail & I in the drinking stakes by a few bottles of vodka.

Warning don't attempt a drinking game with this film!


----------



## Chz (Jun 23, 2020)

Oh, I might watch that again if it's on the Beeb. I really quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 23, 2020)

Series 2 of Glow Up , it's the Bake Off/Sewing Bee formula but with make-up artists. For some reason got quite addicted to watching the first series despite having no interest in make-up.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 24, 2020)

killer b said:


> fucking hell you should all watch this.


Watched it last night. Fucking brilliant.


----------



## belboid (Jun 24, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Watched it last night. Fucking brilliant.


The Storyville on the Black Panthers is also up and an incredible watch.









						BBC Four - Storyville, The Black Panthers
					

Film about the Black Panther party, its culture and political awakening for black people.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jun 24, 2020)

The Capture
					

An ambitious young DCI enters the terrifying world of deepfake technology.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




6 part drama set in London with Black-Mirrorish angle. Unchallenging but watchable. Slightly ridiculous in places.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 24, 2020)

oryx said:


> Anyone else watch The Salisbury Poisonings? A drama about... well, you know the story.
> 
> It's definitely worth a watch. The perspective is from a public health point of view rather than an international spy drama.
> 
> ...



Yeah I thought it was really good. 
Anne~Marie Duff  ❤


----------



## Little Piranha (Jun 26, 2020)

The Joy of Painting is great slow tv, especially if you're stoned...


----------



## Me76 (Jun 27, 2020)

Indeliblelink said:


> Series 2 of Glow Up , it's the Bake Off/Sewing Bee formula but with make-up artists. For some reason got quite addicted to watching the first series despite having no interest in make-up.


Thanks for flagging that.  I really enjoyed series 1 too.  Sunday's TV sorted.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 27, 2020)

belboid said:


> The Storyville on the Black Panthers is also up and an incredible watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh watched that ages ago. Quality.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 29, 2020)

Why am I watching a 3 part version of A Christmas Carol in June? Because it's got Guy Pearce in it and time currently has no meaning. That's why.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 29, 2020)

oryx said:


> Anyone else watch The Salisbury Poisonings? A drama about... well, you know the story.
> 
> It's definitely worth a watch. The perspective is from a public health point of view rather than an international spy drama.
> 
> ...


I thought that was excellent too. It made me really think about how terrifying the whole business actually was.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jul 2, 2020)

Me76 said:


> I watched the first four of this yesterday and can't wait for the rest.  Really challenging content though.  I've been thinking about all of it a lot.



Yes, I've just finished episode 4. Genuinely gut-wrenching to watch, but really excellent. I'm liking these BBC co-productions with with Hulu (Normal People) and HBO (I May Destroy You). Much higher quality than usual BBC fare.


----------



## Dead Cat Bounce (Jul 3, 2020)

Two thirds of the way through 'The Hidden Wilds of the Motorway'

It shows how nature can thrive despite being meters away from one of the UK's most hated motorways.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 3, 2020)

V.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 3, 2020)

Gun number 6 . Years ago I used to work with members of Daryll;s gang. He turned himself around many years later


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 3, 2020)

moody said:


> Anyone else watching A House Through Time on the beeb? David Olusoga does a great job of trawling through historical documents to bring to life the history of an 18th century house in Bristol. This particular property has a connection to piracy, slavery and an abandoned child left on the doorstep.


I’ve followed all of these. I’m a sucker for social history.  But I wanted to plug his “Black and British” 3-parter. It’s worth your time. You need to look past the staged format of the plaques. The history doesn’t need that gimmick, and his presentation style could have carried the programmes without it. But he wasn’t the director, so we can let him off.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 3, 2020)

The first ep of Huey Morgan's Latin Music Adventures (just been on BBC4) is good.


----------



## oryx (Jul 3, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The first ep of Huey Morgan's Latin Music Adventures (just been on BBC4) is good.


Really want to see that!

And the David Olusoga programme.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 4, 2020)

Bored today so we rewatched Vienna Blood. Really holds up.


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 4, 2020)

oryx said:


> Anyone else watch The Salisbury Poisonings? A drama about... well, you know the story.
> 
> It's definitely worth a watch. The perspective is from a public health point of view rather than an international spy drama.
> 
> ...



This was very good, it really brought to life the psychological impact of the incident that hadn't occurred to me to imagine as it was very much spy drama in the media.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 7, 2020)

Keith Haring: Street Art Boy

Absolutely brilliant


----------



## ska invita (Jul 9, 2020)

good fun bbc history, following Robert the Bruce up to the Battle of Bannockburn








						BBC Scotland - Rise of the Clans, Series 1, The Bruce Supremacy
					

Neil Oliver reveals how Robert Bruce used clan power to win Scotland's independence.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 9, 2020)

Not sure I'd 100% recommend it but there's an Aussie series called The Secrets She Keeps that is a decent enough distraction.

Lady Edith Crawley is really rather good in it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 9, 2020)

oryx said:


> This is really good - a well-made and suspenseful drama about a surrogacy.


Regarding The Nest...I thought it was good...and then less good from about 3/4 of the way in. It was an interesting drama though that I think explored some of the issues well.

And it had the marvellous, marvellous Shirley Henderson who is always riveting to watch. I absolutely adore her.


----------



## danski (Jul 9, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Why am I watching a 3 part version of A Christmas Carol in June? Because it's got Guy Pearce in it and time currently has no meaning. That's why.


Shit, that was awesome. I wasn't really that fussed when it came on but glad I did.


----------



## stavros (Jul 9, 2020)

Alex Brooker: Disability and Me, where he explores his and others' relationships with being disabled.


----------



## oryx (Jul 12, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The first ep of Huey Morgan's Latin Music Adventures (just been on BBC4) is good.


This is fantastic and comes highly recommended.

It's covered Brazil and Cuba so far, so tropicalia, bossa nova, rumba, son, reggaeton etc.

Huey Morgan is a likeable and knowledgeable host, speaking to musicians in depth and linking music in with social history.

As well as the music, the colours in this programme are amazing.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 13, 2020)

Watched episode 6 of I may destroy you last night  Wasn't expecting that! They really captured teenage life of the early 2000s (I was just about a teenager then). Glad I stuck with this programme, although it isn't an easy watch.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 13, 2020)

I've just started the Mrs America series after hearing something about it on the radio the other day. 









						Mrs America review – Cate Blanchett fights off feminism
					

This clever drama sees the actor portray Phyllis Schlafly – who led a 70s campaign against equal rights in the US – without turning her into a simple villain




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## wiskey (Jul 13, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Not sure I'd 100% recommend it but there's an Aussie series called The Secrets She Keeps that is a decent enough distraction.


That reminds me I got to E3 of something Australian called Mystery Road that was watchable enough.


----------



## girasol (Jul 14, 2020)

Binge watched the shit out of Mrs America this weekend. Loved it! Felt angry too, as one should.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 14, 2020)

girasol said:


> Binge watched the shit out of Mrs America this weekend. Loved it! Felt angry too, as one should.


Have got to the end of E8 ... Really ought to go to bed but I need to watch E9.

Have to say it lost me a bit along the way (E5) but the Houston episode is excellent.

ETA: I'm going to regret staying up so late tomorrow but I had to finish it, then I had to do a lot of googling. 

I'd like to see the film The Gloria's next.


----------



## girasol (Jul 15, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Have got to the end of E8 ... Really ought to go to bed but I need to watch E9.
> 
> Have to say it lost me a bit along the way (E5) but the Houston episode is excellent.
> 
> ...



Penultimate episode (Houston) is sooooo good, isn't it?  Alice is not a real person though, but a composite of the women who worked with Schlafly (I kinda like saying her surname).


----------



## wiskey (Jul 15, 2020)

girasol said:


> Penultimate episode (Houston) is sooooo good, isn't it?  Alice is not a real person though, but a composite of the women who worked with Schlafly (I kinda like saying her surname).


Yes in my post-binge googling I discovered she and Pamela were a collection of people. Doesn't detract from how brilliant 'Houston' is or how well the subtleties of the Pamela storyline are dealt with.

Tbh I'm half tempted to watch it all again now I've more of an idea what's being explored.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 15, 2020)

My guilty pleasure - Ambulance  

This one's set in Liverpool.


----------



## girasol (Jul 15, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Yes in my post-binge googling I discovered she and Pamela were a collection of people. Doesn't detract from how brilliant 'Houston' is or how well the subtleties of the Pamela storyline are dealt with.
> 
> Tbh I'm half tempted to watch it all again now I've more of an idea what's being explored.



Just can't help feeling people were a lot more active, less distracted than we are now.  Everyone seemed more intelligent too.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 15, 2020)

BBC Four - Storyville, United Skates
					

A community of thousands battles to save America's last roller rinks.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Jul 16, 2020)

Trump in Tweets, looking at the cunt in chief's relationship with his medium of choice. As someone who's never used Twitter, I found it reasonably interesting.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 17, 2020)

stavros said:


> Not the iplayer, but Channel 4 seem to have bought up the UK licence for Seinfeld, and have put the first five series up.


i might be wrong, but i think Larry David left at season six, maybe
also found this on youtube - the Curb pilot/HBO special


----------



## CNT36 (Jul 18, 2020)

ska invita said:


> i might be wrong, but i think Larry David left at season six, maybe
> also found this on youtube - the Curb pilot/HBO special



It's on Now tv at the moment aswell. Season 10 of Curb is also on Youtube at the moment. Broken into clips of a few minutes with a bit of shite you can skip at the end of each clip. Helped to pass the time at work.


----------



## D'wards (Jul 18, 2020)

Essential viewing 

Once Upon a Time in Iraq, Series 1: 1. War: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m000kxwq via @bbciplayer


----------



## stavros (Jul 18, 2020)

ska invita said:


> i might be wrong, but i think Larry David left at season six, maybe



Wikipedia says he went at the end of the seventh series. You can often tell without looking which episodes he wrote: The Note, The Bubble Boy, The Contest, etc.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2020)

REALLY enjoyed this. Some great performances.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 20, 2020)

Really enjoyed this:









						BBC Two - Rockfield: The Studio on the Farm
					

The unlikely tale of the Welsh farm that became a legendary recording studio.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## porp (Jul 21, 2020)

No love on here  for There She Goes? Only ever noticed it on iPlayer and I loved watching it








						BBC Two - There She Goes
					

Comedy drama about the daily life of a severely learning disabled girl and her family.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## nagapie (Jul 21, 2020)

porp said:


> No love on here  for There She Goes? Only ever noticed it on iPlayer and I loved watching it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent show.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2020)

BoxRoom said:


> Really enjoyed this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was excellent!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2020)

wiskey said:


> I've just started the Mrs America series after hearing something about it on the radio the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just finished this , loved it , mrs21 loved it too, Blanchett is excellent (and scary !) And all the other main actors excellent as well


----------



## stavros (Jul 22, 2020)

The third series of The Young Offenders starts on telly on Friday, with all three series available on the iplayer. I've watched Friday's one already, and it's excellent, as expected.


----------



## planetgeli (Jul 23, 2020)

BoxRoom said:


> Really enjoyed this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just watched. Very enjoyable.

Stone Roses are twats for not taking part.


----------



## belboid (Jul 24, 2020)

My tv records episodes of Imagine semi-randomly.  Usually they are deleted immediately, but last night it started up and it turned out to be Why Lemn Sissay?  And it is marvellous.  In parts infuriating, sad, glorious and wonderful.  He is such a brilliant communicator and so positive. How he ever appeared on Grumpy Old Men is a mystery. 









						BBC One - imagine..., 2020, Lemn Sissay: The Memory of Me
					

Writer Lemn Sissay recalls being the only black child in a northern town in the 1970s.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## purves grundy (Jul 25, 2020)

The Shining was on tonight. On iPlayer now. Fucking love that film, sinister, and what a nutter. I always think about him and his dead eyes behind the typewriter when they’re zoom in on Nicholson at Wimbledon.


----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2020)

purves grundy said:


> The Shining was on tonight. On iPlayer now. Fucking love that film, sinister, and what a nutter. I always think about him and his dead eyes behind the typewriter when they’re zoom in on Nicholson at Wimbledon.



Cheers for the heads-up. I've never seen it, so I'll give a view at some point.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 29, 2020)

oryx said:


> This is fantastic and comes highly recommended.
> 
> It's covered Brazil and Cuba so far, so tropicalia, bossa nova, rumba, son, reggaeton etc.
> 
> ...


On that note there's a brit jazz funk one that I only caught last two minutes of that looked brilliant... The missing overlooked link in UK dance club culture. Bbc4 fare


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 29, 2020)

BBC Four - The Last Wave
					

French supernatural drama. Ten participants in a surfing competition disappear.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




i have already been sucked into the riptide of this french series....


----------



## sojourner (Jul 29, 2020)

BoxRoom said:


> Really enjoyed this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My fella wants to watch that, cos he recorded there with his old band


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 29, 2020)

sojourner said:


> My fella wants to watch that, cos he recorded there with his old band


That's really cool!


----------



## T & P (Jul 29, 2020)

(tl;dr synopsis at bottom)

We’ve started *Fort Salem.* Alternative reality fantasy drama whereby witches hace long been accepted by god-fearing Americans and now constitute an integral part of the US Army special forces. Yes, I know 

It’s actually good escapism but it really is teenage-fodder (which I don’t mind- I enjoy plenty of children’s and teen programming) but by showing a degree of violence and sex themes they have made the show inaccessible to their natural core audience, so it’ll be interesting to see how widespread the series becomes.

I n a nutshell, if you liked the Sabrina reboot you’re likely to like this.



			fort salem - Google Search


----------



## FiFi (Jul 29, 2020)

T & P said:


> (tl;dr synopsis at bottom)
> 
> We’ve started *Fort Salem.* Alternative reality fantasy drama whereby witches hace long been accepted by god-fearing Americans and now constitute an integral part of the US Army special forces. Yes, I know
> 
> ...


Now this sounds like my cup of tea! I'm off to find this right now.


----------



## T & P (Jul 29, 2020)

FiFi said:


> Now this sounds like my cup of tea! I'm off to find this right now.


It’s actually alright, on ep. 6 already. Certainly better than Warrior Nun on Netflix.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 2, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> BBC Four - The Last Wave
> 
> 
> French supernatural drama. Ten participants in a surfing competition disappear.
> ...




this is good. very john wyndham IYKWIM


----------



## oryx (Aug 2, 2020)

A couple of documentary series that come highly recommended, but with the proviso that they are anger-inducing and, in the case of the Iraq one, upsetting.









						Once Upon a Time in Iraq
					

A closer look at the realities of war and life under Isis.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				












						The Rise of the Murdoch Dynasty
					

The incredible story of Rupert Murdoch’s influence on world events.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Flavour (Aug 3, 2020)

yeah the iraq one is quite incredible. and yes, extremely upsetting.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm working through them both at the moment. Maybe that explains the shitty mood I've been in today.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 6, 2020)

Loving Harlots! Excellent cast and execution.


----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 6, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> BBC Four - The Last Wave
> 
> 
> French supernatural drama. Ten participants in a surfing competition disappear.
> ...


I have been watching this and enjoying it.....but thought episode 4 was not so good and started picking holes in it. But then I quite enjoy doing that too!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 6, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Loving Harlots! Excellent cast and execution.


Yeah Harlots is great  

I watched it when I was in New Zealand.  There's a second series which I hope makes it to the BBC soon.

I'm watching again and loving it all over again.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 8, 2020)

What We Did on our Holidays

It's a bit cutesy but the kids are excellent and what they do is quite unexpected.

A bit of nice untaxing viewing.


----------



## stavros (Aug 16, 2020)

Inside the Bruderhof, looking at a fairly insular Christian minimalist community in Sussex.


----------



## stavros (Aug 24, 2020)

Whilst it's got its own thread, I see no harm in promoting the new series of Mortimer & Whitehouse: Gone Fishing here.


----------



## sojourner (Aug 26, 2020)

oryx said:


> A couple of documentary series that come highly recommended, but with the proviso that they are anger-inducing and, in the case of the Iraq one, upsetting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watched 2 of these last night, after recently finishing Succession on Nowtv. Really interesting, cheers oryx


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 28, 2020)

All of BattleStar Galactica will be on there from the 5th, well worth the time.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 28, 2020)

Love, Guaranteed and The Peanut Butter Falcon both look ok.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 28, 2020)

The above are on Netflix, so please note I'm just stupid.

Have I recommended Ladybird? Cannot recommend enough. "You know with your work ethic you should just go to City College". It is such a kind film.


----------



## Epona (Aug 30, 2020)

I just got a Smart TV (late anniversary/early Xmas joint prezzie from my parents as our old and NOT Smart telly had a cracked screen for ages and it was spreading) so am rejoicing in having a TV connected to our network and watching on demand services and streaming directly to it over the wifi - very cool and exciting tbh.

It arrived Thursday and I've been watching Killing Eve - thoroughly enjoying it!


----------



## Chz (Sep 1, 2020)

All 4, rather than the iPlayer. 
I've noticed that they've swapped around some of their Adult Swim content and have _Kill La Kill _now. It's great in the sense that it knows it's ludicrous and embraces this whole-heartedly, using every anime trope in the universe along the way.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 1, 2020)

I watched ‘Good Trouble’ which is a young adult type drama. Found it so-so, easy to watch which is what I wanted. Then watched ‘A Suitable Boy’ which was fab as my partner & I enjoy listening to Indian Classical music.


----------



## oryx (Sep 2, 2020)

moonsi til said:


> Then watched ‘A Suitable Boy’ which was fab as my partner & I enjoy listening to Indian Classical music.


I wasn't expecting to like A Suitable Boy as some of the reviews were less than enthusiastic, but found it excellent.


----------



## stavros (Sep 4, 2020)

Frankie Boyle was back last night, and I think captured the mood nicely.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2020)

stavros said:


> Frankie Boyle was back last night, and I think captured the mood nicely.


----------



## Chz (Sep 5, 2020)

I thought it was actually _less_ nihilistic than usual. He's toned it down for the pandemic.


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2020)

Chz said:


> I thought it was actually _less_ nihilistic than usual. He's toned it down for the pandemic.



I'm sure there's plenty left in the tank, and more inspiration for material will emerge. For once the government helping out the BBC.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 7, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Loving Harlots! Excellent cast and execution.



Agreed , watching now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 7, 2020)

Watched this a few days ago and it's brilliant









						BBC Four - Everything - The Real Thing Story
					

The story of four Liverpool boys who became Britain's most enduring soul and funk act.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2020)

It might be filler whilst they struggle to make proper programmes, but Louis Theroux's trip through the archives last night was quite good.


----------



## Boudicca (Sep 10, 2020)

Another vote for Harlots, splendid period romp, best thing on TV at the moment.


----------



## Chz (Sep 10, 2020)

I really couldn't get into it, and I normally like things that are quite silly. It does look like they had fun making it, at least.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 11, 2020)

Boudicca said:


> Another vote for Harlots, splendid period romp, best thing on TV at the moment.



There's a car round here with the reg HARIOT. Probably meant to be Harriet but that's not how it looks to me


----------



## marty21 (Sep 12, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> BBC Four - The Last Wave
> 
> 
> French supernatural drama. Ten participants in a surfing competition disappear.
> ...


I loved this , lots of sexy French women/men action


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2020)

Film of Jane Eyre. Took me til this year to finally read the book and was knocked out by it. The film is pretty faithful to the book and we really enjoyed it.


----------



## oryx (Sep 18, 2020)

Soul America - Series 1: 1. Amazing Grace
					

How Motown Records showed the world a successful, sophisticated image of black people.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Soul America has been really good so far.


----------



## killer b (Sep 19, 2020)

We just watched After The Storm - definitely recommended. A slow Japanese meditation on family and death and suchlike. Stars Hiroshi Abe as a failed novelist turned dissolute gumshoe who finds himself trapped overnight by a typhoon with his ex-wife and son at his recently widowed mother's flat. Standout performance from Kirin Kiki as the recently widowed mother, but tbh it's all good.


----------



## Chz (Sep 20, 2020)

killer b said:


> We just watched After The Storm - definitely recommended. A slow Japanese meditation on family and death and suchlike. Stars Hiroshi Abe as a failed novelist turned dissolute gumshoe who finds himself trapped overnight by a typhoon with his ex-wife and son at his recently widowed mother's flat. Standout performance from Kirin Kiki as the recently widowed mother, but tbh it's all good.


Oh yes, I saw that a couple months back. Two thumbs up from me, as well. Watched _Shoplifters_ on the strength of it, which is also a fine film.


----------



## killer b (Sep 20, 2020)

Chz said:


> Oh yes, I saw that a couple months back. Two thumbs up from me, as well. Watched _Shoplifters_ on the strength of it, which is also a fine film.


Mrs B is a big fan of Shoplifters, I plan to watch it soon.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 21, 2020)

Ghosts is back for series 2.

I love that show and everyone in it


----------



## sojourner (Sep 22, 2020)

Staged. We were pissing ourselves laughing,  absolutely nailed what it's like. Summary here Staged


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2020)

I really, really liked this. Way more than I expected and I wish it had kept going as I thought the characters were really strong and interesting. 



You may not think an adaptation of the 2014 David Nicholls novel about a fading marriage would offer much in the way of escapism, but everything about Us (BBC One) is so Before All of This that, at times, it is hard to resist its blatant cosiness. 



Spoiler: really tiny bit of plot



In the middle of the night, Connie (Saskia Reeves) wakes up her husband, Douglas, (Tom Hollander, never more at home than when playing a man on the edge) and tells him she is thinking about leaving him. Douglas, a man who wears routine like a coat of armour, is shocked and then quietly devastated. Their mopey teenage son Albie is about to leave home. “I want … change,” Connie says, not unreasonably.



Note: there's also spoilers in these reviews:









						Us review – divorce drama offers warmth and wanderlust
					

Based on the novel by David Nicholls, this gentle series about a family embarking on one last holiday proves especially poignant with travel largely off-limits




					www.theguardian.com
				












						A funny and fraught Euro-drama from David Nicholls
					

In this new BBC adaptation of David Nicholls' Us, Tom Hollander stars as a pedantic biochemist who hopes to fix his family relationships with a trip across Europe




					www.culturewhisper.com


----------



## oryx (Sep 28, 2020)

editor said:


> I really, really liked this. Way more than I expected and I wish it had kept going as I thought the characters were really strong and interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I liked this - thought it was quite moving at times and some great scenes of Europe.


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Ghosts is back for series 2.
> 
> I love that show and everyone in it


Enjoyed the first two a lot


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2020)

belboid said:


> Enjoyed the first two a lot


Who are your favourite ghosts?

I like Robin the Caveman and the Scoutmaster. Of course the Tory mp without any trousers or pants on too.
In fact I like them all - they all have funny and distinct characters. Its so well written


----------



## Mumbles274 (Sep 28, 2020)

The Freddie Flintoff Bulimia programme was really powerful


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2020)

Mumbles274 said:


> The Freddie Flintoff Bulimia programme was really powerful


I didn't watch it cos I'm not really in the mood, but I absolutely take my trilby off to him.
When men in the public eye admit to suffering from conditions like this it does so so much to help other men in similar circumstances. 
Especially quite manly and brilliant sports men like Freddie. He may have saved lives by doing this programme


----------



## belboid (Sep 28, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Who are your favourite ghosts?
> 
> I like Robin the Caveman and the Scoutmaster. Of course the Tory mp without any trousers or pants on too.
> In fact I like them all - they all have funny and distinct characters. Its so well written


They’re all very annoying, but all become very entertaining as well.  Probably Robin and Kitty.  I do like how the headless Tudor bloke has a different actor for his head and his body.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2020)

belboid said:


> They’re all very annoying, but all become very entertaining as well.  Probably Robin and Kitty.  I do like how the headless Tudor bloke has a different actor for his head and his body.


Some fine pre-watershed fanny jokes in ep 1 too


----------



## nagapie (Sep 29, 2020)

D'wards said:


> Some fine pre-watershed fanny jokes in ep 1 too



My 10 year old has just rewatched series 1 and watched series 2. He loves it. Luckily he doesn't get the innuendo.


----------



## porp (Oct 2, 2020)

Mumbles274 said:


> The Freddie Flintoff Bulimia programme was really powerful


I thought so too. I was really surprised as I find FF public  persona pretty annoying and would normally switch off. But the whole " journey of self discovery" thing seemed genuine and authentic here. There was a really unusual scene in which Flintoff's own slightly complacent views on his excessive gym training were challenged by another bulimia sufferer he was interviewing, and that is a dynamic you don't often see on TV.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 2, 2020)

Us is one of my favourite books. I did realise that a series was made.  Set up.  

I watched the Freddie Flintoff program and found it profound and very sad.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 5, 2020)

Mandy. Written/directed by and starring Diane Morgan. We binged it in one sitting and pissed ourselves laughing.


----------



## oryx (Oct 5, 2020)

_Life_. A drama about the interconnecting lives of the people living in a house converted into four flats. Quite intense at times.









						Life - Series 1: Episode 6
					

A wedding brings the four stories together.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 10, 2020)

editor said:


> I really, really liked this. Way more than I expected and I wish it had kept going as I thought the characters were really strong and interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very surprised you liked this. I watched it but rather wish I hadn't. It's the kind of thing I particularly hate - dull drama about the dull privileged lives of people like the writers. The ending was particularly smug and insufferable.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 12, 2020)

This documentary about Teddy Pendergrass is fantastic:








						BBC Two - Teddy Pendergrass: If You Don't Know Me
					

The life, music and towering achievements of soul singer Teddy Pendergrass




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



Great if you fancy a bit of a cry


----------



## bimble (Oct 12, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> Loving Harlots! Excellent cast and execution.


It’s so good, costume drama full corsets and not even a hint of twee. I’m on episode one and already thinking I need to pace myself make it last the long winter.


----------



## passenger (Oct 13, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Very surprised you liked this. I watched it but rather wish I hadn't. It's the kind of thing I particularly hate - dull drama about the dull privileged lives of people like the writers. The ending was particularly smug and insufferable.


I was let down by this as well,  could just tell from the trailers for it, but thought give it a go, rather shit and fake very mumsy trying so hard to be cool.


----------



## Reno (Oct 14, 2020)

wrong thread, darn stickies !


----------



## two sheds (Oct 16, 2020)

Coming soon for all you Cliff Richard fans and I know you're out there  









						BBC Two - Summer Holiday
					

Don and his friends persuade their employer to lend them a bus for their summer holiday.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Me76 (Oct 17, 2020)

I discovered Motherland today.  Only series two is on there but its great. Really need to find series 1


----------



## stavros (Oct 18, 2020)

The Shining was on last night, and is available for another four weeks. I've never seen it, so will make sure to rectify that.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 18, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Mandy. Written/directed by and starring Diane Morgan. We binged it in one sitting and pissed ourselves laughing.



I thought it was brilliant! 
It seems just silly at the outset but is actually really weird, clever and boundary pushing (IMHO)
Her physicality is hilarious.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 18, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Very surprised you liked this. I watched it but rather wish I hadn't. It's the kind of thing I particularly hate - dull drama about the dull privileged lives of people like the writers. The ending was particularly smug and insufferable.



Weirdly I agree with your review but still liked it. 
I think maybe coz I really love Tom Hollander


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 19, 2020)

Documentary about Harold Shipman which includes an interview with one of his colleagues. 

When he applied for his post at the surgery, he was the outstanding candidate. Imagine what the other candidates must have felt years later when it came out. They were beaten to a job by him.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 19, 2020)

Enjoyed Roadkill (all episodes of this four parter on iplayer, and started on BBC last night).




			
				beeb said:
			
		

> Peter Laurence is a charismatic government minister on the verge of promotion to high office. He is also celebrating a win in a newspaper libel case. But an inmate at a women’s prison claims to have a secret about Peter’s past that could affect his future.


----------



## belboid (Oct 19, 2020)

stethoscope said:


> Enjoyed Roadkill (all episodes of this four parter on iplayer, and started on BBC last night).


There is a whiff of cheese about it, but it made solid Sunday night telly.   Hmm, whether to go slow or to binge....


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 20, 2020)

stethoscope said:


> Enjoyed Roadkill (all episodes of this four parter on iplayer, and started on BBC last night).


Just watched the first episode. Was interested as always as written by David Hare, I enjoyed Page Eight and the following Turks and Caicos and Salting the Battlefield.
Good solid cast and the reference to Sherlock Holmes made me smile seeing Nicholas Rowe in the cast. Good Sunday telly as belboid says above. Might binge watch too.
Intrigue and subterfuge in politics as if!


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2020)

purves grundy said:


> The Shining was on tonight. On iPlayer now. Fucking love that film, sinister, and what a nutter. I always think about him and his dead eyes behind the typewriter when they’re zoom in on Nicholson at Wimbledon.



I finally got round to watching it this afternoon. Interestingly, as it finished, the iplayer algorithm decided to recommend me the following to watch next:



"Here's Brillo!"


----------



## kittyP (Oct 26, 2020)

Frankenstein: How To Make A Monster 

Absolutely amazing, had me in tears. 

"In BAC Beatbox Academy’s hit show, six talented performers interpret Mary Shelley’s novel Frankenstein from their own perspective as young people growing up in 21st-century Britain. "


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 29, 2020)

kalidarkone moonsi til Boudicca 

Harlots series 2 and 3 on the iPlayer now!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 29, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> kalidarkone moonsi til Boudicca
> 
> Harlots series 2 and 3 on the iPlayer now!!


Cheers im halfway through series 2 but having a break because as much as it is brilliant it is heavy.....


----------



## hash tag (Oct 29, 2020)

Quality & nostalgia...there are one or two classic play for today on there.


----------



## oryx (Oct 29, 2020)

hash tag said:


> Quality & nostalgia...there are one or two classic play for today on there.


Ooo, I'm going to check those out.

(outs self as old enough to remember Play For Today)


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 29, 2020)

stethoscope said:


> Enjoyed Roadkill (all episodes of this four parter on iplayer, and started on BBC last night).


I enjoyed it well enough. It's preposterous of course, but there are some good lines, particularly for the Prime Minister - 'We lock people up. We're famous for it. It's what we do.' 

Normally I think these things go on too long, but this one's ending felt rushed, and some of the storylines weren't really followed through that well - the slum landlord one, for instance.


----------



## Boudicca (Oct 29, 2020)

Mrs Miggins said:


> kalidarkone moonsi til Boudicca
> 
> Harlots series 2 and 3 on the iPlayer now!!


I'm recording it and watching it weekly, eeking it out!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Oct 31, 2020)

I enjoyed Roadkill very much. Helen McCrory was quite magnificent.

I agree that the ending felt rushed but it feels like there could well be a second series....


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2020)

David Hare doesn’t do second series’.  I thought they’d been unable to film various parts and were hoping we could fill in the gaps for ourselves.   It was okay but not a patch on his earlier work.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 11, 2020)

Enjoying so far the first episode of Industry, a Lena Denham penned drama about some new graduates at a thinly veiled Goldman Sachs clone. It’s a bit trashy but keeping me amused anyway. 

Reminds me a little of the agonising 3 months I spent working in a city law firm earlier this year.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 13, 2020)

Life is ok to pass the time.

But 



Spoiler: Annoying plot point



The lecturer ends up sleeping with his student and there's no acknowledgement of the fact that I don't think you're allowed to do that any more, like, it's a sackable offence. And he's supposed to be mr moral. A small detail but it's very annoying.


----------



## killer b (Nov 13, 2020)

I watched the first episode of Industry which was pretty hateful - I won't be bothering with anymore of it. It wasn't as hateful as Roadkill though which was laughably bad. Amazed anyone liked it tbh.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 14, 2020)

Berlin 45 is superb - if history is your thing..


----------



## ska invita (Nov 15, 2020)

this isnt a terrible watch BBC Scotland - Scotland - Contains Strong Language
A documentary about swearing in Scotland!


> Schooled in Fife, coming of age in a rock ’n’ roll band, then finding her forte was directing temperamental actors, Cora Bissett is no stranger to theatrical Scottish swearing. So who better to present a celebration of Caledonian cursing?
> 
> This documentary sees Cora sing, swear and scrutinise why Scotland swears so well. Cora begins with the first hurdle – how does one discuss swear words on the BBC? Aunty Beeb is the institution that has been historically priggish about language - always bleeping words and apologising for those that slipped through. So Cora runs a list past BBC Scotland’s head of editorial standards to see what she can get away with.
> 
> ...


----------



## planetgeli (Nov 15, 2020)

Tonight BBC1 9pm.









						BBC One - Small Axe, Series 1, Mangrove
					

The true story of the Mangrove restaurant, a hub of community activism during the 1970s.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## girasol (Nov 15, 2020)

Elpenor said:


> Enjoying so far the first episode of Industry, a Lena Denham penned drama about some new graduates at a thinly veiled Goldman Sachs clone. It’s a bit trashy but keeping me amused anyway.
> 
> Reminds me a little of the agonising 3 months I spent working in a city law firm earlier this year.


Watched i yesterday. Glad it's only one episode, otherwise I'd have kept watching and wasted my afternoon!


----------



## stavros (Nov 15, 2020)

On C4, Extreme Combat: The Dancer and the Fighter, where an anti-violence dancer inculcates himself into the world of MMA. Predictable in many ways, but with some really interesting stories.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 18, 2020)

The story of Pepe the frog from nerdy stoner comic book to alt right hate symbol.









						BBC Four - Storyville, Pepe the Frog: Feels Good Man
					

The story of Pepe the Frog, a cute cartoon character hijacked by the alt-right.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Also 5 episodes of Play for Today. 









						Play For Today
					

Long-running strand of one-off BBC dramas.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (Nov 18, 2020)

planetgeli said:


> Tonight BBC1 9pm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watched last night. Excellent!


----------



## killer b (Nov 19, 2020)

There's a film on atm called _A Simple Favour _which is a delight, you should all watch it - an very twisty black comedy / whodunnit starring Anna Kendrick from Pitch Perfect who is fab in it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 21, 2020)

I watched four episodes of Harlots in a row on the strength of this thread. It's fun, although it is essentially the plot of Pose lifted wholesale as far as I can see.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 21, 2020)

killer b said:


> There's a film on atm called _A Simple Favour _which is a delight, you should all watch it - an very twisty black comedy / whodunnit starring Anna Kendrick from Pitch Perfect who is fab in it.


Just watched it. Haha, excellent


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 22, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> I watched four episodes of Harlots in a row on the strength of this thread. It's fun, although it is essentially the plot of Pose lifted wholesale as far as I can see.


Harlots came first


----------



## sojourner (Nov 22, 2020)

The Trump Show. You forget sometimes just how much of a cunt he's been.

Lockdown 1.0.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 22, 2020)

What we do in the shadows film
Also spotted the second series of Ghosts just recently.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 22, 2020)

Out of her head with Sara Pascoe is pretty good. It won't work for you if you don't like Sara Pascoe.


----------



## stavros (Nov 23, 2020)

8115 said:


> Out of her head with Sara Pascoe is pretty good. It won't work for you if you don't like Sara Pascoe.



It gets better after the first episode, and Juliet Stevenson pretty much steals the show.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2020)

Storyville continues to be excellent and the latest should appeal to at least one other board member - LynnDoyleCooper 

the story of the only unsolved case of air piracy in us history.   It’s fascinating.


----------



## LDC (Nov 24, 2020)

belboid said:


> Storyville continues to be excellent and the latest should appeal to at least one other board member - LynnDoyleCooper
> 
> the story of the only unsolved case of air piracy in us history.   It’s fascinating.



Yup! Watched it. What did you think belboid ? I thought it was an interesting ending when it steered away from the predictable trying to work out who it was.

But.... IMO it wasn't Suspect 4 (the copycat), and I thought Suspect 1 was highly unlikely as well. That younger bloke (her 'memory man') who befriended her has pushed the old woman into creating a story around it to deal with the fact her ex-husband had clearly been dodgy and lied to her in other ways. He was very creepy too, he was taking advantage of her vulnerability I think.

Barbara and then the Lynn Doyle Cooper (obviously...) that was an uncle of Marla were the most likely candidates by far I thought. Marla passed a polygraph and she has some fairly convincing stories around it. Both seem to have had the capability (pilots and parachuting) as well, although apparently the FBI thought he wasn't that experienced as a parachutist. Maybe Barbara needed the money for her gender re-assignment surgery (shades of a Dog Day Afternoon)? I'd have thought given that she'd have been an easy one to rule in or out as well.

I'd put a bit of money on it being none of them though, and it actually being some unidentified person who then died in the jump, maybe by landing into water, and then that explains the money recovered years later washed ashore.


----------



## belboid (Nov 24, 2020)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Yup! Watched it. What did you think belboid ? I thought it was an interesting ending when it steered away from the predictable trying to work out who it was.
> 
> But.... IMO it wasn't Suspect 4 (the copycat), and I thought Suspect 1 was highly unlikely as well. That younger bloke (her 'memory man') who befriended her has pushed the old woman into creating a story around it to deal with the fact her ex-husband had clearly been dodgy and lied to her in other ways. He was very creepy too, he was taking advantage of her vulnerability I think.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that last part was the most interesting - why do these things still intrigue us so? Because we want to believe in this harm free but very risky way that someone stuck it to the man.  

I’m with you on the suspects (as portrayed) - the youngster was dodgy af and I just didn’t believe her - making up a ‘nice’ story to cover for him being a complete shit. The copycat, I’ll have to double check the bit about his alibis, but this made him sound more plausible than I’d previously considered. Still too old and too experienced (he’d want a helmet).

I’d love it to be Barbara for the reasons you say - how can you _not_ think about Dog Day Afternoon? But I don’t think it is. The namesake is the most likely of those shown, she is very believable and it pretty much ties it all together pretty well. William Smith is also plausible. Tho I thought that about Walter Reca till I read a bit more about him.

I don’t see how that money got there like that if s/he didn’t survive. Wrong layer, flow paths, blah blah.

But probably I just _want_ to believe.


----------



## LDC (Nov 24, 2020)

Yeah, I'd bet on Marla as well out of those 4. A totally unknown person doing it is unlikely I'd have thought, people can't keep their mouths shut that long. And if someone had done it and died in the jump then they'd be a missing person reported somewhere, and I expect the FBI to have looked into all those as possibles. Weird none of the money never turned up either (apart from the recovered stuff).


----------



## Argonia (Nov 24, 2020)

stavros said:


> The Shining was on last night, and is available for another four weeks. I've never seen it, so will make sure to rectify that.



Bollocks, I missed this


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 24, 2020)

The Valhalla murders is decent scandi crime biz. First two eps available now, looks like they are squeezing out two a week.









						BBC Four - The Valhalla Murders
					

Icelandic crime drama featuring ambitious detective Katrin 'Kata' Gunnarsdottir.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 24, 2020)

Also people who liked Small Axe may be interested in this:









						BBC One - Sus
					

Delroy is interrogated by two cops who try to force him to confess to his wife's murder.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Not seen it yet myself though.


Powerful, claustrophobic drama adaptated from the taut Barrie Keeffe play.

It is election night, 1979. After his wife has been found dead, Delroy is brought in for what he believes will be casual police questioning. However, the racist DS Karn and his violent colleague DC Whilby carry out a rough and highly confrontational interrogation in which they try to force Delroy to confess to the crime.


----------



## stavros (Nov 24, 2020)

Argonia said:


> Bollocks, I missed this



On a similar theme, Poltergeist is still up there 'til the weekend.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 27, 2020)

The Rap Game s2 was good. 

I would never listen to their music but found it really entertaining


----------



## 8115 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hospital is really good, looking at The Royal Free in London over the summer and September, very interesting insight into the effects of Covid.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 28, 2020)

Fozzie Bear said:


> The Valhalla murders is decent scandi crime biz. First two eps available now, looks like they are squeezing out two a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subtitled Saturdays, innit. 

The 9pm slot on BBC Four is when they usually air two episodes of the current international drama.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 28, 2020)

The Disability Paradox is also good about disability, happiness and the social model of disability.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 12, 2020)

This









						BBC Four - Dionne Warwick at the BBC
					

A retrospective marking the 80th birthday in 2020 of legendary singer Dionne Warwick.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Beautiful songs, Beautiful phrasing, Beautiful gowns. The occasional plodding backing band, but hey?


----------



## stavros (Dec 13, 2020)

Anton Ferdinand's documentary on racism in football a couple of weeks ago was quite a educating watch, I found.


----------



## oryx (Dec 13, 2020)

Been meaning to post this for ages but we've just finished watching The Fall which is an absolutely excellent crime drama.

Not spoilers here as it works backwards from the killings so you know the culprit from the start.

Set in Belfast, it follows the story of a serial killer investigated by a cool and enigmatic detective, played by Gillian Anderson. Anderson and the killer, played by Jamie Dornan, put in top notch performances that make this a psychological thriller with a reasonably straightforward plot. Very highly recommended. 

Sorry for no link as posting from phone but easy to find on iPlayer.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 13, 2020)

oryx said:


> Been meaning to post this for ages but we've just finished watching The Fall which is an absolutely excellent crime drama.
> 
> Not spoilers here as it works backwards from the killings so you know the culprit from the start.
> 
> ...


Have you spoiled it for us or do we know he’s the killer from the outset?


----------



## oryx (Dec 13, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you spoiled it for us or do we know he’s the killer from the outset?


You do.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 13, 2020)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you spoiled it for us or do we know he’s the killer from the outset?


You know from the start, it’s the main hook of the show, watching the cat and mouse unfold.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 14, 2020)

This is beautiful and I really enjoyed it.




__





						The Last Igloo
					

The Last Igloo is a very simple film: the story of one man - an indigenous hunter called Julius - as he sets out from an Inuit settlement into the wilderness of Greenland to fish, hunt, and eventually build an igloo.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 14, 2020)

kalidarkone said:


> This is beautiful and I really enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superb bit of telly.


----------



## stavros (Dec 14, 2020)

Does it go without saying that Paul and Bob came up trumps last night?


----------



## 8115 (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm really enjoying Industry. I think it's pretty good, I know a few people on here didn't like it but I like it.


----------



## girasol (Dec 17, 2020)

I've been watching iPlayer more than Netflix recently: Industry, which I mentioned before, was excellent (despite too much sex, but even that was good because it was realistic and awkward), then I rediscovered Pulling (third time I've watched it over the years, I love it soooo much, it's so funny), and also "We are who we are" is also quite interesting, despite its many flaws, I enjoyed the photography and the two main characters.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 17, 2020)

The quality of some shows on iPlayer is apalling on my smart TV.

Films are squished with borders on the side, and a lot of shows have ridiculously dark contrast. I clearly remember iPlayer being an innovation, and now it's so far behind.


----------



## Chz (Dec 17, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> The quality of some shows on iPlayer is apalling on my smart TV.
> 
> Films are squished with borders on the side, and a lot of shows have ridiculously dark contrast. I clearly remember iPlayer being an innovation, and now it's so far behind.


I'm going to go with it being your TV's fault. It all looks great to me. They didn't try to stretch Citizen Kane like I've seen other streamers do.


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2020)

The Godfather is up there at the moment.

Others along the top ribbon of the films page include The King's Speech, Twelve Monkeys and, erm, Mrs Brown's Boys D'Movie.


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2020)

Louis Theroux's Scientology flick is available, if you haven't seen it.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 21, 2020)

Bleak House, Andrew Davies's adaptation is on at the mo. We're totally hooked on it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 21, 2020)

Not new, but it was new to me. The Night Manager's on there atm in tribute to John Le Carré. Totally compelling. I gorged it over the weekend.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 21, 2020)

Kleenex out to watch Shadowlands again.

For the tears you filthy-minded lot.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 21, 2020)

Death of Stalin for 29 days









						BBC Two - The Death of Stalin
					

Moscow, 1953 - Stalin dies, and members of the Council of Ministers scramble for power.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (Dec 22, 2020)

A remake of Whisky Galore!

We watched it the other night and it's proper funny.


----------



## stavros (Dec 22, 2020)

Although I've not watched it yet, the first of this year's University Challenge specials from last night is available.


----------



## belboid (Dec 22, 2020)

stavros said:


> Although I've not watched it yet, the first of this year's University Challenge specials from last night is available.


I haven’t watched it yet either.  But that’s because it takes ten minutes to introduce everyone and then the fuckers don’t take it seriously.


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 26, 2020)

The goes wrong show, after a couple of drinks and an xmas dinner this was hysterical, binged on the lot of 'em.








						The Goes Wrong Show
					

Comedy series from the team behind The Play That Goes Wrong.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Dec 26, 2020)

belboid said:


> I haven’t watched it yet either.  But that’s because it takes ten minutes to introduce everyone and then the fuckers don’t take it seriously.



I think it was episode two which featured the following, slightly paraphrased question:

Paxman: "Which journalist co-wrote with Carl Bernstein a book on Donald Trump and exposed Richard Nixon?"
Team, after much conferring: "Carl Bernstein?"


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 26, 2020)

We have binge watched the four series of Cardinal, the crime drama set in the stunning frozen region of Canada.
Really enjoyed it.


----------



## MBV (Dec 28, 2020)

I thought Far From The Madding Crowd was excellent - Far from the Madding Crowd


----------



## girasol (Dec 28, 2020)

Last couple of days we have watched Ghosts (comedy), God Shave The Queens (entertainment+comedy) and Dunkirk (war filum).  All very good, depending what mood you're in...


----------



## sojourner (Dec 28, 2020)

dfm said:


> I thought Far From The Madding Crowd was excellent - Far from the Madding Crowd


Yeh I loved that too.


----------



## stavros (Dec 28, 2020)

Argonia said:


> Death of Stalin for 29 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've just watched this, and it was well worth it.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 28, 2020)

stavros said:


> I've just watched this, and it was well worth it.



I saw it at the cinema at the time it came out and really enjoyed it. Just watched the Godfather on iplayer, Jesus what an epic.


----------



## stavros (Dec 28, 2020)

Argonia said:


> I saw it at the cinema at the time it came out and really enjoyed it. Just watched the Godfather on iplayer, Jesus what an epic.



I've got that to watch as well, although it requires a bit more time than I had today.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 28, 2020)

Yes I didn't realise how long it was going to take before I launched in. Lucky I had nothing else on.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Argonia said:


> Death of Stalin for 29 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta for the reminder - I ended up having a little snooze when I tried to watch it when I was too tired.


sojourner said:


> A remake of Whisky Galore!
> 
> We watched it the other night and it's proper funny.


I loved it 



> Created by Crystal Pite and Jonathon Young, the award-winning Betroffenheit is a boundary-stretching hybrid between theatre and dance that explores the psychological states of trauma, grief and addiction. The title of the piece is a German word that simply translated means shock, bewilderment, dismay and is based on Young's own experience - his teenage daughter, niece and nephew died in a fire whilst on a family holiday in 2009.
> 
> Combining tap, salsa, spoken word, song and puppetry with Pite's emotionally charged choreography, Betroffenheit is an ambitious yet witty and tender-hearted exploration of disconnection, isolation and what it means to come to terms with such a tragedy











						BBC Four - Betroffenheit from Sadler's Wells
					

A boundary-stretching hybrid of theatre and dance by Crystal Pite and Jonathon Young.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I caught bits of this last night and am going to watch it properly later


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 28, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> Ta for the reminder - I ended up having a little snooze when I tried to watch it when I was too tired.


The pace of Death of Stalin reminded me of those Thick Of It specials. Funny but quite demanding and if you miss a step in the plot the clever dialogue starts to sound a bit distant and raucous, making sleep an attractive option. (It’s why I always preferred the first series of TTOI - which is also on iPlayer  - featuring Hugh Abbot’s world-weary but non-shouty cynicism.)


----------



## Cloo (Dec 28, 2020)

Spiderman: Homecoming is on there at the mo, a lot of fun.


----------



## stavros (Dec 29, 2020)

purves grundy said:


> The pace of Death of Stalin reminded me of those Thick Of It specials. Funny but quite demanding and if you miss a step in the plot the clever dialogue starts to sound a bit distant and raucous, making sleep an attractive option. (It’s why I always preferred the first series of TTOI - which is also on iPlayer  - featuring Hugh Abbot’s world-weary but non-shouty cynicism.)



I seem to remember the specials being my favourite of The Thick of It. I think it's the intro of the car crash that is Ben Swain (the actor appears in the Death of Stalin too).


----------



## gosub (Dec 29, 2020)

BBC Four - Bruce Dickinson: Scream for Me Sarajevo
					

How the lead singer of Iron Maiden brought music to Sarajevo at the height of Bosnian War.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 30, 2020)

The 30 years of HIGNFY highlights programme is much more interesting and fun than I imagined.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 30, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> The 30 years of HIGNFY highlights programme is much more interesting and fun than I imagined.


30 years


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 30, 2020)

sojourner said:


> Yeh I loved that too.



omg it's a bit traumatic even 10 minutes in.The poor sheep, poor dog!


----------



## Argonia (Dec 30, 2020)

Just watched the first part of Palin's Travels of a Lifetime, really great









						Michael Palin: Travels of a Lifetime
					

Michael revisit his TV travels, and fans reflect on his achievement.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Dec 30, 2020)

The first episode of Celebrity: A 21st Century Story was really interesting last night. I was 17 at the dawn of the millennium, so I wasn't quite aware that before the late 90s interest in 'celebs' was largely confined to the royals.

It's a four-parter, with part two on tonight. All episode are on the iplayer.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 30, 2020)

Uncle Vanya is on BBC4 now and I'd imagine it will be on iplayer. It's the recent play. I saw it in January, it's fantastic!


----------



## Mogden (Dec 30, 2020)

stavros said:


> Although I've not watched it yet, the first of this year's University Challenge specials from last night is available.


I have been watching them but I end up screaming at it with frustration because they take far too bloody long to answer some of the fairly easy questions and don't listen to the questions properly in the first place.


----------



## killer b (Dec 30, 2020)

stavros said:


> I wasn't quite aware that before the late 90s interest in 'celebs' was largely confined to the royals.


This isn't true in the slightest


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2020)

spanglechick said:


> The 30 years of HIGNFY highlights programme is much more interesting and fun than I imagined.



They made a decent case for the guest hosts, but part of me did want Deayton back.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 31, 2020)

Minority Report or Point Break?


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)

You really have to ask?


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 31, 2020)

I really do. I've heard folk wax lyrical about Point Break but I wouldn't say no to a good ol' sci-fi blockbuster, if it's any good.

Have you seen both tufty79 ?


----------



## magneze (Dec 31, 2020)

Clearly Point Break.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 31, 2020)

magneze said:


> Clearly Point Break.


Enjoying it right now


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 31, 2020)

Totally binged DNA today - good Scandi stuff!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> I really do. I've heard folk wax lyrical about Point Break but I wouldn't say no to a good ol' sci-fi blockbuster, if it's any good.
> 
> Have you seen both tufty79 ?


Nah. Tom cruise looks too annoyingly like a hamster for me to bother with.


----------



## stavros (Jan 1, 2021)

Strangely, all six series of The Fresh Prince of Bel Air have suddenly popped up.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 1, 2021)

stavros said:


> Strangely, all six series of The Fresh Prince of Bel Air have suddenly popped up.



fuck off


----------



## stavros (Jan 2, 2021)

It seems no one's mentioned the documentary on Marcus Rashford and his campaign to carry free school meals through the holidays.


----------



## stavros (Jan 3, 2021)

The whole of Spiral (Engrenages), all eight series, is up there, for anyone who fancies watching 56 hours of it to get to the start of the current series.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 4, 2021)

We finished _The Serpent_ last night and really enjoyed it although I was in two minds for the first couple of episodes. Stick with it, it really takes-off. It's very nicely filmed in Thailand, surprisingly well acted and tells a compelling story about French conman and serial killer Charles Sobhraj, who preyed on hippies in Thailand and India in the 70s. There's some very good procedural stuff about how he was traced and caught, and what happened next!

It actually seemed a bit far-fetched in places and I had never heard of him so I googled the fella and it's pretty much all true. My word he was a proper piece of work!


----------



## Chz (Jan 4, 2021)

stavros said:


> The whole of Spiral (Engrenages), all eight series, is up there, for anyone who fancies watching 56 hours of it to get to the start of the current series.


The first... I dunno, five series are truly brilliant. It just got bizarre after that.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 5, 2021)

Rick Stein's Cornwall 😍


----------



## Deej1992 (Jan 8, 2021)

My girlfriend has dragged me into watching Pretty Little Liars.

Embarrasing I know. Weirdly addictive though.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 8, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> We finished _The Serpent_ last night and really enjoyed it although I was in two minds for the first couple of episodes. Stick with it, it really takes-off. It's very nicely filmed in Thailand, surprisingly well acted and tells a compelling story about French conman and serial killer Charles Sobhraj, who preyed on hippies in Thailand and India in the 70s. There's some very good procedural stuff about how he was traced and caught, and what happened next!
> 
> It actually seemed a bit far-fetched in places and I had never heard of him so I googled the fella and it's pretty much all true. My word he was a proper piece of work!



Just finished it. I do like a good true crime drama and he was about as detestable as they come. 

Highly recommended


----------



## stavros (Jan 10, 2021)

Is anyone else watching the new series of Staged? I've watched the first two, and thus far it's less fresh that the first. That was best when it was just Sheen and Tennant being grumpy old men.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 11, 2021)

Better Things series 4, amazing. Pamela Adlon is brilliant, no one else on TV writes about middle aged women like she does, not even close.


----------



## moody (Jan 11, 2021)

the serpent.


----------



## oryx (Jan 11, 2021)

moody said:


> the serpent.



Yes, this is absolutely excellent! It gets more gripping as it goes on and you get into the story.



Spoiler



But...avoid if you're eating or have a thing about vomiting, because there's frequent and copious puking!


----------



## moody (Jan 11, 2021)

oryx said:


> Yes, this is absolutely excellent! It gets more gripping as it goes on and you get into the story.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just watched episode 4, trying to ration them to one per evening.


----------



## oryx (Jan 11, 2021)

moody said:


> just watched episode 4, trying to ration them to one per evening.


Same here, we've just seen Episode 3. 

I'm going to google the real-life story as soon as we've finished it, but don't want to know yet how it ends obv.


----------



## Espresso (Jan 14, 2021)

Watched Traces this week. 
All moody and atmospheric in places, good actors, cliffhangers aplenty and sinister music. Val McDermid and Amelia Bullmore involved, so if you like either of them - and I absolutely love them both - it will be right up your alley.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 14, 2021)

Whisky Galore on now 

Eta: the original one


----------



## two sheds (Jan 15, 2021)

I can drink whisky neat in moderation (with water pah ), not my drug of choice but I do love this


----------



## Epona (Jan 15, 2021)

I watched The Serpent yesterday and today - that sort of thing is right up my street and I did enjoy it - but I felt it was too long and would have been better as a 3 or 4 parter.


----------



## campanula (Jan 17, 2021)

I sat through an episode of Serpent but it felt like about 3 hours long. Think this is just me though as I have never been so bored in my life, but the many things I should/could do seem extremely tedious. Screen watching is a desperate last resort and requires a lot of effort and although I didn't hate this, I am doubtful that I could manage 7 more episodes. No dog and rainy weather - haven't been outside for 2 days (and then it was only to slink to the shop in the dark.) Even so, there are still at least 6hours till bedtime and can only stretch supper for one of those.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 17, 2021)

Perfect Planet


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 17, 2021)

stavros said:


> The whole of Spiral (Engrenages), all eight series, is up there, for anyone who fancies watching 56 hours of it to get to the start of the current series.


We have been binging two series each weekend since the New Year. I had forgotten a lot of the plot but really got back into it. Building up to series 8 with trepidation.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 17, 2021)

Watched this documentary series over the last few days.. it's brilliant but difficult viewing.. especially the final episode covering ISIS.

Once Upon a Time in Iraq


----------



## Pingety Pong (Jan 19, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> We have been binging two series each weekend since the New Year. I had forgotten a lot of the plot but really got back into it. Building up to series 8 with trepidation.


Just watched Series 1 over two days. It's so good!


----------



## oryx (Jan 19, 2021)

Pingety Pong said:


> Just watched Series 1 over two days. It's so good!


Just started on this too, and yes it is very good.

Glad there are eight series, with lockdown and that


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 19, 2021)

campanula said:


> I sat through an episode of Serpent but it felt like about 3 hours long. Think this is just me though as I have never been so bored in my life, but the many things I should/could do seem extremely tedious. Screen watching is a desperate last resort and requires a lot of effort and although I didn't hate this, I am doubtful that I could manage 7 more episodes. No dog and rainy weather - haven't been outside for 2 days (and then it was only to slink to the shop in the dark.) Even so, there are still at least 6hours till bedtime and can only stretch supper for one of those.



I loved it


----------



## Argonia (Jan 19, 2021)

6 days left for Dunkirk. Just watched it and was amazed as to how they filmed it, seems impossible. Really enjoyable. 









						BBC One - Dunkirk
					

Allied soldiers find themselves surrounded by enemy forces in Dunkirk in World War II.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## campanula (Jan 19, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I loved it


 My snitty opinion can be ignored to be fair.  I seem to have lost my  ability to watch anything  at all...apart from a few (short) viewings. This is a source of much dismay on my part, especially now. Also seems to have happened with literature  - have diminishing amounts of patience and tolerance. I have stuck with it and am now up to e.5. Making some use of fast-forward helps. The fault is entirely mine though, and not indicative of quality.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 19, 2021)

There's another in The Trump Show series - Downfall.


----------



## oryx (Jan 19, 2021)

sojourner said:


> There's another in The Trump Show series - Downfall.


Watched that tonight - excellent. Knowing what happened we were able to laugh at a lot of it.


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2021)

sojourner said:


> There's another in The Trump Show series - Downfall.



Is that new? I seem to remember something whose blurb was similar two or three years ago.


----------



## Argonia (Jan 22, 2021)

All the President's Men is on for 29 days. Have never seen it before so looking forward to it.









						BBC Two - All the President's Men
					

Two Washington Post reporters uncover abuses of power by President Nixon.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Jan 22, 2021)

Argonia said:


> All the President's Men is on for 29 days. Have never seen it before so looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watched it again last night - it's very good. Impressively constructed.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 23, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Staged. We were pissing ourselves laughing,  absolutely nailed what it's like. Summary here Staged


I watched the first series of this last weekend. Absolutely brilliant!

Many highlights but being told off by Judy Dench was great.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 23, 2021)

Watching The Investigation on iPlayer, scandi noir of the *Kim Wall murder* in 2017

Enjoying it so far.  Hoping that the rather open-ended title means that they will make other series looking at different cases and their investigations.


----------



## Voley (Jan 23, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> We finished _The Serpent_ last night and really enjoyed it although I was in two minds for the first couple of episodes. Stick with it, it really takes-off. It's very nicely filmed in Thailand, surprisingly well acted and tells a compelling story about French conman and serial killer Charles Sobhraj, who preyed on hippies in Thailand and India in the 70s. There's some very good procedural stuff about how he was traced and caught, and what happened next!
> 
> It actually seemed a bit far-fetched in places and I had never heard of him so I googled the fella and it's pretty much all true. My word he was a proper piece of work!


This is ace. Really mental, true story. Good depiction of the hippie trail, too. 1970s Bangkok looked fucking wild.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Watched it again last night - it's very good. Impressively constructed.



Bloody brilliant film, made Mrs St8 watch it a couple of months back. 

That tracking shot as they run through the office. Worth it for that alone


----------



## two sheds (Jan 23, 2021)

And the interviews they did by phone - right up saying who they were and what paper they were from. I assume that's what happenedand if so amazing that people just talked to them after that.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 23, 2021)

two sheds said:


> And the interviews they did by phone - right up saying who they were and what paper they were from. I assume that's what happenedand if so amazing that people just talked to them after that.



Who knows, not sure I'd trust a film to get that detail exactly right ... but maybe that one guy did and that was enough?


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2021)

Argonia said:


> All the President's Men is on for 29 days. Have never seen it before so looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I watched this today. I only knew the bare basics of Watergate, so it was educational.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> Is that new? I seem to remember something whose blurb was similar two or



Fairly new yeh stavros


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Watched it again last night - it's very good. Impressively constructed.


I watched it again too and it's as good as I remembered it.


----------



## belboid (Jan 25, 2021)

editor said:


> I watched it again too and it's as good as I remembered it.


The ending still shocks me - you ended it _there_? But they’d just fucked up and Nixon was about to win! Brave, but it works.

it’d be half the length if they’d have had google


----------



## oryx (Jan 25, 2021)

Espresso said:


> Watched Traces this week.
> All moody and atmospheric in places, good actors, cliffhangers aplenty and sinister music. Val McDermid and Amelia Bullmore involved, so if you like either of them - and I absolutely love them both - it will be right up your alley.


This is really good. Just finished episode 2. 

Young woman moves back to Dundee to start a new job, and is soon caught up in a series of unanswered questions about her mother's murder (which you know about from the start). Along with the crime element, the family and relationship dynamics are well-portrayed.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 27, 2021)

Mrs Shoes was watching a programme about Trump. Plenty of interviews with high level people like Steve Bannon and Sean Spicer. I saw 5 minutes and couldn't take any more.


----------



## two sheds (Jan 28, 2021)

Watching Last Tango in Halifax - really enjoying it but am prejudiced I've never seen anything Derek Jacobi's in that I didn't like.


----------



## stavros (Jan 29, 2021)

Election is up there again. Very highly recommended.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 30, 2021)

Watched the cult movies episode of Kermode's Secrets of Cinema tonight.  Gave me loads of reminders/inspiration for films to seek out.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 30, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> We finished _The Serpent_ last night and really enjoyed it although I was in two minds for the first couple of episodes. Stick with it, it really takes-off. It's very nicely filmed in Thailand, surprisingly well acted and tells a compelling story about French conman and serial killer Charles Sobhraj, who preyed on hippies in Thailand and India in the 70s. There's some very good procedural stuff about how he was traced and caught, and what happened next!
> 
> It actually seemed a bit far-fetched in places and I had never heard of him so I googled the fella and it's pretty much all true. My word he was a proper piece of work!


I've read the book about Charles Sobraj, (the life and crimes of Charles Sobraj) he was terrifying.

An aunt made teenagers who wanted to go to Thailand read it before they went. One young backpacker encountered someone just like Sobraj, lost his confidence completely and got on the next flight home.

And the kicker? Sobraj didn't get life, sometime soon or even just recently - he is or will be released!


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 31, 2021)

Watched _Foxcatcher _last night - wooaah. Recommended.


----------



## miss direct (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm watching an Australian drama called The Secrets She Keeps. Enjoying it. Even with the random Aussie slang that I have to check on Google.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 1, 2021)

Hoop Dreams is back on. It's a really engrossing documentary about two aspiring basketball players. It's long at 2 1/2 hours but worth a watch


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 5, 2021)

I imagine most have seen it by now but just finished the OJ Simpson - Made in America series. I never followed it at the time and knew very little other than he was obvs guilty. 

It's excellent. Far more than just the murder case. I think it's only on for another month if anyone hasn't seen it.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 6, 2021)

Useful film listing 









						Films to watch on BBC iPlayer right now (and when they're leaving the service) – Film Stories
					

Who needs Netflix and Prime? The BBC offers terrific collection of movies for free - so here's our fully updated list of films to watch on iPlayer.




					www.filmstories.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (Feb 7, 2021)

The Eichmann Show. Excellent.


----------



## stavros (Feb 7, 2021)

Hip Hop: The Songs that Shook America. I've watched the first two, on Kanye West and Kendrick Lamar respectively, and they're both interesting. Further episodes take in tracks by Run DMC, Oukast, Marley Marl and Queen Latifah.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 9, 2021)

*In Fabric*

Missing the shopping experience?- Peter Strickland's hilarious mysterioso!


----------



## Supine (Feb 9, 2021)

stavros said:


> Hip Hop: The Songs that Shook America. I've watched the first two, on Kanye West and Kendrick Lamar respectively, and they're both interesting. Further episodes take in tracks by Run DMC, Oukast, Marley Marl and Queen Latifah.



The Run DMC episode was really interesting


----------



## stavros (Feb 10, 2021)

Supine said:


> The Run DMC episode was really interesting



Yeah, I just watched that. I'll confess that I didn't know much about _Rock Box_ before.


----------



## thismoment (Feb 11, 2021)

I like the slow paced nature and beautiful scenery in Death in Paradise.



Spoiler



I was half paying attention the way I usually watch a tv and was surprised to see sirens and a mad dash and intenseness which I definitely do not associate with Death in Paradise. Hope it’s doesn’t get all Luther style ....ok that’s a massive exaggeration


----------



## Epona (Feb 11, 2021)

New Adam Curtis documentary series available today


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 12, 2021)

Supine said:


> The Run DMC episode was really interesting


Those guys are brilliant, saw them at Glastonbury a few years ago.


----------



## girasol (Feb 13, 2021)

Last day to watch this documentary about Dolly Parton and her song writing, which is incredibly prolific, unique and varied.  A true talent, a natural born songwriter.  She's up there with the best! It's impossible not to fall in love with her, once you get to know her.  She's incredibly funny, witty, self deprecating and down to earth.   ❤❤ 









						BBC Two - Dolly Parton - Here I Am
					

A fascinating documentary charting the extraordinary life and music of Dolly Parton.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## danski (Feb 13, 2021)

girasol said:


> Last day to watch this, documentary about Dolly Parton and her song writing, which is incredibly prolific, unique and varied.  A true talent, a natural born songwriter.  She's up there with the best! It's impossible not to fall in love with her, once you get to know her.  She's incredibly funny, witty, self deprecating and down to earth.   ❤❤
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, saw this, thought the same. A really cool human.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Feb 14, 2021)

thismoment said:


> I like the slow paced nature and beautiful scenery in Death in Paradise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back on form with Ralf Little which is a great relief as Ardal O'Hanlon was inexpicably awful in the role.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 14, 2021)

Just finished watching the Serpent and really enjoyed it. I think 8 episodes was too many mainly because the first couple dragged along a bit but once it got going it was really good. He was a proper loony as was Ajay.

His final attempt to rob the engineers was a bit bizarre though, he seemed to be quite desperate.


----------



## stavros (Feb 15, 2021)

I watched Paranormal Activity last night, and The Blair Witch Project is also up there.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 16, 2021)

I’m trying to watch Snowfall but the iPlayer is continually crashing and buffering every few seconds. Nothing to do with Internet speed, it’s embarrassing how bad the app is on this TV. I don’t want to watch it on my laptop screen but may have to if only to finish the episode.


----------



## Chz (Feb 17, 2021)

Live BBC, rather than iPlayer, but has anyone else had annoying subtitle lag on BBC1/2? I watch everything with subs on and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 17, 2021)

Saw All the President's Men last night, it has gone offline now. Nixon was one hell of a crook.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2021)

stavros said:


> I watched Paranormal Activity last night, and The Blair Witch Project is also up there.


people might think i'm an idiot, but i think BWP is a master piece. certainly one of the greatest horrors made.


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> people might think i'm an idiot, but i think BWP is a master piece. certainly one of the greatest horrors made.



I remember going to see it when it came out (it must've been a 15, as I was only 16 and certainly looked nowhere near 18). I saw it again quite recently and liked it, although I'm by no means an authority on the horror genre.

This Panorama, on how the first lockdown was managed, is quite a good watch. It goes into quite some detail as to why "following the science" is a somewhat meaningless phrase. The humility of scientists from various fields, explaining their own errors and lack of specialties, is a refreshing change from political dogma.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 19, 2021)

Saw the Conversation from 1974 last night. Really loved it.









						The Conversation
					

Gene Hackman stars as a surveillance expert whose work and private life become entangled.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## miss direct (Feb 21, 2021)

I'm watching "a teacher". As I am also a sort of teacher in a secondary school, wondering if I will have any similar experiences when they're all back.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 21, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I'm watching "a teacher". As I am also a sort of teacher in a secondary school, wondering if I will have any similar experiences when they're all back.



Doesn't it involve a teacher starting a sexual relationship with a pupil? If so I certainly hope you don't run into anything similar miss direct!


----------



## miss direct (Feb 21, 2021)

That certainly would go against social distancing guidelines!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 22, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Saw the Conversation from 1974 last night. Really loved it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic film that.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 22, 2021)

Chz said:


> Live BBC, rather than iPlayer, but has anyone else had annoying subtitle lag on BBC1/2? I watch everything with subs on and it's driving me nuts.



Yes. It's about 15 seconds behind


----------



## Chz (Feb 22, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Yes. It's about 15 seconds behind


What I've been getting is a "page" of subs going missing and the previous one hanging on the screen. Haven't checked if that nonsense is still going on today.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 22, 2021)

Coming next week is The Terror - a HBO series about the doomed Franklin expedition to find the Northwest Passage and some strange goings on the ice - thoroughly recommended


----------



## stavros (Feb 23, 2021)

I watched A High School Rape Goes Viral: Roll Red Roll last night. Very, very powerful stuff.


----------



## SovietArmy (Feb 25, 2021)

Watch it, can,t believing what horribly world we are living.Storyville - Murder in the Bush: Cold Case Hammarskjöld


----------



## Chz (Feb 25, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Coming next week is The Terror - a HBO series about the doomed Franklin expedition to find the Northwest Passage and some strange goings on the ice - thoroughly recommended


It's one of those things I kept meaning to torrent and could never remember it when the time came.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 27, 2021)

SovietArmy said:


> Watch it, can,t believing what horribly world we are living.Storyville - Murder in the Bush: Cold Case Hammarskjöld



That was excellent


----------



## tommers (Feb 27, 2021)

Chz said:


> It's one of those things I kept meaning to torrent and could never remember it when the time came.



It's absolutely brilliant.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 27, 2021)

souljacker said:


> Just finished watching the Serpent and really enjoyed it. I think 8 episodes was too many mainly because the first couple dragged along a bit but once it got going it was really good. He was a proper loony as was Ajay.
> 
> His final attempt to rob the engineers was a bit bizarre though, he seemed to be quite desperate.



I am on the last few episodes. The time-frame jumping got on my nerves early on, though it does settle down. Very compelling series though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2021)

Beats is up - Scottish film set in the early 90s about two lads going to a rave. Beautiful B&W photography, cracking soundtrack, fantastic young cast. And the rave is a proper rave with some amazing moments that actually feel real rather than posed and unnatural like so many other depictions of clubbing/raving/dancing off your tits to techno. 10/10 one of the best UK films to come out in the past ten years


----------



## sojourner (Feb 28, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Beats is up - Scottish film set in the early 90s about two lads going to a rave. Beautiful B&W photography, cracking soundtrack, fantastic young cast. And the rave is a proper rave with some amazing moments that actually feel real rather than posed and unnatural like so many other depictions of clubbing/raving/dancing off your tits to techno. 10/10 one of the best UK films to come out in the past ten years


Yes! So pleased it's on iplayer!! That's my Sunday night film sorted, nice one!


----------



## Cerv (Feb 28, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Beats is up - Scottish film set in the early 90s about two lads going to a rave. Beautiful B&W photography, cracking soundtrack, fantastic young cast. And the rave is a proper rave with some amazing moments that actually feel real rather than posed and unnatural like so many other depictions of clubbing/raving/dancing off your tits to techno. 10/10 one of the best UK films to come out in the past ten years


looks fun. thanks for posting that.

I don't suppose anyone knows if there's an option somewhere to automatically always skip these pre-roll trailers that they've started adding to iplayer?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 28, 2021)

Cerv said:


> looks fun. thanks for posting that.
> 
> I don't suppose anyone knows if there's an option somewhere to automatically always skip these pre-roll trailers that they've started adding to iplayer?


You just press skip


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 2, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Coming next week is The Terror - a HBO series about the doomed Franklin expedition to find the Northwest Passage and some strange goings on the ice - thoroughly recommended



Is that on iplayer now? Couldn't find it


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 2, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Is that on iplayer now? Couldn't find it


Dunno, there was a trailer for it though


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2021)

The first episode is being shown tomorrow, it's not available on iPlayer yet.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 3, 2021)

If you haven't seen it, Lady Macbeth, starring the marvellous Florence Pugh, is currently on the iPlayer. Absolute cracker of a film IMO.


----------



## stavros (Mar 3, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> *In Fabric*
> 
> Missing the shopping experience?- Peter Strickland's hilarious mysterioso!



I watched this last night. Not my usual fair and I can't say I enjoyed it, but I'm sure plenty of others here would do.

It expires next Tuesday, so be quick-ish.


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 3, 2021)

There's a new comedy called PRU, about a, er, PRU.

Obviously self-interest here but I watched the pilot last night (the pilot is only 17 minutes long) and while not being brilliant it was certainly ok and is a quite good reflection of life in a PRU. The writers are ex-PRU staff and one of the kids is an ex-PRU pupil. In fact she liked them so much she went to four.

Full series is 4 episodes I think and starts on Friday (but the pilot is there now). Also, one of the teachers is the woman who played Gervais's dead wife in Afterlife. And I like her.

Won't change your life but it's nice to see things like that on TV.


----------



## stavros (Mar 4, 2021)

Supine said:


> The Run DMC episode was really interesting



Have you watched the Marley Marl one? It's very much not just him and Shan, but Boogie Down Productions too. Roxanne Shante and Nas are among the interviewees, as well The Roots, who seem to be on all of them.

I've got just the Queen Latifah one to go.


----------



## tommers (Mar 4, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Is that on iplayer now? Couldn't find it



Two episodes last night. Rest on demand. Already seen it, watching it again. It's so good.









						The Terror is easily the most compelling new drama to reach British screens this year – review
					

This ageless story is told with rock-solid characterisation and intelligent, soulful dialogue brought to vivid life by an enviable cast including Jared Harris and Ciaran Hinds




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## miss direct (Mar 4, 2021)

I watched the first one and it made me feel sick, won't be watching any more.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 5, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I watched the first one and it made me feel sick, won't be watching any more.


 During the post mortem scene presumably?

I watched the first episode on tommers recommendation. I usually avoid supernatural/horror/monster shit so I'll give this a couple more episodes to see how silly it gets. If it was a straight historical adventure thing it would be right up my street but it looks like it's going to get weird.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 5, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I watched the first episode on tommers recommendation. I usually avoid supernatural/horror/monster shit so I'll give this a couple more episodes to see how silly it gets.



Be sure to let us know as I can’t stand that shite either.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 5, 2021)

This on the other hand is excellent - 









						BBC Four - Storyville, Into the Storm: Surfing to Survive
					

A troubled teenager attempts to realise his dream of becoming a professional surfer.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## tommers (Mar 5, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I watched the first episode on tommers recommendation. I usually avoid supernatural/horror/monster shit so I'll give this a couple more episodes to see how silly it gets. If it was a straight historical adventure thing it would be right up my street but it looks like it's going to get weird.



It is historically very accurate, in as much as we know about the expedition. For example the spoiling of the food and the cans, the names of most of the people are accurate, the route of the expedition etc. The guy who died mentioned other people who had died earlier on, that's all true. The note left in the cairn is real. 

Some of it might also be less accurate. But who can tell. 

Oooh spooky. 

Anyway Orang Utan mentioned it first, so if you don't like it blame him.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2021)

Aye, there’s only one strand of the plot which’s  definitely historically inaccurate but it’s quite a big bit of the story


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2021)

I absolutely loved The Terror - watched the entire thing in one sitting yesterday after finishing the last of Bates Motel, 5 seasons of which had taken up the last couple of days (look, if I start complaining that I have put on weight during lockdown, remind me that I could have been doing more exercise and watching less TV).

I actively enjoy dramas that mix history with a little nonsense, if they are done well - and The Terror does it very well indeed.  Tbf, a lot of it is conjecture but feasible in "real world" terms without going into the supernatural horror type realm, but one strand of the story is obviously supernatural nonsense.


----------



## passenger (Mar 6, 2021)

A big shout for this one, it`s called Jellyfish, at the moment on the BBC I player  
Only a 7.0  on this one but I love this film so much.








						Jellyfish (2018) - IMDb
					

Jellyfish: Directed by James Gardner. With Liv Hill, Sinead Matthews, Cyril Nri, Angus Barnett. A young carer discovers an unlikely talent for stand-up comedy.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 6, 2021)

passenger said:


> A big shout for this one, it`s called Jellyfish, at the moment on the BBC I player
> Only a 7.0  on this one but I love this film so much.
> 
> 
> ...



Watched this morning. As gritty British youth dramas go it's really good. Young carers don't get much attention but it felt like it was well researched and presented a believable set of circumstances. Performance by the lead was great, her mum's wasn't always but overall II thought it came together really well. Would recommend.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2021)

^ have added to my list, so cheers for that.


----------



## nagapie (Mar 6, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Beats is up - Scottish film set in the early 90s about two lads going to a rave. Beautiful B&W photography, cracking soundtrack, fantastic young cast. And the rave is a proper rave with some amazing moments that actually feel real rather than posed and unnatural like so many other depictions of clubbing/raving/dancing off your tits to techno. 10/10 one of the best UK films to come out in the past ten years


Watched this last night, loved it. Definitely best depiction I've ever seen of being on ecstasy. 
Twas bittersweet. I listened to a load of old and great classic party tunes after but I felt sad that that part of my life is over because it was so fun.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 6, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Watched this last night, loved it. Definitely best depiction I've ever seen of being on ecstasy.
> Twas bittersweet.



Just watched it. Absolutely fucking fantastic! Deffo the best depiction as you say - had the sweats all the way through. Top banana. Snowballs & Resurrection!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 6, 2021)

Just watched Beats.  Goosebumps and teary smiles all round. Best acted gurn ever  Totally captured what goes on in your head at certain points. Wow, and n'aww. Beautifully done.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2021)

I might watch it again now, even though I bought it. Takes less clicks to get to iplayer


----------



## magneze (Mar 6, 2021)

Just finished Beats after reading the recommendations. Loved it. As has already been said, beautifully done. 🙌


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 7, 2021)

Epona said:


> I absolutely loved The Terror - watched the entire thing in one sitting yesterday after finishing the last of Bates Motel, 5 seasons of which had taken up the last couple of days (look, if I start complaining that I have put on weight during lockdown, remind me that I could have been doing more exercise and watching less TV).
> 
> I actively enjoy dramas that mix history with a little nonsense, if they are done well - and The Terror does it very well indeed.  Tbf, a lot of it is conjecture but feasible in "real world" terms without going into the supernatural horror type realm, but one strand of the story is obviously supernatural nonsense.



We enjoyed it, I read a review that said it was like, “Master and Commander meets The Thing”
Jared Harris and Ian Hart are really good in this. 
Mrs S. wondered if a sequel would be called Tumbuq 2.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 7, 2021)

stavros said:


> The whole of Spiral (Engrenages), all eight series, is up there, for anyone who fancies watching 56 hours of it to get to the start of the current series.


I’m on it!


----------



## sojourner (Mar 7, 2021)

Watched first 2 of The Terror. Am a sucker for owt polar and this is ace.


----------



## stavros (Mar 7, 2021)

I cheered myself up from a boring lockdown stupor earlier with the bright and vivacious Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 7, 2021)

stavros said:


> I cheered myself up from a boring lockdown stupor earlier with the bright and vivacious Apocalypse Now.



Directors cut an’ all


----------



## two sheds (Mar 8, 2021)

I've said it before but All Creatures Great and Small which I watched the original with my dad and the channel 5 version which I didn't are both superb. Do love them.


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Watched first 2 of The Terror. Am a sucker for owt polar and this is ace.


I'm about halfway though this. I was hooked straight away, but limiting myself to one or two episodes a night so I don't overdo it.

Apparently there's a second series set in a Japanese internment camp during world war two. I assume it's just the same premise (historical story plus some supernatural stuff) rather than a direct plot link though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 9, 2021)

We watched 3 eps of The Terror last night. I was immediately hooked. Other Half thought it was a bit slow but was well in by the 3rd one. Loving it.


----------



## stavros (Mar 9, 2021)

"Allow me to pop a jaunty little bonnet on your purview and ram it up the shitter with a lubricated horse cock."

In the Loop.


----------



## Mordi (Mar 9, 2021)

Beats was excellent, the right side of bittersweet. The kindness and uncertainty of the male friendship was beautiful, and the video visualisation at the heart of the party sequence was a really neat evocation of the arc of that moment.


----------



## stavros (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm not sure why the whole three series of The Royle Family has appeared. A sly dig from the BBC at current affairs?


----------



## Oldboy (Mar 10, 2021)

stavros said:


> I'm not sure why the whole three series of The Royle Family has appeared. A sly dig from the BBC at current affairs?



There was something on last night about Caroline Aherne, John Thompson presenting. I'd imagine it's something to do with her.


----------



## sojourner (Mar 10, 2021)

neonwilderness said:


> Apparently there's a second series set in a Japanese internment camp during world war two. I assume it's just the same premise (historical story plus some supernatural stuff) rather than a direct plot link though.


We finished it last night. Spot on telly, made me want to reread my polar exploration books. The second series doesn't sound anywhere near as interesting to me, purely due to location.


----------



## killer b (Mar 11, 2021)

Fucking hell, The Terror is brilliant isn't it?


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> Fucking hell, The Terror is brilliant isn't it?



No. It could have been, but there was way too much CGI monster bollocks. It would have been so, so much better if they had focused solely on the disintegration of the crew and their descent into cannibalism, could have been genuinely horrifying, but no, monster bollocks. Ruined opportunity

Brilliant acting from a great cast though.


----------



## Roseygirl (Mar 12, 2021)

killer b said:


> Fucking hell, The Terror is brilliant isn't it?


 Not for me at all. I struggle with iplayer and never seem to find much to watch on it, so Im going to be watching this thread now I've found it


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> No. It could have been, but there was way too much CGI monster bollocks. It would have been so, so much better if they had focused solely on the disintegration of the crew and their descent into cannibalism, could have been genuinely horrifying, but no, monster bollocks. Ruined opportunity
> 
> Brilliant acting from a great cast though.


Kinda missing the point then


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

on sci-fi series The Spaceship: “I enjoyed it but it was a shame it had a spaceship in it”


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> on sci-fi series The Spaceship: “I enjoyed it but it was a shame it had a spaceship in it”



So terror _has _to involve monsters does it?

E2A you enjoyed Saint Maud right? Pretty terrifying, no?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> So terror _has _to involve monsters does it?
> 
> E2A you enjoyed Saint Maud right? Pretty terrifying, no?


That’s the story. Hence the title. The horror of man’s abuse of the land and its people made manifest.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

St Maud was quite scary, but not sure of the relevance here


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> St Maud was quite scary, but not sure of the relevance here



The relevance is that there were no CGI monsters in it  yet it had plenty of terror. it's my opinion that the "..made manifest" part you talk about above was clumsy (at best - fucking laughable at worst) and actually detracted from the entire thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> The relevance is that there were no CGI monsters in it  yet it had plenty of terror. it's my opinion that the "..made manifest" part you talk about above was clumsy (at best - fucking laughable at worst) and actually detracted from the entire thing.


That’s the whole point of the story though, it’s like complaining about ET having an alien in it


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 12, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s the whole point of the story though, it’s like complaining about ET having an alien in it



No, it isn't. The show wasn't called The Shit CGI Monster now was it?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> No, it isn't. The show wasn't called The Shit CGI Monster now was it?


You can’t have the story without the monster


----------



## D'wards (Mar 12, 2021)

Coming to bbc4 and iplayer on Tuesday 16th March- Crock of Gold- the Shane McGowan story.

It's a great doc with great participants. 
I found Gerry Adams a very charming and engaging person.

Poor old Shane is completely fucked now - can barely talk or walk


----------



## Numbers (Mar 12, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Just watched Beats.  Goosebumps and teary smiles all round. Best acted gurn ever  Totally captured what goes on in your head at certain points. Wow, and n'aww. Beautifully done.


Lend us your glasses mate


----------



## moody (Mar 13, 2021)

watching the terror here, on episode four so far. trying to ration them.

the serpent a while back was also brill


----------



## Supine (Mar 13, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Beats is up - Scottish film set in the early 90s about two lads going to a rave. Beautiful B&W photography, cracking soundtrack, fantastic young cast. And the rave is a proper rave with some amazing moments that actually feel real rather than posed and unnatural like so many other depictions of clubbing/raving/dancing off your tits to techno. 10/10 one of the best UK films to come out in the past ten years



Really enjoyed that. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Nivag (Mar 13, 2021)

Supine said:


> Really enjoyed that. Thanks for the heads up


I watched it last night and liked it too.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 13, 2021)

I’m enjoying “the 80s with Dominic Sandbrook”, albeit I am watching it live


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 14, 2021)

The Terror is so called because that was the name of one of the ships not just the monster thing.

Good article here in plans to search the wreckage. It would be amazing if they could find out what really happened. If you haven't watched the whole series it might have some spoilers.









						What happened on HMS Terror? Divers plan return to Franklin wrecks
					

Scientists hope that ice will give up more clues to the fate of the 1845 Arctic expedition to find the Northwest Passage




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## danski (Mar 14, 2021)

Beats was ok. The rave was very realistic and the music good too.  
The rest was a bit meh.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 14, 2021)

I’ve also just finished The Terror. It’s great, atmospheric and moves at a glacial pace for big chunks which is absolutely fitting.   There was a point yesterday where I was trying to fight off a nap, and the tempo of the dialogue and pauses between speech was completely in tune with my closing eyes.  I kept feeling that dizzy/vertigo of plummeting into unconsciousness and then bouncing back up again, three or four times in a row.  It added a total mindfuck to the experience.  

I agree, though, the supernatural element was the least interesting bit.  The story would’ve held up happily with The Elements (and occasional actual polar bears) as the unknowable Big Bad.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 14, 2021)

That’s not the story though! It would have been a bad move to remove the monster from the story. Maybe people aren’t aware that it’s an adaptation of a novel if they haven’t looked at the credits


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> That’s not the story though! It would have been a bad move to remove the monster from the story. Maybe people aren’t aware that it’s an adaptation of a novel if they haven’t looked at the credits


I know that.  I just think AMC would’ve been better off commissioning a story about this totally fascinating true story rather than commissioning an adapted screenplay of a novel with a silly monster in it.


----------



## moonsi til (Mar 14, 2021)

Adam Curtis docs on BBC 1 via iplayer - no doubt already mentioned.


----------



## MBV (Mar 14, 2021)

still loving Spiral - now on series  8. Should savour it really.


----------



## two sheds (Mar 14, 2021)

The Plank on iPlayer now. Not seen it for years but remember it fondly.



> Classic British comedy, full of stars, about two workmen delivering planks to a building site. This is done with music and a sort of "wordless dialogue" which consists of a few mumbled sounds to convey the appropriate emotion.
> 
> *Director: *Eric Sykes
> *Writer:* Eric Sykes
> *Stars:* Tommy Cooper, Eric Sykes, Jimmy Edwards


----------



## killer b (Mar 14, 2021)

We finished The Terror last night - I don't think it totally lived up to the promise of the first few episodes - a few episodes dragged a bit, they could probably have done it in 6 instead of 10... 

but still, a great cast, a great story, I liked the monster stuff though thought it best realised when you couldn't see it properly. Found the ending a bit strange and unsatisfying though.


----------



## passenger (Mar 14, 2021)

Really enjoyed Terror, just something about it kept me going through all 10 episodes could have been done in 5 episodes. But still good show old chap.


----------



## VfromtheG (Mar 15, 2021)

Things i love that are on there currently:

Beats - A brilliant film set around a 90s rave against the CJ bill. The best film made about rave culture so far imo.

The Lighthouse

In the Loop + entire series.

What we do in the Shadows - series 1+ 2 ! 

Nighty night , Blackadder, Porridge, Leauge Gentlemen +in no 9  

Adam Curtis films 

Apocalypse Now

Dr Who


----------



## stavros (Mar 15, 2021)

Alpha Papa is up there now. It may not be as good as Knowing Me Knowing You, or I'm... but even so.


----------



## campanula (Mar 15, 2021)

I have vaguely been watching The Terror - lots of trenchant silences, brooding looks, generally a bit monotone - great stuff to watch while knitting.


----------



## Chz (Mar 16, 2021)

The Lighthouse is on? Jesus, I have to stop renting DVDs that are available to stream!!! I just watched it last weekend off my Cinema Paradiso sub.

Great film.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 16, 2021)

Chz said:


> The Lighthouse is on? Jesus, I have to stop renting DVDs that are available to stream!!! I just watched it last weekend off my Cinema Paradiso sub.
> 
> Great film.


You can still rent DVDs?


----------



## Chz (Mar 16, 2021)

Cinema Paradiso is the only DVD-by-mail service left standing, I believe. I stick with it because they have a great selection of classic and foreign stuff, and for the occasional blockbuster that's going to look better off blu-ray than it will off a stream.

Curzon might be able to tempt me away if their service was a bit more all-inclusive. Right now it's pay them money and, more often than not, pay some more money for what you want to actually view.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 16, 2021)

This was on last night. I'd never really read about the jersey abuse scandal at the time. It's an interesting episode of Storyville but at the end I couldn't help thinking the victims still hadn't got justice.









						BBC Four - Storyville, Dark Secrets of a Trillion Dollar Island: Garenne
					

How the revelation of Jersey's child abuse scandal divided its community.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## D'wards (Mar 16, 2021)

Just finished s2 of What We Do in the Shadows.
Absolutely hilarious with a fair amount of English actors and English humour in it too (its set in Statten Island)

Benedict Wong turns up as a Chinese mystical shop owner (like you used to get in 80s films eg Gremlins) but plays him with his thick Manchester accent.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 17, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Just finished s2 of What We Do in the Shadows.
> Absolutely hilarious with a fair amount of English actors and English humour in it too (its set in Statten Island)
> 
> Benedict Wong turns up as a Chinese mystical shop owner (like you used to get in 80s films eg Gremlins) but plays him with his thick Manchester accent.


Salford that


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 17, 2021)

BBC4 are repeating early Yes Minister and Reginald Perrin (the 1970s one with leonard rossiter) at the moment, so are coming up on i-player


----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2021)

Harry Hill has done three silent shorts, on cavemen, Napoleon and a monkey respectively. Good clean fun.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 17, 2021)

Excellent telly. 

Hard watch but totally worth watching.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 17, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> BBC4 are repeating early Yes Minister and Reginald Perrin (the 1970s one with leonard rossiter) at the moment, so are coming up on i-player


yes, the first three fall and rise are on there, and i think the same number of ym


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 17, 2021)

Fall and Rise is also on Youtube, I've been watching it gradually.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> yes, the first three fall and rise are on there, and i think the same number of ym



also mildly alarming to realise i'm a few years older now than 'reggie' was when he started his mid life crisis...


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2021)

Puddy_Tat said:


> also mildly alarming to realise i'm a few years older now than 'reggie' was when he started his mid life crisis...


You didn't get where you are by having a televised mlc


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You didn't get where you are by having a televised mlc



no, i'm not a televised mlc person...


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 18, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> You didn't get where you are by having a televised mlc



Super post


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 18, 2021)

Chz said:


> The Lighthouse is on?


Yes, but it’s not the one you probably think it is


----------



## Chz (Mar 18, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes, but it’s not the one you probably think it is


It sounded like the one I meant, but on closer inspection you're right.


----------



## campanula (Mar 19, 2021)

I have gotten to episode 7 of the Terror and ground to a halt. So relentlessly grim. Could  I feasibly skip on past 8 and 9, straight to 10 (I want to finish as I have already invested hours of my life


----------



## killer b (Mar 19, 2021)

Fucking hell, we finally watched Beats and it's every bit as wonderful as everyone says. The rave scene is just glorious.


----------



## Red Cat (Mar 20, 2021)

campanula said:


> I have gotten to episode 7 of the Terror and ground to a halt. So relentlessly grim. Could  I feasibly skip on past 8 and 9, straight to 10 (I want to finish as I have already invested hours of my life



It was quite hard work at points  - i did have to look away quite a lot -  but I loved watching Jared Harris and Tobias Menzies so I wasn't tempted to skip.


----------



## Epona (Mar 20, 2021)

Red Cat said:


> It was quite hard work at points  - i did have to look away quite a lot -  but I loved watching Jared Harris and Tobias Menzies so I wasn't tempted to skip.



I really like seeing Jared Harris in things - took a while for him to grow on me but now if I see he is in something that is likely to persuade me to give it a go


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 20, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I’m enjoying “the 80s with Dominic Sandbrook”, albeit I am watching it live



Episode 2 was good as well, touching on the “loony left” as described in the contemporary media, computer games, the miners strike, the Falklands war and Mary Whitehouse amongst other topics. Switched over the rugby before it focussed on Thatch and Brighton bomb.


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2021)

I watched the first episode last night of this documentary following a professional video game team. Strangely interesting from a human level, even if I had no idea what they were doing in their actual games.


----------



## belboid (Mar 23, 2021)

The 2017 episode of imagine... with Nawal el Saadawi was repeated last night. A great episode about a great writer and amazing woman - BBC One - imagine..., Winter 2017, She Spoke the Unspeakable


----------



## kittyP (Mar 23, 2021)

Epona said:


> I really like seeing Jared Harris in things - took a while for him to grow on me but now if I see he is in something that is likely to persuade me to give it a go



I am totally in love with Jared Harris


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 23, 2021)

I, too, adore Jared Harris. He's just brilliant.


----------



## [62] (Mar 24, 2021)

The Mole - Infiltrating North Korea 

Gripping, disturbing and pretty insane. I think if someone had told me the story I would have dismissed much of it as too far-fetched.


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 24, 2021)

Another mole here. A recently bereaved Chilean widower goes undercover in a nursing home. I don't often use the word delightful but it's just that.









						BBC Four - Storyville, Undercover OAP: The Mole Agent
					

An 83-year-old widower is recruited to go undercover in a Chilean nursing home.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 24, 2021)

[62] said:


> The Mole - Infiltrating North Korea
> 
> Gripping, disturbing and pretty insane. I think if someone had told me the story I would have dismissed much of it as too far-fetched.



Just watched the first episode. It's the same film maker as this. Highly recommended.









						BBC Four - Storyville, Murder in the Bush: Cold Case Hammarskjöld
					

A search for the truth behind the plane crash that killed a UN secretary-general in 1961.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## passenger (Mar 24, 2021)

Very heavy and powerful police documentary about Manchester gangs.









						Millions watch BBC documentary on capture of Manchester kidnapping gang
					

It's gripped the nation.




					themanc.com


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 24, 2021)

Shane McGowan doc, crock of something or other. Most enjoyable. . . But man he looks ropey as fuck.
Looks like they had to film him a million times to get anything out of him, but then got most of it from archive interviews.


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 27, 2021)

Watched Beats last night. Thanks for the recommendation, really enjoyed it. Apparently the total budget was £25k 😳 even more amazing!


----------



## bmd (Mar 29, 2021)

passenger said:


> Very heavy and powerful police documentary about Manchester gangs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved this! It's mad how the police are just like "yeah, he imports coke." Every street seems to have one.


----------



## moody (Mar 29, 2021)

watched the Shane MacGowan thing on bbc4. was really impressed and thats from someone who isn't really into the Pogues.

I think it's the style of doc, they employed it with the Guns & Roses & Ginger Baker efforts, they were both real good.









						BBC Four - Crock of Gold: A Few Rounds with Shane MacGowan
					

Definitive documentary on musical icon Shane MacGowan, Ireland’s most beloved punk poet.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 31, 2021)

Collectiv is up there now. Fantastic stuff though very grim. It's a fly on the wall documentary in which two journalists, a victim and an inexperienced politician examine the aftermath of a nightclub fire that killed many young people, most of the victims dying in hospital because of inadequate hygiene in hospitals. They discover corruption everywhere and it makes a fitting watch after seeing the debacle of PPE contracts and other outsourcing fiascos. It’ll make you furious but I can’t recommend it highly enough


----------



## sojourner (Apr 2, 2021)

'Empire of the Sun' and 'Apocalypse Now' are both on there. Old films but well worth a watch. We enjoyed both last weekend. Actually helped watching AN after a space cake, made much more sense of the middle section


----------



## stavros (Apr 2, 2021)

I started watching The Disappearance today, a French drama about a missing teenage girl in Lyon. Some predictable parts to it, but it's shaping up reasonably well.

dfm ought to give a go as a replacement for Spiral.


----------



## MBV (Apr 2, 2021)

stavros - thank you. I'll have a look.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 2, 2021)

The syndicate


----------



## Maltin (Apr 2, 2021)

The documentary, Finding Jack Charlton, was on recently and is now on iPlayer. A very good documentary but was also very sad to see him with dementia.


----------



## stavros (Apr 4, 2021)

Fatal Attraction, up there for the next three weeks.


----------



## oryx (Apr 4, 2021)

Maltin said:


> The documentary, Finding Jack Charlton, was on recently and is now on iPlayer. A very good documentary but was also very sad to see him with dementia.


Saw this last night - excellent and yes, sad.

But there are also some uplifting bits, like Ireland's win against Romania with a background of folk music and crowd scenes. 

Recommended.


----------



## stavros (Apr 7, 2021)

Louis Theroux: Shooting Joe Exotic. His best thing for a while, I thought.


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2021)

Match of the Day have started their Top 10 series again, this time in the blue room face to face. Lineker and Shearer are back, with Richards replacing Wright. I'm not sure that's the wisest move, because in the first show, worst grounds to play at, he had no idea where the Dell or Roker Park were. Jenas, Keown or Dublin might've been better bets.


----------



## stavros (Apr 9, 2021)

stavros said:


> I started watching The Disappearance today, a French drama about a missing teenage girl in Lyon. Some predictable parts to it, but it's shaping up reasonably well.
> 
> dfm ought to give a go as a replacement for Spiral.



I want to bump this, because I finished it last night. Excellent stuff, with twists at the end of every episode and keeping you hooked 'til the end.


----------



## oryx (Apr 9, 2021)

stavros said:


> I want to bump this, because I finished it last night. Excellent stuff, with twists at the end of every episode and keeping you hooked 'til the end.


Thanks for this recommendation - we watched the first episode and it's very good. Good and realistic storyline, well-acted and shot.

(It helped to assuage our anger at the Masterchef final being cancelled in favour of non-stop nauseating toadying coverage of Price Phillip.   )


----------



## D'wards (Apr 10, 2021)

I'm velly much enjoying Bates Motel- its quite binge worthy and all series are on there.


----------



## stavros (Apr 10, 2021)

oryx said:


> (It helped to assuage our anger at the Masterchef final being cancelled in favour of non-stop nauseating toadying coverage of Price Phillip.  )



Coincidentally, he makes a cameo in episode seven as one of the suspects.


----------



## Babe Rainbow (Apr 11, 2021)

Watched this yesterday.   Seen the hotel mentioned online before but this is brilliant.








						BBC Two - Amazing Hotels: Life Beyond the Lobby, Series 1, Giraffe Manor, Kenya
					

Giles and Monica discover a unique hotel where giraffes, staff and guests all coexist.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Apr 11, 2021)

They seem to have put a gigatonne of MMA fights up there this weekend. I'd not watched it before, despite training in kickboxing myself, so I quite enjoyed my first taste.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 12, 2021)

I didn't know where to put this as it's on ITV2 but this thread felt best as it's a terrestrial channel....

Zomboat
A series about a group of young people trying to (very slowly) escape a zombie apocalypse in Birmingham by taking a narrowboat on the canal to London.

It's really good fun. Fairly low key and low budget. Great Saturday afternoon lockdown viewing.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 12, 2021)

moody said:


> watched the Shane MacGowan thing on bbc4. was really impressed and thats from someone who isn't really into the Pogues.
> 
> I think it's the style of doc, they employed it with the Guns & Roses & Ginger Baker efforts, they were both real good.
> 
> ...



Just watched this, 
Really quite moving and fascinating. 
Really lovely to see what a good relationship he has had with his parents and that they understood what he was doing and supported him.


----------



## D'wards (Apr 13, 2021)

Thoroughly enjoying This is my House. 

Kind of like through the keyhole but rather than a celeb it's 4 people who have to convince the panel of comedians its their house. 

Cos it is a bunch of comedians deciding its very funny


----------



## haushoch (Apr 15, 2021)

Watched the Angels Share last night, a film by Ken Loach I had never heard of.  We really enjoyed it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 15, 2021)

haushoch said:


> Watched the Angels Share last night, a film by Ken Loach I had never heard of.  We really enjoyed it.


I love that film. May well watch it again as its there.


----------



## donkyboy (Apr 18, 2021)

Watched the first episode of britains next jeweller or whatever its called. thought was good. Look forward to the next episode.


----------



## marshall (Apr 26, 2021)

Catching up on that 'Bent Coppers: Behind the line of duty' docu series, the 2nd one about Soho in 70s had some great footage from back in the day. Didn't start working there until the early/mid 80s, but it still made me a bit nostalgic. And coppers were big fuckers back then, forgot about the height restrictions.


----------



## marshall (Apr 26, 2021)

donkyboy said:


> Watched the first episode of britains next jeweller or whatever its called. thought was good. Look forward to the next episode.



All that glitters, yh, lockdown has really turned me onto these shows...Great Pottery Throw Down, Sewing Bee, love 'em all.


----------



## han (Apr 28, 2021)

I'm absolutely loving Life On Mars. Several years after everyone else! What an insane and brilliant production!


----------



## bimble (May 5, 2021)

Watch 'The Victim', four part drama. Really, do it. Thought it was excellent.


----------



## Elpenor (May 10, 2021)

I just spotted Snowfall Season 4 is on the bbc iplayer


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 10, 2021)

marshall said:


> All that glitters, yh, lockdown has really turned me onto these shows...Great Pottery Throw Down, Sewing Bee, love 'em all.


Thanks for the reminder, I'd forgotten about the jewellery one after seeing a trailer a while ago. I'm currently watching the Sewing Bee and Glow Up - the make up artist one.


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2021)

Twelve Monkeys and When Harry Met Sally are both there at the moment. I've not seen either, so I intend to put that right over the next few weeks.


----------



## Epona (May 10, 2021)

stavros said:


> Twelve Monkeys and When Harry Met Sally are both there at the moment. I've not seen either, so I intend to put that right over the next few weeks.



I love Twelve Monkeys.


----------



## Part 2 (May 11, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I just spotted Snowfall Season 4 is on the bbc iplayer



 Started it tonight. 4 episodes in but it doesn't feel as good as the previous series'.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 11, 2021)

han said:


> I'm absolutely loving Life On Mars. Several years after everyone else! What an insane and brilliant production!


When you are done check out the US version for larks. . . .well, maybe one episode and the conclusion. It's got the best comedy punchline of any TV show ever.


----------



## han (May 11, 2021)

In Pursuit Of Love, if you like period dramas, is absolutely glorious. Witty, charming, bursting with great actors,  the plot is based around the ups and downs of this family in the inter war years, based on the book by Nancy Mitford.


----------



## Part 2 (May 11, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Started it tonight. 4 episodes in but it doesn't feel as good as the previous series'.



I take this back, it's hotting up. Some of the acting is a bit ropey at times though.


----------



## haushoch (May 12, 2021)

bimble said:


> Watch 'The Victim', four part drama. Really, do it. Thought it was excellent.



 We did and agree.


----------



## girasol (May 15, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> I just spotted Snowfall Season 4 is on the bbc iplayer



I started watching yesterday (S1 that is) - without knowing anything about it, as it kept popping up whenever I went to iPlayer.  And yes, my first thought was a mix of "The Wire" and "Narcos" (not a bad thing).  Looks promising, and there are only 4 months left of it being shown (first 3 seasons).  It gets a high rating on IMDB, I'm looking forward to watching it.

Loving  "The Great British Sewing Bee" - can't sew, but I find garment construction fascinating!  Shame previous seasons aren't available.


----------



## stavros (May 15, 2021)

Race, Power and Pop. One of Little Mix looks at racism in the music and entertainment industry, and her experiences of it.


----------



## han (May 16, 2021)

Not the cheeriest of subjects, but Pandemic 2020 is an incredible 3 part documentary on iplayer. It is about the pandemic from the perspectives of various different people all around the world. It's absolutely beautifully shot, and also lays bare the inequality that Covid has exposed. The people being interviewed include a BLM activist from the Bronx, a British nurse, two young people from Wuhan, a couple from Kenya. Highly recommended.


----------



## stavros (May 16, 2021)

Storyville always seems to be worth watching, and this two-parter on education in the New York State prison system is excellent.


----------



## han (May 17, 2021)

I just watched The Battle For Britney which came out a few weeks ago. 

Fucking hell, I had no idea that Britney Spears has been stripped of her legal rights and her access to her fortune, and basically controlled by her father for the past 12 years. This documentary sheds light on the situation, plus interviews key people including from the #freebritney movement. Highly recommended if you don't already know about this situation.


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2021)

han said:


> I just watched The Battle For Britney which came out a few weeks ago.
> 
> Fucking hell, I had no idea that Britney Spears has been stripped of her legal rights and her access to her fortune, and basically controlled by her father for the past 12 years. This documentary sheds light on the situation, plus interviews key people including from the #freebritney movement. Highly recommended if you don't already know about this situation.



I watched that the other day too. I knew a bit about the "conservatorship" beforehand, but it was educational nonetheless.


----------



## han (May 18, 2021)

stavros said:


> I watched that the other day too. I knew a bit about the "conservatorship" beforehand, but it was educational nonetheless.


I just find it incredible that she has no civil liberties at all, and loads of people are making milking loads of $ from her fortune. Anyway, well worth watching, though it did make me shake my fists at the telly!


----------



## kittyP (May 20, 2021)

han said:


> I just find it incredible that she has no civil liberties at all, and loads of people are making milking loads of $ from her fortune. Anyway, well worth watching, though it did make me shake my fists at the telly!



It was very eyeopening and frightening.


----------



## kittyP (May 20, 2021)

The Psychedelic Drug Trial - looking at UK research into psilocybin for depression.


----------



## miss direct (May 20, 2021)

I'm watching the pact..enjoyable.. Nice Welsh countryside.


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I'm watching the pact..enjoyable.. Nice Welsh countryside.


I've watched the first two and am enjoying it.
Although any sane person would have called the police themselves when they found him im certain. 
Interesting to see where it leads - will they start turning on each other?


----------



## D'wards (May 20, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I'm watching the pact..enjoyable.. Nice Welsh countryside.





Spoiler



I reckon the aunt and dad are behind it, or is that too obvious?


----------



## miss direct (May 20, 2021)

I'm on number 5 so won't say anything!


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 21, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I'm watching the pact..enjoyable.. Nice Welsh countryside.



lasted about 30 minutes before i took to my phone. then noticed Ms kak had done the same.  clunky dialogue, credibility stretching premise and the I had no intertest in the drama of seeing how shit it all gets for the protagonists.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

Can you watch live tv with subs on iplayer? Wanna get smashed on wine and whiskey and watch Eurovision


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

You can indeed


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2021)

belboid said:


> You can indeed


LIES!


----------



## belboid (May 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> LIES!


Well, you can when you can. But not always it seems


----------



## Part 2 (May 23, 2021)

BBC One - Subnormal: A British Scandal
					

An examination of one of the biggest scandals in the history of British education.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 24, 2021)

trabuquera said:


> The Octopus In My House - nerdy cephalopod expert builds relationship with one kept in a large tank in his sitting room for a year. Unexpectedly touching and full of deep questions, pretty pictures and real science.
> 
> BBC Two - Natural World, 2019-2020, The Octopus in My House


Just watched this,  I felt quite emotional considering people eat such an intelligent creature. Got something in my eye a few times.


----------



## stavros (May 24, 2021)

Gods of Snooker is excellent. The three episodes broadly speaking focus on Alex Higgins, Steve Davies and Jimmy White respectively, although there's plenty from Messrs Thorburn, Taylor, Hendry, etc too.


----------



## 1927 (May 24, 2021)

bellaozzydog said:


> Somewhat annoyed with myself that I am enjoying Portillo on his global train journeys


I was wondering what Urban’s  view is of his railway programme. I love it, the pace of it and the balance between entertainment and learning is perfect, but it’s him! 🤔


----------



## oryx (May 24, 2021)

1927 said:


> I was wondering what Urban’s  view is of his railway programme. I love it, the pace of it and the balance between entertainment and learning is perfect, but it’s him! 🤔



Pretty much the same as you.

His ahem, _colourful _choice of attire is a source of much amusement to me & OH.


----------



## Epona (May 24, 2021)

1927 said:


> I was wondering what Urban’s  view is of his railway programme. I love it, the pace of it and the balance between entertainment and learning is perfect, but it’s him! 🤔



Yeah I just can't   If it was anyone slightly to the left of him I would be well up for it, but it just leaves a bad taste.


----------



## kittyP (May 27, 2021)

Dinosaur - The pilot episode of a new comedy written by and starring Ashley Storrie about a young women on the autistic spectrum, which Storrie is herself. 
I really liked it and I think I read her saying that it has been picked up for a full series


----------



## D'wards (May 27, 2021)

1927 said:


> I was wondering what Urban’s  view is of his railway programme. I love it, the pace of it and the balance between entertainment and learning is perfect, but it’s him! 🤔


I love it too. Last week was all in Kent and East Sussex- in some places I know well.

As a Council ouse kid, I have no problem with poshos as long as they are upfront about it - the ones who try and push some thin working class pedigree get on my tits.

I do like/admire his dress sense too. Not everyone can pull off peach trousers with a green and white stripey blazer

Portillo,  e's alright for a Tory.


----------



## D'wards (May 27, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> Just watched this,  I felt quite emotional considering people eat such an intelligent creature. Got something in my eye a few times.


The dreaming octopus was fascinating. I'd like an octopus lodger


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 27, 2021)

That was fantastic when it was dreaming. I quite liked how it liked to watch the telly


----------



## D'wards (May 27, 2021)

Calamity1971 said:


> That was fantastic when it was dreaming. I quite liked how it liked to watch the telly


I saw it when it was on..is this from the same doc? 

If I won the lottery or became an unlikely cocaine baron I'd love to have a pet Octopus 🐙  if it wasn't somehow cruel


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 27, 2021)

D'wards said:


> I saw it when it was on..is this from the same doc?
> 
> If I won the lottery or became an unlikely cocaine baron I'd love to have a pet Octopus 🐙  if it wasn't somehow cruel



Yeh, I remember him saying about the colour change when awake catching a crab.


----------



## D'wards (May 28, 2021)

miss direct said:


> I'm on number 5 so won't say anything!





Spoiler



I think the end was a little unbelievable but I very much enjoyed the whole thing overall.
I don't think someone would take the rap for murder even if they had done one horrible thing to them and felt it was atonement - its too much.
But it was still excellent overall


----------



## BillRiver (May 28, 2021)

I've just finished the 3rd series of Motherland.

Enjoyed it a lot.

Definitely recognise characters from my times at the school gates.


----------



## D'wards (May 28, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I've just finished the 3rd series of Motherland.
> 
> Enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> Definitely recognise characters from my times at the school gates.


I loved the mother's day ep when Anne and and her mum bumped into Amanda in the restaurant.

Anne and her mum were all chubby and self effacing and frumpy and laughing and happy, whereas Amanda and her mum were all beautiful and stylish but absolutely snide and nasty and horrible.

You could see how much Anne and her mum loved each other and liked each other and Amanda and mum didn't. 

Found it quite a touching scene.


----------



## D'wards (May 28, 2021)

For those who liked The Pact, you might like Guilt- about a couple of brothers who accidentally knock someone down and then try and cover it up for reasons 

Guilt, Series 1: Episode 1: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/m0009qm2 via @bbciplayer


----------



## stavros (May 31, 2021)

Pot Black from 1983, between Alex Higgins and a very young Jimmy White.


----------



## Epona (May 31, 2021)

I did watch The Pact, I thought it was a little bit far fetched mind you.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 31, 2021)

The excellent (and twisty) Japanese (horror) film 'One cut of the dead@ is on iplayer.


----------



## Chz (May 31, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The excellent (and twisty) Japanese (horror) film 'One cut of the dead@ is on iplayer.


Except for the bit where it's actually on All4. 😉


----------



## Epona (Jun 1, 2021)

Coco was on regular channel over the weekend and is currently on iPlayer - wonderul kids/family animated film with a strong Day of the Dead theme.
I thoroughly enjoyed it and got proper choked up at times.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 1, 2021)

Chz said:


> Except for the bit where it's actually on All4. 😉


Is it? Whoops. Must have thought it was the BBC because there were no adverts. 
Anyway it's ace.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 1, 2021)

African Apocalypse 

presenter irked me with some of the narrative but otherwise did a good job with tracking the real life murderous captain  Voulet across Niger.


----------



## killer b (Jun 5, 2021)

_Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_ is up there atm (apparently for another 25 days). If you haven't seen it, take the opportunity 'cause it's a total masterpiece.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 5, 2021)

Darkness; Those Who Kill is excellent. Proper, gasp out loud twists.

Blinded; Those Who Kill, however, whilst not bad, has some ridiculous plot twists that have you screaming in frustration at the telly ‘this would never happen!’ - a decent enough binge though


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 5, 2021)

killer b said:


> _Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_ is up there atm (apparently for another 25 days). If you haven't seen it, take the opportunity 'cause it's a total masterpiece.


That’s probably my next on the list to watch on Britbox.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jun 5, 2021)

killer b said:


> _Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_ is up there atm (apparently for another 25 days). If you haven't seen it, take the opportunity 'cause it's a total masterpiece.



It doesn’t quite capture the grime of the series but it is superb.


----------



## killer b (Jun 5, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> It doesn’t quite capture the grime of the series but it is superb.


It is the series!


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Jun 5, 2021)

killer b said:


> It is the series!



So it is. Brilliant.

Spot Capt. Picard stick to the script and only reports seeing 4 lights ;-)


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 5, 2021)

All of battlestar Galactica is up. Great stuff until the final season, where it's revealed the writers were makeing it up as they go along. If you can get past that you'll love it.


----------



## girasol (Jun 5, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> All of battlestar Galactica is up. Great stuff until the final season, where it's revealed the writers were makeing it up as they go along. If you can get past that you'll love it.


I've watchedit all twice. Maybe time for 3rd time!


----------



## Epona (Jun 5, 2021)

I watched that Britney Spears thing, it was a bit chilling.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2021)

Lance- 2 parter about Lance Armstrong

He is a fucking psycopath


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> I watched that Britney Spears thing, it was a bit chilling.


In what way? I'm not interested in a Britney doc, but the 'chilling' aspect makes it sound intriguing.


----------



## stavros (Jun 6, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> Lance- 2 parter about Lance Armstrong
> 
> He is a fucking psycopath



I have that saved to watch at some point.


----------



## Epona (Jun 6, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> In what way? I'm not interested in a Britney doc, but the 'chilling' aspect makes it sound intriguing.



It was talked about a few pages back, it's about the guardianship order (sorry, can't recall the correct US legal term for it) she is under where basically she has no control over or say in her own life at all - it's interesting on that front.  I personally have little interest in Britney herself either, but I had no idea about the legal stuff.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> It was talked about a few pages back, it's about the guardianship order (sorry, can't recall the correct US legal term for it) she is under where basically she has no control over or say in her own life at all - it's interesting on that front.  I personally have little interest in Britney herself either, but I had no idea about the legal stuff.


That does sound interesting. 
I'd ask more questions, but I assume i'd have to watch the doc really.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 6, 2021)

Just watched Time. Disturbing but good acting.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 6, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Just watched Time. Disturbing but good acting.


Lovely and grim for a Sunday night.

I'd be like Mark if I ended up in the clink- I have a shaved head and tattoo sleeves but am in reality a complete wuss who abhors real life violence. But there again this hasn't been tested for 25 years


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 6, 2021)

Grim but looks to be classic McGovern


----------



## nottsgirl (Jun 7, 2021)

miss direct said:


> Just watched Time. Disturbing but good acting.


This just made me cry (had had a glass of wine).


----------



## nottsgirl (Jun 7, 2021)

I wasn't sure if it was realistic showing one prison officer to a landing for association, seemed a bit risky to me.


----------



## ash (Jun 7, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> I wasn't sure if it was realistic showing one prison officer to a landing for association, seemed a bit risky to me.


Also everyone is searched going into prisons I can’t see him getting away with that!


----------



## nottsgirl (Jun 7, 2021)

ash said:


> Also everyone is searched going into prisons I can’t see him getting away with that!


Are the prison officers searched every day going in? That's something I can see them slacking on.


----------



## nottsgirl (Jun 7, 2021)

V good doc about revenge porn.


----------



## D'wards (Jun 7, 2021)

Just finished Time, the whole series.

I thought it was outstanding,  really good telly. A 5/5 from me


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 8, 2021)

ash said:


> Also everyone is searched going into prisons I can’t see him getting away with that!



Screws get paid fuck all, course they take stuff in and get away with it. I'd gamble it's one of the easiest ways to get stuff in.









						Dozens of prison staff sacked over prohibited items, MoJ figures show
					

Exclusive: FoI request reveals there have been 88 convictions of HMP and outside staff in five years




					www.google.com
				




I thought Sean Bean was excellent, looked completely ground down very quickly and the scenes where inmates described their crimes and the stupid decisions that led to them being incarcerated hit very hard. It's good telly with a few minor annoyances.



Spoiler



Why did Mark go to Jackson Jones for help dealing with Jonno when Kav had already said 'I owe you one' for writing the card?

I also wondered whether the ghosting was realistic and what would happen if a screw had family threatened like that in real life.





nottsgirl said:


> I wasn't sure if it was realistic showing one prison officer to a landing for association, seemed a bit risky to me.



Fairly sure I've seen a 'reporter goes undercover' type documentary on prisons where exactly that happened.


----------



## Cerv (Jun 8, 2021)

killer b said:


> _Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy_ is up there atm (apparently for another 25 days). If you haven't seen it, take the opportunity 'cause it's a total masterpiece.


I hadn't so cheers for the heads up


----------



## D'wards (Jun 8, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> Are the prison officers searched every day going in? That's something I can see them slacking on.


The majority of contraband is brought in by dodgy officers iirc


----------



## stdP (Jun 11, 2021)

I'm not a fan of footie, or indeed any sport, but I was at school with a lot of Liverpool fans when Hillsborough went down; it became a formative point in my youth where I became aware there was either a massive misunderstanding between what the fans and a lot of eyewitnesses were saying and what the newspapers/police were reporting... or just outright lies.

In any case, I found this doco on it very interesting (as well as moving and infuriating) as it fills in a lot of the detail of what went on before, during and after although it doesn't dwell on rags like the Scum and deplorable way they shat on the fans at every opportunity.









						BBC Two - Hillsborough
					

Account of the Hillsborough disaster, capturing the horror and exposing police failures.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I'm half-way through Time currently. Being McGovern I don't expect it will end well, but any chance to see understated masters of their craft like Sean Bean and Stephen Graham do their thing is a must-see.


----------



## stavros (Jun 12, 2021)

Lineker, Richards and Shearer have done another load of MOTD Top Tens, specifically about the Europeans Championships. The first one, best goals, spends about half justifiably eulogising about Van Basten's volley, and the other half about whether Shearer sliced/mis-hit his second against the Dutch.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 15, 2021)

I watched The Lark Ascending (which was on BBC 4) on the iplayer earlier.
The program itself was both interesting but a bit schmaltzy/patriotic. 
But, the performance of the piece by a 15 year old was transcendent. I was a snotty mess by the end. 









						BBC Four - The Lark Ascending
					

Dame Diana Rigg tells the story behind the ever popular The Lark Ascending.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 15, 2021)

No link yet, but the new Ken Burns documentary on Hemingway is apparently coming to iPlayer (and BBC4) pretty soon.


----------



## sojourner (Jun 17, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I watched The Lark Ascending (which was on BBC 4) on the iplayer earlier.
> The program itself was both interesting but a bit schmaltzy/patriotic.
> But, the performance of the piece by a 15 year old was transcendent. I was a snotty mess by the end.
> 
> ...


Oo nice one, I'll give that a watch.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 18, 2021)

Together.  Maybe I shouldn't have bothered, knowing I don't like current zeitgeisty dramas too much, but it's had some great reviews.  You can tell it's _good_, but I feel we're still too much living through it...


----------



## MBV (Jun 20, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Together.  Maybe I shouldn't have bothered, knowing I don't like current zeitgeisty dramas too much, but it's had some great reviews.  You can tell it's _good_, but I feel we're still too much living through it...



I saw bits of this but do not get on with the talking to the camera style.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 23, 2021)

out on Sunday , I think this will be great,  History of mutoid waste or something


----------



## killer b (Jun 26, 2021)

We watched Together tonight - I almost gave up after the first few minutes cause the constant breaking of the fourth wall and manic style was a bit much, but once you get used to that it ended up really good. Some genuinely powerful bits.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 26, 2021)

blazing saddles is on I see, must watch it again


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 26, 2021)

two sheds said:


> blazing saddles is on I see, must watch it again


I saw that and wondered if it might still be funny. Laughed my tits off when I was 13. 
Did you know they made a whole TV series that was never transmitted just to preserve the TV rights.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 26, 2021)

Still some stellar moments I remember from it - yes interesting to see how it stands up against time.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 28, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I saw that and wondered if it might still be funny. Laughed my tits off when I was 13.


Still bloody good although there's very little I could quote on here, obviously. 

And talk about cancel culture you'd never get the BBC showing that sort of language nowadays.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 28, 2021)

two sheds said:


> Still bloody good although there's very little I could quote on here, obviously.


Look at that, steady as a rock


----------



## two sheds (Jun 28, 2021)

This one's defective, why do I always get the defective one?


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 29, 2021)

I just watched Disabilitease on the I-player and thought it was brilliant.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2021)

killer b said:


> We watched Together tonight - I almost gave up after the first few minutes cause the constant breaking of the fourth wall and manic style was a bit much, but once you get used to that it ended up really good. Some genuinely powerful bits.


Yes I was glad I stuck with it after really not liking it at the beginning.


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Yes I was glad I stuck with it after really not liking it at the beginning.


the first 10 minutes was a bit of a struggle!


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm just finishing watching the bafta winning series Once Upon a Time In Iraq.
I watched the first few episodes and it was incredible, heartbreaking and mind blowingly shocking. I had to have a little break.
I felt I needed to watch it rather than wanting too iyswim? 
Be warned if you do watch it it's very upsetting, as you would expect.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 3, 2021)

BBC Music - Glastonbury, 2021, I Am a Mutoid: A Glastonbury Hero
					

The story of Joe Rush, iconic artist of festival culture.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Jul 5, 2021)

Til Kingdom Come: Trump, Faith and Money, looking less at Trump and more at a group of hardcore Christians who give shitloads of money to Israel, "ready for when He returns".


----------



## sojourner (Jul 6, 2021)

killer b said:


> We watched Together tonight - I almost gave up after the first few minutes cause the constant breaking of the fourth wall and manic style was a bit much, but once you get used to that it ended up really good. Some genuinely powerful bits.


I'll give it a go on the strength of this.


----------



## Epona (Jul 11, 2021)

I watched season 1 of The Missing yesterday.  It was right up my street and I enjoyed watching it.

I don't think people really understand face blindness, but around episode 6 I started thinking "it's odd to have 2 crime series with a detective of the same name, well I guess Baptiste isn't a rare French surname" but it was only when I looked it up on IMDB that I realised it was the same character and the same actor as in the later series "Baptiste".  So there you go!  I enjoyed Baptiste when I watched it a while back, may give it another spin after I have watched the rest of The Missing.


----------



## stavros (Jul 17, 2021)

Out of Sight. A good film with an excellent soundtrack by David Holmes.


----------



## moochedit (Jul 19, 2021)

Epona said:


> I watched season 1 of The Missing yesterday.  It was right up my street and I enjoyed watching it.
> 
> I don't think people really understand face blindness, but around episode 6 I started thinking "it's odd to have 2 crime series with a detective of the same name, well I guess Baptiste isn't a rare French surname" but it was only when I looked it up on IMDB that I realised it was the same character and the same actor as in the later series "Baptiste".  So there you go!  I enjoyed Baptiste when I watched it a while back, may give it another spin after I have watched the rest of The Missing.


Second series* of baptiste is now on iplayer as well. All episodes. Watched first 3 tonight. (*It is the 4th series if you count the 2 "missing" series as the same show)


----------



## Epona (Jul 19, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Second series* of baptiste is now on iplayer as well. All episodes. Watched first 3 tonight. (*It is the 4th series if you count the 2 "missing" series as the same show)


Fantastic, thanks for the info, will dive into that later this week


----------



## Epona (Jul 22, 2021)

moochedit said:


> Second series* of baptiste is now on iplayer as well. All episodes. Watched first 3 tonight. (*It is the 4th series if you count the 2 "missing" series as the same show)



Watched S2 of Baptiste over the last few days, it didn't disappoint!

Recommend to anyone who likes a bit of crime drama


----------



## D'wards (Jul 22, 2021)

S3 ep 1 of The Rap Game on iplayer now if that's your thing (ting)


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 22, 2021)

Uprising, by Steve McQueen. Seriously good.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 23, 2021)

grim grim watching.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 23, 2021)

not-bono-ever said:


> grim grim watching.


Isn't it.  We managed one episode last night, will finish it tonight/tomorrow.

Makes one so fucking sad and angry.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 23, 2021)

Am up to ep 3 of season 4 of Snowfall.

Absolutely brilliant series.


----------



## stavros (Jul 23, 2021)

Gregory's Girl. I'd not seen it before, but it's a lovely film.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 24, 2021)

stavros said:


> Gregory's Girl. I'd not seen it before, but it's a lovely film.


I watched it for the first time since I was a kid a couple of years back and was surprised that it didn't end with the dancing under the tree. That's how I always remember it finishing. 

I was so in love with Claire Grogan.


----------



## stavros (Jul 25, 2021)

I've just watched Memento, which I oddly had never seen before. It requires effort, but is well worth it.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2021)

Epona said:


> I watched season 1 of The Missing yesterday.  It was right up my street and I enjoyed watching it.
> 
> I don't think people really understand face blindness, but around episode 6 I started thinking "it's odd to have 2 crime series with a detective of the same name, well I guess Baptiste isn't a rare French surname" but it was only when I looked it up on IMDB that I realised it was the same character and the same actor as in the later series "Baptiste".  So there you go!  I enjoyed Baptiste when I watched it a while back, may give it another spin after I have watched the rest of The Missing.


I'm enjoying series 2 of Baptiste. He's a likeable kind of off beat investigator.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jul 25, 2021)

Recently discovered This Country, a spoof fly on the wall set in a dull village in the Cotswolds. It was on BBC3 a few years ago.

Could be seen as a piss take of working class youths - an easy target - but is saved by some ace dialogue. One of the characters has just branched out and started doing crap tattoos for a living.

I've seen the first 2 series, there is another series and a Special Edition.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 25, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> No link yet, but the new Ken Burns documentary on Hemingway is apparently coming to iPlayer (and BBC4) pretty soon.


Halfway through this 6-part series now, it's very well made and thorough, with most of the talking heads being other writers.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 27, 2021)

Another great Storyville





__





						Storyville - Killing For Love
					





					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 30, 2021)

Chris Packham: The Walk That Made Me


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 31, 2021)

stavros said:


> I've just watched Memento, which I oddly had never seen before. It requires effort, but is well worth it.



It's worth watching again soon so you can spot things before/after they happen


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 2, 2021)

Watched this on Saturday. It's the kind of stuff Ken Loach might make but I preferred it to his recent films. All the same it's depressingly bleak.









						BBC Three - Rosie
					

Mother-of-four Rosie tries to keep her young family afloat as they become homeless.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (Aug 3, 2021)

Gregory Porter's Popular Voices.

Fucking excellent series, never heard of the fella before but he proper likes his tunes, and it really shows in these programmes. Thoroughly enjoyed all 3 and hoping for more.


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 7, 2021)

Fancied a film so browsing iPlayer and see that _The Lost Boys _is on there. Result!


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2021)

Storyville is almost universally good. I watched this one last night, on the parents of high school shooters in America, including the mother of one of the Columbine boys.


----------



## PR1Berske (Aug 9, 2021)

Forgive me, I can't find a Celebrity Masterchef thread for 2021 and this place seemed as good as any to post this dramatic piano note from tonight's episode


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 9, 2021)

A Change of Sex. 1979 documentary about trans rights activist Julia Grant. I'd never seen this other than the scenes in the last Adam Curtis thing. Just watched the second episode. The scenes with the psychiatrist are particularly shocking.









						A Change of Sex
					

Groundbreaking series following Julia Grant through her life as a transgender person.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Aug 12, 2021)

The Riots 2011: One Week in August


----------



## han (Aug 14, 2021)

Pose
					

Groundbreaking US series about the underground world of 1980s ball culture.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I'm so excited to watch this new season of Pose that's just come out. The first two were amongst my favourite TV in recent years.


----------



## shifting gears (Aug 14, 2021)

han said:


> Pose
> 
> 
> Groundbreaking US series about the underground world of 1980s ball culture.
> ...


Yes! Thanks for the heads up. Pose is fierce!


----------



## nagapie (Aug 14, 2021)

han said:


> Pose
> 
> 
> Groundbreaking US series about the underground world of 1980s ball culture.
> ...


So brilliant. Series 3 you say?


----------



## han (Aug 14, 2021)

nagapie said:


> So brilliant. Series 3 you say?


Yes!


----------



## Epona (Aug 15, 2021)

I spent a little time today catching up on a couple of things that I had it in mind to watch a while ago but I hadn't got round to:

Gentleman Jack and Vienna Blood.  Enjoyed both.


----------



## stavros (Aug 15, 2021)

As a warm up to the Paralympics there was wheelchair rugby on the red button this afternoon.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 17, 2021)

Because I loved Billie Piper's 'I hate Suzie' so much, someone suggested I watch Sara Pascoe's 'Out of her Mind'. I had never heard of Sara Pascoe but the show was very enjoyable quirky comedy. Recommended.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 17, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Halfway through this 6-part series now, it's very well made and thorough, with most of the talking heads being other writers.


We binge watched it , very enjoyable.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 17, 2021)

Started watching DEVS now, which is pretty good so far, the music in particular.


----------



## danski (Aug 17, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Because I loved Billie Piper's 'I hate Suzie' so much, someone suggested I watch Sara Pascoe's 'Out of her Mind'. I had never heard of Sara Pascoe but the show was very enjoyable quirky comedy. Recommended.


Yeah, really enjoyed that. Wonderfully surreal in places. Pascoe, that is.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> The Riots 2011: One Week in August


Yep - this is excellent!  I'm wondering what the hell I was doing when this was happening - my only memories are of walking around Wood Green after the damage and the shops being all shut on about day 4/5...   Assume most people were just going to work as normal..


----------



## stavros (Aug 29, 2021)

I hope the new series of Gone Fishing goes without saying. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 31, 2021)

It took me a while to get into Pose but I’m glad I stuck with it. I knew nothing about the ballroom scene which I found fascinating so I went down a Google wormhole.

Live.Werk.Pose


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 1, 2021)

moonsi til said:


> It took me a while to get into Pose but I’m glad I stuck with it. I knew nothing about the ballroom scene which I found fascinating so I went down a Google wormhole.
> 
> Live.Werk.Pose



If you haven't yet seen the film Paris is Burning, you're in for a treat


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 1, 2021)

I watched two episodes of Vigil last night. I thought it was quite pacy and entertaining, good-ish police procedural, with the added twist of being set mostly on a submarine, which brings its own unique plot devices and excitement/intrigue.


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 3, 2021)

Under the Wire.

Follows Marie Colvin around, mainly in Homs. Really well made, largely narrated by her photographer who survived. I don't think it's really a spoiler to mention she doesn't.


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 4, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I watched two episodes of Vigil last night. I thought it was quite pacy and entertaining, good-ish police procedural, with the added twist of being set mostly on a submarine, which brings its own unique plot devices and excitement/intrigue.


I'm always worried by the copycat programmes. Vigil does strike me as "Line of Duty.... UNDERWATER!"


----------



## kittyP (Sep 4, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I'm always worried by the copycat programmes. Vigil does strike me as "Line of Duty.... UNDERWATER!"



I think it was made by the same people


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 4, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I'm always worried by the copycat programmes. Vigil does strike me as "Line of Duty.... UNDERWATER!"


Omg, I bet 'Line of Duty... UNDERWATER' was their elevator pitch. 🤣


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 4, 2021)

Second series of Back to Life is well worth a look...and the first if you haven't seen it. An easy binge watch.


----------



## oryx (Sep 4, 2021)

BBC Two - Fever Pitch: The Rise of the Premier League, Series 1, Episode 1
					

The story of how football's Premier League was formed, told by its stars.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Fever Pitch: The Rise of the Premier League looks promising - starts on Monday night, 9pm on BBC2 (sorry, not on the iPlayer yet!)


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 4, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Second series of Back to Life is well worth a look...and the first if you haven't seen it. An easy binge watch.


Thanks, will check that out. Season one was good.


----------



## stavros (Sep 4, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I'm always worried by the copycat programmes. Vigil does strike me as "Line of Duty.... UNDERWATER!"


"Like The Cook Report, but with a more slapstick approach."


----------



## Hollis (Sep 5, 2021)

"Surviving 9/11" - documentary - pretty hard viewing throughout, really well done.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 6, 2021)

Hollis said:


> "Surviving 9/11" - documentary - pretty hard viewing throughout, really well done.


Yea I thought it was good. 

The one following Bush as everything unfolds is worth a look too.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 9, 2021)

Watched this last night (subtitles). Completely mad but alternately really funny and sad. Worth a watch:









						BBC Four - Garage People
					

In the Russian Arctic, there is a phenomenon beyond ice fishing, matryoshkas and vodka.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Roseygirl (Sep 9, 2021)

Enjoying vigil. Reading back about Billie Piper, anyone who hasn't seen secret diary of a call girl is missing out. One of her best performances imo


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 9, 2021)

BBC One - A Killing in Tiger Bay, Series 1, The Murder
					

On Valentine's Day 1988, a young girl is discovered murdered in Cardiff's docklands.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 10, 2021)

BBC Two - In Which We Serve
					

Noel Coward stars in the story of HMS Torrin, from its construction to its final sinking.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				






“Very pretty sky, sir. Somebody sent me a calendar rather like that last Christmas. “

" Did it have a squadron of Dorniers in the upper right-hand corner? “

“No, sir. “

“That's where art parts company with reality”

"I have come to say goodbye
to the few of you who are left.
We've had so many talks, and this is our last.
I've always tried to crack a joke or two before,
and you've all been friendly
and laughed at them.
But today, I'm afraid I've run out of jokes,
and I don't suppose any of us
feels much like laughing.
The Torrin has been in one scrap after another,
but even when we had men killed, the majority
survived and brought the old ship back.
Now she lies in 1500 fathoms...
...and with her, more than half our shipmates."


I shall cry


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 10, 2021)

I’ve started watching Vigil, pretty shit so far.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 10, 2021)

First episode tonight and this is looking very good.









						BBC Two - The North Water
					

A disgraced ex-army surgeon signs up to a whaling expedition to the Arctic.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> First episode tonight and this is looking very good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watched 3 eps last night. Accents are truly fucking awful, and kept distracting me from the dialogue, while I tried to fathom which one they were most trying to get right ffs.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 13, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Watched 3 eps last night. Accents are truly fucking awful, and kept distracting me from the dialogue, while I tried to fathom which one they were most trying to get right ffs.



Ah I never realised there were more on there.

I noticed the accents and tbh thought the performances weren't even that great. I'd normally get distracted by that too but I love stuff like this and whereas The Terror veered off into a bit too much supernatural monster fantasy shit this looks more a tale of seafaring scoundrels. I've not read the book although I see it's appeared on a few lists in the reading challenge and turns out it was written by a mate of a mate.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2021)

Weird triple post


----------



## sojourner (Sep 13, 2021)

Weirdness


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 14, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Weird triple post



Very odd.

I finished it last night. You're right, after a few episodes the accents and dialogue were really grating. A good story spoilt by scriptwriting and casting I think. Colin Farrell and Sam Spruell were convincing enough as the bad guys, Stephen Graham didn't fit right, Jack O'Connell was wooden and Tom Courteney was fucking terrible. 

Episodes 4 and 5 had some boring scenes where nothing was really happening. I think I recall the story going off track a bit in The Terror once they were off the ship aswell.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Very odd.
> 
> I finished it last night. You're right, after a few episodes the accents and dialogue were really grating. A good story spoilt by scriptwriting and casting I think. Colin Farrell and Sam Spruell were convincing enough as the bad guys, Stephen Graham didn't fit right, Jack O'Connell was wooden and Tom Courteney was fucking terrible.
> 
> Episodes 4 and 5 had some boring scenes where nothing was really happening. I think I recall the story going off track a bit in The Terror once they were off the ship aswell.


Yeh we finished it last night. There were a few scenes and uses of language that either didn't fit (for the time) or were out-and-out incorrect. Can't remember the details unfortunately, but more effort could have been made to ensure cultural and physical accuracy.  Hate to say it but Stephen Graham wasn't very good at all in it.  

There was too much sensationalised violence for me, too.


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2021)

Anyone been watching _Fever Pitch: The Rise of the Premier League_? Some decent interviews with various old players I hadn't heard of for years, like Gary Pallister and Colin Hendry. Les Ferdinand's comments on Cantona's ban were certainly interesting, an angle I'd never considered.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 14, 2021)

Poor quality of the drop kick?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 14, 2021)

teqniq said:


> Watched this last night (subtitles). Completely mad but alternately really funny and sad. Worth a watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ta for that! Only watched half so far, & I’m struggling with the reality, but I guess that’s the point?! The convo between tow truck driver & bus being towed


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 14, 2021)

The second (and presumably) last series of Back to Life is on. 

It's superb. Lovely simple writing and some great performances.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 15, 2021)

I love Sophie Willian she's brilliant. Saw her a few years ago doing stand up, she's really funny. A lot of autobiographical stuff...a bit like Back to Life written by someone who's lived it. 









						BBC Two - Alma's Not Normal, Series 1, Feng Suey
					

After a recent break-up, Boltonian wild child Alma tries to get her life back on track.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## kittyP (Sep 15, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The second (and presumably) last series of Back to Life is on.
> 
> It's superb. Lovely simple writing and some great performances.



Just finished the S2 
It is so beautiful and funny. 
Brilliantly written and performed by Daisy Haggard.
And I would watch Adeel Akhtar in anything. He's a brilliant actor with the most amazing (beautiful, mournful, expressive) face.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 15, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> I love Sophie Willian she's brilliant. Saw her a few years ago doing stand up, she's really funny. A lot of autobiographical stuff...a bit like Back to Life written by someone who's lived it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sophie Willan is amazing and so is this programme


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 15, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Just finished the S2
> It is so beautiful and funny.
> Brilliantly written and performed by Daisy Haggard.
> And I would watch Adeel Akhtar in anything. He's a brilliant actor with the most amazing (beautiful, mournful, expressive) face.


Well said! 

I'm going to have to watch the first series again so I can then fully appreciate the second.

I absolutely loved it when I watched it way back when.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 15, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Just finished the S2
> It is so beautiful and funny.
> Brilliantly written and performed by Daisy Haggard.
> And I would watch Adeel Akhtar in anything. He's a brilliant actor with the most amazing (beautiful, mournful, expressive) face.


I did it in one sitting. The twat comment had me crying


----------



## oryx (Sep 15, 2021)

stavros said:


> Anyone been watching _Fever Pitch: The Rise of the Premier League_? Some decent interviews with various old players I hadn't heard of for years, like Gary Pallister and Colin Hendry. Les Ferdinand's comments on Cantona's ban were certainly interesting, an angle I'd never considered.


It's really good - quite a nostalgia fest.

Just caught up on episode 2 and yes, Les Ferdinand's comments were interesting (and true IMHO).

Best bit was where Cantona spoke of his regret at the fan-kicking incident 



Spoiler: He said...



he regretted not kicking him harder!


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 16, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> I love Sophie Willian she's brilliant. Saw her a few years ago doing stand up, she's really funny. A lot of autobiographical stuff...a bit like Back to Life written by someone who's lived it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did acting classes with the  property developer in ep 4. I was his first stage kiss. And he had to carry me off the stage while I fake protested.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2021)

Watched this last night. Fascinating.









						BBC One - 9/11: Inside the President's War Room
					

Twelve hours with the president on 9/11 as it changed him, America and the world.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (Sep 16, 2021)

quimcunx said:


> I did acting classes with the  property developer in ep 4. I was his first stage kiss. And he had to carry me off the stage while I fake protested.


Ha   We watched a couple of them last night, was okay, a few lol moments.


----------



## stavros (Sep 16, 2021)

The excellent _Election_ is up there again. Well worth your time if you haven't seen it.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Sep 16, 2021)

An older documentary on the alleged murder of a UN General Secretary & fascist mercenaries spreading HIV in Africa: Storyville - Murder in the Bush: Cold Case Hammarskjöld


----------



## D'wards (Sep 18, 2021)

BBC Three coming back as its own channel- good news i think


----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2021)

Last Man Standing: Suge Knight and the Murders of Biggie and Tupac was well worth watching last night. Nick Broomfield's sequel to his 2002 doc Biggie & Tupac, it focuses mainly on the now incarcerated Knight and how the "gangsta" culture was marketed out of control.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 21, 2021)

New Agatha Christie adaptation  









						BBC One - Ordeal by Innocence, Series 1, Episode 1
					

An unexpected guest at Sunny Point throws the identity of Rachel Argyll's killer in doubt.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 21, 2021)

stavros said:


> Last Man Standing: Suge Knight and the Murders of Biggie and Tupac was well worth watching last night. Nick Broomfield's sequel to his 2002 doc Biggie & Tupac, it focuses mainly on the now incarcerated Knight and how the "gangsta" culture was marketed out of control.


I watched that the other night. Thought it was possibly the most boring music related film I've ever seen....and I've seen Dig and Searching for Sugarnan.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 21, 2021)

Sugarnan was one the finest music hall bhangra crossover acts to ever exist.


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 21, 2021)

two sheds said:


> New Agatha Christie adaptation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not new.  From 2018.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 21, 2021)

Yes I did wonder as I started watching it


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 22, 2021)

I’m enjoying Alma’s Not Normal.


----------



## danski (Sep 23, 2021)

Only two episodes up so far as it’s current but The Cleaner with Greg Davies is very funny. 








						BBC One - The Cleaner
					

Paul ‘Wicky’ Wickstead, a certified cleaning technician with a very special field of work.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Sep 23, 2021)

danski said:


> Only two episodes up so far as it’s current but The Cleaner with Greg Davies is very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this. It's gently amusing.


----------



## PR1Berske (Sep 23, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> An older documentary on the alleged murder of a UN General Secretary & fascist mercenaries spreading HIV in Africa: Storyville - Murder in the Bush: Cold Case Hammarskjöld


I found the format of that irritating to buggery. Stupid way to present a documentary.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Sep 23, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> I found the format of that irritating to buggery. Stupid way to present a documentary.



I totally agree, especially considering the explosive content.


----------



## Chz (Sep 23, 2021)

danski said:


> Only two episodes up so far as it’s current but The Cleaner with Greg Davies is very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very tame stuff, but Greg Davies and the guest stars have the sheer charisma to make it stand out.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Sep 23, 2021)

finally got round to watching _the killing_ - all three seasons are on iplayer. Grim, gripping and slightly ridiculous. Would have been brilliant as a 6 parter - instead its 20 (!) episodes of twists and turns and umpteen characters withholding absolutely vital information from the police for weeks for no good reason other than to spin out the yarn.


----------



## magneze (Sep 23, 2021)

Nice jumpers though.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 23, 2021)

danski said:


> Only two episodes up so far as it’s current but The Cleaner with Greg Davies is very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoyable enough. He does overact a bit. 

I’m liking the houses they feature. 

Reminds me to an extent of the much missed Saxondale


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 23, 2021)

danski said:


> Only two episodes up so far as it’s current but The Cleaner with Greg Davies is very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s odd.  I watched all six episodes last weekend.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 23, 2021)

Kaka Tim said:


> finally got round to watching _the killing_ - all three seasons are on iplayer. Grim, gripping and slightly ridiculous. Would have been brilliant as a 6 parter - instead its 20 (!) episodes of twists and turns and umpteen characters withholding absolutely vital information from the police for weeks for no good reason other than to spin out the yarn.


Like you say 6 episodes I could live with. Or even perhaps 20 episodes if there was some sort of conclusion to a sub-plot in each episode - but the keeping you hanging on and on and on and ...


----------



## kittyP (Sep 23, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> That’s odd.  I watched all six episodes last weekend.



They are all on the iplayer here too


----------



## danski (Sep 24, 2021)

spanglechick said:


> That’s odd.  I watched all six episodes last weekend.


Yeah, just realised they’re all up. Not sure what happened there. I’m not very good at tv.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 24, 2021)

Watched A Lonely Place to Die last night.

The first half is OK as a hikers in peril film. It goes seriously off the rails towards the end. That Burning Man type parade in a small Highland town! 

4/10


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 24, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> I’m enjoying Alma’s Not Normal.


Watching this afternoon. Not sure I’m a fan after the first episode. Probably me though; I rarely like comedy these days.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 24, 2021)

This obviously When Nirvana came to Britain

Has the breadth and footage that only the BBC can provide.


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> This obviously When Nirvana came to Britain
> 
> Has the breadth and footage that only the BBC can provide.


As an accompaniment there's Charly Says: The Music of 1991, featuring Massive Attack, PJ Harvey and the Prodigy.


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2021)

Boyz n the Hood


----------



## oryx (Sep 26, 2021)

stavros said:


> Boyz n the Hood,


One of the best films I've ever seen. Human, visceral, political... first saw it in 1991 when it came out, have watched it several times since and it stands the test of time. Very highly recommended.

ETA would put it in my top 5 of all time, maybe top 3.


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 26, 2021)

danski said:


> Only two episodes up so far as it’s current but The Cleaner with Greg Davies is very funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I watched 5 episodes of this a couple of weeks ago.

Ah. Already said.


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 26, 2021)

The Cleaner is ok, passes the time. Might watch Boyz n the Hood today as I’ve never seen it.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 26, 2021)

Sorry to Bother You 
Sorry to Bother You is on there for another 16 days. 
It is utterly hatstand but quite brilliant.


----------



## Epona (Sep 26, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Sorry to Bother You
> Sorry to Bother You is on there for another 16 days.
> It is utterly hatstand but quite brilliant.



It is fairly brilliant and also really quite silly - but it makes a good point, and makes it well (managing to highlight the inherent unfairness, ridiculousness and lack of logic, iirc - it's been a little while since I saw it).


----------



## stavros (Oct 3, 2021)

Detroit, from Kathryn Bigelow, is excellent.


----------



## Hollis (Oct 4, 2021)

UrbaneFox said:


> Recently discovered This Country, a spoof fly on the wall set in a dull village in the Cotswolds. It was on BBC3 a few years ago.
> 
> Could be seen as a piss take of working class youths - an easy target - but is saved by some ace dialogue. One of the characters has just branched out and started doing crap tattoos for a living.
> 
> I've seen the first 2 series, there is another series and a Special Edition.



Just got around to watching first episode of  this.. its debatable how much of a pisstake it is.. loads of lolz.. got the characters spot on.


----------



## UrbaneFox (Oct 4, 2021)

They've made 3 new episodes of Worzel Gummidge. When I heard this it prompted me to watch the one where Michael Palin is the Green Man, and Soggy Bogarde and his gang vandalise the cows.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 5, 2021)

as close to class war propaganda as you'll ever get on bbc
working class Glaswegian host revels in telling the history of scottish land rights and cheers on each victory against the lairds
interesting history and present









						BBC One - The Battle for Scotland's Countryside
					

David Hayman presents a personal view of the battle for access to Scotland's countryside.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




"personal view", a beeb disclaimer


----------



## stavros (Oct 5, 2021)

Anyone watch the first part of the Tony & Gordon Show last night? Quite interesting stuff, at least for someone like me who was too young to be aware of their rise.


----------



## Epona (Oct 5, 2021)

stavros said:


> Anyone watch the first part of the Tony & Gordon Show last night? Quite interesting stuff, at least for someone like me who was too young to be aware of their rise.



I didn't watch it, but thanks for making me feel ancient


----------



## stavros (Oct 6, 2021)

Epona said:


> I didn't watch it, but thanks for making me feel ancient


To clarify, I do sort of remember their rise. I remember the 1992 election happening, and John Smith dying. I just knew less about Blair and Brown's histories up until then.

Feel any better?


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 6, 2021)

BBC Two - Catching a Predator
					

The inside story of the investigation into Manchester male rapist Reynhard Sinaga.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Horrific stuff tbh.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 6, 2021)

BBC Three - 15 Storeys High
					

Tower block tales from a man of misery. Created by and starring Sean Lock.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




The underrated 15 Storeys High has been put on there since Sean Lock's death.


----------



## magneze (Oct 7, 2021)

Maggot said:


> BBC Three - 15 Storeys High
> 
> 
> Tower block tales from a man of misery. Created by and starring Sean Lock.
> ...


Love that series.


----------



## girasol (Oct 13, 2021)

girasol said:


> I thought Dave was surprisingly good. I started watching at random and liked all the characters, the plot, even the rapping. Never heard of Lil Dicky before, but apparently he's a real artist. It's funny but also the characters feel "real".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2nd season is out, watched in two sittings.  As good as, if not better than, 1st season.  Funny, weird, happy & sad.  There's even a rather brilliant revelation at the end of S2 about the names of the main characters.

Found this review from last year on the Guardian... 

Lil Dicky on Dave: 'Everything the show says about my penis is true'


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 14, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> This obviously When Nirvana came to Britain
> 
> Has the breadth and footage that only the BBC can provide.


Just watched this, agree, very good. wasn’t old enough to be a fan before Kurt died, got into them later. Didn’t know a lot of the early history and how important their time in the UK was. Learnt a lot. 

Everyone interviewed looked like they were still rock and roll … except Krist Novoselic who looked a real estate agent in his weekend attire hanging out the country club


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Just watched this, agree, very good. wasn’t old enough to be a fan before Kurt died, got into them later. Didn’t know a lot of the early history and how important their time in the UK was. Learnt a lot.
> 
> Everyone interviewed looked like they were still rock and roll … except Krist Novoselic who looked a real estate agent in his weekend attire hanging out the country club


I’m in that programme!


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 14, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> I’m in that programme!


Impressive. You’re not Terry Christian are you?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 14, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Impressive. You’re not Terry Christian are you?


Nah, I’m in there for a quarter of a second, stage-diving at an early Leeds gig


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> An older documentary on the alleged murder of a UN General Secretary & fascist mercenaries spreading HIV in Africa: Storyville - Murder in the Bush: Cold Case Hammarskjöld


I watched this today. I wasn't aware of the case at all, and it started quite slowly, but it became excellent over the two hours.


----------



## killer b (Oct 23, 2021)

There is a Jackie Collins documentary which everyone says is amazing, which I plan to watch in the next few days. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## fucthest8 (Oct 23, 2021)

killer b said:


> There is a Jackie Collins documentary which everyone says is amazing, which I plan to watch in the next few days. Has anyone seen it?



I have. It's pretty interesting and entertaining, but I wouldn't say it was _amazing_.


----------



## porp (Oct 24, 2021)

kittyP said:


> Just finished the S2
> It is so beautiful and funny.
> Brilliantly written and performed by Daisy Haggard.
> And I would watch Adeel Akhtar in anything. He's a brilliant actor with the most amazing (beautiful, mournful, expressive) face.


Completely. For some reason I expected S2 to be worse than S1 but they really sustained the characters.


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2021)

Poltergeist. Daft as fuck, but quite watchable.


----------



## stavros (Oct 26, 2021)

Oh, and a new series of Frankie Boyle's New World Order last night. He goes in a lot harder on the current political establishment than most satirists, and his lines about Priti Patel and Emma Raducanu are classic.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2021)

Brian Cox has got a new prog on BBC2 now - Universe. Watched the first one last night, and mind blown yet again.


----------



## killer b (Oct 29, 2021)

We're watching the new Stephen Merchant show Outlaws, starring Christopher Walken on community service in Bristol. Pretty funny so far...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2021)

killer b said:


> We're watching the new Stephen Merchant show Outlaws, starring Christopher Walken on community service in Bristol. Pretty funny so far...


I fancy that.


----------



## stavros (Oct 31, 2021)

The Exorcist.


----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 2, 2021)

I didn’t really get on with Outlaws. I want to watch The Trick.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 3, 2021)

Just watched The Trick  
Absolutely heart-breaking really. 
They managed to make a story that could have been a tale of hacking, conspiracy and science into a simple but elegant human tale.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 4, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> I’m enjoying Alma’s Not Normal.


I'm loving this. 

I'm a soft southerner but on a podcast I listen to Andy Dawson praised it for being proudly northern


----------



## Numbers (Nov 5, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Brian Cox has got a new prog on BBC2 now - Universe. Watched the first one last night, and mind blown yet again.


I love all his Cosmos shows, they really are mind boggling and he presents them in a great way.

I know Joe Rogan is a knob but the episode with Brian Cox is absolutely superb.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 5, 2021)

the stalls of barchester, an adapatation of the m.r. james ghost story, very good


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 10, 2021)

4 hours in the Capitol. Grimly fascinating mix of first hand footage and talking heads interviews with some of the rioters and police. Somehow more shocking than seeing the news reports at the time.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> 4 hours in the Capitol. Grimly fascinating mix of first hand footage and talking heads interviews with some of the rioters and police. Somehow more shocking than seeing the news reports at the time.


We're saving that for when we fancy being enraged.


----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 12, 2021)

The Hermit of Treig. Amazing hour long documentary about a man who has lived in the wilds of Scotland for 40 years.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 12, 2021)

I was watching Piranhas, about teenage gansters in Naples and stopped it with ten minutes left to make another GnT.  When I came back, it had gone from iplayer 

I've managed to see the rest now


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 13, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> I was watching Piranhas, about teenage gansters in Naples and stopped it with ten minutes left to make another GnT.  When I came back, it had gone from iplayer
> 
> I've managed to see the rest now


Any good?


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 13, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Any good?



Decent performances but the writing let it down


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 13, 2021)

The Exorcist is currently up


----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 13, 2021)

There’s a new series of In My Skin about a girl whose mother has bipolar disorder. The first series was great.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 13, 2021)

Portrait of a Lady on Fire...one of the best films of 2019/20... depending where you live. It's a must see, really beautiful.


----------



## RileyOBlimey (Nov 13, 2021)

shifting gears said:


> The Exorcist is currently up



Which cut?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 13, 2021)

Watching The Hermit of Treig right now.  Interesting.


----------



## shifting gears (Nov 13, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Which cut?



Doesn’t mention which so I’m assuming the original. I’ve not watched it yet but have never seen the 2000 cut anyway.


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2021)

It came out nearly a year ago but somehow it’d passed me by until now. To anyone interested in the Blitz I thoroughly recommend the one-off documentary feature *The Blitz Spirit* by Lucy Worsley.

It’s surprisingly dark at places and doesn’t shy away from (slightly) touching into the oft unspoken unpleasantness among some of the supposedly united in courage Londoners. But it also had a few facts I had never heard about before, and I’ve watched and read a decent amount of stuff on the subject.


----------



## stavros (Nov 13, 2021)

RileyOBlimey said:


> Which cut?


It's the original, with Linda Blair.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 13, 2021)

T & P said:


> It came out nearly a year ago but somehow it’d passed me by until now. To anyone interested in the Blitz I thoroughly recommend the one-off documentary feature The Blitz Spirit by *Lucy Worsley*.
> 
> It’s surprisingly dark at places and doesn’t shy away from (slightly) touching into the oft unspoken unpleasantness among some of the supposedly united in courage Londoners. But it also had a few facts I had never heard about before, and I’ve watched and read a decent amount of stuff on the subject.


❤️


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 14, 2021)

nottsgirl said:


> The Hermit of Treig. Amazing hour long documentary about a man who has lived in the wilds of Scotland for 40 years.



I missed this post last night.  Thought it was great too, a bit 100% living off the land.  









						The man who has lived as a hermit for 40 years
					

Ken Smith lives without electricity or running water in a hand-made log cabin on the banks of a remote loch.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 15, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Started watching DEVS now, which is pretty good so far, the music in particular.


Got 10 mins in. Recognised Ron Swanson. Found the dreary, lifeless, droning monotone of the dialogue deeply depressing. I understand that’s the point, but as I’m tapering off my antidepressants at the moment, I felt it wasn’t for me.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 15, 2021)

The Storyville documentary "Orion" is amazing if you've not seen it. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## stavros (Nov 16, 2021)

Another shout for Frankie Boyle. His line about Keir Starmer last night was worth it alone.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 16, 2021)

The Lakes with Simon Reeve


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 17, 2021)

stavros said:


> Another shout for Frankie Boyle. His line about Keir Starmer last night was worth it alone.


Remind me of that.  Watched it but my memory is totally b0rked.


----------



## stavros (Nov 17, 2021)

Throbbing Angel said:


> Remind me of that.  Watched it but my memory is totally b0rked.





Spoiler



Keir Starmer, who can't get into his local Sainsbury's as the automatic door won't acknowledge him.



I may be slightly paraphrasing.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 17, 2021)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The Lakes with Simon Reeve


Pretty much anything by him is absolutely superb.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 17, 2021)

stavros said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes, that's right.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 18, 2021)

Anyone tried out the new interface yet? I've never been a fan of the old one tbh so this has to be an improvement.









						New look for BBC iPlayer on the TV
					

The BBC is introducing a new look for the TV version of the iPlayer.




					www.broadbandtvnews.com


----------



## MrCurry (Nov 18, 2021)

skyscraper101 said:


> Anyone tried out the new interface yet? I've never been a fan of the old one tbh so this has to be an improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god for that. Can only be an improvement on the outdated old one.


----------



## magneze (Nov 18, 2021)

I wonder if they've improved the position of 'your added shows'. At the moment it's right at the bottom which is clearly some kind of joke at the users expense.


----------



## MrSki (Nov 19, 2021)

The Wild Gardener.

Colin Stafford-Johnson (a wildlife photographer) transforms his childhood garden in Ireland into a haven for wildlife. Beautiful photography & most enjoyable. Just finished watching it on BBC2 but I checked and episode one is up there already. 

Highly recommend it to anyone who likes plant & or wildlife.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 19, 2021)

MrSki said:


> The Wild Gardener.
> 
> Colin Stafford-Johnson (a wildlife photographer) transforms his childhood garden in Ireland into a haven for wildlife. Beautiful photography & most enjoyable. Just finished watching it on BBC2 but I checked and episode one is up there already.
> 
> Highly recommend it to anyone who likes plant & or wildlife.



Yes, well worth a watch.


----------



## Weller (Nov 20, 2021)

PR1Berske said:


> The Storyville documentary "Orion" is amazing if you've not seen it. Really enjoyed it.


Big thanks glad I looked that up what a great bit of music history found it brilliant even though Im not  much of an Elvis fan such a great story of the music industry and decisions that talented people have to make when they have a certain style or sound to try and make it
Recommended to lovers of music Documentary's best Ive seen in a while it even got me watching some of Jimmy  Ellis live stuff on youtube after which was entertaining  too quite an artist in  his own right too


----------



## Peter Painter (Nov 21, 2021)

Weller said:


> Big thanks glad I looked that up what a great bit of music history found it brilliant even though Im not  much of an Elvis fan such a great story of the music industry and decisions that talented people have to make when they have a certain style or sound to try and make it
> Recommended to lovers of music Documentary's best Ive seen in a while it even got me watching some of Jimmy  Ellis live stuff on youtube after which was entertaining  too quite an artist in  his own right too



Same here, I watched it yesterday after seeing the recommendation above, and I thoroughly enjoyed it. Although it was quite sad, and then even more so at the end. Great story though, and he definitely sounded just like Elvis!


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 22, 2021)

Vice 

Fantastic film about Dick Cheney. It makes him out to be a complete tosser. Funny, that.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 22, 2021)

The excellent French police procedural/legal drama Spiral is leaving iPlayer soon, last chance to watch. Early seasons going off in 17 days, later ones in the new year, I think.


----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 22, 2021)

I watched Ed Balls Inside the Care Crisis the other day. I thought it was good, even with my reservations about him presenting it.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 23, 2021)

I've been enjoying both series of Nora from Queens. Funny.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 24, 2021)

Some classic comedy has turned up; Porridge, dinnerladies, One Foot in the Grave, Keeping Up Appearances, Fawlty Towers etc


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 24, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The excellent French police procedural/legal drama Spiral is leaving iPlayer soon, last chance to watch. Early seasons going off in 17 days, later ones in the new year, I think.



We have 10 days to watch the first 7 series.   Series 8 is on for a month or so.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 25, 2021)

D'wards said:


> Some classic comedy has turned up; Porridge, dinnerladies, One Foot in the Grave, Keeping Up Appearances, Fawlty Towers etc


Does Flowery Twats stand up to a modern viewing?


----------



## D'wards (Nov 25, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Does Flowery Twats stand up to a modern viewing?


It's very theatrical- its acted more like a play than a modern sitcom.
There's a couple of incidents of awful racism- the major going on about "wogs" and when sybil is in hospital her doctor is African and Basil recoils when he first sees him.
Apart from that the writing is solid gold still though. 

Porridge has some dodgy language, like negro, spade and poof, but is actually quite inclusive as Fletch helps out Macready, the black Scottish one, and lots of acknowledgement about how hard life is for someone with that background. 
And Lukewarm is the gay character played by Biggins, who is just part of their group and is never treated any differently although one or two laughs are had just over the fact he's gay but not in a negative way at all. 
Ronnie Barker really was a comedy acting genius though. So much charisma and charm.


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2021)

Paul Merson: Football, Gambling and Me.

It doesn't cover a whole lot of new ground ("bookmakers are arseholes"), although it is quite interesting how he's found it harder to kick than booze or drugs.


----------



## [62] (Nov 25, 2021)

D'wards said:


> There's a couple of incidents of awful racism- the major going on about "wogs" and when sybil is in hospital her doctor is African and Basil recoils when he first sees him.



I think even then you were supposed to be laughing *at* them; what a daft old idiot the major was and what a petty Little Englander snob Basil is. I personally think it's Manuel who's dated badly in that respect. He really is a caricature.

That said...

"More strikes, Fawlty! WHY do we bother..."

"Didn't know you did, Major..."

... is indeed one of the great lines.


----------



## PR1Berske (Nov 28, 2021)

"One Foot in the Grave" is far darker than we all remember, I'll say that.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 28, 2021)

Quite enjoying Showtrial. Nothing strikingly new, but it's well done with some good characters.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 28, 2021)

Another shout for The Hermit of Treig. Touching & beautifully filmed.


----------



## stavros (Nov 28, 2021)

I love the smell of iplayer in the morning.

It may be nearly three hours, but it's damn good.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 2, 2021)

Is it possible to circumvent the leaving date by downloading a programme via iPlayer? If I download it, will I still be able to watch it next, say, Monday, if it goes off on Sunday? If it doesn't ordinarily let you do that, could I get round it by changing the date and clock on my laptop?


----------



## kittyP (Dec 2, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Is it possible to circumvent the leaving date by downloading a programme via iPlayer? If I download it, will I still be able to watch it next, say, Monday, if it goes off on Sunday? If it doesn't ordinarily let you do that, could I get round it by changing the date and clock on my laptop?



I don't know but I think when you download it will tell you how long you have to watch it so give it a go


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 3, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I don't know but I think when you download it will tell you how long you have to watch it so give it a go


It says the same available until date. I was wanting to know if I can circumvent it by changing the date and time on my laptop to fool it into thinking it hasn't expired yet. Does anyone know if that's possible?


----------



## stavros (Dec 3, 2021)

The whole of The Office is up there now. I'm not as big a fan of it as many, although it is good to revisit it, some twenty years after I last saw it.


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 3, 2021)

stavros said:


> The whole of The Office is up there now. I'm not as big a fan of it as many, although it is good to revisit it, some twenty years after I last saw it.


Twenty years. Crumbs.


----------



## platinumsage (Dec 4, 2021)

Garage People 









						Garage People
					

In the Russian Arctic, there is a phenomenon beyond ice fishing, matryoshkas and vodka.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (Dec 4, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Portrait of a Lady on Fire...one of the best films of 2019/20... depending where you live. It's a must see, really beautiful.


Just finished it. Outstanding 😎🥰


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 5, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> It says the same available until date. I was wanting to know if I can circumvent it by changing the date and time on my laptop to fool it into thinking it hasn't expired yet. Does anyone know if that's possible?


Can confirm you can't cheat iPlayer by changing the date and time on your computer. 

I downloaded loads of episodes before the deadline of 6am this morning, having already 'tested' my theory by turning the date and clock back and the info for a couple of episodes changed from 'Available until 6am today' to 'Available until Sun 6am', so I downloaded the rest.

Now they're not playing, even though my laptop thinks it's Friday. 😭


----------



## [62] (Dec 5, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Garage People
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that is one of the best things I've seen all year. Fascinating, touching and quite dark in places.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 5, 2021)

[62] said:


> Yes, that is one of the best things I've seen all year. Fascinating, touching and quite dark in places.


Downloading after that review.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2021)

Greta.

Suspenseful, interesting. Shat mesen. Shouldn't have watched that on me own right before bed 









						Greta (2018) - IMDb
					

Greta: Directed by Neil Jordan. With Isabelle Huppert, Chloë Grace Moretz, Maika Monroe, Jane Perry. A young woman befriends a lonely widow who's harboring a dark and deadly agenda toward her.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## kittyP (Dec 5, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Greta.
> 
> Suspenseful, interesting. Shat mesen. Shouldn't have watched that on me own right before bed
> 
> ...



Oooh I have not seen that and it looks right up my street


----------



## Epona (Dec 6, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Greta.
> 
> Suspenseful, interesting. Shat mesen. Shouldn't have watched that on me own right before bed
> 
> ...



Saw that on Netflix not that long ago, it is a good psychological thriller/horror that is definitely worth a watch if you like that sort of thing (I do) - certainly a good opportunity to see it while it is on iPlayer (I saw it was on TV the other night).


----------



## sojourner (Dec 6, 2021)

I had a fucking shit night's kip after that. Knew I shouldn't have watched it on me own!!


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2021)

Anyone see the Throbbing Gristle doc last night?









						BBC Four - Other, Like Me: The Oral History of COUM Transmissions and Throbbing Gristle
					

Documentary about notorious 1970s performance art collective COUM Transmissions.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Vice
> 
> Fantastic film about Dick Cheney. It makes him out to be a complete tosser. Funny, that.


I watched this last night. It was quite interesting his journey to being a complete tosser.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 9, 2021)

The Signalman is currently up on the iplayer
Truly in the tradition of a chilling ghost story for Christmas
And the wonderful Denholm Elliott is in it  

ETA I find it genuinely quite scary still and I am a hardened horror fan so caution advised


----------



## stdP (Dec 10, 2021)

Might also deserve going in the music section, but Nick Cave's excellent _Alone at Alexandra Palace_ from last year has just gone up.









						Idiot Prayer - Nick Cave Alone at Alexandra Palace
					

Nick Cave performs a special stripped-back set on the piano at London's Alexandra Palace.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (Dec 13, 2021)

kittyP said:


> The Signalman is currently up on the iplayer
> Truly in the tradition of a chilling ghost story for Christmas
> And the wonderful Denholm Elliott is in it
> 
> ETA I find it genuinely quite scary still and I am a hardened horror fan so caution advised


Watched this on your rec kittyP , and yes, excellent story.  Would love to read the book now, so am gonna get it


----------



## sojourner (Dec 13, 2021)

Can recommend this. Had a smile on my face all the way through it, a lovely interview.









						BBC Scotland - The Proclaimers: This Is the Story
					

David Tennant talks to The Proclaimers about their 30-year career in music.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 13, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Watched this on your rec kittyP , and yes, excellent story.  Would love to read the book now, so am gonna get it


One of Dickens best by far in my humble opinion.
The BBC dramatisation is one of the few DVDs I still possess, Denholm Elliot is outstanding.
Dickens apparently wrote the story following his survival after his involvement in a major train accident when several deaths occurred.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 13, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> One of Dickens best by far in my humble opinion.
> The BBC dramatisation is one of the few DVDs I still possess, Denholm Elliot is outstanding.
> Dickens apparently wrote the story following his survival after his involvement in a major train accident when several deaths occurred.





Spoiler



I love how Dickens was playing with temporality in his stories, they are really interesting on that level alone.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 13, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Can recommend this. Had a smile on my face all the way through it, a lovely interview.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved it. 
Was really heart warming


----------



## stavros (Dec 14, 2021)

David Baddiel's doc on social media last night was quite interesting, from my perspective of someone who doesn't use such channels (unless here counts). The science-y bits were very interesting.


----------



## stavros (Dec 15, 2021)

Escape From Alcatraz.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 15, 2021)

pretty sure ive posted it before but its so good watching it again








						Arena - Blues Night: 3. Chicago Blues
					

Performances by Muddy Waters, Junior Wells and Buddy Guy. (1985)




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




as much a social document as a music document, looking more at socio-economical race-class stuff as much as the music
hard times in chicago - incredible footage


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

stavros said:


> David Baddiel's doc on social media last night was quite interesting, from my perspective of someone who doesn't use such channels (unless here counts).


It most definitely does.

Just re-visiting minutes 10 to 20 of the programme confirms that unquestionably.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2021)

stavros said:


> David Baddiel's doc on social media last night was quite interesting, from my perspective of someone who doesn't use such channels (unless here counts). The science-y bits were very interesting.



Does it go into the politics of his own use of social media? HIs media blitz at the moment isnt happening in a vaccum, its happening off the back of the anti-Semitism guerrilla war.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Does it go into the politics of his own use of social media? HIs media blitz at the moment isnt happening in a vaccum, its happening off the back of the anti-Semitism guerrilla war.


What is the anti-Semitism guerilla war?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> What is the anti-Semitism guerilla war?


its whats filled newspapers and twitter from mid Corbyn era onwards


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> its whats filled newspapers and twitter from mid Corbyn era onwards


For good reason though - there was lot of spite flying around and bigotry rising to the surface. And who are the guerrillas in this war anyway?


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> And who are the guerrillas in this war anyway?


People like David Baddiel

I ask again did he mention anti-Semitism at all in this TV show? If not its disingenuous


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2021)

ska invita said:


> People like David Badiel


He is Jewish though, so can’t blame him for sticking his neck out, even though he’s a dick for that Jason Lee racist thing he’s never apologised for. 
It’s a very odd way to describe something like that as a guerilla war too


----------



## [62] (Dec 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He is Jewish though, so can’t blame him for sticking his neck out, even though he’s a dick for that Jason Lee racist thing he’s never apologised for.
> It’s a very odd way to describe something like that as a guerilla war too



He apologises at great length about the Jason Lee stuff in his recent book about antisemitism, which I would recommend. Never really liked the bloke much, partly because being Jewish myself, he comes across as one of those professional Jews and some kind of self-appointed spokesman (which he also admits in the book, but not forcibly enough for me).

I think the idea that he’s engaged in a guerrilla war is a tad paranoid.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He is Jewish though, so can’t blame him for sticking his neck out, even though he’s a dick for that Jason Lee racist thing he’s never apologised for.
> It’s a very odd way to describe something like that as a guerilla war too


its been weaponised and its a political war - perfectly legitimate way to describe it I think
yes he's Jewish as are many Jews who disagree with him (baddiel not recognising people's names as jewish has added to the tragi-comedy)
No point rehashing baddiels social media activities on this thread, Im just asking, did he even mention it in the show?



[62] said:


> I think the idea that he’s engaged in a guerrilla war is a tad paranoid.


Anti-Semitism arguments on social media are weaponised, aggressive, and entrenched - war is an accurate description IMO


----------



## killer b (Dec 16, 2021)

Sounds a lot like _playing the race card _to me. I don't much care for David Baddiel, but I think his actions in the recent Labour turf wars were motivated by genuine concern about antisemitism on the left.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2021)

killer b said:


> Sounds a lot like _playing the race card _to me. I don't much care for David Baddiel, but I think his actions in the recent Labour turf wars were motivated by genuine concern about antisemitism on the left.


His personal motivations may well be - the issue here is he's all over the mainstream media talking about his social media use - I just want to know if he mentions what the nature of that use has been. That use is a political situation, one he has taken a very active and vocal part in, and one that has upset a lot of people - its hurt his brand.  I'm guessing that he doesnt mention it, which if so seems disingenuous to me.
He's not addicted to getting likes from doing tiktok dances or reviving his old skits, he's engaged in a political battle. That background is highly relevant to the nature of why he is out there on media circuit right now.


----------



## killer b (Dec 16, 2021)

Would you expect a black celebrity who got into arguments about anti-black racism online to justify their social media use in the same way?


----------



## MrCurry (Dec 16, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> Garage People
> 
> 
> 
> ...






[62] said:


> Yes, that is one of the best things I've seen all year. Fascinating, touching and quite dark in places.



I watched this one last night. Holy shit - it was like every stereotype of run down, drunken russians living in poverty. Doesn‘t reflect at all well on the country (which is maybe how it found it’s way onto the bbc?) but hopefully not at all representative of most of the rest of modern Russia.

You sure wouldn’t want to grow up in that little corner of Siberia, would you?


----------



## [62] (Dec 16, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> I watched this one last night. Holy shit - it was like every stereotype of run down, drunken russians living in poverty. Doesn‘t reflect at all well on the country (which is maybe how it found it’s way onto the bbc?) but hopefully not at all representative of most of the rest of modern Russia.
> 
> You sure wouldn’t want to grow up in that little corner of Siberia, would you?



No, it is quite grim. As well as the obvious hardship, the way that the priest makes no attempt to cover up the fact that he's a crook is incredible.

One thing I did find interesting is that when the squabbling scrap collecting blokes argue, one keeps calling the other from Moscow a 'fucking Russian'. I assumed they were all Russian.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> He is Jewish though, so can’t blame him for sticking his neck out, even though he’s a dick for that Jason Lee racist thing he’s never apologised for.
> It’s a very odd way to describe something like that as a guerilla war too



He apologised on the show and mentioned apoligising in the past and said it was a racist thing that he was ashamed of and had no issues if he had to continue apologising in the future.

I thought it was a very good little documentary.  Must admit I’m not familiar with any anti-semitism guerrilla war business, but the anti-semitism/Labour/Corbyn debacle was touched upon.  Largely through a story about a fellow comedian who got death threats after making a comment on HIGNFY.


----------



## bimble (Dec 16, 2021)

I don’t like baddeil, but the idea that he shouldn’t complain about any injuries sustained cos he chose to get involved in a war when he could have just stayed out of it that is a terrible idea.


----------



## campanula (Dec 16, 2021)

I don't like Baddiel and I didn't much care for this programme. Every single one of his interviewees was heavily invested in the very same social media they were supposedly analysing and everyone was totally fucking posh. Set my teeth on edge as just another viewing of self-satisfied media-ites - confused messaging with only the barest connection to the deeper structures underlying the 'rage' he kept referencing. Yep, it is hard to really interrogate the effects of a connected world in under an hour but even so, felt the programme had as much depth as an East Anglian puddle.


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2021)

8ball said:


> He apologised on the show and mentioned apoligising in the past and said it was a racist thing that he was ashamed of and had no issues if he had to continue apologising in the future.
> 
> I thought it was a very good little documentary.  Must admit I’m not familiar with any anti-semitism guerrilla war business, but the anti-semitism/Labour/Corbyn debacle was touched upon.  Largely through a story about a fellow comedian who got death threats after making a comment on HIGNFY.


He never really apologised though, not to Jason Lee.  He made some general comments and then complains whenever someone brings it up.  The Jewdas review of his book is a cracking read, they think he’s more than a wee bit hypocritical.









						Aging Liberal Confuses Self, Blames Left – Jewdas
					






					www.jewdas.org


----------



## bimble (Dec 16, 2021)

campanula said:


> I don't like Baddiel and I didn't much care for this programme. Every single one of his interviewees was heavily invested in the very same social media they were supposedly analysing and everyone was totally fucking posh. Set my teeth on edge as just another viewing of self-satisfied media-ites - confused messaging with only the barest connection to the deeper structures underlying the 'rage' he kept referencing. Yep, it is hard to really interrogate the effects of a connected world in under an hour but even so, felt the programme had as much depth as an East Anglian puddle.


Thanks, i now feel no need to sit through it myself. i'm sure there are much better things out there to watch or read on the subject of social media.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 16, 2021)

campanula said:


> I don't like Baddiel and I didn't much care for this programme. Every single one of his interviewees was heavily invested in the very same social media they were supposedly analysing and everyone was totally fucking posh. Set my teeth on edge as just another viewing of self-satisfied media-ites - confused messaging with only the barest connection to the deeper structures underlying the 'rage' he kept referencing. Yep, it is hard to really interrogate the effects of a connected world in under an hour but even so, felt the programme had as much depth as an East Anglian puddle.



Would have been so much better if he had interviewed people who didn't even know what social media was.
And how about that Smithy, the aristocratic cunt...

But fair point that it was fairly light viewing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 16, 2021)

Baddiel may have been a dick about all that but he was right to be objecting to the insidious anti-semiticism that some left wingers seem to be blind to out of convenience, as if only right wingers have that prejudice


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 19, 2021)

Showtrial

Enjoyed it.  Decent courtroom drama.


----------



## oryx (Dec 19, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Showtrial
> 
> Enjoyed it.  Decent courtroom drama.


Just finished this tonight - it's absolutely excellent.

A wealthy, arrogant and seemingly obnoxious student is accused of killing one of her former friends. A gripping story with some good acting.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 20, 2021)

oryx said:


> Just finished this tonight - it's absolutely excellent.
> 
> A wealthy, arrogant and seemingly obnoxious student is accused of killing one of her former friends. A gripping story with some good acting.


 Good interplay between the solicitor and client


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 20, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Showtrial
> 
> Enjoyed it.  Decent courtroom drama.





oryx said:


> Just finished this tonight - it's absolutely excellent.
> 
> A wealthy, arrogant and seemingly obnoxious student is accused of killing one of her former friends. A gripping story with some good acting.


I was looking forward to this as I love a good courtroom drama, especially Brit ones, and it was a well acted, good story.

But ...



Spoiler



Endings like that really piss me off. I find it really unsatisfying, committing all that time to a show just to be left wondering, or made to decide the ending yourself. There's another show doing the rounds on iPlayer at the moment that does exactly the same (gives 2 alternative endings). I hope this doesn't become a thing.


----------



## oryx (Dec 20, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I was looking forward to this as I love a good courtroom drama, especially Brit ones, and it was a well acted, good story.
> 
> But ...
> 
> ...


My interpretation:



Spoiler



The premise of the series was prejudice. The cocky female cop took a dislike to Talitha (fairly understandable) but by hiding the video footage where Dylan took the scarf used to murder Hannah, she was swayed too much by her prejudice. In the end 'justice' prevailed.


----------



## stavros (Dec 20, 2021)

All the President's Men. Very good.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 20, 2021)

I've just started the second series of 'This Country'.. First series was superb, the odd duff episode, but made up for by the characters... I dunno how well it translates to townies.. but everyone I know who's grown up in a rural area loves it.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 21, 2021)

Hollis said:


> I've just started the second series of 'This Country'.. First series was superb, the odd duff episode, but made up for by the characters... I dunno how well it translates to townies.. but everyone I know who's grown up in a rural area loves it.



I'm very much a townie and I loved it. 
Very funny and also touching and sweet.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 21, 2021)

Let the Right One in is on iplayer at the moment.


----------



## harpo (Dec 21, 2021)

You don't know me. Gripping and excellent.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 21, 2021)

Spymaster said:


> I was looking forward to this as I love a good courtroom drama, especially Brit ones, and it was a well acted, good story.
> 
> But ...
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Spoiler reply



I interpreted the end differently though. Talitha constantly tests people by being obnoxious to see if they'll still put up with her, and this is just her doing it one last time by making the worst possible joke. In the context of their relationship it makes much more sense that she would make an offensive joke rather than suddenly spill the beans. So for me it wasn't that ambiguous.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 21, 2021)

Brainaddict said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler reply
> 
> 
> 
> I interpreted the end differently though. Talitha constantly tests people by being obnoxious to see if they'll still put up with her, and this is just her doing it one last time by making the worst possible joke. In the context of their relationship it makes much more sense that she would make an offensive joke rather than suddenly spill the beans. So for me it wasn't that ambiguous.



That's my interpretation too


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> Let the Right One in is on iplayer at the moment.



The good one, or the slightly crap American remake?


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2021)

I watched The Girl Before yesterday - decent thriller miniseries.
Didn't really do anything new, it had that vague "I think I saw this before" even though a new series vibe - but a solid if somewhat formulaic offering, worth a go if you like that sort of thing.


----------



## Sue (Dec 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> The good one, or the slightly crap American remake?


Presume the original as the American remake had a slightly different title?


----------



## Epona (Dec 21, 2021)

Sue said:


> Presume the original as the American remake had a slightly different title?



Ah you're quite right, I'd forgotten that - the American one was called "Let Me In".  The Swedish one is far superior!


----------



## stavros (Dec 21, 2021)

Hollis said:


> I've just started the second series of 'This Country'.. First series was superb, the odd duff episode, but made up for by the characters... I dunno how well it translates to townies.. but everyone I know who's grown up in a rural area loves it.


I need to try that out. I grew up in rural villages, and I found a lot about Detectorists relatable.


----------



## belboid (Dec 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> I watched The Girl Before yesterday - decent thriller miniseries.
> Didn't really do anything new, it had that vague "I think I saw this before" even though a new series vibe - but a solid if somewhat formulaic offering, worth a go if you like that sort of thing.


We have done the first three and will finish it off tonight.  We have only been half paying attention whilst doing other things, but that is still more than it deserves. It better have a decent twist at the end because it's pretty bloody silly so far. The house is vile, no one would ever agree to live there and you would never be allowed to let such a dangerous dwelling out.  Blatant contraventions of building regs left right and centre. Shocking.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2021)

Epona said:


> I watched The Girl Before yesterday - decent thriller miniseries.
> Didn't really do anything new, it had that vague "I think I saw this before" even though a new series vibe - but a solid if somewhat formulaic offering, worth a go if you like that sort of thing.



5/10 from me. Nothing to it really is there?

And ...



Spoiler



It's very obvious who the perp is by the beginning of the last episode because (discounting the architect and the burglar) there was nobody else it could have been!



If they'd made it a 2 parter I might have given it a 6.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 22, 2021)

Watched Showtrial yesterday. Thought it was very good. Not sure this is a spoiler as such but..



Spoiler



I thought the whole thing with ghb was that it can't be detected in the body after about 8 hours so wouldn't have been present in Hannah's body after they fished it out of the docks.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 24, 2021)

Probably already been mentioned, but I've been enjoying Winter Walks.  Seasonal enough for me and relaxing.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 24, 2021)

Part 2 said:


> Anyone see the Throbbing Gristle doc last night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finally got around to this -  didnt really know the first thing other than the names and a little of the sound so was fascinated- 11 days left on Iplayer


----------



## stavros (Dec 25, 2021)

MrCurry said:


> 4 hours in the Capitol. Grimly fascinating mix of first hand footage and talking heads interviews with some of the rioters and police. Somehow more shocking than seeing the news reports at the time.


I just watched this, and it is truly fascinating. I don't think it breaks any new insight into the day - delusional mob mentality - but nonetheless very chilling.

Here's the link, as I don't think it was in MrCurry's post.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 26, 2021)

stavros said:


> I just watched this, and it is truly fascinating. I don't think it breaks any new insight into the day - delusional mob mentality - but nonetheless very chilling.
> 
> Here's the link, as I don't think it was in MrCurry's post.



Definitely a strange day.


----------



## stdP (Dec 26, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> The BBC dramatisation is one of the few DVDs I still possess, Denholm Elliot is outstanding.



"Never work with children, animals, or Denholm Elliot" as the saying goes  Also have the DVD, watched again this year in preparation for...









						A Ghost Story for Christmas: The Mezzotint
					

In 1923, Edward Williams receives an engraving, but the picture is not what it seems.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




...The Mezzotint, another adaptation under the "Ghost Story for Christmas" moniker that I'm happy to see being revived again. Creepy changing picture, cold ham, dark family skullduggery and more cold ham, what's not to like?

FWIW a few more of the old ghost stories from the 70s have been put up on iplayer as well.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 27, 2021)

Loved The Mezzotint, absolute quality.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 27, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Loved The Mezzotint, absolute quality.


I really wish they would make a series of either different similar ghost stories or one longer one over numerous episodes. 
I loved it too but it left me wanting more.


----------



## stdP (Dec 29, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I really wish they would make a series of either different similar ghost stories or one longer one over numerous episodes.
> I loved it too but it left me wanting more.



For the most part, our christmas ghost story routine involves watching the classics and then getting plastered so we can't remember them too well the next time, leaving them relatively fresh for next year.

I could definitely have handled more of _The Mezzotint_ but I still appreciate so much being crammed in to it. Given his evidence love of the genre, I hope Gatiss gets to be able to do some more/bigger stories in future.

In a very swift mood change, the rather beautiful and I think rather underrated Blade Runner 2049 is up:









						BBC One - Blade Runner 2049
					

After a disturbing discovery, replicant hunter K looks for the one person who could help.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I wasn't too convinced of this the first time I saw it, but like the original it's grown on me over repeated viewings and regardless of what you think of the storyline (it's at least half an hour too long), the visuals, production design and soundtrack are beautiful.


----------



## Epona (Dec 29, 2021)

kittyP said:


> I really wish they would make a series of either different similar ghost stories or one longer one over numerous episodes.
> I loved it too but it left me wanting more.



I would be happy for more ghost stories (one offs, mini-series, feature length etc) at any time of the year tbh, I love a good tale of the supernatural


----------



## kittyP (Dec 29, 2021)

Epona said:


> I would be happy for more ghost stories (one offs, mini-series, feature length etc) at any time of the year tbh, I love a good tale of the supernatural


Yes me to. :l


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 29, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Loved The Mezzotint, absolute quality.


I loved it, but thought they could have shortened the final scene. We didn’t need as much.


----------



## Pingety Pong (Dec 30, 2021)

Epona said:


> I would be happy for more ghost stories (one offs, mini-series, feature length etc) at any time of the year tbh, I love a good tale of the supernatural


Me too! This is not on the iplayer but on BBC sounds - a series about real life ghost stories and hauntings. I am loving it so far  - especially this one about a haunted bothy in the Highlands.

Uncanny - Case 10: Don't Sleep in this House - BBC Sounds


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 30, 2021)

danny la rouge said:


> I loved it, but thought they could have shortened the final scene. We didn’t need as much.


I am a member of the MR James Appreciation Society on Facebook and the ending has caused huge consternation! MR James's writing was so powerful as it worked on the horror your own mind could imagine not special effects tbf- did like the rest of it though.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 30, 2021)

Citizen Kane.

If you've never watched it (like us), you should. Astonishing for its time, in so many ways.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 30, 2021)

sojourner said:


> Citizen Kane.
> 
> If you've never watched it (like us), you should. Astonishing for its time, in so many ways.



Indeed.  In the 80 years that have passed since its release, a better cure for insomnia has still not been found.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 31, 2021)

8ball said:


> Indeed.  In the 80 years that have passed since its release, a better cure for insomnia has still not been found.


I was gripped all the way through tbh, so much in there to talk about.


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2021)

Frankie Boyle's New World Order 2021. 

"Former Health Secretary and current wanker Matt Hancock..."


----------



## T & P (Dec 31, 2021)

I enjoyed the first two episodes of Around the World in 80 Days, with David Tenant.


----------



## T & P (Jan 2, 2022)

Third episode of the above best one so far, and adding more layers than the original story has had in previous adaptations. Enjoying this a lot.


----------



## Numbers (Jan 5, 2022)

Watched the 3 parter *H2O The Molecule that made us* over the last cpl of days, really interesting and worrying in ways.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2022)

T & P said:


> I enjoyed the first two episodes of Around the World in 80 Days, with David Tenant.





Numbers said:


> Watched the 3 parter *H2O The Molecule that made us* over the last cpl of days, really interesting and worrying in ways.


Have stuck both of these on My Programmes to watch, now that we've finished Anne.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 6, 2022)

Watched Four Lives last night...drama about the Stephen Port case. I'd not read anything about it but have done since. The police involved really were fucking hopeless.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Watched Four Lives last night...drama about the Stephen Port case. I'd not read anything about it but have done since. The police involved really were fucking hopeless.


Got that on my list too.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Jan 6, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Citizen Kane.
> 
> If you've never watched it (like us), you should. Astonishing for its time, in so many ways.


I think CK suffers a bit from its 'best film ever' tag. People often seem to watch it and come away disappointed, but it's totally brilliant on its own terms, even before you realise that Welles and his crew invented many of the techniques used. Quite aside from the cinematography, its dialogue and naturalistic acting are ahead of their time as well.

I'd love to be able to watch it for the first time again.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I think CK suffers a bit from its 'best film ever' tag. People often seem to watch it and come away disappointed, but it's totally brilliant on its own terms, even before you realise that Welles and his crew invented many of the techniques used. Quite aside from the cinematography, its dialogue and naturalistic acting are ahead of their time as well.


We watched it BECAUSE of that reputation, thinking 'well, how good can it be for a film of that time?'. Fully expected it to have been overhyped, but genuinely thought it brilliant. The playing with temporality, the cinematography, loads of innovative stuff in there - it really was 'ahead of its time' as you say.

I was surprised to see it pooh-poohed up there ^^ but hey ho.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 6, 2022)

Oooo, there's a new series of Mandy just hit!


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 6, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Got that on my list too.


Prepare to be angry.


----------



## oryx (Jan 6, 2022)

harpo said:


> You don't know me. Gripping and excellent.


Finally catching up with this.

It is indeed gripping and excellent!









						You Don't Know Me
					

A defendant sacks his barrister and gives his own defence.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (Jan 7, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Watched the 3 parter *H2O The Molecule that made us* over the last cpl of days, really interesting and worrying in ways.


Watched the first one of these last night. Brilliant. And chilling. When he was kayaking!


----------



## Numbers (Jan 7, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Watched the first one of these last night. Brilliant. And chilling. When he was kayaking!


Mad/sad isn't it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 7, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Loved The Mezzotint, absolute quality.


Loved it too, easily one of the best productions on TV this Christmas.


----------



## Carvaged (Jan 7, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Oooo, there's a new series of Mandy just hit!



Some of the new episodes are real crackers lol


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 8, 2022)

Oh my god the Steven Port thing.  Amazing.  Awful.  

How have Barking and Dagenham and that Family Liaison Officer got away with it??


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 8, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Watched Four Lives last night...drama about the Stephen Port case. I'd not read anything about it but have done since. The police involved really were fucking hopeless.


I was tempted to watch it the other night but ended watching sci-fi escapism The Expanse on Netflix instead, because I didn't fancy watching something with such a heavy subject matter.

I do really want to watch it, though, because my flat sort of had an audition for it. I had a flyer put through my door a couple of years ago, a location scout was looking for a flat to be the home of one of the characters. The location scout came to my flat, which is on the second floor, and explained that ideally they wanted to film in a ground floor flat, because of external lighting, which would obviously be easier to rig up outside a ground floor flat than a second. One of my neighbour's flats got the gig, so I want to watch because a bit of it was filmed near me. 

I was a bit gutted as I was skint at the time and the money would've come in handy. I understand that being a shooting location can be quite lucrative.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 8, 2022)

Just got round to watching the film "Four Hours at the Capital" - on the Washington riot last year.  Highly recommend it.. really well made... and lets you make you're own mind up on things..


----------



## MrCurry (Jan 8, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Just got round to watching the film "Four Hours at the Capital" - on the Washington riot last year.  Highly recommend it.. really well made... and lets you make you're own mind up on things..


We watched it again tonight too, prompted by the anniversary of the event a couple of days ago.  Just as shocking and powerful as the first viewing.


----------



## contadino (Jan 8, 2022)

I found Nick Cave's idiot prayer had been broadcast on BBC three and is on iPlayer. I'd heard a recording of it but...wow. Best TV I've seen in years.


----------



## D'wards (Jan 9, 2022)

New Attenborough on tonight- The Green Planet. 

As ever, the camera work is breathtaking. 

Plant life on earth can get involved in some thrilling dramas!


----------



## sojourner (Jan 10, 2022)

Hollis said:


> Just got round to watching the film "Four Hours at the Capital" - on the Washington riot last year.  Highly recommend it.. really well made... and lets you make you're own mind up on things..


We watched it recently too. That fucking 'shaman'  FREEDOOOMMMMM!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jan 10, 2022)

I watched Four Hours at the Capitol this afternoon and found it absolutely terrifying.

The power of an angry mob is a very frightening thing indeed.


----------



## stdP (Jan 10, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Watched the 3 parter *H2O The Molecule that made us* over the last cpl of days, really interesting and worrying in ways.



Tried to like this as the subject matter is right up my street but I find this overly-emotive style of the voiceover grating and patronising.



contadino said:


> I found Nick Cave's idiot prayer had been broadcast on BBC three and is on iPlayer. I'd heard a recording of it but...wow. Best TV I've seen in years.



Think I mentioned it upthread. I'm quite a fan of Nick but didn't think I'd be able to sustain watching some dude with a piano for an hour and a half. Was very happy to be proved wrong, it was enthralling 

Once the pandemic is over I hope to see a kazoo version of _Babe, I'm On Fire_.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 10, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I was a bit gutted as I was skint at the time and the money would've come in handy. I understand that being a shooting location can be quite lucrative.



I worked with a woman whose house was on Coronation Street and think she was well rewarded but for considerable disruption. I don't think she anticipated quite how much gear there would be and how many people would be in and out of the house.


----------



## stdP (Jan 10, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Watched Four Lives last night...drama about the Stephen Port case. I'd not read anything about it but have done since. The police involved really were fucking hopeless.



Have just finished watching this myself and found it thoroughly engrossing. I'd seen the previous BBC doco about it (listed here if anyone fancies it) so I knew more or less what to expect - lots of gnashing of teeth and the temptation to hurl things at the screen at such a parade of incompetence - but was somewhat trepidatious about how subject matter like this are too often handled for TV.

Very happy to have persevered and found it riveting throughout with no lurid lechery and veered away from too much in the areas of cloying sentimentality or mawkishness. I don't think there was a wrong foot in the script, direction or any of the cast (aside from a couple of slightly too wobbly accents). Everyone will I'm sure compliment Merchant's sublime creepiness and Sheridan Smith's no-nonsense steadfastness but even relatively small parts were exceedingly well done.

As per the reply above... if the dramatised version makes you mad, don't go reading too much about the real details of the case as there was plenty of other stuff the police missed or ignored that wasn't even mentioned in the show (would have probably needed an extra episode TBH).


----------



## stavros (Jan 13, 2022)

Qanon: After the Storm is pretty good. Stephanie Hegarty meets various people who've been in the cult, and at various stages in their relationship with it, and talks to a shrink who explains a bit about its attraction.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 16, 2022)

About to put this on...









						Zen Motoring - Series 1: 1. Scooter Boys
					

Former battle rapper Ogmios gives his guide to being a zen driver.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 16, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> About to put this on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I recommend you start with these! 3 parts….


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 16, 2022)

shifting gears said:


> I recommend you start with these! 3 parts….



Seen those. 

I thought the first episode on bbc3 might just be the same thing with being called scooter boys but the ideas been developed a bit. 6 episodes on iPlayer.


----------



## shifting gears (Jan 16, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Seen those.
> 
> I thought the first episode on bbc3 might just be the same thing with being called scooter boys but the ideas been developed a bit. 6 episodes on iPlayer.



Ah shit I just watched episode 6 first

GODDAMIT

ah well I’m still looking forward to working through this, loved the YouTube vids


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jan 16, 2022)

Watched the pilot episode of Mammoth today, written by and starring Mike Bubbins. It's a comedy about a 70s PE teacher who is caught in an avalanche and somehow preserved alive until the present day. It's six months after he was discovered and media attention has moved on elsewhere, his best mate is in a nursing home, and he's a man out of time - pornstar tache, brown Cortina, etc.

I really enjoyed it tbh, there's no laugh track and it's not chock full of gags, but the characters (especially Mammoth himself) are well drawn and engaging. I hope they make a full series.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 17, 2022)

shifting gears said:


> Ah shit I just watched episode 6 first
> 
> GODDAMIT
> 
> ah well I’m still looking forward to working through this, loved the YouTube vids



I thought it was really good, especially episode 5.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 17, 2022)

Watched the first Green Planet last night and predictably loved it.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 17, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Watched the first Green Planet last night and predictably loved it.


I watched the first yesterday and the second just now.
Truly amazing and makes you appreciate this wonderful planet even more.
The camera work is outstanding.


----------



## porp (Jan 19, 2022)

BBC Two - The Last Survivors
					

A landmark documentary about the last survivors of the Holocaust living in Britain today.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




The Last Survivors, an incredible documentary from 2019, is back on iPlayer.

Featuring interviews with some of the last remaining survivors  (in this country) of the death camps, what really struck me is the time and space given to the interviewees to tell their stories their way. Some who are used to sharing and processing their memories, others much less. At the risk of naivety, it felt like it had a very light editorial touch.

Required viewing.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 20, 2022)

porp said:


> BBC Two - The Last Survivors
> 
> 
> A landmark documentary about the last survivors of the Holocaust living in Britain today.
> ...


Nice one, have added that to my list.


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2022)

Having raced through all three series before I thought it was going to disappear, they've put the whole of Detectorists back up there for a few more months.


----------



## oryx (Jan 21, 2022)

We spent ages tonight looking for Four Hours at the Capitol and didn't find it because I was under the misapprehension that it was called Twenty Four Hours in the White House   doh.

Watched The Tourist instead which, going by the first episode, is thrilling and excellent.









						The Tourist
					

A British man finds himself in the glowing red heart of the Australian outback.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 21, 2022)

another vote for the tourist . Halfway through it - and really enjoying. funny, violent, offbeat, head spinning and with very engaging characters - even the minor ones. 

someone's going to hit a roo  whilst driving at night aren't they?


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 22, 2022)

Think something called The Responder is starting soon, cop drama in Liverpool. I read an interview with one of the actors and thought it sounded good


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 25, 2022)

not sure it's to everyone's taste but J Hogg's Souvenir is now on Iplayer.
I read somewhere that "it shouldn't work but it does" and I'd agree. Wasn't turned on by the trailer but it's defo worth a watch.
The Souvenir


----------



## oryx (Jan 25, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> not sure it's to everyone's taste but J Hogg's Souvenir is now on Iplayer.
> I read somewhere that "it shouldn't work but it does" and I'd agree. Wasn't turned on by the trailer but it's defo worth a watch.
> The Souvenir


Thanks for the heads-up - that's a film I've wanted to see for some time.


----------



## red & green (Jan 27, 2022)

2 storyville films
Undercover OAP - really lovely film - elderly man is hired to go undercover in a care home in Chile after allegations from relatives of one of the people in the home ,of abuse and theft of their relative - this sounds depressing but it’s a lovely film

Collective - Romanian documentary about journalists initially  investigating a fire in a music venue - reiterated to me the disappearance of investigative journalism here and the power of their investigation.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Think something called The Responder is starting soon, cop drama in Liverpool. I read an interview with one of the actors and thought it sounded good


Would have thought it contained too much 'victim mentality' for your tastes.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2022)

I am actually quite liking The Responder, although some of those accents are fucking dire. There's enough bloody Scouse actors around, why don't they just use them?? Martin Freeman's accent is really quite good though. I was worried it would be a bit too sympathetic to the filth's point of view, and while there is some of that, it's not ALL like that. Watchable, anyway, if not brilliant.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 27, 2022)

Also enjoying The Tourist.


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 27, 2022)

red & green said:


> 2 storyville films
> Undercover OAP - really lovely film - elderly man is hired to go undercover in a care home in Chile after allegations from relatives of one of the people in the home ,of abuse and theft of their relative - this sounds depressing but it’s a lovely film
> 
> Collective - Romanian documentary about journalists initially  investigating a fire in a music venue - reiterated to me the disappearance of investigative journalism here and the power of their investigation.



Undercover OAP is a real treat and I think Collectiv is one of the best investigative documentaries of recent years.

Would also recommend this.









						Storyville - Final Account
					

The last living generation of everyday people to participate in the Third Reich.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (Jan 27, 2022)

Storyville: Hillsong Church, God Goes Viral.

 there's one in Liverpool!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 28, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Undercover OAP is a real treat and I think Collectiv is one of the best investigative documentaries of recent years.
> 
> Would also recommend this.
> 
> ...



Some of those people still saying they had no idea what was going on in the camps. 70 years on and they still won't admit their own failings


----------



## stdP (Jan 28, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I am actually quite liking The Responder, although some of those accents are fucking dire. There's enough bloody Scouse actors around, why don't they just use them?? Martin Freeman's accent is really quite good though. I was worried it would be a bit too sympathetic to the filth's point of view, and while there is some of that, it's not ALL like that. Watchable, anyway, if not brilliant.



I really quite liked The Responder, much to my surprise. I think it's the first time I've seen Freeman do Proper Acting and he was pretty spellbinding. As a drama it wasn't really anything I haven't seen before... but put together uncommonly well making it better than the sum of its parts. The entire story is really quite dark and while sometimes it felt like almost parody of the "embittered cop going through some shit, let's see what else we can pile on" it never got too outlandish for me and it's well leavened by being completely steeped in that deliciously grim sense of pitch-black humour that I forever associate with liverpool.

I was also very impressed with his accent given that I don't think he's from the north west. I think most of the main cast members at least are actually from the region (Carson's mum from Doctor Zhivago is definitely a 'pudlian) and quite a few from warrington too although they did veer close to scouse parody at times. Wikipedia beckons...


----------



## stavros (Jan 28, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Storyville: Hillsong Church, God Goes Viral.
> 
> there's one in Liverpool!


I've got that saved to watch. Is it good, in a kind of horrific way?


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2022)

stavros said:


> Is it good, in a kind of horrific way?


Very much so 😄


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2022)

Some of The Responder was filmed in my fave local park! I remember parts of it being sealed off last year. Ace seeing it, blurred as it was 😄


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Jan 29, 2022)

Zen School of Motoring - an avant-garde blend of asmr, driving tips and battle rap.


----------



## Reno (Jan 29, 2022)

The Nilsen Files, less a documentary about Dennis Nilsen, this focuses on his victims and puts the case in the wider context of homophobia in the UK in the 80s. The papers basically blamed the victims and advances made by the gay movement and it meant the police didn't follow up on vital clues to catch Nilsen much earlier. Very good and it brought back a lot of memories, the year Nilsen was caught and went to trial was when I moved to London. As the Stephen Port case showed, not that much had changed three decades later when it comes to institutional homophobia in the police force.


----------



## spanglechick (Jan 29, 2022)

Reno said:


> The Nilsen Files, less a documentary about Dennis Nilsen, this focuses on his victims and puts the case in the wider context of homophobia in the UK in the 80s. The papers basically blamed the victims and advances made by the gay movement and it meant the police didn't follow up on vital clues to catch Nilsen much earlier. Very good and it brought back a lot of memories, the year Nilsen was caught and went to trial was when I moved to London. As the Stephen Port case showed, not that much had changed three decades later when it comes to institutional homophobia in the police force.


I’ve just finished watching it.  It’s great.  Pulls few punches in exposing the cuntiness of police and press.  I also plan to recommend it to my A level students who are just starting to study This is England and Trainspotting, as there’s loads of really useful and evocative social and political context around the main story.


----------



## stavros (Feb 1, 2022)

Wahey, MMA's back for the new year!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 1, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Would also recommend this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oof, some of this takes your breath away!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 1, 2022)

Reno said:


> The Nilsen Files, less a documentary about Dennis Nilsen, this focuses on his victims and puts the case in the wider context of homophobia in the UK in the 80s. The papers basically blamed the victims and advances made by the gay movement and it meant the police didn't follow up on vital clues to catch Nilsen much earlier. Very good and it brought back a lot of memories, the year Nilsen was caught and went to trial was when I moved to London. As the Stephen Port case showed, not that much had changed three decades later when it comes to institutional homophobia in the police force.


Four Lives was on BBC, a dramatisation of the Stephen Port case, and yes, lots of casual homophobia from the cops in that, assumptions that they were all on drugs and it was their lifestyle that got them killed, rather than police homophobia that failed to catch a killer and save their lives.

Much of Four Lives was filmed in Greater Manchester rather than Barking, where most of the real life events occurred. One of my neighbour's flats was the location for filming the landlord turned friend of the young eastern European lad who was murdered. My flat 'auditioned' for the role, but didn't get the part as they preferred a ground floor flat for technical/lighting reasons and my flat's on the second floor.


----------



## oryx (Feb 1, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I watched Four Hours at the Capitol this afternoon and found it absolutely terrifying.
> 
> The power of an angry mob is a very frightening thing indeed.


Finally got to see this tonight and it's well worth a watch - but yes, absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 4, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Would have thought it contained too much 'victim mentality' for your tastes.


Nope.

And for the record that isn’t a view I either agree with or hold. It’s a view which others like that tosspot in Downing St - not me - hold and that’s what I was referring to at the time. 

I’ve actually got a lot of time for Liverpool and was up there a few weeks ago and will be back again in the autumn. I don’t expect this post will change your view, anyway I’ve said my piece now


----------



## sojourner (Feb 7, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> And for the record that isn’t a view I either agree with or hold. It’s a view which others like that tosspot in Downing St - not me - hold and that’s what I was referring to at the time.
> 
> I’ve actually got a lot of time for Liverpool and was up there a few weeks ago and will be back again in the autumn. I don’t expect this post will change your view, anyway I’ve said my piece now


See, if you'd said that at the time that everyone was shocked at what you said, and slagging you off, I might have believed you. But you didn't, so I don't.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 7, 2022)

Apostasy 

Understated but powerful film about Jehovah's Witnesses in Yorkshire. Siobhan Finneran is excellent, as always. 

It might make you want to punch the wall


----------



## ohmyliver (Feb 8, 2022)

Watching Chloe on iPlayer.

It's really good,  it's really compelling, and yet emotionally quite hard to watch in places.


----------



## Epona (Feb 9, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> Watching Chloe on iPlayer.
> 
> It's really good,  it's really compelling, and yet emotionally quite hard to watch in places.



Oh thanks for the reminder, I want to watch that.


----------



## Epona (Feb 11, 2022)

ohmyliver said:


> Watching Chloe on iPlayer.
> 
> It's really good,  it's really compelling, and yet emotionally quite hard to watch in places.



Have now finished watching it - thank you again for the reminder, it's excellent IMO.

It doesn't reveal too much at a time, it's done really well and is very much to my taste.

Would recommend.


----------



## manji (Feb 11, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Storyville: Hillsong Church, God Goes Viral.
> 
> there's one in Liverpool!


Saw that a couple of months ago. The church is risible and also fascistic. If you are like me you like to watch a programme to get annoyed. I recommend. The lead characters are thoroughly despicable. Desperately hip. I reckon the new dictatorship will be driven by religious analytica and conspiracy theories.
​


----------



## stavros (Feb 11, 2022)

manji said:


> If you are like me you like to watch a programme to get annoyed. I recommend.


You might be interested to know Louis Theroux has a new mini series on American nutters starting this Sunday.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 12, 2022)

The president- about the post mugabe elections- another decent storyville product


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 13, 2022)

The Responder 
A bit meh.


----------



## spanglechick (Feb 13, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> The Responder
> A bit meh.


I thought that.  Characters and plot lines generally just unpleasant without any surprises or originality.


----------



## Left sider (Feb 13, 2022)

The Ken Loach film ‘Sorry we missed you’. Incredibly powerful and hard-hitting. Anyone in doubt about banning zero hours contracts should watch it.


----------



## oryx (Feb 13, 2022)

Left sider said:


> The Ken Loach film ‘Sorry we missed you’. Incredibly powerful and hard-hitting. Anyone in doubt about banning zero hours contracts should watch it.


Thanks for that - wouldn't have known that was on if I hadn't read it here!


----------



## pesh (Feb 13, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> About to put this on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was great on youtube and even better with the BBC money behind it


----------



## surreybrowncap (Feb 14, 2022)

Left sider said:


> The Ken Loach film ‘Sorry we missed you’. Incredibly powerful and hard-hitting. Anyone in doubt about banning zero hours contracts should watch it.


Also worth catching is the 2015 documentary on the director…








						BBC Two - Versus - The Life and Films of Ken Loach
					

Ken Loach reflects on his career, with comments from colleagues, friends and family.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Left sider (Feb 14, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Also worth catching is the 2015 documentary on the director…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. Will make for an interesting watch. I’ll give it a try.


----------



## stavros (Feb 14, 2022)

I'm not sure Louis Theroux's analysis of the American right wing social media influencers broke much new ground, but well worth watching all the same.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 15, 2022)

stavros said:


> I'm not sure Louis Theroux's analysis of the American right wing social media influencers broke much new ground, but well worth watching all the same.



Looks pretty dark from that landing page.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 15, 2022)

8ball said:


> Looks pretty dark from that landing page.



It's a disturbing watch, but I'd highly recommend it.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 18, 2022)

The documentary on illustrator Quentin Blake is lovely - still going strong at 89.  His drawings cant help but make you happy.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> The documentary on illustrator Quentin Blake is lovely - still going strong at 89.  His drawings cant help but make you happy.


I met him a few years ago and he was lovely and kind - he even drew Mr Magicka’s missing boot in a book of a friend of mine.


----------



## Badgers (Feb 18, 2022)

surreybrowncap said:


> Also worth catching is the 2015 documentary on the director…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On now 😎

Cheers 👍


----------



## Epona (Feb 19, 2022)

Reno said:


> The Nilsen Files, less a documentary about Dennis Nilsen, this focuses on his victims and puts the case in the wider context of homophobia in the UK in the 80s. The papers basically blamed the victims and advances made by the gay movement and it meant the police didn't follow up on vital clues to catch Nilsen much earlier. Very good and it brought back a lot of memories, the year Nilsen was caught and went to trial was when I moved to London. As the Stephen Port case showed, not that much had changed three decades later when it comes to institutional homophobia in the police force.



Have been watching this tonight, it's quite good and goes into the homophobic failings of police and media.

It puts it more into the context of homophobia in that era, and is a different programme compared to the usual about Nilsen, and better for it as a result.

EDIT: Have now watched some more of it, and it is going forward from that point and is mentioning more recent stuff too in the context of homophobic police/media response, it is a good documentary.

It's horrific that a similar thing happened with the Port case decades later - in both cases if anyone in law enforcement had given a shit at the outset about the first victim, a lot of it could have been prevented.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 19, 2022)

stavros said:


> I'm not sure Louis Theroux's analysis of the American right wing social media influencers broke much new ground, but well worth watching all the same.



I watched and the most depressing thing about it was that I spend so much time online, I had heard of all the people featured on it, including ‘Beardson Beardly’. Fuck me.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 19, 2022)

There's some excellent Partition documentaries on at the mo - the Peter Taylor one is excellent. Wish they'd put the original 3 parter on though.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 20, 2022)

It's grim outside so I'm in the mood for a historical epic. Iplayer has both El Cid and The Fall of the Roman Empire. Both are nudging three hours. 

I've probably seen them both about 40 years ago. Which one should I go for?


----------



## stavros (Feb 20, 2022)

Annie Hall. I'm sure I'd never seen a Woody Allen film before, somehow, so it was certainly interesting to put that one to rest.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 20, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Apostasy
> 
> Understated but powerful film about Jehovah's Witnesses in Yorkshire. Siobhan Finneran is excellent, as always.
> 
> It might make you want to punch the wall


Watched this yesterday, it was excellent.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 20, 2022)

Young Ahmed...Dardennes film about a young Muslim boy who becomes radicalised by his Imam and plots to kill his teacher.

I love Dardennes films but this one took some criticism when it was released. It's not as good as some of their other films but definitely worth watching.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 6, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> I met him a few years ago and he was lovely and kind - he even drew Mr Magicka’s missing boot in a book of a friend of mine.


Magnolia 🤦


----------



## campanula (Mar 13, 2022)

I still have my kids copy of Mr.Magnolia (O mr.Magnolia, poor Mr.Magnolia, Mr Magnolia has only one boot)..as well as my beloved copy of Meal One (Ivor Cutler)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 19, 2022)

We're enjoying The Witchfinder.


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2022)

La Belle Époque, about a misanthropic cartoonist who escapes into a staged recreation of the 1970s.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 20, 2022)

Just finished all 3 seasons of Young Offenders. Brilliant comedy that we were a bit late getting too. Think it's not going to have a new series unfortunately.


----------



## stavros (Mar 20, 2022)

BristolEcho said:


> Just finished all 3 seasons of Young Offenders. Brilliant comedy that we were a bit late getting too. Think it's not going to have a new series unfortunately.


The fillum (sic) is on there too. More of the same really, with Mairéad, Sgt. Healey and Billy Murphy, although no Principal Walsh or his daughters.


----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 20, 2022)

stavros said:


> The fillum (sic) is on there too. More of the same really, with Mairéad, Sgt. Healey and Billy Murphy, although no Principal Walsh or his daughters.


Yes saw that. It came out before it I noticed. Will get around to it.


----------



## stavros (Mar 23, 2022)

Storyville - When We Were Kings, about the Rumble in the Jungle between Ali and Foreman. I didn't know much about the fight before I watched this.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 23, 2022)

stavros said:


> Storyville - When We Were Kings, about the Rumble in the Jungle between Ali and Foreman. I didn't know much about the fight before I watched this.


Great movie.  My earliest boxing memory, the fight I’ve watched most (over 100 times conservative estimate) and movie I’ve watched at least 30 times.


----------



## Supine (Mar 23, 2022)

stavros said:


> Storyville - When We Were Kings, about the Rumble in the Jungle between Ali and Foreman. I didn't know much about the fight before I watched this.



If you liked that i recommend the book The Fight by Norman Mailer.


----------



## stavros (Mar 24, 2022)

The whole of The Young Ones.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 24, 2022)

Black Power :  A British Story of Resistance 

It's great.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 27, 2022)

I just realised that I'd only watched half of A Very British Scandal, so finished watching that, very good, the misogyny and double-standards were terrible.

While checking out what else was on iPlayer at the moment, I spotted that If Beale Street Could Talk was on for 13 more days. I saw it at the cinema, very good film, cracking soundtrack.









						BBC Two - If Beale Street Could Talk
					

Tish, a young pregnant woman, races against the clock to prove her lover's innocence.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (Mar 29, 2022)

This is BRILLIANT. Got everything I need in a travel type programme - proper down to earth, funny, exactly like it is in real life. Gonna rewatch the lot now.









						Roaming in the Wild
					

Andrew O’Donnell and Mark Taylor explore the wilds of Scotland.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2022)

I'm LOVING this









						Toast of London
					

Can tortured thespian Steven Toast enjoy the success he thinks he deserves?




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 29, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm LOVING this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, well, well . . .


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 29, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm LOVING this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> View attachment 316344


The episode about 'high wind actors' had me in stitches....


----------



## Cloo (Apr 2, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> We're enjoying The Witchfinder.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 2, 2022)

I watched an episode of Stanley Tucci: Searching for Italy last night.  Not quite up to Bourdain (or Stein) standards in the league of travel/food shows, but will probably watch the rest.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 5, 2022)

Started watching the  House of Maxwell documentary. Looking really good so far.


----------



## stavros (Apr 8, 2022)

Last week's Click, on sustainable travel solutions, is a good one.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 10, 2022)

Gentleman Jack, series 2 started tonight


----------



## Epona (Apr 10, 2022)

kittyP said:


> Gentleman Jack, series 2 started tonight



Oh fantastic, I enjoyed the first series.

I imagine this will be the last one, unless they go into the realms of complete fiction.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 10, 2022)

Noticed The Truffle Hunters has appeared as a Storyville. Would recommend.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 11, 2022)

kittyP said:


> Gentleman Jack, series 2 started tonight


Yes, must watch that tonight!


Part 2 said:


> Noticed The Truffle Hunters has appeared as a Storyville. Would recommend.


Got that on my list 

Can recommend this Muhammad Ali


----------



## stavros (Apr 11, 2022)

The Miseducation of Cameron Post, about a lesbian girl in mid-90s America who gets sent to a Christian camp to teach the gay out of her. Fictional, but all too real.


----------



## Sue (Apr 11, 2022)

Hidden Assets. Irish cops hook up with their Antwerp counterparts to investigate cross-border criminal shenanigans. Thought this was really good and the main Belgian cop has the best tache this side of the 70s to boot.


----------



## stavros (Apr 13, 2022)

Quite a lot of good old-ish films on the iplayer at the moment:

All the President's Men
Out of Sight
Boyz n the Hood


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 14, 2022)

The Gazza documentary is worth a look, although it probably doesn't offer much new it focuses on the media in particular Rebecca Wade and Piers Morgan, phone hacking etc. Score by Blanck Mass is good too.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Cheaters is fucking brilliant so far, short episodes, punchy story.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 14, 2022)

A few good gritty, realistic youth films on at the moment... County Lines and Jellyfish.

Korean film, Burning is also very good.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> A few good gritty, realistic youth films on at the moment... County Lines and Jellyfish.
> 
> Korean film, Burning is also very good.


County Lines is excellent, saw it online about a year ago as part of a film festival.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 14, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> County Lines is excellent, saw it online about a year ago as part of a film festival.


Yes I saw it last year. It was a film that suffered from cinema closures and only had very limited showings despite being well reviewed.


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 14, 2022)

They've also got Pain and Glory, a recent, and excellent, Almodovar. Antonio Banderas is great in it. 

I'm enjoying Art That Made Us, current artists and performers engage with British art throughout history.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 15, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> Cheaters is fucking brilliant so far, short episodes, punchy story.





Spoiler: Cheaters 



The ending is terrible. It’s brilliant all the way through and the ending just ruins it



Now a more circumscribed recommendation due to the bit that I’ve spoilered.


----------



## sojourner (Apr 19, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> The Gazza documentary is worth a look, although it probably doesn't offer much new it focuses on the media in particular Rebecca Wade and Piers Morgan, phone hacking etc. Score by Blanck Mass is good too.


Watched the first one last night. Fucking journalist scumbags. Such a tragedy.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 24, 2022)

Film Jellyfish. Really good. You know exactly where it's going but it goes there very, very well. Amazing lead performance by Liv Hill.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 26, 2022)

Imagine - Miriam Margoles 
She's amazing!


----------



## oryx (Apr 26, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Started watching the  House of Maxwell documentary. Looking really good so far.


Been watching that  - fascinating stuff, well worth a watch!


----------



## kittyP (Apr 26, 2022)

kittyP said:


> Imagine - Miriam Margoles
> She's amazing!


Now watching Imagine - Toni Morriston Remembers. Wow!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Apr 27, 2022)

kittyP said:


> Now watching Imagine - Toni Morriston Remembers. Wow!


Just caught the back end of this. Will have to watch another time from the start.


----------



## sojourner (May 3, 2022)

kittyP said:


> Now watching Imagine - Toni Morriston Remembers. Wow!


Good shout. I MUST have seen this, given it's 7 years old and features one of my holy trinity of writers, but I've added it again to watch.


----------



## sojourner (May 5, 2022)

Finally watched the Maxwell doc. Blimey. Seems even closer to Succession than the Murdochs!


----------



## Hollis (May 5, 2022)

stavros said:


> Paul Merson: Football, Gambling and Me.
> 
> It doesn't cover a whole lot of new ground ("bookmakers are arseholes"), although it is quite interesting how he's found it harder to kick than booze or drugs.



This was on just now.. excellent programme.  Probably  need to be in the right mood for it..

Paul Merson - A Walk Through My Life


----------



## nottsgirl (May 7, 2022)

New series of The Other One.


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2022)

Here We Go









						Here We Go
					

A year in the life of the irrepressible Jessop family as filmed by youngest son, Sam.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Was worried cos I love almost all of the actors, and thought it may be shite, but it's actually really funny.


----------



## Part 2 (May 9, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Here We Go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weird that says 29th April 2022 but I've definitely seen it before....maybe there was a pilot episode that's been stretched out?

Ah yes it was called Pandemonium. 









						Here We Go - Pandemonium
					

The Jessop family try to rescue their 2020 summer holiday by going to Margate in October.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## sojourner (May 9, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Weird that says 29th April 2022 but I've definitely seen it before....maybe there was a pilot episode that's been stretched out?
> 
> Ah yes it was called Pandemonium.
> 
> ...


Ooo I've not seen that one! Ta - will watch that later


----------



## sojourner (May 10, 2022)

Nice one Part 2 , watched it and it was great


----------



## stavros (May 11, 2022)

Hollis said:


> This was on just now.. excellent programme.  Probably  need to be in the right mood for it..
> 
> Paul Merson - A Walk Through My Life


I watched that last night. You're right, it's a very well done programme, just letting him ruminate on his life and the countryside.


----------



## stavros (May 18, 2022)

Here's your chance to fully utilise the fact that the iplayer volume dial goes up to 11.


----------



## stavros (May 22, 2022)

Not by a long chalk the best Scorses-De Niro partnership, but Cape Fear is quite edgy at times.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 24, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> The Gazza documentary is worth a look, although it probably doesn't offer much new it focuses on the media in particular Rebecca Wade and Piers Morgan, phone hacking etc. Score by Blanck Mass is good too.


What a desperately sad story this is.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (May 24, 2022)

This is actually pretty good so far.









						Darren McGarvey's Addictions - Series 1: 2. Drugs
					

Darren uncovers why Scotland has the highest drug-related death rate in Europe.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Part 2 (May 24, 2022)

Floodlights, drama about footballer Andy Woodward who exposed the Barry Bennel abuse case. I hadn't followed the story in the news and it's a difficult watch but very good. Another great score by Blanck Mass aswell.


----------



## sojourner (May 25, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Floodlights, drama about footballer Andy Woodward who exposed the Barry Bennel abuse case. I hadn't followed the story in the news and it's a difficult watch but very good. Another great score by Blanck Mass aswell.


Ah, been meaning to catch that, cheers for the heads up mate.


----------



## Smangus (May 26, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Noticed The Truffle Hunters has appeared as a Storyville. Would recommend.



Just watched this , great bucolic entertainment. Brilliant last scene too. Made me laugh.


----------



## Mation (May 27, 2022)

killer b said:


> We watched Together tonight - I almost gave up after the first few minutes cause the constant breaking of the fourth wall and manic style was a bit much, but once you get used to that it ended up really good. Some genuinely powerful bits.


I saw this last night. A bit abrasive at first, but fascinating and, as you say, some very powerful stuff. Cried quite a lot.


----------



## Epona (May 27, 2022)

Mation said:


> I saw this last night. A bit abrasive at first, but fascinating and, as you say, some very powerful stuff. Cried quite a lot.



I found it one of the most moving and relevant lockdown related things I have seen - it captured the claustrophobia and resulting despair well I thought.

(Has been a while since I saw it though!  I know some people sailed through lockdown, I didn't though.  OH had to take me outside for a bit in the middle of the night a few times during the first lockdown to get me out of panic attack mode).


----------



## 8ball (May 27, 2022)

I found this thing called “Inside No. 9” that I was going to take a look at 3 years ago then got distracted.

Anyway, it’s def worth a look.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 27, 2022)

8ball said:


> I found this thing called “Inside No. 9” that I was going to take a look at 3 years ago then got distracted.
> 
> Anyway, it’s def worth a look.


I wouldn't binge them all in one sitting.


----------



## 8ball (May 27, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I wouldn't binge them all in one sitting.



Nah, I binged a bunch the other night.  Going a bit slower now.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 3, 2022)

The Art That Made Us 

A really engaging, non fusty, often subversive look at art in the UK from the prehistoric to the modern. 
From carvings to music and everything inbetween. 

A part of this piece by multimedia artist Phoebe Boswell  was featured in episode 3 and it really got inside me.


----------



## WhyLikeThis (Jun 3, 2022)

Inside No. 9 is still rocking it.


----------



## stavros (Jun 3, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Storyville: Hillsong Church, God Goes Viral.
> 
> there's one in Liverpool!


I watched this yesterday, and you're right, they're a fucked up bunch.


----------



## tinman (Jun 3, 2022)

A Celebration of Play for Today: BBC Four - Drama out of a Crisis: A Celebration of Play for Today. Bit biased as friend worked on it but it is a superb overview. There is nothing like it on BBC or any other channel as beeb is so frightened of annoying the establishment. Roll on the 70s.


----------



## oryx (Jun 4, 2022)

tinman said:


> A Celebration of Play for Today: BBC Four - Drama out of a Crisis: A Celebration of Play for Today. Bit biased as friend worked on it but it is a superb overview. There is nothing like it on BBC or any other channel as beeb is so frightened of annoying the establishment. Roll on the 70s.


Really want to see that.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 4, 2022)

This is Spinal Tap


----------



## 8ball (Jun 5, 2022)

Just watching “Drag Me To Hell”, which is pretty funny so far.


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 5, 2022)

tinman said:


> A Celebration of Play for Today: BBC Four - Drama out of a Crisis: A Celebration of Play for Today. Bit biased as friend worked on it but it is a superb overview. There is nothing like it on BBC or any other channel as beeb is so frightened of annoying the establishment. Roll on the 70s.



This was really good.
They're also showing Abigails Party in full. I used to watch all these back in the day. If it was about Ireland or Strikes my dad would watch it with me. Otherwise he would call it arty rubbish


----------



## Mattym (Jun 6, 2022)

I enjoyed Life and Death in the Warehouse on last night on BBC3. 'Enjoyed' isn't the correct word to use, because it's quite a hard hitting drama.
Life and Death in the Warehouse


----------



## T & P (Jun 11, 2022)

*Talking Pictures* is a short series about titans of the silver screen, featuring not just their bios but interviews they had given to the BBC during the span of their careers.

All I’ve watched so far have been very good, but if you watch only just one, pick the one about Christopher Lee. Suberb and highly enjoyable. My already very high estimation of the man has gone up even higher.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 13, 2022)

Our Falklands War: A Frontline Story
					

The story of ten men who fought alongside each other during the Falklands War.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Watched this last night. Very powerful documentary. Would recommend it.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 13, 2022)

MrSki said:


> Our Falklands War: A Frontline Story
> 
> 
> The story of ten men who fought alongside each other during the Falklands War.
> ...


Yes, couldn't deal with it last night but plan to watch


----------



## girasol (Jun 13, 2022)

Anyone say "Glow Up" Season 4 yet?  Ding dong darling!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 13, 2022)

girasol said:


> Anyway say "Glow Up" Season 4 yet?  Ding dong darling!


I'm in ! Love Glow Up
There's Glow Up Ireland on there as well.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 13, 2022)

kittyP said:


> Yes, couldn't deal with it last night but plan to watch


Yeah it was really heavy going & people laying their souls bare.


----------



## oryx (Jun 13, 2022)

Sherwood
					

Two shocking and unexpected murders shatter an already fractured community.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Watched _Sherwood _tonight and it looks promising. Murder amid a Nottinghamshire community still riven with resentment from the Miners' Strike.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 14, 2022)

oryx said:


> Sherwood
> 
> 
> Two shocking and unexpected murders shatter an already fractured community.
> ...


first two episodes pretty promising. and...  



Spoiler



wtf! was not expecting that bit at the end of episode 2!


 . 

got to wait nearly a week for the next one ffs ...


----------



## Sue (Jun 14, 2022)

oryx said:


> Sherwood
> 
> 
> Two shocking and unexpected murders shatter an already fractured community.
> ...


It's from James Graham who's known for his political plays and grew up there i think.


----------



## girasol (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm loving "Everything I know about love", even though I was 40 in 2012, it's taking me back to 1995, when I was the same age as the characters. That combination of feeling lost a lot of the time, but also feeling sexy and having lots of fun, and starting to achieve some success and hope for the future, makes it compelling and nostalgic. It's set in Camden, and I spent many nights/days out there in my 20s. ❤️


----------



## Knotted (Jun 19, 2022)

Started watching _Avoidance -_ Romesh Ranganathan's miserabilist sit com about a man who avoids conflict. It's one note, unfunny and genuinely depressing. Totally recommended.


----------



## girasol (Jun 19, 2022)

I finished "Everything I know about love". Or I think I have. Got to episode 7, the final scene was so beautiful I was in tears (car scene, so no quite the final scene)


----------



## nagapie (Jun 19, 2022)

girasol said:


> I finished "Everything I know about love". Or I think I have. Got to episode 7, the final scene was so beautiful I was in tears (car scene, so no quite the final scene)


I enjoyed this too. Was the final scene a car scene?


----------



## girasol (Jun 19, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I enjoyed this too. Was the final scene a car scene?


I think so. But that means series has 7 episodes? Was hoping for more, but seemed conclusive.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 19, 2022)

girasol said:


> I think so. But that means series has 7 episodes? Was hoping for more, but seemed conclusive.


I've seen 7, but don't think it ended in a car.


----------



## girasol (Jun 19, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I've seen 7, but don't think it ended in a car.


Ends in a bedroom but prior to that she's in a car with her mum 😉


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2022)

BCBlues said:


> This was really good.
> They're also showing Abigails Party in full. I used to watch all these back in the day. If it was about Ireland or Strikes my dad would watch it with me. Otherwise he would call it arty rubbish


I watched Abigail's Party today, having no preconceptions over what it was about or its style. Excellent stuff, especially from Alison Steadman.


----------



## stavros (Jun 19, 2022)

In The Loop is there again.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 19, 2022)

oryx said:


> Sherwood
> 
> 
> Two shocking and unexpected murders shatter an already fractured community.
> ...


Been enjoying that. Great to see Billy from One Summer back on telly


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 22, 2022)

Blimey Sherwood is great! An absolutely stellar cast helps but the story is really intriguing. 

I'm into episode 4 now and was blown away by the gut wrenching moments in ep 3 between the sisters talking through the wall and the father and son in the car at the end. 

Quality stuff.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 22, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Blimey Sherwood is great! An absolutely stellar cast helps but the story is really intriguing.
> 
> I'm into episode 4 now and was blown away by the gut wrenching moments in ep 3 between the sisters talking through the wall and the father and son in the car at the end.
> 
> Quality stuff.


Best thing the BBC have done for ages. 

I wonder who it is


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 22, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Best thing the BBC have done for ages.
> 
> I wonder who it is


I have absolutely no idea and I'm going to let it tell me in its own time rather than trying to guess.

Can I just say one thing...I cannot abide Stephen bloody Tompkinson and I sincerely hope he does not appear in it again.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 22, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> Best thing the BBC have done for ages.
> 
> I wonder who it is


It's his wife innit. It could be the barmaid as well. £2.40 for a pint of Mansfield best bitter. Deffo a bit sus that


----------



## sojourner (Jun 23, 2022)

Anyone mentioned Outlaws yet? Second season up there now. I loved it, but then I've got a huge soft spot for Christopher Walken.  Quality cast all round though.


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 25, 2022)

For those that don't have Netflix this is on iPlayer and like many Storyvilles it's well worth a look.









						Storyville - Misha and the Wolves
					

A publisher delves into the details of a woman's Holocaust memoir in search of the truth.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Knotted (Jun 25, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Started watching _Avoidance -_ Romesh Ranganathan's miserabilist sit com about a man who avoids conflict. It's one note, unfunny and genuinely depressing. Totally recommended.



I've watched the whole series now and I should say that it brightens up considerably after the first couple of episodes. Still enjoyable I thought.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 25, 2022)

We've watched Avoidance too and enjoyed it. His sister's girlfriend is great.


----------



## miss direct (Jun 26, 2022)

girasol said:


> I'm loving "Everything I know about love", even though I was 40 in 2012, it's taking me back to 1995, when I was the same age as the characters. That combination of feeling lost a lot of the time, but also feeling sexy and having lots of fun, and starting to achieve some success and hope for the future, makes it compelling and nostalgic. It's set in Camden, and I spent many nights/days out there in my 20s. ❤️


I really enjoyed this too! The main character was quite annoying but in a realistic way - I mean I know and have known people like her. The "lonely in NY" bit hit home too!


----------



## stavros (Jun 26, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> This is actually pretty good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched his one on alcohol today, and it was excellent. Although I think the message was largely applicable to the whole of the UK, the stats about how much higher the damage was in Scotland, compared to England, Wales or Northern Ireland, was quite shocking.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 29, 2022)

Just finished Sherwood. 
Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 29, 2022)

I thought this had been taken off iPlayer but seems not. One of my favourite documentaries.









						Inside Story - Mini
					

The story of 11-year-old Michael, who has twice attempted to burn down his house. (1975)




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## miss direct (Jun 29, 2022)

Just finished Chloe, which was a bit silly but also quite gripping.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 1, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Anyone mentioned Outlaws yet? Second season up there now. I loved it, but then I've got a huge soft spot for Christopher Walken.  Quality cast all round though.



I wasn't convinced by the second series to begin with, but it got back on track and all came together.  Walken is class, isn't he


----------



## stavros (Jul 3, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> There's a new comedy called PRU, about a, er, PRU.
> 
> Obviously self-interest here but I watched the pilot last night (the pilot is only 17 minutes long) and while not being brilliant it was certainly ok and is a quite good reflection of life in a PRU. The writers are ex-PRU staff and one of the kids is an ex-PRU pupil. In fact she liked them so much she went to four.
> 
> ...


I don't know if the full mini-series ever got shown last year when you wrote that. It's on the iplayer now, and it's really well done. Rarely laugh-out-loud funny, but very touching and well acted.

I'd guessed that the four teen leads were from that background, but it was interesting to learn that an awful lot of the crew were too, and taken on as apprentices.


----------



## ash (Jul 3, 2022)

miss direct said:


> Just finished Chloe, which was a bit silly but also quite gripping.


I really liked it


----------



## kittyP (Jul 3, 2022)

stavros said:


> I don't know if the full mini-series ever got shown last year when you wrote that. It's on the iplayer now, and it's really well done. Rarely laugh-out-loud funny, but very touching and well acted.
> 
> I'd guessed that the four teen leads were from that background, but it was interesting to learn that an awful lot of the crew were too, and taken on as apprentices.



I only saw the piolet. 

That's really good to all that too.  
Will watch the rest.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 3, 2022)

Liked Sherwood overall, the performances were good and lots of twists but some of the dialogue wasn't great.... long speeches beginning 'you young uns don't know what it was like'  followed by long rant just felt a bit lazy.


----------



## MBV (Jul 3, 2022)

Thought the text message scene was a little forced but overall I enjoyed the series.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2022)

oryx said:


> Sherwood
> 
> 
> Two shocking and unexpected murders shatter an already fractured community.
> ...


One episode in and loving it. What a cast!


----------



## Hellsbells (Jul 4, 2022)

I loved the whole of Sherwood until the last episode which I thought was pants


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 5, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> There's a new comedy called PRU, about a, er, PRU.
> 
> Obviously self-interest here but I watched the pilot last night (the pilot is only 17 minutes long) and while not being brilliant it was certainly ok and is a quite good reflection of life in a PRU. The writers are ex-PRU staff and one of the kids is an ex-PRU pupil. In fact she liked them so much she went to four.
> 
> ...


Good tip, thanks   First new tv comedy which has got me laughing hard for many a year.  

I’m even learning some new words, as the young lead characters seem to speak a version of English an old fart like me is not familiar with 😅


----------



## Epona (Jul 5, 2022)

Hellsbells said:


> I loved the whole of Sherwood until the last episode which I thought was pants



Everyone's been raving about it, but I thought it was fairly average, and despite binge-watching it just a few days ago, I can't now remember who did it.  Or most of the characters.


----------



## stavros (Jul 8, 2022)

I'm far too young to have seen it when it was first screened, so I'm eager to watch Boys from the Blackstuff, which is appearing episode by episode.


----------



## Sue (Jul 8, 2022)

stavros said:


> I'm far too young to have seen it when it was first screened, so I'm eager to watch Boys from the Blackstuff, which is appearing episode by episode.


It's very good but depressing.


----------



## oryx (Jul 8, 2022)

stavros said:


> I'm far too young to have seen it when it was first screened, so I'm eager to watch Boys from the Blackstuff, which is appearing episode by episode.


Thanks for that. Been wanting to see it for years - I don't think I had a TV when it first came out!


----------



## Hollis (Jul 12, 2022)

The documentary on AIDS is superb, albeit heart breaking.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 12, 2022)

Series 5 of snowfall


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 13, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Series 5 of snowfall


Started that last night.


----------



## surreybrowncap (Jul 13, 2022)

Sit Com _Two Doors Down_ - Series 5 all episodes now available.
Love this...


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 13, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Started that last night.


I forgot I'd already watched it earlier in the year,


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2022)

stavros said:


> I'm far too young to have seen it when it was first screened, so I'm eager to watch Boys from the Blackstuff, which is appearing episode by episode.


Absolute classic. There's a scene with Julie Walters and Michael Angelis in one of the episodes, that summed up exactly what it was like in our house when I was growing up. Tears me in two just to think about it.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 13, 2022)

Sue said:


> It's very good but depressing.


And very authentic too.


----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 13, 2022)

Everything I know about love is quite watchable if a bit annoying.


----------



## MrCurry (Jul 13, 2022)

Just got to the end of Michael Palin’s Around the World in 80 days, which someone (can’t remember who) kindly mentioned as being back up on iplayer on another thread.  Haven’t seen it in 20 years or so but really enjoyed becoming reacquainted with Palin’s struggle to keep pace with the fictional Phileas Fogg. Bit of a downer at the very end, but overall loved it.


----------



## t0bytoo (Jul 17, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Started that last night.


Prompted by this thread, I just started season 1.  Reckon it’ll keep me entertained through this heatwave and the next.


----------



## stavros (Jul 21, 2022)

This doc from last night, where Prof. Hannah Fry tries to understand those who've refused the Covid vaccines. She does a very good job at maintaining her cool. One of those studied is a proper conspiracy nutjob, but oddly not the least likeable.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 25, 2022)

sojourner said:


> Absolute classic. There's a scene with Julie Walters and Michael Angelis in one of the episodes, that summed up exactly what it was like in our house when I was growing up. Tears me in two just to think about it.



I watched it when it came out and yesterday binged the whole series. I never realised how sad most of it is but it is compelling and brilliant. The episode with Chrissie and Angie has stuck in my mind all these years and I found it just as powerful this time.

Excellent programme.


----------



## stavros (Jul 28, 2022)

Big Oil vs the World, an excellent three-parter on the lobbying success of Exxon et al over the last 40-50 years.


----------



## miss direct (Jul 28, 2022)

Enjoyed Life After Life, based on the Kate Atkinson book.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 31, 2022)

8115 said:


> I'm really enjoying Industry. I think it's pretty good, I know a few people on here didn't like it but I like it.


I’ve decided to give this a rewatch.

Coincidentally the second series begins tomorrow in the US, though a UK date of airing isn’t known


----------



## thismoment (Jul 31, 2022)

Knotted said:


> Started watching _Avoidance -_ Romesh Ranganathan's miserabilist sit com about a man who avoids conflict. It's one note, unfunny and genuinely depressing. Totally recommended.


Oh gosh I really should’ve read this before watching the first episode. Thought I’d go all out and treat myself to watching a programme that’s not on CBeebies for the first time in months (no exaggeration) and watch this because I like Romesh and goodness it is depressing! I should have done for Killing Eve Oh well, might as well watch one more episode


----------



## oryx (Jul 31, 2022)

The Newsreader. Aussie drama set in 1986 about a newsroom, its characters and the romance between a young reporter and an established, somewhat highly strung newsreader. Very watchable.









						The Newsreader
					

Star newsreader Helen and rookie reporter Dale join forces to survive a 1980s newsroom.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## thismoment (Jul 31, 2022)

I definitely prefer the second episode of Avoidance even if I might bawl my eyes out. I love Courtney


----------



## thismoment (Jul 31, 2022)

planetgeli said:


> There's a new comedy called PRU, about a, er, PRU.
> 
> Obviously self-interest here but I watched the pilot last night (the pilot is only 17 minutes long) and while not being brilliant it was certainly ok and is a quite good reflection of life in a PRU. The writers are ex-PRU staff and one of the kids is an ex-PRU pupil. In fact she liked them so much she went to four.
> 
> ...


Just watched this. It’s good. the effect of the teenager and his tablets is so true. I wonder if that’s how the other kids feel about irl


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 7, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I watched an episode of Stanley Tucci: Searching for Italy last night.  Not quite up to Bourdain (or Stein) standards in the league of travel/food shows, but will probably watch the rest.


I'm half way through the series and really enjoying it.
There's the food, obvs - and I like how you can only measure just _how_ it good it is by the enthusiasm put into each, new 'Oh my gaaad' from Stanley Tucci  (and it's clearly ALL good! thumbs: ) - but also lots of really interesting factual/historical/_political_ stuff (that is totally different to Rick Stein for eg) plus all the calming, scenic stuff. Loving it.


----------



## stavros (Aug 8, 2022)

I love the smell of iplayer in the morning.


----------



## story (Aug 8, 2022)

stavros said:


> I love the smell of iplayer in the morning.



This is my desert island film.
Didn’t know it was on iPlayer, and almost never come into this thread.
Glad the stars have aligned for me today, and thanks for the recco.


----------



## Thistlewaite (Aug 9, 2022)

Inside No.9 (7 Series)


Two Doors Down (5 Series and Series 6 Confirmed)


Moving On (12 Series)


Love Life (2 Series)


A Teacher (1 Series)


Doctor Foster (2 Series)


Eastenders (1985 - Present)


Saturday Kitchen Live (16 Series)


Masterchef (28 Series)


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2022)

Thistlewaite said:


> Eastenders (1885 - Present)


The late 19th century era was the best.


----------



## Thistlewaite (Aug 10, 2022)

stavros said:


> The late 19th century era was the best.


I knew straight away this time 😂
Thanks bud.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 13, 2022)

stavros said:


> I don't know if the full mini-series ever got shown last year when you wrote that. It's on the iplayer now, and it's really well done. Rarely laugh-out-loud funny, but very touching and well acted.
> 
> I'd guessed that the four teen leads were from that background, but it was interesting to learn that an awful lot of the crew were too, and taken on as apprentices.


Made by the brilliant Fully Focused Productions, which trains young people in London in film/television production. Their work is excellent.









						Fully Focused
					

Youth-led media organisation that uses the power of film to challenge perceptions, raise awareness, change mindsets and transform lives.




					www.fullyfocusedproductions.com


----------



## nottsgirl (Aug 14, 2022)

Hollis said:


> The documentary on AIDS is superb, albeit heart breaking.


Just watching this today.


----------



## Epona (Aug 18, 2022)

I am watching season 1 of The Capture (I think S2 is coming soon) - and although it was very well received by critics, it is lurking just the other side of the feasibility line for me.  Like I know shit goes on, but this is too complex and involves too many people in on it and keeping their silence for it to be believable even within the bounds of fictional drama.  I'm struggling to suspend disbelief.

(Yes of course shit goes on and lies are told, but it's usually based on a lot simpler, easy for everyone to stick to type cover-ups)


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 19, 2022)

2 episodes in on Red Rose.  Set in Bolton a girls mum dies, 6 months later she gets a text message with a link, weird stuff starts happening. 

BBC does stranger things type teen drama/horror/mystery. Not amazing yet but looks promising.


----------



## Epona (Aug 19, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> 2 episodes in on Red Rose.  Set in Bolton a girls mum dies, 6 months later she gets a text message with a link, weird stuff starts happening.
> 
> BBC does stranger things type teen drama/horror/mystery. Not amazing yet but looks promising.



I enjoyed it although it seems to be similar plot to other things I've seen.  No fucking subtitles for episodes 3-8 though (or at least there weren't earlier in the week when I complained about it to the BBC)


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 19, 2022)

Epona said:


> I enjoyed it although it seems to be similar plot to other things I've seen.  No fucking subtitles for episodes 3-8 though (or at least there weren't earlier in the week when I complained about it to the BBC)



They're on now 🙂


----------



## Elpenor (Aug 19, 2022)

Does anyone else get frustrated with how bad the fast forwarding is on iplayer?

Considering it was groundbreaking when it first came out it’s really behind the times now


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 20, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> They're on now 🙂


Spoke too soon. Think they disappeared after episode 5.

Watched it all. Laughably bad in places...the sex scene for one. There were a few scenes I liked but it was a mess and by the last episode I wasn't that arsed about the ending and it was all a a bit daft.


----------



## porp (Aug 27, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> Just watching this today.


Was it this one?








						Aids: The Unheard Tapes
					

Innovative series featuring interviews recorded at the height of the Aids crisis.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I was captivated by this and watched all 3 episodes. The reenactments of the archive tapes-I had mixed feelings about. At first, I felt the dubbing got in the way,but gradually changed my mind. I mean, how else to bring audio recordings to life for TV?

There was quite a lot of "filler" around the recordings, giving an account of gay life in London from the late 70s onwards, the start of Aids etc. But the recordings were absolutely compelling. Moving, funny, truthful, uncomfortable - it took me to a place and time I'm not familiar with and held my attention. 

The second episode packs a real emotional punch, as does the third but for very different reasons.  This needs watching if you have not watched yet.


----------



## T & P (Aug 29, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Does anyone else get frustrated with how bad the fast forwarding is on iplayer?
> 
> Considering it was groundbreaking when it first came out it’s really behind the times now


It’s frustratingly bad, but not as much so as Amazon’s forwarding/rewinding speed options seem to be barely faster than normal play or a ten bloody minute jump per second.


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 3, 2022)

Capture starts off good but by the middle of the first series is worse than Satan.


----------



## moody (Sep 3, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> Capture starts off good but by the middle of the first series is worse than Satan.


watched the first of the new series as it came on after the roadshow. had not seen it before but slowly got into it and watched the second episode on iplayer after. 

decent. the guy who plays the minister is pretty good.

looking forwatd to the next instalment.


----------



## stavros (Sep 5, 2022)

I watched Have I Got News For Boris with a bit of trepidation, thinking it could cast him as a loveable oaf. I was pleasantly surprised when the whole half hour is dedicated to lambasting him and his acolytes, including Jack Dee calling him a cunt.

It got the Daily Mail angry, if you need a further recommendation.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 5, 2022)

Anyone been watching How To with John Wilson? 

I don't know who he is but he's pretty funny. First episode is How to make small talk. I'm really not sure what it's supposed to be about but it's good telly. An easy watch.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 5, 2022)

stavros said:


> I watched Have I Got News For Boris with a bit of trepidation,* thinking it could cast him as a loveable oaf.* I was pleasantly surprised when the whole half hour is dedicated to lambasting him and his acolytes, including Jack Dee calling him a cunt.
> 
> It got the Daily Mail angry, if you need a further recommendation.



I know not everyone likes HIGNFY and I can see the issues with it, but I don't think that ^was ever likely


----------



## sojourner (Sep 6, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Anyone been watching How To with John Wilson?
> 
> I don't know who he is but he's pretty funny. First episode is How to make small talk. I'm really not sure what it's supposed to be about but it's good telly. An easy watch.


No, but I have now added it to my list, thanks


----------



## stavros (Sep 6, 2022)

kittyP said:


> I know not everyone likes HIGNFY and I can see the issues with it, but I don't think that ^was ever likely


You and I don't, but his previous appearances, when he was a disgraced hack or a backbencher, did somehow contribute to that friendly veneer that too many people seemed to like.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 6, 2022)

stavros said:


> You and I don't, but his previous appearances, when he was a disgraced hack or a backbencher, did somehow contribute to that friendly veneer that too many people seemed to like.



If you have watched it recently, over his PMship, they have been nothing but scathing.


----------



## stavros (Sep 7, 2022)

kittyP said:


> If you have watched it recently, over his PMship, they have been nothing but scathing.


You'd have to admire their creativity if they'd been anything else.


----------



## [62] (Sep 7, 2022)

stavros said:


> You and I don't, but his previous appearances, when he was a disgraced hack or a backbencher, did somehow contribute to that friendly veneer that too many people seemed to like.



I have a feeling that the people at HIGNFY were very aware that they naively contributed to his rise and this episode was a small attempt at righting that wrong.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2022)

This has probably been posted but just in case it hasn't, Stewart Lee's 'Snowflake' is up there now.


----------



## ash (Sep 8, 2022)

sojourner said:


> This has probably been posted but just in case it hasn't, Stewart Lee's 'Snowflake' is up there now.


Loved it.  We're going to see him in a couple of weeks - can't wait!!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 8, 2022)

ash said:


> Loved it.  We're going to see him in a couple of weeks - can't wait!!


I missed out on tickets. Gutted. Have a great time!


----------



## manji (Sep 13, 2022)

All about Bolsoranos rise to power. Three parter. Excellent. Scary.


----------



## stavros (Sep 14, 2022)

Any idea when the final schedule for Monday will be announced? The iplayer guide is currently saying BBC1 still has Homes Under the Hammer and Bargain Hunt on. I want to know if there'll be any kind of escape from corpse worshipping.


----------



## Skim (Sep 14, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Anyone been watching How To with John Wilson?
> 
> I don't know who he is but he's pretty funny. First episode is How to make small talk. I'm really not sure what it's supposed to be about but it's good telly. An easy watch.


Just polished off the first season. Really liked it. Read a review that said it was like  a cross between Louis Theroux and Woody Allen, but think he surpasses both.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 14, 2022)

Just noticed Our Friends in the North is starting at 10.10pm tonight on bbc4 so assume it will be on iPlayer afterwards.


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 14, 2022)

Skim said:


> Just polished off the first season. Really liked it. Read a review that said it was like  a cross between Louis Theroux and Woody Allen, but think he surpasses both.


Yea I wasn't sure if he was playing daft or what but it does feel a bit like theroux at times.


----------



## stavros (Sep 15, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Just noticed Our Friends in the North is starting at 10.10pm tonight on bbc4 so assume it will be on iPlayer afterwards.


Voila: Our Friends in the North

I've never seen it, being slightly too young at the time. I was also too young for Boys From The Blackstuff, This Life and Queer As Folk when they were first on, but it's been good to fill in the blanks on these oft-spoken of shows.


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 20, 2022)

IPlayer algorithm is pretty pedestrian. It confidently “predicts” for me programmes it knows for certain I’ve already seen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> IPlayer algorithm is pretty pedestrian. It confidently “predicts” for me programmes it knows for certain I’ve already seen.


Like Amazon trying to sell you something expensive like a PC when you’ve just bought one.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 22, 2022)

stavros said:


> I watched Have I Got News For Boris with a bit of trepidation, thinking it could cast him as a loveable oaf. I was pleasantly surprised when the whole half hour is dedicated to lambasting him and his acolytes, including Jack Dee calling him a cunt.
> 
> It got the Daily Mail angry, if you need a further recommendation.


Looks like the cancelled one( someone died apparently)  is now on I player with Charlie Brooker. Definitely watching tomorrow's as Mick lynch is on!


----------



## kittyP (Sep 22, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Looks like the cancelled one( someone died apparently)  is now on I player with Charlie Brooker. Definitely watching tomorrow's as Mick lynch is on!


I'm a bit in love with Mick. I keep dreaming about him


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 22, 2022)

kittyP said:


> I'm a bit in love with Mick. I keep dreaming about him


Me too. The skip hire place I use, the guy who delivers them looks like him. I said, ' has anyone ever told you that you look like Mick lynch' and he said ' who's he' .


----------



## stavros (Sep 23, 2022)

Calamity1971 said:


> Looks like the cancelled one( someone died apparently)  is now on I player with Charlie Brooker. Definitely watching tomorrow's as Mick lynch is on!


Is it? The only ones I can find are the Johnson special, and two extended versions dating from May-June. You got a link?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 23, 2022)

stavros said:


> Is it? The only ones I can find are the Johnson special, and two extended versions dating from May-June. You got a link?


It was on the radio times website. Just looked and you can't even click on it now or see who the guests are, could see it last night?


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2022)

It was the one that was screened last night. I presume it was filmed this week, although I haven't watched it yet.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 24, 2022)

stavros said:


> It was the one that was screened last night. I presume it was filmed this week, although I haven't watched it yet.


It shows episode 2 after the B tribute one. Was clickable t'other day? 
Friday's was brilliant. Merton doing a too soon joke 🤣. Ayoade on form as usual. 
Always filmed on a Thursday afternoon afaik.


----------



## stavros (Sep 24, 2022)

You're right, and they've put the extended version up before the Monday screening.


----------



## moochedit (Sep 24, 2022)

T & P said:


> It’s frustratingly bad, but not as much so as Amazon’s forwarding/rewinding speed options seem to be barely faster than normal play or a ten bloody minute jump per second.


Yeah the rewind speed is fucking annoying on all the streaming services


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 24, 2022)

We enjoyed Am I Being Unreasonable? the new Daisy May Cooper series. Definitely a comedy drama, skews quite dark, but also extremely funny in places.


----------



## kittyP (Sep 24, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> We enjoyed Am I Being Unreasonable? the new Daisy May Cooper series. Definitely a comedy drama, skews quite dark, but also extremely funny in places.


I've only watched the first episode. 
Quite different to what I thought it would be like and I enjoyed it.


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 26, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> We enjoyed Am I Being Unreasonable? the new Daisy May Cooper series. Definitely a comedy drama, skews quite dark, but also extremely funny in places.


Watched this yesterday, really enjoyed it.


----------



## story (Sep 27, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> We enjoyed Am I Being Unreasonable? the new Daisy May Cooper series. Definitely a comedy drama, skews quite dark, but also extremely funny in places.



I‘m really enjoying it. The question of how perception depends on perspective has always really fascinated me. And here the question is also being applied to “is this funny /really dark?” as well as fact and truth. How heartbreak makes us develop gallows humour, how a sense of humour makes it possible to handle tragedy.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 27, 2022)

I turned on the telly and happened to catch the beginning of Inside Man. David Tennant's in it and Stanley Tucci, so there's two good reasons to watch it. Intriguing premise. Starts off with parallel storylines on either side of the Atlantic that make you wonder whether this is going... certainly piqued my interest.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 27, 2022)

Industry season 2 has dropped its 8 episodes this morning


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 27, 2022)

Epona said:


> I am watching season 1 of The Capture (I think S2 is coming soon) - and although it was very well received by critics, it is lurking just the other side of the feasibility line for me.  Like I know shit goes on, but this is too complex and involves too many people in on it and keeping their silence for it to be believable even within the bounds of fictional drama.  I'm struggling to suspend disbelief.
> 
> (Yes of course shit goes on and lies are told, but it's usually based on a lot simpler, easy for everyone to stick to type cover-ups)



I'm enjoying season 2, and thought season 1 was pretty good too.

Yes, it's far fetched, verging on science fiction in places, but it doesn't pretend to be a documentary. The premise (political espionage via government manipulation of Artificial Intelligence and security surveillance) is interesting and it's well acted and paced. The style is reminscent of_ Spooks_, so anyone who enjoyed that should probably give it a go.

I binged the first 4 episodes yesterday and will finish it today.


----------



## story (Sep 27, 2022)

story said:


> I‘m really enjoying it. The question of how perception depends on perspective has always really fascinated me. And here the question is also being applied to “is this funny /really dark?” as well as fact and truth. How heartbreak makes us develop gallows humour, how a sense of humour makes it possible to handle tragedy.



Okay so I’ve now seen the last episode.



Spoiler



I already suspected Nic was responsible for Alex’ death but hadn’t mapped it out in any way. And it was clear from fairly early that Alex was dick of the highest order. The ending was played as a Tales of the Unexpected twist rather than for the psycho-drama I was geared up for. So less subtle and more for the lol than I would have liked.  But despite that I really liked this series. There was some stuff kinda shoe-horned in to make the narrative work better, like Jen’s whole untold backstory (will that be done in a second series?)  I liked the way stuff was implied rather than explained and then became really obvious as things unfolded, like Ollie being bribed and coerced by his mum over the years to keep his mouth shut and that being ultimately very corrupting.




Pretty good, would recommend.


----------



## stavros (Sep 27, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Industry season 2 has dropped its 8 episodes this morning


I haven't watched this yet, but have heard other good reviews, so I'm going to work my way through the first series, which is also up there.


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 27, 2022)

Ooh I loved Industry.

Frozen Planet 2 (?) is pretty amazing, enjoying that at the moment.


----------



## braindancer (Sep 27, 2022)

sojourner said:


> This has probably been posted but just in case it hasn't, Stewart Lee's 'Snowflake' is up there now.



BBC Two - Stewart Lee, Tornado 

The other show he toured at the same time as Snowflake is playing on Thursday.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 27, 2022)

story said:


> Okay so I’ve now seen the last episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've found myself thinking about this series a lot since I watched it - I think it's set up very well for the second series, I kind of trust it to go into more emotional depth with some of the revelations you refer to because it handled it so deftly so far.


----------



## oryx (Sep 27, 2022)

Simon Reeve's South America.

Watched the first two episodes (Venezuela and Brazil) and as with everything Simon Reeve does, it's great. An incisive travelogue with a human touch.









						Simon Reeve's South America
					

Simon Reeve embarks on a journey to discover the amazing landscapes of South America.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 28, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I'm enjoying season 2, and thought season 1 was pretty good too.
> 
> Yes, it's far fetched, verging on science fiction in places, but it doesn't pretend to be a documentary. The premise (political espionage via government manipulation of Artificial Intelligence and security surveillance) is interesting and it's well acted and paced. The style is reminscent of_ Spooks_, so anyone who enjoyed that should probably give it a go.
> 
> I binged the first 4 episodes yesterday and will finish it today.



I finished this last night and thought it was excellent.

Brilliant ending that you don't see coming at all.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 28, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I turned on the telly and happened to catch the beginning of Inside Man. David Tennant's in it and Stanley Tucci, so there's two good reasons to watch it. Intriguing premise. Starts off with parallel storylines on either side of the Atlantic that make you wonder whether this is going... certainly piqued my interest.


I'm enjoying this. Apart from a hugely silly decision from one of the main characters, but its defo compelling 


Spoiler



Why would the vicar cover for the paedophile?


----------



## stavros (Sep 30, 2022)

Boyz n the Hood, again.


----------



## oryx (Sep 30, 2022)

stavros said:


> Boyz n the Hood, again.


If anyone hasn't seen this, I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Sep 30, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I'm enjoying season 2, and thought season 1 was pretty good too.
> 
> Yes, it's far fetched, verging on science fiction in places, but it doesn't pretend to be a documentary. The premise (political espionage via government manipulation of Artificial Intelligence and security surveillance) is interesting and it's well acted and paced. The style is reminscent of_ Spooks_, so anyone who enjoyed that should probably give it a go.
> 
> I binged the first 4 episodes yesterday and will finish it today.





Spoiler



I binged series 1 of that a little while ago and it left me feeling a bit betrayed tbh. After all the shit she's seen, she just accepts that argument that revealing what's going on would be damaging and agrees to go over to the other side? Nooooooo. You blow the world up or you get killed trying to. 

I don't mind it being far-fetched. I do mind that ending. So she's back in series 2 now clearly an insider. Don't care. She lost all my respect in series 1.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 30, 2022)

oryx said:


> If anyone hasn't seen this, I can't recommend it highly enough.



Based on *your* recommendation, I watched it.

When I say "I watched it", I managed to force myself to watch half an hour of trite, stereotyped, predictable-as-fuck rubbish


----------



## oryx (Sep 30, 2022)

a_chap said:


> Based on *your* recommendation, I watched it.
> 
> When I say "I watched it", I managed to force myself to watch half an hour of trite, stereotyped, predictable-as-fuck rubbish


You may not have liked it but no need to be so nasty about it.

I mean loads of people have recommended The Wire and Breaking Bad, I didn't like either - just move on, no need to be so aggressive.


----------



## a_chap (Sep 30, 2022)

oryx said:


> You may not have liked it but no need to be so nasty about it.
> 
> I mean loads of people have recommended The Wire and Breaking Bad, I didn't like either - just move on, no need to be so aggressive.



I'm not being aggressive. I'm telling you what I thought of it.


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 30, 2022)

,


----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 30, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Just noticed Our Friends in the North is starting at 10.10pm tonight on bbc4 so assume it will be on iPlayer afterwards.


Is this worth watching?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 30, 2022)

a_chap said:


> I'm not being aggressive. I'm telling you what I thought of it.


and in doing so, rendering your opinion worthless. the film is one of the all time classics


----------



## Spymaster (Sep 30, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> ... one of the all time classics



No such thing.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 30, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> Is this worth watching?


It is.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 30, 2022)

nottsgirl said:


> Is this worth watching?


Id say yes


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 30, 2022)

Just watched Am I Being Unreasonable after recommendations here. I've not felt like watching much lately but it really was good.

Watched Stewart Lee - Tornado this afternoon. Much better than Snowflake which is wasn't arsed about at all.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 30, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Just watched Am I Being Unreasonable after recommendations here. I've not felt like watching much lately but it really was good.


Not as good as This Country imo.


----------



## Elpenor (Sep 30, 2022)

stavros said:


> I haven't watched this yet, but have heard other good reviews, so I'm going to work my way through the first series, which is also up there.


I’ve just started season 2, it’s in a way quite different from season 1 but I’ve enjoyed the first episode


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 30, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Not as good as This Country imo.


See I've tried a few times with that and not gone back to it.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 30, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> See I've tried a few times with that and not gone back to it.


It's brilliant.

Actually I am starting to like Am I Being Unreasonable but it's taken till episode 5.


----------



## Chz (Oct 1, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Not as good as This Country imo.


Couldn't get into either of them. I've been told it's because I've never lived in a village in the middle of nowhere, but it seems to be popular with more people than could possibly live in small villages.
Nothing against Daisy May Cooper, either. Thought she was great on Taskmaster.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 1, 2022)

Chz said:


> Couldn't get into either of them. I've been told it's because I've never lived in a village in the middle of nowhere, but it seems to be popular with more people than could possibly live in small villages.
> Nothing against Daisy May Cooper, either. Thought she was great on Taskmaster.


Don't think the theory holds, I am 25 years a Londoner.


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2022)

I just watched the first episode the new series of _Cunk on..._, and quite enjoyed it, even if she doesn't evolve too much as a character.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 2, 2022)

Finished Am I Being Unreasonable now and thought it was really good. 
Daisy May Cooper is a clever woman


----------



## kittyP (Oct 2, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Don't think the theory holds, I am 25 years a Londoner.


Yep I'm a Londoner born and bred and I loved This Country


----------



## kittyP (Oct 2, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Not as good as This Country imo.


Too different to be particularly comparable IMHO


----------



## nagapie (Oct 2, 2022)

kittyP said:


> Too different to be particularly comparable IMHO


The comparison is the writing of Daisy May Cooper. I would say This Country was brilliant, he new one good. I know they're different, but This Country had great character development whereas I'm still not sure why Jen was such a nut as nothing came of it.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 2, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been told that I misunderstood this ending. Too subtle for me.   May give it a go after all.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Oct 2, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I finished this last night and thought it was excellent.
> 
> Brilliant ending that you don't see coming at all.


Just watched episode 1 of series 2. Safe to say I misjudged the ending of series 1.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 5, 2022)

Philomena Cunk on Earth -I was channel hopping last night & 3rd episode was on BBC2. Was just the laugh I needed.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 6, 2022)

D'wards said:


> I'm enjoying this. Apart from a hugely silly decision from one of the main characters, but its defo compelling
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Reply to your spoiler.


Spoiler



Because the vicar had clocked the scars on the weird verger's wrists/arms, realised the verger had previously self-harmed, so the vicar realised that if verger was outed as looking at paedo porn/images, he was at risk of self-harm even suicide. So he felt an obligation to protect the verger who he perceived to be at risk of suicide, and vicar didn't want to be responsible for verger's self-harm/suicide.

Vicar was in difficult position of not being able to provide alibi/prove it wasn't his son's flash drive with dodgy content unless he threw verger under the bus, but he didn't want 'vulnerable' verger's self-harm and potential suicide on his conscience and felt professional obligation to maintain confidence of sort of a confessional.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 6, 2022)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Reply to your spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I get why most of the characters acted why they did, if you look at it through the intended lens of "what good people are capable of when they are pushed/cornered/etc", 
What I didn't get is why Janice instantly believed that the child porn was Ben's when she seemed to know him pretty well and also that everything about his behaviour seemed to say that he had no idea what was really on the memory stick. She never for a moment thought she might have got it wrong.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 6, 2022)

The Sisters Brothers, good cowboy fun


----------



## Hollis (Oct 11, 2022)

This programme on BritArt on now is pretty damn good... nice bit of 90s nostalgia in this episode..

Sensationalists: The Bad Girls And Boys Of British Art


----------



## bimble (Oct 16, 2022)

i love Philomnena Cunk. So much better than ali g.


----------



## Supine (Oct 16, 2022)

Just started this. Liking it so far 









						How To with John Wilson - Series 1: 1. How to Make Small Talk
					

John Wilson reflects on the balancing act of making and redirecting casual conversation.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Signal 11 (Oct 17, 2022)

Children of the Caribbean Revolution with Lindsay Johns.

One hour programme covering Queen Nanny of the Maroons, Toussaint Louverture, Frantz Fanon and Walter Rodney.

"In this high-concept visual essay, writer and broadcaster Lindsay Johns reframes the history of the Caribbean to tell a new story. Not the traditional narrative of suffering and adversity but a celebratory one of superheroes and epic wars, unceasing resistance and never-ending rebellion, told through the stories of four inspirational leaders and their modern-day spiritual descendants."


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2022)

Loving the new Adam Curtis. So much in there that I just didn't know.


----------



## MBV (Oct 17, 2022)

Hollis said:


> This programme on BritArt on now is pretty damn good... nice bit of 90s nostalgia in this episode..
> 
> Sensationalists: The Bad Girls And Boys Of British Art


Caught the end of this last week and enjoyed it so I'm going to watch the other parts later.


----------



## [62] (Oct 17, 2022)

Being Jewish myself probably helps, but the two episodes of Jews I've watched have been really interesting. 

Worked backwards with the Hassidic drug smuggler and then the children of holocaust survivors. The latter is obviously quite hard viewing in lots of ways as you'd expect, and the former is a rare insight into Hassidic life and an interesting character. Not so interested in the fella trying to revive synagogue attendance in the first episode, but expect I'll watch it as well.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 17, 2022)

Another vote for Am I being Unreasonable. Very funny, very dark, just how I like my TV


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 17, 2022)

Socking it to The Man:


----------



## Brainaddict (Oct 18, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> Another vote for Am I being Unreasonable. Very funny, very dark, just how I like my TV


I really enjoyed most of it but have mixed feelings about the final episode. Because it retrospectively makes a lot of the series go from 'a bit dark', which I enjoyed along with the humour, to 'dark as fuck', which I am not sure I do enjoy. But if you like 'dark as fuck' then it will certainly work for you.


----------



## Nivag (Oct 20, 2022)

This Hans Zimmer doc is good








						Hans Zimmer: Hollywood Rebel
					

An in-depth profile of Hans Zimmer, one of the most sought-after film composers today.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## not henry (Oct 23, 2022)

[62] said:


> Being Jewish myself probably helps, but the two episodes of Jews I've watched have been really interesting.
> 
> Worked backwards with the Hassidic drug smuggler and then the children of holocaust survivors. The latter is obviously quite hard viewing in lots of ways as you'd expect, and the former is a rare insight into Hassidic life and an interesting character. Not so interested in the fella trying to revive synagogue attendance in the first episode, but expect I'll watch it as well.


the drug smuggler 47 mins in. I'm not violent, I used to be, I just open the door (of people behind with rent) and put two dogs in


----------



## stavros (Oct 25, 2022)

New Frankie Boyle on BBC2 this evening. I hope he's not short of things to discuss.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 31, 2022)

I was looking forward to_ SAS: Rogue Heroes_, but have given up after 3 episodes. There's a good story to be told here but they've made the characters ridiculous, the whole thing almost comedic, then put it all to a contemporary Heavy Metal soundtrack (it's set in WW2). If you're interested in this stuff give this a miss and read the book instead.


----------



## stavros (Oct 31, 2022)

I think it's part of the centenary celebrations, and putting up old comedy, that they've got episodes of The Thick Of It up there sporadically. Given the goings on in Whitehall and Westminster over the last ten years since it finished you wonder if civil servants still regard it as as accurate as they once did.

One line, from Jamie inevitably, springs to mind with the Cruella Braverman story:

"You're about as secure as a hymen in a South London comprehensive."


----------



## Numbers (Nov 1, 2022)

8115 said:


> I'm really enjoying Industry. I think it's pretty good, I know a few people on here didn't like it but I like it.


I’ve started watching this, just finished season 1.  I’m enjoying it.  I worked in the belly of the beast as trading floor support for years and know only too well the characters in this.


----------



## t0bytoo (Nov 1, 2022)

I’m really enjoying ‘Our Friends in the North’


----------



## stavros (Nov 1, 2022)

t0bytoo said:


> I’m really enjoying ‘Our Friends in the North’


How far through are you? I thought it started slowly, and got gradually better.


----------



## t0bytoo (Nov 1, 2022)

Couple of episodes from the end. I’m impressed with how they’ve aged the actors- the ‘friends’ are mid forties in episode 8.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 2, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I was looking forward to_ SAS: Rogue Heroes_, but have given up after 3 episodes. There's a good story to be told here but they've made the characters ridiculous, the whole thing almost comedic, then put it all to a contemporary Heavy Metal soundtrack (it's set in WW2). If you're interested in this stuff give this a miss and read the book instead.


I was going to give it a go but now won’t bother


----------



## platinumsage (Nov 6, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I was looking forward to_ SAS: Rogue Heroes_, but have given up after 3 episodes. There's a good story to be told here but they've made the characters ridiculous, the whole thing almost comedic, then put it all to a contemporary Heavy Metal soundtrack (it's set in WW2). If you're interested in this stuff give this a miss and read the book instead.



Yeah total bollocks, mumbling dialogue, loud shitty music, cartoon characters….you can tell it’s the Peaky Blinders creators who’ve now run out of ideas.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 7, 2022)

Listening to this on BBCsounds...









						BBC Sounds - Acid Dream: The Great LSD Plot - Available Episodes
					

Listen to the latest episodes of Acid Dream: The Great LSD Plot on BBC Sounds




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Listening to this on BBCsounds...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great from what I've heard of ep 1.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2022)

This is amusing me. Worth watching for the Muffin the Mule bit alone so far 









						The Love Box in Your Living Room
					

Harry Enfield and Paul Whitehouse tell the true story of Britain’s evolution.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2022)

"ITV made popular working class programmes but the BBC didn't know anyone working class because it was like a giant public school"


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 10, 2022)

I like a bit of Harry and Paul and loved their story of the twos so will take a look at that


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I like a bit of Harry and Paul and loved their story of the twos so will take a look at that


It's pretty random. Lots of parodies of old BBC TV programmes which I guess they wanted to make and had to work out a narrative. But works for me!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2022)

"Strictly walking like liam Gallagher" has to be my favourite spoof title so far


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2022)

Oh god, please tell me someone else has seen this Harry Enfield And Paul Whitehouse masterpiece and its not just me finding it piss funny all the way through


----------



## Mumbles274 (Nov 10, 2022)

It's got Paul whitehose doing Arthur Shelby!! Honestly, this is the best. I'm laughing so much I've gone back to watch bits again, it's pretty quick paced


----------



## fucthest8 (Nov 13, 2022)

Mumbles274 said:


> Oh god, please tell me someone else has seen this Harry Enfield And Paul Whitehouse masterpiece and its not just me finding it piss funny all the way through



Not just you, we bloody loved it


----------



## porp (Nov 14, 2022)

Rev.
					

Handle with prayer. The tangled life of a sometimes less than virtuous vicar.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I see Rev is back on iPlayer , am very pleased about that.

A question. When they put a show back on iPlayer after a long gap, is that a signal they are warming us up for a new series?


----------



## kittyP (Nov 14, 2022)

porp said:


> Rev.
> 
> 
> Handle with prayer. The tangled life of a sometimes less than virtuous vicar.
> ...



Sometimes but not very often. 
They have put up all of Spooks, Waking The Dead, Hustle and others and I am pretty sure they are all finished. 
I don't think there will be any more Rev either.


----------



## BCBlues (Nov 14, 2022)

Mumbles274 said:


> Oh god, please tell me someone else has seen this Harry Enfield And Paul Whitehouse masterpiece and its not just me finding it piss funny all the way through



The MOTD bit did it for me, brilliant.


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2022)

Well, it might get shit later on, but my OH and I have rather enjoyed the first two episodes of SAS Rogue Heroes. I care not for historical accuracy or lack thereof in this case, but the fast pace and quirkiness of it. In fact, it was always going to be the only way we were going to last with it, as I grow increasingly less patient with grave, slow paced series.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 20, 2022)

The US version of Ghosts is on there now. 
The original is far superior IMHO but I'm quite enjoying the US one.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 20, 2022)

Mumbles274 said:


> Oh god, please tell me someone else has seen this Harry Enfield And Paul Whitehouse masterpiece and its not just me finding it piss funny all the way through


Watched it tonight. Very good


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 20, 2022)

Watched this last night.  Good stuff.









						BBC Two - The Hacienda - The Club That Shook Britain
					

The story of the Hacienda, including interviews with clubbers like Noel Gallagher.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## stavros (Nov 20, 2022)

An eight-part Storyville series, Philly DA: Breaking the Law, is excellent. Philadelphia elects a new district attorney, a former defence lawyer, who sets about trying to reform the justice system in the city to be less bang-em-up. There are bits of The Wire made real there, e.g. the concept of Hamsterdam.


----------



## T & P (Nov 20, 2022)

kittyP said:


> The US version of Ghosts is on there now.
> The original is far superior IMHO but I'm quite enjoying the US one.


When Ghosts first started, the first few episodes felt properly shit to me. Like a third-rate Sky One attempt at a comedy series circa 1990. To its credit it found its feet very swiftly afterwards and became surprisingly watchable, if not a comedy for the ages.

Have been somewhat underwhelmed by the first two episodes of S4. Felt a bit like the start of the diminishing returns phase, but I hope to be proven wrong.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2022)

This is great 










						The English review – Emily Blunt’s sweeping western is a rare, sensational masterpiece
					

Hugo Blick’s revelatory series is a gorgeous, glorious new take on the old west – a lawless land where no one can hear you, or anyone in your way, scream




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 20, 2022)

editor said:


> This is great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best things I've seen all year. If I was going to quibble, I'd say the acting from Rafe Spall could have been dialled down a bit (a lot) but everyone else was so  good and I found it so affecting it didn't matter.


----------



## Brainaddict (Nov 20, 2022)

Mumbles274 said:


> Oh god, please tell me someone else has seen this Harry Enfield And Paul Whitehouse masterpiece and its not just me finding it piss funny all the way through


Can't say it had that effect but some great moments, the Adam Curtis piss-taking was spot on. They came dangerously close to saying the BBC was too woke at one point, but redeemed themselves by mercilessly roasting Rupert Murdoch (who is known throughout as 'Raised by Dingoes'). Did I laugh all the time? No, not even close, but when the hits are good you're allowed to have some misses.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 23, 2022)

stavros said:


> An eight-part Storyville series, Philly DA: Breaking the Law, is excellent. Philadelphia elects a new district attorney, a former defence lawyer, who sets about trying to reform the justice system in the city to be less bang-em-up. There are bits of The Wire made real there, e.g. the concept of Hamsterdam.


This is very good, I'm halfway through.


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 27, 2022)

Plumdaff said:


> I'd say the acting from Rafe Spall could have been dialled down a bit (a lot) but everyone else was so  good and I found it so affecting it didn't matter.


Not finished it yet, got one left, however there have been a number of times where I've asked my wife "Are you sure that's not Danny Dyer" on the same basis of overacting and wank cockneyisms. Really enjoying it though so tonight, for the third time, I will try and watch the last one again without nodding off.


----------



## Sue (Nov 27, 2022)

Not iPlayer but BBC Sounds, the radio equivalent. Gripping but utterly depressing look into the murder of Rikki Neave, how it was investigated by the police, including the assumptions made about his family, and how the perpetrator was brought to justice.









						BBC Radio 4 - The Boy in the Woods
					

Winifred Robinson investigates the murder of six-year-old Rikki Neave.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## kittyP (Nov 27, 2022)

Sue said:


> Not iPlayer but BBC Sounds, the radio equivalent. Gripping but utterly depressing look into the murder of Rikki Neave, how it was investigated by the police, including the assumptions made about his family, and how the perpetrator was brought to justice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mum said that I should listen as while it is harrowing it is fascinating. 

I am wondering if we should rename the old pinned Wireless Watch thread to Whats on BBC Sounds as it is only myself a few other who have posted in it in the past few years and it is all stuff on Sounds. 
Or just start a new BBC Sounds thread


----------



## Sue (Nov 27, 2022)

kittyP said:


> I am wondering if we should rename the old pinned *Wireless Watch* thread to Whats on BBC Sounds as it is only myself a few other who have posted in it in the past few years and it is all stuff on Sounds.
> Or just start a new BBC Sounds thread


Do you know I'd never even noticed that thread and I listen to the radio a lot.  I'm going to go and have a look.


----------



## kittyP (Nov 27, 2022)

Sue said:


> Do you know I'd never even noticed that thread and I listen to the radio a lot.  I'm going to go and have a look.


BBC Sounds keeps me sane(er). 
There is so much stuff on there from old golden age detective dramas to new podcasts made by young women who are unapologetically themselves, and everything in between


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 28, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> I watched an episode of Stanley Tucci: Searching for Italy last night.  Not quite up to Bourdain (or Stein) standards in the league of travel/food shows, but will probably watch the rest.



Watching the second series of this and really enjoying it.  Not much in the way of veggie options tho!


----------



## kittyP (Nov 30, 2022)

Detectorists will be back for a Christmas special


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2022)

editor said:


> This is great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gave up on that last night. Absolute tosh. Style over substance.  Inauthentic dialogue/hair/costumes, a romanticised view of the time and place. And I really wanted to like it.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I gave up on that last night. Absolute tosh. Style over substance.  Inauthentic dialogue/hair/costumes, a romanticised view of the time and place. And I really wanted to like it.


It's a yarn. But an enjoyable one.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 1, 2022)

editor said:


> It's a yarn. But an enjoyable one.


I'm very interested in the history behind it and have done a lot of reading over the years. It's not for me. Too many glaring holes.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 2, 2022)

The traitors, didnt expect to enjoy it, but everyone is lying and it's quite entertaining.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 2, 2022)

ruffneck23 said:


> The traitors, didnt expect to enjoy it, but everyone is lying and it's quite entertaining.


Just watched the first episode and it's fun.


----------



## a_chap (Dec 2, 2022)

Currently watching this with the sound turned up REALLY LOUD









						Philip Glass Concert: Live at the Barbican
					

The BBC Symphony Orchestra performs three works by American composer Philip Glass. (2001)




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




[insert bliss emoji here]


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 2, 2022)

a_chap said:


> Currently watching this with the sound turned up REALLY LOUD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh ta for the heads up. Going in…


----------



## 8ball (Dec 3, 2022)

a_chap said:


> Currently watching this with the sound turned up REALLY LOUD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not listened to a much Glass since I was firmly told to turn it off at a poker night a couple of years ago.
Good call - will be giving that a listen and putting Koyaanisqatsi in the car for the commute.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 3, 2022)

I came home late the other Friday and caught the Ibiza Prom which is on iPlayer and pretty cool.  Heritage orchestra doing all the music with Pete Tong.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2022)

a_chap said:


> Currently watching this with the sound turned up REALLY LOUD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh thanks - stuck that on my list for over xmas.


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 5, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I gave up on that last night. Absolute tosh. Style over substance.  Inauthentic dialogue/hair/costumes, a romanticised view of the time and place. And I really wanted to like it.


It was so not romanticised- it was brutal and horrific as I imagine it really was. Definitely one of the best things I've seen for years.
I reckon you should give it another go.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2022)

kalidarkone said:


> It was so not romanticised- it was brutal and horrific as I imagine it really was. Definitely one of the best things I've seen for years.
> I reckon you should give it another go.


I watched 2.5 eps. No. Stylised to fuckery. Yes there were some brutal bits, and some authentic content, but there was way too much inauthenticity to the point of silliness/patronisation for me to bear.


----------



## t0bytoo (Dec 5, 2022)

sojourner said:


> I gave up on that last night. Absolute tosh. Style over substance.  Inauthentic dialogue/hair/costumes, a romanticised view of the time and place. And I really wanted to like it.


I watched the first episode and felt the same. Was going to give it another go - based on its general popularity. But you've just save me the effort, I think. (The English, btw, in case anyone else has to go back a page and figure out the reference)


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2022)

I couldn’t give a shit about technical authenticity, it’s just the characters that have to be authentic and their emotions have to be true but I don’t care if the wrong wagon wheels for the time are being used or if the odd anachronistic or geographically misplaced idiom is used.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 5, 2022)

I think both views are correct. It was stylised to the point of silly at times. I think it was supposed to be magical realism.
In the end I enjoyed the story which wound up nicely at the end.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2022)

Don’t bother with Traitors. I zoned out as soon as they pulled their first stunt. That made me realise it wasn’t for me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 5, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Don’t bother with Traitors. I zoned out as soon as they pulled their first stunt. That made me realise it wasn’t for me.


After a couple of episodes I have also given up, seemed quite fun at first but the appeal quickly wore off.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 5, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> it’s just the characters that have to be authentic and their emotions have to be true but I don’t care if the wrong wagon wheels for the time are being used or if the odd anachronistic or geographically misplaced idiom is used.


Black Mog was one of the most unrealistic characters I've ever seen.


----------



## oryx (Dec 5, 2022)

Anyone watching Simon Schama's History of Now?









						Simon Schama's History of Now
					

Simon Schama reflects on a life in culture - and its enduring power in shaping our world.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I though the second one - about the civil rights movement, women's movement and gay liberation - was especially good.


----------



## stavros (Dec 7, 2022)

Anyone been watching the new Louis Theroux interviews? It's not so much the oddballs of Savile, the Hamiltons, Widdecombe, etc, but the likes of Stormzy, Judi Dench and Bear Grylls.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 7, 2022)

Tokyo Vice.

Michael Mann dramatisation of an autobiography.
American guy learns Japanese, joins newspaper, fights crime.
Pretty standard stuff but there are bits that make it stand out.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 7, 2022)

Gromit said:


> Tokyo Vice.
> 
> Michael Mann dramatisation of an autobiography.
> American guy learns Japanese, joins newspaper, fights crime.
> Pretty standard stuff but there are bits that make it stand out.


I enjoyed seeing the streets and locations of Tokyo but after a couple of episodes it doesn't feel real enough in various ways, and the relationships don't ring true, so I won't finish watching it.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 7, 2022)

stavros said:


> Anyone been watching the new Louis Theroux interviews? It's not so much the oddballs of Savile, the Hamiltons, Widdecombe, etc, but the likes of Stormzy, Judi Dench and Bear Grylls.


I saw the one with YungBlud. He wasn't what I'd imagined and appears to be massive.

He seemed to make a big deal of having a difficult upbringing but his family seemed pretty normal and my impression was he might have been shouted at once by his dad.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 8, 2022)

Just noticed Andrea Arnold's film Cow is on iPlayer.  Will watch that.


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> I saw the one with YungBlud. He wasn't what I'd imagined and appears to be massive.
> 
> He seemed to make a big deal of having a difficult upbringing but his family seemed pretty normal and my impression was he might have been shouted at once by his dad.


Yeah, I'll confess I've learned reasonably interesting about all I've seen so far, apart from Judi Dench. Then again, I knew very little about Stormzy, YungBlud or Bear Grylls for that matter (son of a Tory MP, apparently).


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 8, 2022)

stavros said:


> Bear Grylls for that matter (son of a Tory MP, apparently).


Is he? Sir Michael Grylls, the cash for questions guy? I hadn’t put that together before.


----------



## stavros (Dec 8, 2022)

danny la rouge said:


> Is he? Sir Michael Grylls, the cash for questions guy? I hadn’t put that together before.


That's the one. He (Bear) seemed a little resentful that his parents had shoved him off to boarding school, although he implied that they thought it wrong too.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 8, 2022)

stavros said:


> Yeah, I'll confess I've learned reasonably interesting about all I've seen so far, apart from Judi Dench. Then again, I knew very little about Stormzy, YungBlud or Bear Grylls for that matter (son of a Tory MP, apparently).


I was a little disappointed by the Stormzy one. 
I expected him to be a bit more eloquent. To be pouring out sage insights. Unable to shut him up.
Louis had to lead him along, all the way through.

It was interesting that he was a Louis fan.
Surprising that he seems quite scared of women (my interpretation) and so pretty focused, can't really let go off, the one real relationship he'd had.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> He seemed to make a big deal of having a difficult upbringing but his family seemed pretty normal and my impression was he might have been shouted at once by his dad.



People rarely have much of an idea what goes on in families, even when it involves people they’ve known for decades, so judging such a thing based on a telly programme is v unfair.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 9, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Just noticed Andrea Arnold's film Cow is on iPlayer.  Will watch that.


Watching that is the reason why we have oat milk now.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2022)

8ball said:


> People rarely have much of an idea what goes on in families, even when it involves people they’ve known for decades, so judging such a thing based on a telly programme is v unfair.


Oh I know that, I've worked with loads of kids and families where there's significant abuse going on and many more where there probably was. I was being slightly tongue in cheek but it did also feel like Theroux was suggesting his family were pretty normal.

Have you watched it?


----------



## belboid (Dec 9, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> I saw the one with YungBlud. He wasn't what I'd imagined and appears to be massive.
> 
> He seemed to make a big deal of having a difficult upbringing but his family seemed pretty normal and my impression was he might have been shouted at once by his dad.


I believe it refers more to school who failed to recognise or deal with his ADHD, which led to suspensions and various other kinds of being treated like shit.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 9, 2022)

Part 2 said:


> Oh I know that, I've worked with loads of kids and families where there's significant abuse going on and many more where there probably was. I was being slightly tongue in cheek but it did also feel like Theroux was suggesting his family were pretty normal.
> 
> Have you watched it?



No, I haven’t.  Just seemed a tad glib if you’d meant it seriously.  Wasn’t sure whether Theroux would suit this kind of programme.  Would you recommend?


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 9, 2022)

8ball said:


> No, I haven’t.  Just seemed a tad glib if you’d meant it seriously.  Wasn’t sure whether Theroux would suit this kind of programme.  Would you recommend?


I dunno really I saw it completely by accident and haven't bothered with any of the others.

That might be a no.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 9, 2022)

I've watched the Therouxs.  Liked Stormzy and Yungblod.  Found Judi Dench very dry, which is a shame as I was looking forward to that.  
Katherine Ryan was ok, although seemed edited by her pr rather Theroux. 

The thought I have is that Louis has sold out basically.  No longer challenging just interviews.  Meh.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 10, 2022)

porp said:


> Rev.
> 
> 
> Handle with prayer. The tangled life of a sometimes less than virtuous vicar.
> ...


Probably just entered into another licensing deal to put it up again. The original licensing was probably for broadcast plus iPlayer for a certain amount of time. 

Makes sense for them to regurgitate existing output. 

Doubt there will be another series, given both Tom Hollander and Olivia Colman have gone on to bigger and better things. 

I loved Rev. though, reminded me a bit of when I was a lodger in a vicarage in London. And I think Tom Hollander and Olivia Colman are brilliant.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Dec 10, 2022)

Just a reminder, the excellent French police procedural and legal drama Spiral is on iPlayer, but only for another 21 days.


----------



## stavros (Dec 10, 2022)

Me76 said:


> The thought I have is that Louis has sold out basically.  No longer challenging just interviews.  Meh.


He visited the Westboro Baptist Church twice, and the Scientology base - give the guy a break.


----------



## Cerv (Dec 10, 2022)

stavros said:


> He visited the Westboro Baptist Church twice,


three times - 2007, 2011 & 2019

if latter day Theroux seems less antagonistic towards his subjects, that's probably deliberate. I think I recall that when he did his "covid lockdown so I'm clearing out the personal archives" retrospective he did comment on how in the earlier stuff he had sometimes just been unwarrantedly a dick to people to get a reaction, and was slightly embarrassed by parts.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 10, 2022)

stavros said:


> He visited the Westboro Baptist Church twice, and the Scientology base - give the guy a break.



Indeed. 
I think this series is just in a different style and it's been mostly interesting (IMHO although Judi Dench was a bit flat and I won't watch the Bear Grylls one as his very existence makes me angry).
It doesn't mean he won't ever do more serious or controversial stuff ever again.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2022)

Probs burnt by the autism controversy so has retreated to safer subjects


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2022)

Just looking at films on iPlayer. It's got a 'Christmas Romance' subcategory.


----------



## stavros (Dec 11, 2022)

Sue said:


> Just looking at films on iPlayer. It's got a 'Christmas Romance' subcategory.


So, Die Hard then.


----------



## Sue (Dec 11, 2022)

stavros said:


> So, Die Hard then.


Saccharine made for TV movies more like.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2022)

If anyone fancie a great laugh and a bit of a lift in these miserable times, I urge you to watch the latest Storyville doc - A Bunch Of Amateurs. It’s about an amateur film-making club in Bradford.
Trust me, it will cheer you right up.


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 14, 2022)

I thought the interesting thing about Louis Theroux was the subjects. so if he's interviewing a load of dull celebs who have been interviewed a million times before - and for prime time, so nothing too racy - I can't imagine anything more boring. the adverts actually annoy me that they've got him doing that shallow stuff. I know everyone HAS to like Stormzy but when I have seen him interviewed the guy can barely string a sentence together. insightful, he ain't.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Dec 14, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> If anyone fancie a great laugh and a bit of a lift in these miserable times, I urge you to watch the latest Storyville doc - A Bunch Of Amateurs. It’s about an amateur film-making club in Bradford.
> Trust me, it will cheer you right up.


Ooh, thanks


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 14, 2022)

Sue said:


> Saccharine made for TV movies more like.


You say that like it’s a bad thing!


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 14, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> I thought the interesting thing about Louis Theroux was the subjects. so if he's interviewing a load of dull celebs who have been interviewed a million times before - and for prime time, so nothing too racy - I can't imagine anything more boring. the adverts actually annoy me that they've got him doing that shallow stuff. I know everyone HAS to like Stormzy but when I have seen him interviewed the guy can barely string a sentence together. insightful, he ain't.



Yeah, I like Louis and I have absolutely no desire to watch this, as the subjects hold no interest for me.  I dunno if it was from Louis' show, but I saw a clip of Stormzy talking about how much he admires Adele and Chris Martin...  I think that's enough Stormzy for me.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 14, 2022)

Mark Gatiss summons three ghost stories for the BBC at Christmas - British Comedy Guide
					

Mark Gatiss has adapted M.R. James' classic ghost story, Count Magnus, for the BBC this Christmas. The corporation is also airing a recording of his stage version of Charles Dickens' A Christmas Carol, while Radio 4 features Mark Gatiss And Richard Coles Are On A Ghost Hunt.




					www.google.com
				




A few spooky Christmas bits from Mark Gattis on the beeb including a showing of his stage adaptation of A Christmas Carol that will be showing on BBC 4 on Christmas day.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 14, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> If anyone fancie a great laugh and a bit of a lift in these miserable times, I urge you to watch the latest Storyville doc - A Bunch Of Amateurs. It’s about an amateur film-making club in Bradford.
> Trust me, it will cheer you right up.


That was wonderful. 

Sort of a real-life Detectorists


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 14, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> That was wonderful.
> 
> Sort of a real-life Detectorists


“nice jam, that”


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 14, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> If anyone fancie a great laugh and a bit of a lift in these miserable times, I urge you to watch the latest Storyville doc - A Bunch Of Amateurs. It’s about an amateur film-making club in Bradford.
> Trust me, it will cheer you right up.


Fabulous.

Makes a strangely good double feature with "Three Salons at the Seaside", a 90s doc about three women's hairdressers in Blackpool. Different, but equally charming. Made me think a lot about my Nan.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 14, 2022)

Orang Utan said:


> If anyone fancie a great laugh and a bit of a lift in these miserable times, I urge you to watch the latest Storyville doc - A Bunch Of Amateurs. It’s about an amateur film-making club in Bradford.
> Trust me, it will cheer you right up.



Thirded. Just lovely.

There's a sign for movie makers club round the corner that I've never looked into, not sure if the film will change that.


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2022)

Out of Sight.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 19, 2022)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Watched this last night.  Good stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was out at the weekend seeing loads of old friends and this was quite a talking point. An old friend is on claiming she was a Hacienda regular. She wasn't.

I'll watch it and laugh/cringe then I'll probably feel a bit uncomfortable when I next see her.


----------



## stavros (Dec 19, 2022)

The Young Offenders fillum (sic) is back on.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 21, 2022)

Just come accross "Strike" - private detective drama  Id never heard of. Fuck me - lazy, clunky, cliche ridden bollocks of the highest order - and there's four seasons of it. The work  of the worlds best selling writer - JK rowling.  Just - how?


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 21, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Just come accross "Strike" - private detective drama  Id never heard of. Fuck me - lazy, clunky, cliche ridden bollocks of the highest order - and there's four seasons of it. The work  of the worlds best selling writer - JK rowling.  Just - how?


It's so so dull. Don't understand how they keep making more seasons. I find it unwatchable


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2022)

Kaka Tim said:


> Just come accross "Strike" - private detective drama  Id never heard of. Fuck me - lazy, clunky, cliche ridden bollocks of the highest order - and there's four seasons of it. The work  of the worlds best selling writer - JK rowling.  Just - how?



This is one of the many shows on my "continue watching" list with the progress bar about a quarter through, indicating that I binned it about 20 minutes into the 1st episode.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 21, 2022)

Hes a Private eye.
So obviously his office is a mess with final demand notices and hes unshaven and unkempt (but still handsome). And hes made "interesting" by giving him a troublesome ex, a war-vet backstory and a missing leg.
ITs shite - how you make a character compelling is giving them a compelling personality - like fitz in cracker, ted hasting in line of duty, gene hunt in life on mars or sherlock or saga noren or columbo. You then enjoy the fission as these often difficult, charismatic, oddball and/or abrasive characters interreact with others. Not giving them a laundry list of "edgy" signifiers.
And his investigation is massively eased by nearly all the people he talks happily telling him everything they know with barely any hesitation.
Its Dan Brown level tosh. Four fucking seasons.

Its proper pissed me off.


----------



## Brainaddict (Dec 21, 2022)

Yeah, tried Strike, gave up after 20 mins too. Did anyone try Granite Harbour? Like someone said 'Make us a reverse Death in Paradise, with a similar lack of awareness about neo-colonial power dynamics'. It's also just boring, though I only got halfway through episode 1 so who knows if it improves.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2022)

Brainaddict said:


> Yeah, tried Strike, gave up after 20 mins too. Did anyone try Granite Harbour? Like someone said 'Make us a reverse Death in Paradise, with a similar lack of awareness about neo-colonial power dynamics'. It's also just boring, though I only got halfway through episode 1 so who knows if it improves.



It doesn't really. I watched it all because I had just spent some time in Aberdeen and enjoyed recognising the settings, but it was shit. Only 3 episodes though. Wouldn't have watched it for any longer.


----------



## stavros (Dec 23, 2022)

Hour long doc, produced before the WC, on Lionel Messi.


----------



## nightowl (Dec 23, 2022)

Just finished watching Slammed, which tells the story of the Welsh rugby team's battles from the lows of the 1990s to their revival in the early Noughties. Pretty good stuff with plenty of contributions from many of the leading participants.

Slammed


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 27, 2022)

My Old School.  It’s a documentary about the Brandon Lee/Brian McKinnon case in the 90s, when a 32-year-old pretended to be 16 to go back to school in Bearsden, a middle class suburb of Glasgow.  The film maker was a pupil at the school at the time.  “Brandon Lee” agreed to be interviewed but not to be seen, so Alan Cumming lip syncs to his words.  It’s a real “what the fuck?” film.  Watch it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 27, 2022)

Anyone watched Mayflies yet?  I have the book sitting unread on my shelf.


----------



## kittyP (Dec 27, 2022)

Just watched The Detectorists special. 
Proper lovely warm glow now


----------



## stavros (Dec 28, 2022)

Frankie Boyle's 2022 round-up was good, as was Miles Jupp as one of the guests. Boyle is one of the few media people willing to denigrate the Queen, which is refreshing.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2022)

stavros said:


> Frankie Boyle's 2022 round-up was good, as was Miles Jupp as one of the guests. Boyle is one of the few media people willing to denigrate the Queen, which is refreshing.



I defy anyone who’s ever seen Fuckwit Boyle, live, to not conclude that he’s a massive cunt.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 28, 2022)

It isn’t new, but I haven’t seen it before. Happy Valley is on iplayer ahead of the release of the third season on Sunday.

Two episodes in and I am enjoying it.


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2022)

Haven’t started it myself yet, but fans of Vienna Blood might be interested to know S3 has dropped. Only found out by chance; if there have been any promotional ads on the BBC for it, I must have missed them all.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 28, 2022)

Inside No 9 seemed to have disappeared a few months back but is all back on now


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Inside No 9 seemed to have disappeared a few months back but is all back on now


 But presumably not the entire brand new season yet (first episode being the Xmas one the other day)?


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 28, 2022)

T & P said:


> Haven’t started it myself yet, but fans of Vienna Blood might be interested to know S3 has dropped. Only found out by chance; if there have been any promotional ads on the BBC for it, I must have missed them all.


My Dad is a fan of it, I watched an episode with him and found it quite good.


----------



## T & P (Dec 28, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> My Dad is a fan of it, I watched an episode with him and found it quite good.


I liked S2 more than the first; it felt like the actors, as well as the writers/ directors, found their stride as they got S1 under their belt.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 28, 2022)

T & P said:


> But presumably not the entire brand new season yet (first episode being the Xmas one the other day)?




Don't know.  I'm not up to date.  I was showing it all to my son in the summer and it fell off iplayer before we'd finished series 1


----------



## Chz (Dec 28, 2022)

Spymaster said:


> I defy anyone who’s ever seen Fuckwit Boyle, live, to not conclude that he’s a massive cunt.


I'd have thought if you've paid to see him live, you're going expecting him to be a cunt. That is the shtick, is it not? I'm sure if you called the man a cunt to his face, he'd just say "well, duh".


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 28, 2022)

Chz said:


> I'd have thought if you've paid to see him live, you're going expecting him to be a cunt. That is the shtick, is it not? I'm sure if you called the man a cunt to his face, he'd just say "well, duh".



I didn't know he was like that. I was invited as part of a gaydoo (gay lad's stag night, apparently), at The Apollo. 

It was at the time of the Shannon Matthews/Maddy McCann, thing. Shannon had been found (and her mother charged), but Boyle said 'nonces only keep the pretty ones'. 

I got up to leave and walked down the row and Boyle says "touched a nerve?", looking at me. So I tried to get at him but was unsuccessful.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 31, 2022)

stavros said:


> Frankie Boyle's 2022 round-up was good, as was Miles Jupp as one of the guests. Boyle is one of the few media people willing to denigrate the Queen, which is refreshing.


Just watched that, very enjoyable. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## stavros (Dec 31, 2022)

Damn, Goodfellas is good. I knew loads of Sopranos actors were in it (Dr Melfi, Christopher, Paulie, Big Pussy and Phil Leotardo), but I also spotted Clay Davis make a very brief cameo.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 31, 2022)

Mayflies was okay.  A good soundtrack, quite sad, but also curiously flat in places.  I'm assuming the book is better?


----------



## gosub (Jan 1, 2023)

Brainaddict said:


> Yeah, tried Strike, gave up after 20 mins too. Did anyone try Granite Harbour? Like someone said 'Make us a reverse Death in Paradise, with a similar lack of awareness about neo-colonial power dynamics'. It's also just boring, though I only got halfway through episode 1 so who knows if it improves.


Suffered all of it on iplayer was amazed to it in the schedule as Friday night prime time fair...it didn't improve


----------



## T & P (Jan 1, 2023)

*The Good Liar.* A 2019 crime/ drama film starring among others Helen Mirren and Ian McKellen. A pretty decent film, and one I feel has flown slightly under the radar with audiences and critics alike. Certainly worth one’s time imo.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 1, 2023)

*The Place Beyond the Pines*. Thriller with a good cast from 2012. Tragedy, fate and redemption themes in overlapping narratives. Top film enjoyed it.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 1, 2023)

T & P said:


> *The Good Liar.* A 2019 crime/ drama film starring among others Helen Mirren and Ian McKellen. A pretty decent film, and one I feel has flown slightly under the radar with audiences and critics alike. Certainly worth one’s time imo.



They closed my local boozer for 2 days to film one scene in that


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 1, 2023)

.


----------



## porp (Jan 3, 2023)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Mayflies was okay.  A good soundtrack, quite sad, but also curiously flat in places.  I'm assuming the book is better?


Yes I only watched it because it had Martin Compston in it, and as a bonus had that woman from Extras who is always watchable. It never really caught fire and I couldn't care enough about the central tragedy of the thing, because they hadn't involved me with the character to make me care.


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2023)

porp said:


> Yes I only watched it because it had Martin Compston in it, and as a bonus had that woman from Extras who is always watchable. It never really caught fire and I couldn't care enough about the central tragedy of the thing, because they hadn't involved me with the character to make me care.



It was a bit different because the bloke who was terminally ill was portrayed as being quite normal possibly verging on being a bit of a cock (ie mostly normal), in comparison with the more popular classical portrayal of nearing sainthood when badly unwell.


----------



## porp (Jan 3, 2023)

Search Party
					

Dark comedy about a group of friends who become involved in an ominous mystery.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




This was so good. I should have found the antics of 4 good looking New Yorker actor artisty types, with all their zingers and one liners, really annoying. But I really got into this one. Give it a go.


----------



## porp (Jan 3, 2023)

Epona said:


> It was a bit different because the bloke who was terminally ill was portrayed as being quite normal possibly verging on being a bit of a cock (ie mostly normal), in comparison with the more popular classical portrayal of nearing sainthood when badly unwell.


You think? I found the portrayal of the "nearly cock"  guy, and the whole raging against the dying of the light business, fairly familiar and not unexpected.


----------



## porp (Jan 3, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> It isn’t new, but I haven’t seen it before. Happy Valley is on iplayer ahead of the release of the third season on Sunday.
> 
> Two episodes in and I am enjoying it.


It's a sad reflection on my narrowed cultural horizons (or something) , but I truly envy someone discovering Happy Valley for the first time.


----------



## oryx (Jan 3, 2023)

porp said:


> It's a sad reflection on my narrowed cultural horizons (or something) , but I truly envy someone discovering Happy Valley for the first time.


Watched it last night - superb as expected. It really is one of the best things I've seen on TV.


----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> My Old School.  It’s a documentary about the Brandon Lee/Brian McKinnon case in the 90s, when a 32-year-old pretended to be 16 to go back to school in Bearsden, a middle class suburb of Glasgow.  The film maker was a pupil at the school at the time.  “Brandon Lee” agreed to be interviewed but not to be seen, so Alan Cumming lip syncs to his words.  It’s a real “what the fuck?” film.  Watch it.


just watched this with the kids - an absolute pure delight of a film. just brilliant.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 3, 2023)

killer b said:


> just watched this with the kids - an absolute pure delight of a film. just brilliant.


Isn’t it? If it doesn’t become a word of mouth hit, there’s no justice in the world.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 3, 2023)

For those who haven’t seen it yet:









						My Old School
					

The story of Scotland's most notorious impostor.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 3, 2023)

Part 2 said:


> I was out at the weekend seeing loads of old friends and this was quite a talking point. An old friend is on claiming she was a Hacienda regular. She wasn't.
> 
> I'll watch it and laugh/cringe then I'll probably feel a bit uncomfortable when I next see her.


Just remembered I did watch this, it was really bad and really not recommended. Just the same old boring Factory stories accompanied by a few different talking heads than might usually be seen, including my mate telling fibs. I think only Noel Gallagher got more airtime than she did. 

I find it really eye opening how history is manipulated in this way tbh.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 5, 2023)

danny la rouge said:


> For those who haven’t seen it yet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An interesting story but I could have done without the animation bits


----------



## technical (Jan 6, 2023)

Epona said:


> It was a bit different because the bloke who was terminally ill was portrayed as being quite normal possibly verging on being a bit of a cock (ie mostly normal), in comparison with the more popular classical portrayal of nearing sainthood when badly unwell.



Mayflies the book was really excellent - one of the best things I have read in recent years. 

I thought the tv adaptation was pretty good on the whole - a little bit different from the book, but it got the tone pretty well. I wondered whether it could have done with being perhaps three parts, as you say it felt like maybe if you weren't famiilar with the characters/novel then perhaps it wouldn't draw you in. 

Have to say, I found the final few scenes emotional to watch.


----------



## rcourt130864 (Jan 6, 2023)

Heard that Early Doors is about to be repeated on BBC4 / I player.
About time and all


----------



## RedRedRose (Jan 7, 2023)

Elpenor said:


> Think something called The Responder is starting soon, cop drama in Liverpool. I read an interview with one of the actors and thought it sounded good





rubbershoes said:


> The Responder
> A bit meh.


Early days, but I am liking the mix of police corruption and a character having to deal with PTSD.


----------



## stavros (Jan 7, 2023)

rcourt130864 said:


> Heard that Early Doors is about to be repeated on BBC4 / I player.
> About time and all


I think it's on BBC4 tonight, and then will be available on the iplayer.


----------



## RedRedRose (Jan 8, 2023)

RedRedRose said:


> Early days, but I am liking the mix of police corruption and a character having to deal with PTSD.


Scrap that, Martin Freeman is very good in the The Responder, but it's quite a frustrating watch. It doesn't seem to go anywhere.


----------



## girasol (Monday at 12:50 PM)

Started binge watching yesterday, nearly finished S1 - and I think it's brilliantly done - very funny and also great music, bringing back some noughties memories! Ladhood...  They are a generation younger than myself, but there's some common ground and it just works.  It's a look into masculinity, growing up, identity, etc in the North.  Fascinating for me as I didn't grow up in England, but also I'm not a man    I was, however, a bit of an angry geek growing up, as is the main character, so maybe that's why it's drawn me in so much.  









						Ladhood
					

A coming-of-age comedy from Bafta-nominated writer and comedian Liam Williams.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Cloo (Monday at 5:41 PM)

His Dark Materials S3 is an absolute cracker so far - I think I found S2 rather weaker than the first but the performances and the tackling of some hard-to-visualise stuff in this is just outstanding.


----------

